# sulfur challenge, 2011 edition



## esi.adokowa (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello Ladies!​ 
I know we've all seen the amazing progress that the ladies in the 2010 thread have experienced.​ 
Anyone else interested in seeing what kind of growth they can achieve with regular sulfur application?​ 

*Guidelines:*​ 
This challenge will run from December 31st, 2010 until December 31st, 2011.​ 
Progress pictures are encouraged. Visual evidence can be tremendously inspiring.​ 
Sulfur application should be ceased at least one week prior to and one week following any sort of chemical process.​ 

*2010 Sulfur Thread*​ 

*Sign-Up Template:*​ 
*Starting Length:*
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:*
*Regimen:*
*Method of Sulfur Application:*
*Other Growth Aids:*​ 

Everyone is welcome!​ 
*Challengers*:​ 
esi.adokowa
NYDiva
Kerryann
Mrs. Verde
GlamaDiva
Forever in Bloom
diadall
creolefox
DRJones
alshepp635
omachine
Carrie A
beauti
janda
justicefighter1913
nagawa
Bella02
CB1731
NYDee
EllePixie
SimpleKomplexity
DaughterOfZion1
abcd09
Lovelylife
tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT
LadyMacgyver
Carisa
SUNSHINE BABY
tvwhatley
bride91501
13StepsAhead
futurelonglocks
IWantCurlyHair
Rossy2010
Quita3514
Misseyl
72giagia
PoisedNPolished
Optimus_Prime
MizzEbony
LadyAmani
AdoreMsK67
Imani
Kimdionneca
Bigmommah
Phaer
Legally Natural
Readyone
wheezy807
lawyer2be371
reeko43
JFK
Valerie
Luvableboo
afrodominicana
africanqueen456
sweetnovember
Honi
princessdi
jujubelle
babyt87
bebezazueta
winona
ycj1
RockCreak
ucfcpegirl06
longlady
cmw45
cocoagirl
MissGomes
afrikurl
sthrnlady
Guyaneek
cocosweet
curlycoquette
s4pphir3
L.Brown1114
EtherealEnigma
chickle
4everbeautifull1
Adaoba2012
maxandsally
ChocoKitty 
iri9109
Bluetopia
polished07
MissErikaM
itsjusthair88
Trini_Chutney
Stunner09
mzteaze
SunySydeofLyfe
Lute
SouthernStunner
Imoan
indarican
Rina88
DaughterOfZion1
rwatson2001
Prudent1
sajjy
lolascurls
Ravengirl
chocolat79
gorjis1
sj10460
Nevacontent
LilMissSunshine5
Jade Feria
KandyCurls
Afrobuttafly
afrodominicana
THicknLong
barbie87
valenciab
sleepflower
tdc1978
winona
mstar
Smiley82
Miss_C
otegwu
ladybeesrch
transitioning?
babylone09
BlackDiamond1
gvin89
Ms_CoCo37
An_gell
YoursTrulyRE
Kachi
tapioca_pudding
jerseygurl
mystery29
baglady215
Renee29
MISSBOSSY
MangaManiac
aicramphoto
jerseygirl1977
MangaManiac
luvbighair
coyacoy
Vintagecoilylocks
Miniaturemom
twilight80
girlfromipanema
HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses
lexxi
pinkprettypanda​ 
**please let me know if I've missed you!*​


----------



## esi.adokowa (Nov 29, 2010)

*Starting Length:* shoulder length
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* mid-back length
*Regimen:* it's a work in progress.
*Method of Sulfur Application:* i will be mixing one tsp of sublimed sulfur in 8oz of grapeseed oil, a la NJoy
*Other Growth Aids:* gnc multivitamin​ 




 
starting picture, December 2010

good luck to everyone! ​


----------



## NYDiva (Nov 29, 2010)

. I'm in. Is there a minimum number of times we are supposed to apply it per week? And does it matter what kind? I have some sulpher 8 fresh i haven't used in a while.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 29, 2010)

Add me in i recieved my sublime package and mtg last week

Starting Length: little fro i bc'd june 1st cant explain

Regimen:i will be weaved up all year so i will apply at least 3 to 4 times a week

Method of Sulfur Application:Growth oil mix by Simplylove-leigh, grapeseed,castor and a little bit of wildgrowth with the sublime or mtg. im not to sure yet
Other Growth Aids: hairfinity vitamins


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2010)

I will definitely be following this Thread.

Currently Using:  

Claudie's Scalp Exlir w/MSM 
Njoi Healthy Hair Butta' w/MSM
M/N*Generic


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm trying to be like NJoy.  I'm gonna get some of that sublime crack.  I'm down for the cause.  Saving my spot.....

ETA - 
*Starting Length:* almost MBL
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* Hip Length
*Regimen:* Cowashing several days a week.  DCing 4xs a week.  Using steamer 2xs a week.  Sulfur and MT. _*NO HEAT UNTIL DECEMBER 2011.
*_ *Method of Sulfur Application:* Right now I am using Claudie's Sulfur Elixir.  However, I bought sublimed sulfur and I am going to make a sulfur past.  I have been using Claudie's 5xs/week since 12/20/2010.  I plan to use sulfur at least 4xs/week.
*Other Growth Aids:* I *might *start taking biotin and MSM.​


----------



## GlamaDiva (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm in as well. I just started using MTG Saturday.  

Starting Length: TWA (4 inches of hair)
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: I'd like to be APL stretched 
Regimen: Daily co-wash/sulfur application at night/shampoo once a week/DC twice a week
Method of Sulfur Application: MTG nightly
Other Growth Aids: Multivitamin + Biotin


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Nov 29, 2010)

Starting Length: *APL*
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: *MBL*
Regimen: wash once a week with a cleansing conditioner, sit under steamer with deep conditioner for 1 hour, keep hair in twists; apply moisturizer to hair daily. Apply sulfur mix at least 3 times a week
Method of Sulfur Application: * I will be purchasing sublimed sulfur powder; not sure what oil I'm going to mix it with, but I have until the end of December to figure it out*
Other Growth Aids: *Nioxin Intensive Therapy Recharging Complex/Selenium*


----------



## diadall (Nov 29, 2010)

*Starting Length: *SL/CB
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* APL +
*Regimen:* what's that?  I am still trying to figure it out. 
*Method of Sulfur Application:* sublimed sulfur in my JBCO 
*Other Growth Aids: *vitamins


----------



## creolefox (Nov 29, 2010)

*Starting Length*: APL
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011*: MBL+
*Regimen*: Deep Condish.  Le kair choles. Wash(HELTR) and Straighten Once/week, moisturize daily with softsheen carson 3 in 1 creme oil moisturizer/HE LTR
Seal with Carrot Oil +Doo Gro Mega Thick oil
*Method of Sulfur Application*: Sulfur 8 daily*****1/22/11***updated Using Njoy's sulfur mix daily(sublimed sulfur and hotsix oil)*

*Other Growth Aids*: Once a day multivitamin and 1000mg of vitamin C(health reasons)


----------



## DRJones (Nov 29, 2010)

Count Me In!! Starting pic will be provided towards the end of December after the hide your hair challenge.

Starting Length: Shoulder Length
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: BSL
Regimen: Co-Wash every 2 days, Shampoo 1x a week and Deep Condition 1x a week with steamer.
Method of Sulfur Application: Mixing one tsp of sublimed sulfur in 8oz JBCO with a few drops of peppermint oil, rosemary oil and tea-tree oil.
Other Growth Aids: N/A


----------



## alshepp635 (Nov 29, 2010)

Add me. Saving my spot.

*Starting Length:* Neck/Shoulder length
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:  **APL*
*Regimen:* Cowash 2-3 times weekly at night.  Shampoo wash on Sunday with deep condtion.  Moisturise and seal every morning with HELTR/Wave Nouveau  and castor oil/shea butter.  
*Method of Sulfur Application:* One teaspoon of sublimed sulfur in 8oz of Hot-6-Oil
*Other Growth Aids:* Multivitamin and 2500 Biotin


----------



## omachine (Nov 29, 2010)

Starting Length: Bra strap length
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: Waist length
Regimen: Co-wash daily, finger comb twice a week...kinky curly leave in and extra virgin olive oil in the morning....sulfur application at least four times a week at night...henna twice a month....steam twice a month...deep condition every week...hair will be in protective bun 70 percent of the time...
Method of Sulfur Application: 1 teaspoon of sulfur mixed with 6oz evoo, peppermint oil and a pinch of kinky curly leave in..
Other Growth Aids: multi-vitamin from whole foods...vitamin c ester, b-complex and garlic pill, homemade protein drink...


----------



## Carrie A (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm going to join.  I think.  

Starting Length: *BSL*
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: *MBL or WL*
Regimen: Moisturize ends with Bee Mine spritz and seal with either Bee Mine moisture or Qhemet Honey Balm.  
Method of Sulfur Application: Not sure.  I am not liking the smell of Bee Mine Serum a'tall.  *Trying to get feedback on Claudie's Elixir* 
Other Growth Aids: None just vitamins


----------



## beauti (Nov 29, 2010)

*me me me!! im in the other challenge but i'm saving my spot for dec31st!*


----------



## janda (Nov 29, 2010)

I'd like to join.
Starting Length: SL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: APL
Regimen: Shampoo and DC with protein/moisture twice per week, co-wash on other days. 
Method of Sulfur Application: Bee Mine Serum (just placed my order, so I'll have to see if I like it.)
Other Growth Aids: Joboba/grapeseed oil combo with essential oils. Andrew Lessman HSN vitamins.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Nov 29, 2010)

NYDiva said:


> . I'm in. Is there a minimum number of times we are supposed to apply it per week? And does it matter what kind? I have some sulpher 8 fresh i haven't used in a while.



Everyone is free to decide for themselves what kind of sulfur that they will be using and how often they will be using it!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes!!! I'm joining this! Cycle 2!!

*Starting Length*: shoulder length
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: mid-back length
*Regimen:* Still struggling with this, but keeping it simple.
*Method of Sulfur Application*: i will be mixing one tsp of sulfur in 8oz of grapeseed oil and/or a variety of auyvedic oils/herbs.
*Other Growth Aids*: not growth aids per se, but I'm still using multivitamins and herbs 

Fresh starting pic! 

12-31-10--can't wait to see the end results~


----------



## greight (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm so joining this. Saving my spot. I keep re-developing my regimen so...

I keep my hair twisted so I'll most likely do length checks in them too.


----------



## Bella02 (Nov 29, 2010)

I want to join!
*Starting Length*: APL with layers throughout

*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011*: MBL with layers

*Regimen*: Cowash at least 3 times per week, deep condition once per week, Apply sulfur mix at least 3 times a week prior to co-washing. I will be protective styling all year with a 1 week break in February and May.

*Method of Sulfur Application*: Roughly a 4oz mixture of 1/2 TSP sublimed sulfur powder; 8TBSP of Jojoba Oil , 6 TBSP EVOO, 2 TBSP Grapeseed Oil, 2 TBSP Almond Oil, 1 TBSP of Kemy Oil, and 8 drops of peppermint oil. 

*Other*: Exercising  3 times a week, also taking Chlorella, Spirulina, Biotin, and Hair/Skin/Nail Supplement


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 29, 2010)

I think I may have to join this one too. Already in the 2010, but want to tweak my sulfur reggie just a wee bit.


----------



## CB1731 (Nov 29, 2010)

This is just what I needed! I bought some sublimed sulfur and I haven't used it yet. 


*Starting Length:* APL (very close to BSL)
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:*WL (I'm short)
*Regimen:* Co-wash every other day, DC 1x/week, PS daily
*Method of Sulfur Application:* mix w/ some kind of oil. Not sure yet
*Other Growth Aids: *none so far


----------



## NYDee (Nov 29, 2010)

Yay! Me too.
I will post my starting length after my relaxer in few days.


----------



## EllePixie (Nov 29, 2010)

Save my spot for Dec31st! I'm in the other challenge too.
Starting Length: Shoulder Length
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: APL?
Regimen: Co-wash daily or every other day, DC 2x a week
Method of Sulfur Application: MTG and Bee Mine Serum nightly
Other Growth Aids: Country Life Maxi-Hair


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm in this challenge! I'll post pics near the start date of this challenge

Starting Length: Shoulder Length
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: BSL
Regimen: DCing 2-3 times a week; Applying sulfur mix 3 times a week
Method of Sulfur Application: Sublimed sulfur in coconut and olive oil
Other Growth Aids: MAYBE a hair skin nails vitamin if I can find one that doesn't make me gag. They stink horribly. Any ideas?


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Nov 30, 2010)

Starting Length:2 inches after my shoulder
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: Full Bra strap length
Regimen: Protective Styling first braids, then wigs. Wash and deep condition once a week, then moisturize daily. 
Method of Sulfur Application: Oil on scalp 4 nights a week. 
Other Growth Aids: MT the other 3 nights. Nioxin and Biotin vits


----------



## abcd09 (Nov 30, 2010)

Joining! I tried doing this last year but stopped when my boyfriend said my hair smelled funny. :/ 

Now I want to try using a method where I put it in for a couple of hours and rinse it out.

Starting Length- BSL, but with scraggly ends from a setback from the summer. 
Projected/goal- hopefully, only wearing sulfur for a few hours will help me make it to MBL by may. I want to gain 5 inches, and trim 2 of those five off. 
Regimen- Co wash daily with ORS or Humective. Coconut oil/jojoba/castor for moisture and seal. Im going to buy some Aloe vera juice later on. Wear in a bun. Aphogee two min once a week. Hair One because my hair gets condish bulidup badly. 
Method of Sulfur Application: BT on scalp. Heat with that for 30 mins, two hours soaking. Rinse. with cowash. 
Other growth aids- Maybe some MSM and hair vitamins.


----------



## Lovelylife (Nov 30, 2010)

Definitely sign me up! 

Starting Length: Right now I'm at full BSL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:Midback or Waistlength
Regimen: I'll be deep conditioning twice a week, doing protein every two weeks, co wash on days that I'm not deep conditioning, scalp massages and protective hair styles.
Method of Sulfur Application: I'm not really sure yet, I'll see what everyone else is doing. I do know that I would like to use sublimed sulfur.
Other Growth Aids: Starting in January I'll be taking MSM, multivitamins and fish oil pills. I dance around the house sometimes and I try to eat protein with nearly every meal.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Nov 30, 2010)

i may try to be a part of this


----------



## iri9109 (Nov 30, 2010)

can ppl join anytime? because i do wanna try this next year, but in the spring because i'm gonna have a weave in from january thru march, and idk if wanna do it with the weave in.


----------



## DRJones (Nov 30, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> i would love to be a part of this..... if it will help resolve my CHRONIC PERSISTENT
> CHRONIC PERSISTENT CHRONIC PERSISTENT......CHRONIC PERSISTENT!!! itchy scalp!!!
> 
> where (for those who add sulfur to their own scalp oil mix) *do you you purchase your pure sulfur????*



 Hope this is what you meant, I got mine from Amazon
Amazon.com: Sulfur Powder Sublimed - 4 Oz / Pack: Health & Personal Care


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Nov 30, 2010)

Count me in.. I had a recipe somewhere for a cream base instead of oil.. I think I will try that just need to locate that recipe.. I had my sulfur for about 2 months now and haven't used it yet..


----------



## Carisa (Nov 30, 2010)

I want in 2!

*Starting Length:* between sl and apl
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011*: mbl by october
*Regimen:* braids, wigs, cowashing weekily, dc 1x/month
*Method of Sulfur Application:* mixing sulfur with coconut, castor, olive, rosemary and peppermint oils
*Other Growth Aids:* miconazole


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 30, 2010)

Count me in plz plz plz. My first challenge in 2yrs. I'm a natural and my 1yr mark will be on my b/day April 2011. I'm excited about this challenge.

*Starting Length*: NL
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011*: Full SL +
*Regimen*: Wash 1x per wk, DC once every mth, i'll be in weaves & or wigs all year round and i don't know how to DC in a weave. 
*Method of Sulfur Application*: Sulphur powder in MTek
*Other Growth Aids*:Chlorella & Spirulina, other sulphur mix

ETA: I'll be mixing MTEK, sublimed sulphur, peppermint oil and if i can grab hold of some JoJoba oil. Right now i'm using a mix of MTek with peppermint and olive oil, it give me crazy itches and tingles, sometimes i feel things running up and down on my scalp. IDK i'm probably getting crazy

HHJ to everyone. LETS DO THIS!!


----------



## MyTie (Nov 30, 2010)

Please add me. I already decided to add sulfur to my growing methods for next year. I bc'd in July of this year and is eager to grow my hair out again. 

*Starting Length:* CBL
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* APL+
*Regimen:* Trying to work that out 
*Method of Sulfur Application:* Sublimed sulfur mixed with extra virgin coconut oil, extra virgin olive oil and grapeseed oil.
*Other Growth Aids:* Vitamins, exercise, healthy diet


----------



## esi.adokowa (Nov 30, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> i would love to be a part of this..... if it will help resolve my CHRONIC PERSISTENT
> CHRONIC PERSISTENT CHRONIC PERSISTENT......CHRONIC PERSISTENT!!! itchy scalp!!!
> 
> where (for those who add sulfur to their own scalp oil mix) do you you purchase your pure sulfur????


 
I just called the pharmacy in my local grocery and asked for pure sulfur.
I picked it up this morning.
I got 100 grams (about 3.5 ounces) for 2.86$ CDN.









iri9109 said:


> can ppl join anytime? because i do wanna try this next year, but in the spring because i'm gonna have a weave in from january thru march, and idk if wanna do it with the weave in.


 
Everyone is welcome anytime!
Drop in/out as needed.


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 30, 2010)

*Starting Length:* SL/grazing CBL
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* BSB
*Regimen:* Apply sulfur mix every other day (1 teaspoon sulfur with 4oz various oils); CW 1-2x per week; M&S daily; DC 1x week; cornrows under wigs for the winter using Lady Ps DMM-take down every 4 weeks. Poo, Light PT & henna 1x month at take down.
*Other Growth Aids:* Multi-vitamin daily; workout 5x per week


ETA: I revised my sulfur oil mix & replaced my starting pic with my late December 2010 updated photos.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Nov 30, 2010)

Ok, I’ll join I have been using my sulfur mix for about a month now so I’ll join for 2011.
I’ll try to post pics sometime in December
Starting Length: *SL*
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: *BSL*
Regimen: *Apply mix 3-5x weekly; Co-Wash DC 1x week (will change in the warmer months), Shampoo 1x month, moisturize daily and hiding under my wig until I have enough hair to make a decent size bun.*
Method of Sulfur Application: *Currently mixing Sulfur, JBCO, almond oil, and a few drops of peppermint oil in an applicator bottle and applying to my scalp 3-5x wk*
Other Growth Aids: *no**ne*

*ETA Starting Pic: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Carrie A (Nov 30, 2010)

*Question*- How many parts in the scalp is everyone making and how many drops do you apply to each part?


----------



## futurelonglocks (Nov 30, 2010)

Count me in! This is my first challenge. I just BC'd in September. 

Starting Length: Neck length

Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:APL

Regimen: co-wash 2-3 times a week. Protective style:twists. Shampoo hair once a month. Deep condition with steamer twice per week for 20 mins. Apply sulfur mix 3 times a week.

Method of Sulfur Application: 1 tsp of sublime sulfur powder in wild growth light oil. 

Other Growth Aids: Not sure just yet.


----------



## IWantCurlyHair (Nov 30, 2010)

Joining

Starting Length: neck length

Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: APL

Regimen: Wash, DC, blow dry, and sometimes flat-iron once per week

Method of Sulfur Application: Currently Im oiling my scalp with Sulfur 8 twice a week. Ill probably start taking MSM tablets soon and incorporate other forms of sulfur once I run out of Sulfur 8

Other Growth Aids: Hairfinity Vitamins


----------



## Rossy2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

Pls count me in I just ordered some sublimed sulfur and I should have it be mid dec.
Starting Length: NL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: APL
Regimen: DCing 2 times a week; Applying my sulfur home made mix 3-4 times a week; cornrows, braids or french braids PSing when i reach shoulder length i will be mostly in buns
Method of Sulfur Application: Sublimed sulfur +EVCO+JBCO, Emu and some pepper mint oil.
Other Growth Aids: MSM, Biotin and Silica exercise and water water water


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 30, 2010)

Carrie A said:


> *Question*- How many parts is everyone making and how many drops do you apply to each part?


 
I'm thinking of adding 1 heaped tsp of sublimed sulphur into a 2oz applicator bottle full of megatek, i might add some jojoba oil to that.


----------



## Carrie A (Nov 30, 2010)

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> I'm thinking of adding 1 heaped tsp of sublimed sulphur into a 2oz applicator bottle full of megatek, i might add some jojoba oil to that.


 
I just edited my question .  That's a hair board for ya.  I meant how many parts in the scalp.
I'm trying to get an idea of exactly how much oil folks are applying to the scalp.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm still going to be hiding my hair next year too. So this fits perfectly. 
Starting Length: SL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: BSL
Regimen: braid, wig or twist it up all year long.
Method of Sulfur Application: apply to scalp at least every other day and night
Other Growth Aids: nothing really just my usual supplements for working out.


----------



## Quita3514 (Nov 30, 2010)

Starting Length:
Startin From Square one : My guide to Healthy Hair
I wanna join!!!
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: shoulder length
Regimen:wash and deep condition once a week..apply sulfur 2 times a week
Method of Sulfur Application:sulfur mix with jojoba oil and pepermint oil
Other Growth Aids:multivitamin, biotin


----------



## beauti (Nov 30, 2010)

Carrie A said:


> I just edited my question . That's a hair board for ya. I meant how many parts in the scalp.
> I'm trying to get an idea of exactly how much oil folks are applying to the scalp.


 *i part my hair in four sections,then part each section (maybe 2in parts) while oiling ....then i massage my hair for like a minute...hth*


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Nov 30, 2010)

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> I'm thinking of adding 1 heaped tsp of sublimed sulphur into a 2oz applicator bottle full of megatek, i might add some jojoba oil to that.


 
Not sure about the amount of sulfur.. I remember Claudie telling me to every 8oz of mixture how much sulfur to add.. I have to check my infomation when I get home.. Just don't want you to mix too much sulfur and cause any problems to your scalp..


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 30, 2010)

Starting Length: SL and proud of it! 
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: BSL
Regimen: Apply sulfur 3x week/Cowash 2x week/Shampoo and DC 1x week
Method of Sulfur Application: still working on it but it's gonna be my own mixture
Other Growth Aids: Biotin and maybe another vitamin. We shall see. still working the kinks out

*will post starting pic Dec. 31st*


----------



## Misseyl (Nov 30, 2010)

I would love to join - I've been wearing box braids since December 2009, I intend to continue wearing braids until December 2011.
Starting Length: short
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: Collar bone
Regimen: Wash every week, condition, alternate between sulfur mixture and Scurl
Method of Sulfur Application: Sulfur mixture - jojoba, peppermint, clove oils mixed with sulfur
Other Growth Aids: Vitamin B and fish oil tablets


----------



## 72giagia (Nov 30, 2010)

count me in......saving my spot. I'm posting my starting pic and regi on Dec. 31


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Nov 30, 2010)

I would LOVE to join... this will be perfect with the wig challenge...  
STARTING PIC: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Starting Length: *Ear Length
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: *Shoulder Length
*Regimen: *Washing 1-2x weekly, Deep conditioning, Moisturize and Seal 2x a day with carrot creme and argan oil. 
*Method of Sulfur Application: *Sulfur 8 (2%) Glovers (5%), Homemade mix of Sulfur Powder and African Royale Oil (7%). I will use a differnt sulfur each week applied nightly. 
*Other Growth Aids:* Biotin 5000mcg, Multivitamin, Relaxer stretch, half and whole wigs. 

Ok that's all... Let's GET IT!!! I am praying for 6 inches so no set backs!​


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm back.

Okay:
*Starting Length:* WL
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* HL
*Regimen:*Sulfur oil and massage 5 nights a week, cowash out in the morning.  
More protein products in hair after a very risky touch-up/corrective.  
Touch ups every 10-12 weeks.  
Buns and updos.  
I'm trying to figure out how to wear the wigs I bought 
*Method of Sulfur Application:* homemade sulfur mix.  1 heaping teaspoon of powder in 8 oz of oil in an applicator bottle.  Any oils I'm trying to use up, so most likely castor and olive.
*Other Growth Aids: *I visualize: my HL hair, touching my new growth, and my hair actually growing out from my scalp.​


----------



## PrettynPink87 (Nov 30, 2010)

I would love to join you ladies and make this my first LHCF hair challenge. I big chopped in October and would love to have my length back plus more by next December. Here are my stats and I will post my starting pic at the official start of the challenge on Dec 31. 

*Starting Length:* NL
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* APL+
*Regimen:* I am still working on this since I am just starting my HHJ, so this may change. Currently I co-wash 2-3x a week, shampoo & DC 1x. I plan to apply sulfur mix and scalp massage at least 4x a week. I also plan to do some protective styling with buns, braids, and twists. Also I will practice a low heat regimen with applying heat no more than twice in the year. 
*Method of Sulfur Application:* I will do scalp massages with a homemade sulfur mix that contains sublimed sulfur, EVOO, Jojoba oil, coconut oil, lavender (for smell) and any other oil I have handy. Also I will take orally a MSM capsule. 
*Other Growth Aids:* MSM, Biotin, GNC Active Daily Multivitamin, drink lots of water and exercise. 


*Good Luck Ladies and Happy Hair Growing!!!*


----------



## LadyAmani (Nov 30, 2010)

I wanna join too you guys! lol 
*Starting Length*: APL layers
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011*: Full BSL
*Regimen*: Cowash almost everyday, deep condition once a week, henna every two weeks, moisturize and seal everyday.
*Method of Sulfur  Application*: 1 tsp sulfur in 8 oz of oil JBCO, jojoba, avocado,rosemary and peppermint. apply sulfur and baggy every night.
*Other Growth Aids*: I think im going to try the Nu-Gro Spray.


----------



## AdoreMsK67 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

Can you please add me..I'd love to do this challenge. My bee mine is in the mail and plan on geting the sublimed Sulfur powder in a couple of weeks. I'm the weave it up challenge and that will be ending when this one starts. My stats are just estimates and will post my starting picture @ the end of December after my weave is out.

Starting Length: I better be at least APL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: BSB
Regimen: Not real sure, but will update
Method of Sulfur Application: Bee Mine and Sublime Sulfur
Other Growth Aids: Ovations


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Nov 30, 2010)

The ratio is 2 tsp of sulfur to 8 ounces of whatever ingredients you choose to mix.  Hope this helps if someone was unsure of how much sulfur to mix


----------



## beebstt (Nov 30, 2010)

what's the different between sublimed sulfur and msm powder from a place like vitacost?


----------



## smwrigh3 (Nov 30, 2010)

hummmmmm....... off to research sulfur


----------



## Imani (Dec 1, 2010)

Starting Length:Layered NL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: APL
Regimen: EVOO prepoo, shampoo (sulfate free), steam DC, twist/plait. Wear half wigs. Flat iron at salon about every 4 months or so. 
Method of Sulfur Application: Bee Mine Serum
Other Growth Aids: I take a multivitamin and biotin. Also try to drink a lot of water, exercise, and eat enough protein (esp eggs, I don't know if it aids in growth, but I've read eggs are good for your hair; I usually eat one whole egg mixed w/1 or 2 whites several times a week).


----------



## esi.adokowa (Dec 1, 2010)

beebstt said:


> what's the different between sublimed sulfur and msm powder from a place like vitacost?


 
msm stands for methyl sulfonyl methane, it's a naturally occuring sulfur compound.
sublimed sulfur is medicinal grade sulfur.


----------



## beebstt (Dec 1, 2010)

esi.adokowa said:


> msm stands for methyl sulfonyl methane, it's a naturally occuring sulfur compound.
> sublimed sulfur is medicinal grade sulfur.




Can I use msm in place of sublimed sulfur in my mix?


----------



## Kimdionneca (Dec 1, 2010)

Please add me. I bought some Max Grow and want to see if it works.

*Starting Length*: SL
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011*: Full APL
*Regimen*: Cowash on twice weekly when applying sulfur mix and  moisturize and seal everyday.
*Method of Sulfur Application*: Max grow (this stuff stinks so I will apply at night and co wash in the mornings)  I will do this twice a week and take MSM pills
*Other Growth Aids*:Biotin rosewater and glycerin spray


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 1, 2010)

so no one is using mtg


----------



## Bigmommah (Dec 1, 2010)

Starting Length:APL

Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: MBL

Regimen:evoo or evco pre-poo 1x per week, co-wash 1x per week, jbco edges & nape nightly, oil scalp with evco&jbco every other day, dc 1x per week, Henna every 2 months, Aphogee 2 step every 2 months (alternating with henna).

Method of Sulfur Application:I will add the sulfer to my evco/jbco mix and continue using it every other night.

Other Growth Aids:Vitamins, exercise and drinking 1 gallon of water per day.


----------



## Phaer (Dec 1, 2010)

I am in

Starting Length:CBL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: Full SL
Regimen: Co-wash weakly, apply mtg mix at least 2x a week, steam and clarify monthly
Method of Sulfur Application:mtg, JBCO and Aloe mix & Sulphur 8
Other Growth Aids:Vitamins, OCT when not in braids


----------



## esi.adokowa (Dec 1, 2010)

yes, of course you can!



beebstt said:


> Can I use msm in place of sublimed sulfur in my mix?


----------



## Legally Natural (Dec 2, 2010)

I would like to join this challenge! Spot saving for my starting pics at the end of the year.

*Starting Length:* APL+ stretched

*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* At least touching MBL

*Regimen:* Cowash 2-3 times weekly and poo once a week w/ DC (protein added to the reg when needed)

*Method of Sulfur Application:* Bee Mine Serum 

*Other Growth Aids:* vitamins, exercise, sleep, and a good diet

Starting pic below


----------



## diadall (Dec 2, 2010)

I noticed a lot of gray hair this morning. I colored two weeks ago.  Is gray hair an unintended consequence of sulfur use?


----------



## GlamaDiva (Dec 2, 2010)

Kerryann said:


> so no one is using mtg



I'm using MTG!  I'm using it now


----------



## esi.adokowa (Dec 2, 2010)

I applied my sulfur mix last night to test it out.
my head feels fine, so I think I'm good to go.
*Has anyone else started using their mix?*



diadall said:


> I noticed a lot of gray hair this morning. I colored two weeks ago. Is gray hair an unintended consequence of sulfur use?


 
From what I've heard, sulfur is supposed to actually help in the reversal and prevention of greys.


----------



## RegaLady (Dec 2, 2010)

I would like to join!

*Starting Length:* grazing shoulder length
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* close to BSL
*Regimen:* Shampoo, DC, moisturize and protective styles
*Method of Sulfur Application:* Sulfur and EVOO and other oils or BT mixed in with MN
*Other Growth Aids:* MN​


----------



## Lovelylife (Dec 2, 2010)

esi.adokowa said:


> I applied my sulfur mix last night to test it out.
> my head feels fine, so I think I'm good to go.
> *Has anyone else started using their mix?*
> 
> ...


I haven't started yet. My true start will be in January.


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm in.

Starting Length: MBL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: WL
Regimen: Shampoo/DC once a week. Moisture nightly. Air dry only. Protective styles and stretch relaxers atleast 4 months.
Method of Sulfur Application: Boundless Tresses
Other Growth Aids: one a day multivitamin


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Dec 3, 2010)

Im in....

Starting Length: APL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: Grazing WSL
Regimen: weekly cowashes.moisturize seal with castor oil biweekly deep condition treatment...protien treatment as needed...protective styling 
Method of Sulfur Application: Sulfur 8 in my hair mixture
Other Growth Aids: water/exercise


----------



## reeko43 (Dec 3, 2010)

This is my first post here and first challenge.  Will post starting pick at end of the year when I iron my hair out. Currently stretching, 18 weeks post. 

Starting Length:apl as of October.  
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: bsl
Regimen: , daily hair massage, wash and dc once per week, 
Method of Sulfur Application:1 1/2 tsp sublime sulfur in 8 oz of evco, jbco, jojoba and evoo 2x a week
Other Growth Aids: hair skin and nails, multi, garlic vitamins, currently using MT but will stop at end of the year to begin the sulfur challenge


----------



## JFK (Dec 4, 2010)

I just made my sulfur mix tonight:

4oz. Coconut Oil
Rosemary & Lavender Essential Oils
1 tsp Sulfur 

I was thinking of applying this on the scalp and sitting under the dryer for 15 minutes at night before sleeping (for better penetration).

Then washing it out in the morning.

Has anyone ever done this?


----------



## diadall (Dec 4, 2010)

Kerryann said:


> so no one is using mtg



I keep hearing about the smell so I have been hesitant but once I am out of another product I thought I would try it.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Dec 5, 2010)

esi.adokowa said:


> I applied my sulfur mix last night to test it out.
> my head feels fine, so I think I'm good to go.
> *Has anyone else started using their mix?*
> 
> ...


----------



## Rossy2010 (Dec 5, 2010)

Im still waiting for my sulfur and hopefully (fingers crossed) it should be here end of next week  For those who have started do you have any reactions etc??


----------



## Valerie (Dec 5, 2010)

Count me in, I'll go my length check after December 18th


----------



## Luvableboo (Dec 5, 2010)

Please add me to the challenge!! Trying to get back on track!!! Lost some inches due to bad hair practices...


Starting Length: I think...between apl in the front and longer in the back.. Cut needed
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: healthy bsl and increased thickness
Regimen: Wash treatment and condition.. Weekly or biweekly depending... Moisturize NTM as needed,  oil with coconut oil lightly day..   Bunning phony protected  ponytail..
Method of Sulfur Application: 2tsp mixing sulfur with 15oz coconut oil, 3 oz heepseed oil, lavender, rosemary and peppermint EO..
Other Growth Aids: none as of now


Will add pic later, when I get someone to take it!!! Lol


----------



## esi.adokowa (Dec 5, 2010)

Rossy2010 said:


> Im still waiting for my sulfur and hopefully (fingers crossed) it should be here end of next week  For those who have started do you have any reactions etc??



Today is the fifth night that I have applied my mix.
I'm using 1 tsp of sulfur in 8oz of grapeseed oil.
I bought an applicator bottle from sally's and am making horizontal parts in my braids to apply it.
I have had no adverse reactions, in fact my hair and scalp feel super moisturized!


----------



## reeko43 (Dec 5, 2010)

how often should we post a pic?


----------



## esi.adokowa (Dec 5, 2010)

reeko43 said:


> how often should we post a pic?



This is a pretty rule-free challenge.
I'm thinking every three months might be nice?
Post pictures whenever you like, we can never have enough!


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Dec 6, 2010)

I'll post my pic when I do my last rollerset of 2010 for Christmas.


----------



## Spiffy (Dec 6, 2010)

Why are some of you ladies applying the sulfur mix at night only to wash it out in the morning? Is overnight enough time for the mix to do it's magic?


----------



## MissGomes (Dec 6, 2010)

anyone doing this challege who also henna?


----------



## Minty (Dec 6, 2010)

I henna & relax - but I don't use sulfur about two weeks before and two weeks after a touch up. 

I get great growth with sulfur.

----Yes using growth aids also pushes up my wash days. I think overnight is a sufficient length of time.


----------



## hannan (Dec 6, 2010)

I WILL REACH ELBOW LENGTH!

eta: InshaAllah! How could I forget? Thanks @JFK


----------



## JFK (Dec 6, 2010)

^don't forget inshaaAllaah, LOL.


----------



## afrodominicana (Dec 6, 2010)

I am so in! Will be back with the details.


----------



## africanqueen456 (Dec 6, 2010)

Starting Length:Bsbish
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: I will be bcing in 2011 after two year w/o a relaxer. I would love to full apl as a natural. Im layered shoulder length
Regimen: I do protein treatments between sew ins. I moisturize bi weekly and wash every 3 weeks. Out of a sew in I cowash once a week.Wash n dc with moisture 1x a week. 
Method of Sulfur Application:Applicator bottle. A teaspoon of sulfur to 6 ounces of oil
Other Growth Aids: hsn vitamins and exercising


----------



## closertomydreams (Dec 6, 2010)

I would like to join. I've been using bt 3-4 times per week since November 12. I'm hoping to be full bsl by March. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also can someone tell me how far I am from bsl? I'm still trying to perfect my measurements.

Please excuse my starting pic I'm still learning. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Honi (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh what the hayell!  I'm in! 

Starting Length: Waistlength

Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: Hiplength

Regimen: I'm due to a touchup so after that I will: Wash/DC once week. CO wash prn. Protein treatments once monthly.

Method of Sulfur Application: Applicator bottle. 2 teaspoons of sulfur to 8 ounces of oil infused with burdock root, nettle, chamomile and horsetail herbs.


----------



## diadall (Dec 6, 2010)

Spiffy said:


> Why are some of you ladies applying the sulfur mix at night only to wash it out in the morning? Is overnight enough time for the mix to do it's magic?


 
For me, I have other things in my hair in the morning.  Also, I apply mine as soon as I come home from working out if I am not going anywhere else.  That means I could have it in anywhere from 7pm until 7am.  Its still 12 hours.  

Also, I like to massage it in and since I am natural its easier for me to mosturize, seal and go to bed.


----------



## diadall (Dec 6, 2010)

> Also can someone tell me how far I am from bsl? I'm still trying to perfect my measurements.
> 
> Please excuse my starting pic I'm still learning.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
I would guess 1-2 inches but it depends on where you wear your bra.


----------



## closertomydreams (Dec 6, 2010)

diadall said:


> I would guess 1-2 inches but it depends on where you wear your bra.



Thank you. I need an extra pair of eyes sometimes. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## princessdi (Dec 6, 2010)

Count me in.

*Starting Length:* MBL
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* WSL
*Regimen:* deep condition once a week, henna once a month, keep moisture/protein balance by rotating between moisturizing deep conditioner and protein deep conditioner
*Method of Sulfur Application:* mix 1 tsp of sublimed MSM powder with EVOO and grape seed oil
*Other Growth Aids:* Biotin and multi-vitamin​


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2010)

Pulled Out my BeeMine Serum w/Sulfur I forgot I had.erplexed


----------



## jujubelle (Dec 6, 2010)

I will continue as NJoy motivated and inspired me last time...(although i didn't really stick to it...teehee)
But this time I'm all in!

Starting Length: *About 3 inches from APL*
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: *BSB*
Regimen:*bunning, wiggin, twist braids(maybe), wash every other week, co-wash every 3 days, moisture and seal daily/nightly, apply my sulfur regularly, trim every 4 months, heat only once a month.*
Method of Sulfur Application: *mixture of essential oils.*
Other: *taking my fish oils, hair/skin/nails vitamins, msm, eating right and exercise. Maybe some chlorella.*

I'm in the Hide you Hair Challenge so I won't be able to post until the 31st anyways! 

Good luck all!!


----------



## babyt87 (Dec 6, 2010)

I think it's been working so I'm in!  My starting pic is in my siggy!

Starting Length: *APL*
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: *BSB+*
Regimen: *Wiggin, Bunning, Co Washing (Once a week if wigging, More than once a week if bunning - i.e. during the summer), Texlax every 3/4 months, moisturize and seal daily, DC with heat at least once a week*
Method of Sulfur Application: *Application of MTG/ home made Sulphur mix nightly
Other Growth Aids: Biotin, MN, MSM*


----------



## alshepp635 (Dec 6, 2010)

I started using my hot 6 oil with sulfur mix on 12/4/10.

Starting Length: SL

Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: APL/BSL

Regimen: 
*Saturday/Sunday:  *
→ Shampoo (Elasta QP Conditioning Crème)
→ Condition with a light protein for 15-20mins (Aphogee 2 minute) with heat, rinse
→ Deep Condition with a moisturizing (SE MegaSilk Moisturizing treatment)conditioner for 25-30mins with heat
→ Rinse, PC
→ Apply Leave ins/Chi Silk Infusion and lightly comb through
→ Air dry with the Scarf Method.
→ Moisturize and seal.
→ Apply Hot6Oil/castor oil mix with sulfur to scalp and massage in.  Cornrow and secure.  
→ Wear my wig as my protective style. 

*Wednesday/Thursday*
→ Deep Condition on dry hair with a moisturizing treatment (*Silk Elements Mega Silk Moisturizing Treatment)* for 25-30mins under hooded dryer, rinse
→ Air dry with the Scarf Method
→ Apply Leave ins/Chi Silk Infusion and lightly comb through
→ Air dry with the Scarf Method.
→ Moisturize and seal.
→ Apply Hot6Oil/castor oil mix with sulfur to scalp and massage in.  Cornrow and secure.  
→ Wear my wig as my protective style. 

Method of Sulfur Application: Mixed with Castor Oil & Hot 6 Oil

Other Growth Aids: Bioting 2500 and multivitamin daily

Starting picture:


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 6, 2010)

Please add me to this challenge

Starting Length:  APL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:  WL (6 inches away)
Regimen: stretch relaxers to 16 weeks, protective style, no shampoo, steam DC weekly, henna monthly, apply sulfur mix 2-3 times a week with scalp massage
Method of Sulfur Application: mix with Jamaican Black Castor Oil
Other Growth Aids:  none


----------



## winona (Dec 6, 2010)

I would like to join this challenge.  I will update my information this weekend when I take down my hair

Starting Length:
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:
Regimen:
Method of Sulfur Application:
Other Growth Aids:


----------



## winona (Dec 6, 2010)

LadyMacgyver said:


> esi.adokowa said:
> 
> 
> > I applied my sulfur mix last night to test it out.
> ...


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Dec 6, 2010)

^^^^yes, please explain how you are making a sulfur butter/pomade!


----------



## ycj1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Please add me too, I will give the specifics before or on 31 Dec 2010. Thanks Btw all of the white looking lint really isn't lint......it's grey! Oh well! I am 100% Natural and shrinkage with my hair is no JOKE

Starting length: CBL
Projected/Goal length MBL
Regimen: C&G method
Method of Sulfur App: Sulfur 8 once a wk/ Sublimed sulfur mixed with hempseed oil/ sublimed sulfur mixed with jojoba oil, I did forget to add MTG, and maybe incorporate my leftover BeeMine if I can tolerate the smell.
Other growth aides: Phyto vitamins 2 a day, spirulina caps 3 a night, biotin 1000mg 1x a day, 2 flaxseed caps at night, 1 cap fish oil a day, B-complex, B-12 tab once a day, I also oil my scalp with JBCO, Shikakai oil, and WGO.
I baggy everynight and also massage my scalp every night as well. Only wash and con once a week. Will be ordering my steamer on 1 Feb, hopefully the discount still applies.

*ALSO LADIES I DO HAVE A SOLUTION WHEN APPLYING MTG OR OTHER RUNNY OILS SO THEY WILL NOT AFFECT THE SKIN ON OUR NECKS OR EARS. I FIND THAT USING A COTTON BALL HELPS TREMEDOUSLY AND YOU HAVE COMPLETE CONTROL AS FAR AS THE AMOUNT YOU APPLY TO THE SCALP. WHEN I USE THESE OILS WITH/WITHOUT THE SULFUR I SIMPLY POUR ON THE OILS TO THE COTTON BALL/S AND DAB THE MOISTEN COTTON BALL ONTO MY SCALPAND GENTLY MASSAGE IT IN. THIS WAY NO EXCESS OIL IS WASTED. HOPE THIS HELPS!*


----------



## RockCreak (Dec 7, 2010)

*Starting Length: Neck Length*
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: BSL*
*Regimen: Cowash, DC and Puff or Twist.  Clarify Bi- Weekly*
*Method of Sulfur Application: JBCO, Peppermint Oil and Sublime Sulfur.  Apply directly to scalp*
*Other Growth Aids: Nothing other than sulfur.  I may reconsider later!*

*Just waiting for my order to arrive.*​


----------



## Rossy2010 (Dec 8, 2010)

arrrrgghh i still have to wait for my sulfur another week.... huge thks to christmas sales and the distance


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 8, 2010)

Just poppin in to wish you ladies much success with the challenge and your hair goals. I'll be cheering you guys on from the sidelines!


----------



## ucfcpegirl06 (Dec 8, 2010)

I want to join this challenge!!

Starting Length: NL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:  APL
Regimen: CW 1-3 times weekly, stretch relaxers 8-12 weeks, protective styling mostly w/ rollersets, braidouts, twists, and buns, DC weekly, apply sulfur mix 2-3 times a week with  scalp massage
Method of Sulfur Application: mix with Jamaican Black Castor Oil
Other Growth Aids: Nioxin Intensive Therapy Recharging vitamin


----------



## longlady (Dec 8, 2010)

I AM IN!!! I will come back with the details. I am definitely going to be using sulfur in 2011 but I havent completely figured out my reggie so I will come back and post it once I do.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm making my mix as simple as possible, i added some more MTek this morn to my bottle it's actually a 6oz bottle instead of a 2oz that i stated in my previous post, so my mix includes
1/2 tsp EVOO
21/2oz MTek
1/2tsp Peppermint oil 
1full tsp sulphur powder. 

I have no plans to change my mix for the duration of this challenge, however i'll be using my HM moisturizer between my tracks so i don't get too dry. Definately will need to wash every other wk or every wk depending on my scalp condition.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2010)

Ima be watchin' yawls growth from the sidelines, ya hear?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm Also Cheering You Lovely Ladies along from the Sidelines while doing my own personal mini-growth aides challenge.

Right now using BeeMine Serum in Kiwi-Mango.


----------



## cmw45 (Dec 8, 2010)

*Starting Length*: Between APL and BSL (Pictures to update thread soon.)
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011*: MBL 
*Regimen*: Extending my personal two year C&G challenge from the original end date of August 2011 to December 2011. Hair is not braided only for a week at a time between braid/twist applications. 
*Method of Sulfur Application*: MSM orally (and possibly Sulfur 8 topically).
*Other Growth Aids*: None


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 8, 2010)

I know this works, and i've used sulfur oil (i bought a HUGE bottle of sulfur powder at Walgreens) on and off, since i've joined the forum.

What gets me is this - the oil runs down my neck...endlessly.  
It seems to matter not whether i just use a dab or a squirt it just runs and runs and runs....So gross.

It stains my blouses something hideous.

It turns my jewelry a nasty shade of green...

It breaks me out if it touches my face...

Have you all experienced this -----and how have you adapted?


----------



## Bigmommah (Dec 8, 2010)

Whenever I apply and oil that I don't plan to rinse out, I squeeze it on to the bathroom sink and then lightly dab the edge of the puddle to pick up the oil. I find this keeps me from over oiling.


----------



## cocoagirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Add me to the list! Will be placing my order for Sulfur tomorrow!


----------



## MissGomes (Dec 8, 2010)

Count me in please! I am ready.

*Starting Length:*  grazing APL
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* MBL (5 inches away)
*Regimen:* Texlax every 12 weeks, half wigs, DC weekly, henna monthly, apply sulfur mix weekly overnight.
*Method of Sulfur Application:* mix 1 tsp with oils (most likely EVOO and JBCO)

*Supplements:* HSN vit & daily vit 

Here is my beginning shot.  I will start my sulfur mix whenever it arrives.  Should be here within a week.


----------



## GlamaDiva (Dec 8, 2010)

Has anyone seen any growth from taking the MSM supplement?


----------



## afrikurl (Dec 8, 2010)

I want in!
Starting Length: APL/CBL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: Nearing BSL
Regimen: wash and Dc weekly, protective style, juice and baggy
Method of Sulfur Application:  pomada de azufre mixed with castor oil
Other Growth Aids: NA


----------



## QueenAmaka (Dec 8, 2010)

Add Me Add Me 

*Starting Length: Shoulder Length*
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: Past BSL *
*Regimen: CoWash once or twice per week, Wigs Daily, Deep Condition Weekly*
*Method of Sulfur Application: Glovers Mane (5% sulfur) daily*
*Other Growth Aids: Biotin 2500 and MSM 500*​


----------



## reeko43 (Dec 8, 2010)

will using the sublimed sulfur and oil mix leave yellow residue on my scalp and hair?


----------



## Guyaneek (Dec 8, 2010)

I'd love to join!  
My starting length is ear length. My ambitious goal for next year's end is APL. 
I will be taking 2000mg of msm daily as well as applying MTG 2 times per week. 
Yay!!!  Ok and I'm going to look into a sulfur powder to add to other oils like my beloved JBCO. I'm also hiding my hair using braids and twists.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Dec 9, 2010)

Spiffy said:


> Why are some of you ladies applying the sulfur mix at night only to wash it out in the morning? Is overnight enough time for the mix to do it's magic?


 
I've been applying my mix around 10 pm at night and rinsing it out around noon.
I hope that's enough time, I guess I'll know for sure in a few month's time!



alshepp635 said:


> I started using my hot 6 oil with sulfur mix on 12/4/10.


 
How are you liking it?



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I know this works, and i've used sulfur oil (i bought a HUGE bottle of sulfur powder at Walgreens) on and off, since i've joined the forum.
> 
> What gets me is this - the oil runs down my neck...endlessly.
> It seems to matter not whether i just use a dab or a squirt it just runs and runs and runs....So gross.
> ...


 
I put my sulfur mix in a colour applicator bottle with a narrow nozzle.
I bought it at sally for <$4CDN. It applies just the right amount of mix to my scalp - no dripping!



reeko43 said:


> will using the sublimed sulfur and oil mix leave yellow residue on my scalp and hair?


 
I've been applying my mix since the first of december, and i haven't seen any residue as of yet.
I wash mine out the next day, so I can't say what will happen if you leave it for longer than that.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 9, 2010)

Here is the link to the current challenge. It answers a lot of your questions and has some excellent resources.


----------



## janda (Dec 9, 2010)

I know that the challenge hasn't started yet. But just wanted to say that I received my Bee Mine serum and started using it today. The smell is a bit unusual but hopefully I can deal with it.


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 9, 2010)

Count me in .
I'm just going to continue what I'm doing now.

*Starting Length:* Around BSL
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* WSL
*Regimen:* Wash once weekly, low heat, protective styling, DC once a month
*Method of Sulfur Application:* BT or homemade sulfur mix at least 4x a week
*Other Growth Aids: *Not Applicable at this time


----------



## curlycoquette (Dec 10, 2010)

Newbie here. 

*Starting length:* Past shoulder
*Projected length:* Full, lush, waistlength (hey dream big or go home )
*Regimen:* Weekly washing with shampoo. Daily Condition-Washing. Protective styling.
*Method of Sulfur application*: Castor and coconut oils (as carriers) + Precipitated Sulfur + Tuberose and Vanilla essential oils. I will likely switch this mix up and use different carriers and different EO's for variety. I will try to stick to EO's that I know are good for promoting circulation though. 
*Other growth aids*: Hmm, let's see. I am taking a multi along with some supplements for health/fitness. Growth may be an unexpected consequence, but we'll see. 

I decided on precipitated sulfur because it has finer/smaller particles than sublimed, and tends to be more efficacious than sublimed when it's applied topically. I got it at my local CVS (call-in order).

I'm excited to start! 

Have any of you ladies been using sulfur for skin? In doing my (somewhat extensive ) research, I found that it also acts as a keratolytic agent, so it breaks down excess skin (which makes it useful for DIY pedicures, rough elbows, hyperkeratosis, rough knees, calluses, etc.).


----------



## esi.adokowa (Dec 10, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Here is the link to the current challenge. It answers a lot of your questions and has some excellent resources.


 
good idea, i'll also throw the link on the sign-up post.



janda said:


> I know that the challenge hasn't started yet. But just wanted to say that I received my Bee Mine serum and started using it today. The smell is a bit unusual but hopefully I can deal with it.


 
haha go ahead.
i've been using my mix since the first of december!


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 10, 2010)

I used mtg over the summer and got great results, I'm in!

*Starting Length:* apl - bsl (layered)
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* WL or beyond
*Regimen:* Cleanse with Ayurveda powders & DC 2x a week, oil nightly with sulfur mix, baggy, keep hair braided under wigs, clarify & henna monthly
Method of Sulfur Application: Mix MTG (sulfur only) w/ rosemary, lavender, peppermint & jbco 
*Other Growth Aids:* multi, hair skin & nails vits, & msm powder daily


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 10, 2010)

I was curious about precipitated sulfur vs sublimed sulfur^^^, and i found this...anyone have any thoughts on this?

Thanks, Coquette for the info, I'd really like to know more

I think precipitated and sublimed sulfur are the same thing. i found this in a sulfur 101 post somewhere.

To mix your own sulfur ointment 
Be very careful to get 100 % precipitated sulfur, also called sublimed sulfur, or brimstone, or flowers of sulfur, or milk of sulfur. These are different names for pure elemental sulfur, natural and non-toxic. It is a relatively fine crystalline powder, light lime color, with a faint pleasant lemon fragrance (will not stink). 
Please keep tightly sealed as it attracts moist. The powder, undiluted, will burn your skin. I got it in a paint store, it was referred to as 'pure sulfur' meaning 100% pure native (or elemental) sulfur, which will always be processed in one of the above ways. 
For treatment of scabies, 10 weight % of sulfur powder is mixed with to 90 
weight % petrolatum


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 10, 2010)

Found this, too...

Heal Infections with Sulfur

Sulfa drugs are used in the treatment of various infections. Precipitated sulfur, aka “Milk of Sulfur” is a topical scabicide, antiparasitic, antibacterial, antifungal, and keratolytic. Sublimed sulfur, aka “Flower of Sulfur” is a topical scabicide and antiparasitic ointment. It is precipitated sulfur powder. Its color is light yellow (lime). It smells like a lemon. It is helps the skin heal, and people usually mix it with a cold cream. It is used to treat just about any skin problems like acne, sores, insect bites, rashes, bacterial infections, bed sores, dermatitis, eczema, fungus/yeast infections, psoriasis type problems, ring worm, wounds that won’t heal and more. Sulfur is one of the oldest medications in use to treat acne. Sulfur and acne treatment have a history that goes back over 5 decades. It used to be applied to wounds to prevent infection. Before the invention of antibiotics there were few affective drugs other than sulfur for infections. Even after the development of the many drugs that were considered to be miracles, there are still uses for sulfur drugs that have withstood competition from synthetic chemical replacements. The time-tested results combined with the safety of sulfur should be a notice for everyone that prefers a less invasive, natural approach to healing.


----------



## curlycoquette (Dec 11, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I was curious about precipitated sulfur vs sublimed sulfur^^^, and i found this...anyone have any thoughts on this?
> 
> Thanks, Coquette for the info, I'd really like to know more
> 
> ...


You're welcome! 

They are the same in that they are both sulfur, but the preparation to make it is different. One is formed through sublimation/condensation and cooling, the other through boiling and precipitation with lime. The latter forms a sulfur substance that is finer than the sublimed, and thus preferred for topical use (at least for dermatological purposes). The size of the particles depends on how the sulfur was prepared, and sulfur comes in many forms, even though those forms are all still considered sulfur.

Check out the highlighted info on page 932 from the book: "A System Of Medicine" Volume 3.: 


> These are suitable proportions, *but the ointment is more efficacious, if precipitated be substituted for sublimed sulfur. The former is in a much more finely divided state than the latter*......and the old objection to the employment of precipitated sulfur due to the very extensive adulteration of it with sulphate of lime, is no longer valid since the precipitated sulfur is now sold in a state of almost perfect purity.


 A system of medicine - Google Books

(I hope that link works, it's really long!  If it doesn't let me know, I'll try to find a better one.)

As well as this:
Elsevier

And this:


> sulfur may be sulfur, but the size of the sulfur particle directly relates to it's efficacy, and sublimed sulfur particles are much larger than precipitated.
> 
> --> Historical percentages and statement of the efficacy of precipitated over sublimed:
> 
> ...



I really want to try and see if it will work for my elbows and knees! That would be awesome!

Anyway, hope that helps!


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Dec 11, 2010)

i'm in!!

Starting Length: NL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: APL
Regimen: apply every other day on cowashed hair
Method of Sulfur Application: grase scalp with castor oil and sulfer mixture
Other Growth Aids: none, i want to see the results alone before i add anything else


----------



## HauteHippie (Dec 12, 2010)

Starting Length: shoulder length in back, nose/neck in the front

Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: a little beyond APL

*Regimen: cowash 2-3 times a week if not in weave, DC (mix in WGO if i have it) and steam once a week, apply Giovanni DL, seal with JC Ultra Nourish. If in weave, cowash twice a month, steam with oil. 
Spray Aussie Moist every 1-2 days, add in fresh aloe when available. May alternate with JC spray.

Method of Sulfur Application: sublimed sulfur mixed with whatever I have, most likely Jane Carter Ultra Nourish every other day or WGO (on wash days)

Other Growth Aids: Multi-vitamins, iron, and garlic












I know, I know. I look scary in these pics. *


----------



## curlycoquette (Dec 12, 2010)

Is everyone waiting until January? I think I may want to go ahead and start this year.


----------



## chickle (Dec 12, 2010)

I would love to join this challenge.

I am currently APL in the back and CL in the front (issue with scissors)

I *will be* BSL by DEC 2011

I will apply sulfur every other day (mixed with olive oil and coconut oil)

I really don't have a regimen, but my hair is currently straight for the winter and I am straightening it every two weeks and also deep conditioning w/hydrothermal naturals.

Other: Im also taking msm, and I occasionally take an antioxidant pill


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Dec 13, 2010)

do we have any posts with like.. *before and after* ..of people using sulfur mix??


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Dec 13, 2010)

winona said:


> LadyMacgyver said:
> 
> 
> > Hi do you just add butter and sulfur to make your cream mix. I am very interested in making a cream type mix versus straight oil
> ...


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 13, 2010)

Subscribing


----------



## NYDee (Dec 13, 2010)

I haven't started using mine yet becuase I just relaxed my hair. I can't wait.


----------



## MissGomes (Dec 13, 2010)

My sulphur has shipped.  WHoop Whoop!!


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Dec 13, 2010)

*I want to join too! *​ 


*Starting Length: SL*

*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: MBL (Praying for NJOY'S growth!) *​ 
*Regimen: Cowash 3 times per week. DC weekly. PS. Baggying ends nightly. Moisturize and seal daily. Scalp massages at night from DH. Stretching relaxers. Drinking more water.*​



*Method of Sulfur Application: Sublimed sulfur in hot six oil with a few drops of peppermint eo. 3 nightts per week. May add sulfur to my Brahmi oil for the other nights. MSM every morning.*

*Other Growth Aids: Just vitamins*​


----------



## afrikurl (Dec 13, 2010)

@Bronze, to prevent the drippies how about using coconut oil or a hydrogenated oil  like avocado butter,  or even crisco(hydrogenated vegetable oil) so that the application is like a grease and more likely to stay put?


----------



## MissGomes (Dec 13, 2010)

curlycoquette said:


> Is everyone waiting until January? I think I may want to go ahead and start this year.


 
I will start as soon as it shows up at my door!!


----------



## afrikurl (Dec 13, 2010)

I started two weeks agobefore I even joined the challenge.


----------



## 4bslbound (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi ladies, quick question:

Is sublimed sulfur the same type of sulphur found in MTGmmand/or BEEmine?

Thanks


----------



## diadall (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Just wondering if anyone has any tingling when using their sulfur powder?  I used some last night and put some on my scalp tonight and I am not sure if I am imagining things but it seems to tingle (not burning) with a warm sensation.


----------



## HauteHippie (Dec 13, 2010)

diadall said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has any tingling when using their sulfur powder?  I used some last night and put some on my scalp tonight and I am not sure if I am imagining things but it seems to tingle (not burning) with a warm sensation.



Sometimes there is a tingling sensation. It doesn't burn and it doesn't really itch, but there's definitely something going on. This has happened twice in the two weeks I've been using Sublimed sulfur. It concerns me a little, so I dilute it more. 

Anyone else experience a similar feeling?


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok, count me in! I already started applying my sublimed sulfur mix 2-3x per week 

*Starting Length:* SL (transitioning: currently 32 weeks post)
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* APL (if I BC by then) or BSL (with relaxed ends)
*Regimen:* It changes everyday but I PS 95% of the time, cowash 3x per week and I'm trying to incorporate wigs as a protective style so I can get 100% retention. No heat and DC weekly. 
*Method of Sulfur Application:* 1 heaping tsp of sublimed sulfur in 8 oz of a mix of coconut oil, grapeseed oil, wheat germ oil and olive oil. I'm going to apply the sulfur mix 2-3x per week at bedtime 
*Other Growth Aids:* Nothing else unless except for a multivitamin and tons of water


----------



## curlycoquette (Dec 13, 2010)

sweet_silvia88 said:


> do we have any posts with like.. *before and after* ..of people using sulfur mix??


Girl, you sound like me. I've been hard pressed to see people's _actual_ results. Some say they have been using this for years, but no before and afters? 

You should check out Growth challenge album | nurseN98**Jan.09updates** | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy. Whenever she used sulfur consistently, she got an inch of growth that particular month, and you can see it because she used measuring tape and *took pictures*! She's been my "proof" so to speak since evidence around here is somewhat lacking.


----------



## CB1731 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok so I bought my sublimed sulfur off Amazon but the bottle doesn't say Sublimed sulfur and I'm afraid to use it. Is there any way to know for sure what I'm putting on my head?does anyone else's bottle not say it on there?


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Dec 13, 2010)

CB1731 said:


> Ok so I bought my sublimed sulfur off Amazon but the bottle doesn't say Sublimed sulfur and I'm afraid to use it. Is there any way to know for sure what I'm putting on my head?does anyone else's bottle not say it on there?


 
 Does it say "flowers of sulfur"? Thats synonymous with sublimed sulfur


----------



## CB1731 (Dec 13, 2010)

Adaoba2012 said:


> Does it say "flowers of sulfur"? Thats synonymous with sublimed sulfur


 

Nope. It is this stuff right here though. It doesn't say sublimed or flowers of sulfur anywhere on it. It just says keep out of reach of children and seek help if you ingest it. 

Amazon.com: Sulfur Powder Sublimed - 4 Oz / Pack: Health & Personal Care


----------



## diadall (Dec 13, 2010)

^That's the one I have too.  I was skeptical of using it until I showed it to a friend and she told me I had the right one.  I have had it for nearly a month but yesterday was the first application.  I was scared.


----------



## CB1731 (Dec 13, 2010)

diadall said:


> ^That's the one I have too. I was skeptical of using it until I showed it to a friend and she told me I had the right one. I have had it for nearly a month but yesterday was the first application. I was scared.


 

thank you!! I'm mixing it up tonight!!


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 13, 2010)

sweet_silvia88 said:


> do we have any posts with like.. *before and after* ..of people using sulfur mix??



I wont be straightening my hair until the end of December so that will be just in time for the start of the challenge.


----------



## maxandsally (Dec 14, 2010)

count me in

Starting Length: BSL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: WAIST
Regimen:sulfur, jbco, evoo, peppermint oil.
Method of Sulfur Application: sulfur mix 3 x week, shampoo and deep cond 1 x week, cowash 2 x week
Other Growth Aids: biotin, multi vit


----------



## ChocoKitty (Dec 14, 2010)

*Starting Length: *Waist

*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* _Thick_ Hip Length Hair
_Tentative_* Regimen:* 
-_Curly Hair_-Deep condition on dry hair with Lekair Cholesterol and honey, shampoo with Yes to Tomatoes/KC Come Clean, condition with Yes to Tomatoes, detangle and leave-in KC Knot Today, Style with KCCC every 4-6 days
_-Straight Hair_-Deep condition dry Lekair + Honey, Shampoo +Condition w/ Ojon Hydrating Thickening Line,

***May also add tea rinsing after a test this weekend.*** 

*Method of Sulfur Application:* Apply MTG to scalp before deep conditioner, sit under hooded dryer or heat cap for minimum of 15-30 mins. 

*Other Growth Aids:* Raw B vitamins, Castor Oil, Cod Liver Oil, Spirulina​


----------



## iri9109 (Dec 15, 2010)

ok you can officially count me in now.

*Starting Length:* almost shoulder length in the back, almost chin length on the sides, & the crown reaches past my nose.
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: APL

*Regimen:* i'm wiggin it for 90% of the year (excluding straightening on my BC anniversary, weekend WnGs during the summer, & occasional rollerset experiments next fall/winter) , cornrows or pinned up plaits underneath (alternating) ...i'm going to cowash weekly, wash bi-weekly, & DC weekly...spritz with aloe/rosewater/jojoba a couple times a week, ayurvedic treatment every 2 weeks...AOGPB for protein once a month...also drink more water, eat healthier, and develop an exercise regimen.



*Method of Sulfur Application:* MWF apply sublimed sulfur mixed with JBCO, Brahmi-Amla, Vatika and Bhringraj oil

*Other Growth Aids:* vitamins for overall hair and body health (msm powder, bamboo, multi, flaxseed-primrose oil, and iron)


----------



## Bluetopia (Dec 15, 2010)

*PLEASE *sign me up for this 

Sulfer is the missing link in my current reggie. 

I stopped using it in the Spring and learned the hard way what a lifesaver it is (it had cured my scalp and when i stopped using it I had flair ups all summer )

Just used  my sulfer 8 mix for the first time in ages a couple hours ago 

*Starting Length:* Doing length check Dec 31st (will be BSL)
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* Past waist length
*Regimen:* buns, braids, low manipulation
*Method of Sulfur Application:* sulfer 8 mixes, sulfer oil mixes
*Other Growth Aids: *vitamins, lots of water, healthy living, exercise and sleep!​


----------



## polished07 (Dec 15, 2010)

*Im totally in I need that one type of growth spurt oh and do any of you wear sew in weaves? *​ 
*Starting Length:* APL
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* mid-back length
*Regimen:* PROTECTIVE STYLE, DC once time per week, relax every 4-6 months, pretty simple moisturise daily or as needed 
*Method of Sulfur Application:* i will be mixing one tsp of sublimed sulfur in 8oz of grapeseed oil, and evoo oh and peppermint oil to mask smell or sulfur 8 braid spray if that doesnt work out 
*Other Growth Aids: nioxxin replenishing vitamin *

*

*


*November. 2010...Im currently in a sew in.....*​


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 16, 2010)

I have the serious drippies its the worst i need to figure out something. ive been applying my mtg since saturday every night. im planning on cowashing and dcing tomorrow


----------



## RockCreak (Dec 16, 2010)

I finally got my order and whipped up my first batch.  I mixed jbco, evoo, grapeseed oil and peppermint oil.  I warmed the mixture on low heat.  The sulfur looked like liquid bubbles and now that its cooling it looks crystalized...  are you ladies leaving the access in the mixture or are you straining the mix?


Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Jewell (Dec 16, 2010)

Kerryann said:


> I have the serious drippies its the worst i need to figure out something. ive been applying my mtg since saturday every night. im planning on cowashing and dcing tomorrow




I used to have this with the Shapeley's commercial MTG, and it was annoying since the sulfur in the oil caused my ears and neck to peel from run-off.  So, I make my own MTG mix, but I massage it in for a few seconds after applying.  Then, I put on a scarf.  There is some that rubs off on my scarf, but massaging it in  (on wet or dry scalp) helps to minimize run-off, and, not to mention, increases circulation!  

One other measure could be to add a thicker carrier oil to your mix.  I added coconut oil, which solidifies at room temp, but since I had other oils in it that stay liquid, it just made the whole mix denser and less likely to run easily.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2010)

Currently Using:

Njoi Healthy Hair Butta' w/MSM
Claudie Scalp Exlir
BeeMine Serum in Mango-Kiwi

Also rotate:

Claudie Temple Balm Treatment
Hydratherma Naturals
Mega-Tek
"Grow My Hair" (ButtersnBars)


----------



## MissErikaM (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm a newbie but I would like to join! 
I neglected my hair for a few months and had to chop it all off, so I reeealllly want my APL hair back. 

Starting length: TWA- About 2-3 inches. Just BC'd again about 1 month ago

Goal by Dec 2011: APL
 -I just ordered by sulfur powder from Target through the pharmacy so it should be here tomorrow. I think I will mix it with JBCO or Vatika oil
-don't have a regimen yet, still working on it. 
-Other growth aids- MN


----------



## Aggie (Dec 16, 2010)

I just massaged my sulfur concoction of boundless tresses, sulfur 8 grease, mn and EOs, in my scalp.


----------



## CB1731 (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow, my mix stinks. I need to come up with something or I won't even make it to the actual start of this challenge.


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 17, 2010)

Jewell said:


> I used to have this with the Shapeley's commercial MTG, and it was annoying since the sulfur in the oil caused my ears and neck to peel from run-off.  So, I make my own MTG mix, but I massage it in for a few seconds after applying.  Then, I put on a scarf.  There is some that rubs off on my scarf, but massaging it in  (on wet or dry scalp) helps to minimize run-off, and, not to mention, increases circulation!
> 
> One other measure could be to add a thicker carrier oil to your mix.  I added coconut oil, which solidifies at room temp, but since I had other oils in it that stay liquid, it just made the whole mix denser and less likely to run easily.



I used to have the same problem with MTG .. my neck broke out terribly I had to stop using it. Now I pour out the clear stinky oil (it's mostly mineral oil anyway) and mix the sulfur with jojoba oil and a few drops of rosemary, lavender, and peppermint oil.

ETA: I applied it 3x this week and my scalp is crawling .. so I either have lice or its growing!!!


----------



## NYDee (Dec 17, 2010)

I started using my mix today. I believe I used too much because I saturated my scalp with it but I feel if I don't it won't work well. I used 2 teaspoons (measuring spoon) in a little over 8oz of oil.

*Starting Length*: Shoulder length
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011*: Waist length. (Yes I claim it!)
*Regimen*: Cowash weekly with ayurveda powder paste and v05 conditioner, use 2mins protein, deep condition and bun.  
*Method of Sulfur Application*: 2 teaspoons (measuring spoon) in a little over 8oz of oil (Oil consists of ayurveda oils,  jojoba, coconut, grape seed, avocado, castor oil infused with nettle, rosemary and shavegrass/horsetail leaves. I plan to apply the mix nightly but not sure how often to rinse out yet.
*Other Growth Aids*: B complex, msm with my other regular vitamins like vit D, calcium and magnesium (might add biotin in the future) 

By the way using a hair band really helps. No dripping oil all over my body.

Starting pic


----------



## NYDee (Dec 18, 2010)

My question:
How much are others using in their hair? 
How long is 8oz lasting others?
How often are you using it and washing or rinsing it out?


----------



## winona (Dec 18, 2010)

LadyMacgyver said:


> winona said:
> 
> 
> > Yea I haven't made it yet but I plan to mix the shea or avocado butter with the sulfur together.. Hopefully my butter will be a little soft.. then I will add my oils still stiring and then zap in microwave just to melt it a little and then let that sit and it's ready.. Just not sure what oils to add yet.. Since I am adding 4oz of whatever butter the rest of the oils I might add 1oz until I reach 8oz.. I was thinking about Emu, Castor, Sunflower hopefully when I make it I might have Jojoba Oil also if so I not I will add 2 oz to one of the oils above.. Also when I was talking to some people about sulfur its very drying so make sure you moisturize your hair and not skip moisturizing.
> ...


----------



## divachyk (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm not an official part of this thread but would like to know how you all combat the dryness that comes with using sulfur? I haven't experienced it yet since I just started using Boundless Tresses but I have concerns with it drying my hair out.



Aggie said:


> I just massaged my sulfur concoction of boundless tresses, sulfur 8 grease, mn and EOs, in my scalp.


How is this working for you? Any dryness?


----------



## uwrong (Dec 18, 2010)

i purchased my sulfur from amazon


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Dec 18, 2010)

After seeing how awesome the growth was this past year with sulphur, I am going to hop on this!
*
Starting Length:* Umm...I have a little curly fro, I BC'd 3 months ago and it's not very long at all (hence the need for sulphur)
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* I want to make SL straightened, IDK how long that is in it's natural state...I'm really not planning on straightening until 6 months post BC (Friday, March 11, 2011) and that's only to do a length check and to trim and then again in December for the reveal/trim
*Regimen:*Man I'm all about KISS my hair likes simplicity and I do too...I'm in the HYH 2K11 challenge and will be wigging it up with deep moisture (like LadyP) for most of the time, with some kind of protein treatment every 2 weeks or so and also a ACV rinse one a week or so.
*Method of Sulfur Application:* Now this, IDK at all...I am buying the Sublime Sulphur and mixing it with oils (most likely castor and EVOO) and peppermint extract (I like the way it feels in my hair) and will probably start off with twice a week? How often does everybody else do it?
*Other Growth Aids:*None, I want to just try this and see how it works first


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey ladies, I just recieved my other oils so I am mixing Brahmi oil, Amla oil and Bhringraj oil with 1 teaspoon of sulfur right now.  I wonder if I have to wait til tomorrow to start using it. Does anyone know? I am really anxious to use it tonight!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Dec 18, 2010)

Count me in!!

*Starting Length:  Shoulder length
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:  APL
Regimen: Wash and deep condition once per week. Protective style
Method of Sulfur Application: MSM 1000mg by mouth daily. Sulfur mixed in oil to scalp 3x per week.
Other Growth Aids: none*

Here's my starting pic:


----------



## Stunner09 (Dec 18, 2010)

Please add me to the challenge. I purchased sulfur precipitate (that is all they had in stock) from CVS and am ready to start.

Starting Length: Neck Length

Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: Full Armpit length

Regimen: Co-wash at least 3x per week. Apply sulfur mix 3-4 times per week. DC once per week. Only use heat once per month, protective style the remainder of the month. 

Method of Sulfur Application: Apply to scalp. Sulfur mix includes: (1) heaping tsp of sulfur, 4 oz JBCO, 4 oz EVOO, peppermint oil and rosemary oil.

Other Growth Aids: NONE

Here is my starting Pic:


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Dec 19, 2010)

divachyk said:


> I'm not an official part of this thread but would like to know *how you all combat the dryness that comes with using sulfur?* *I haven't experienced it yet *since I just started using Boundless Tresses but I have concerns with it drying my hair out.
> 
> 
> How is this working for you? Any dryness?



I'm not having trouble with dryness.


----------



## GlamaDiva (Dec 19, 2010)

Kerryann said:


> I have the serious drippies its the worst i need to figure out something. ive been applying my mtg since saturday every night. im planning on cowashing and dcing tomorrow



 you have to be a little easy when applying the MTG or it will be really drippy.  I use an color applicator bottle when applying


----------



## GlamaDiva (Dec 19, 2010)

diadall said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has any tingling when using their sulfur powder?  I used some last night and put some on my scalp tonight and I am not sure if I am imagining things but it seems to tingle (not burning) with a warm sensation.



I had this sensation the first night that i applied my MTG :-D days afterwards my head was itching like crazy (growth!)


----------



## winona (Dec 19, 2010)

I just received my sulfur in the mail from americarx.com.  Does everyones sublimed sulfur say just "sulfur" or does it say "sublimed sulfur"/any alias?


----------



## dancinstallion (Dec 19, 2010)

winona said:


> I just received my sulfur in the mail from americarx.com. Does everyones sublimed sulfur say just "sulfur" or does it say "sublimed sulfur"/any alias?


 
Mine says sublimed sulfur on the bottle. I got mine from CVS for 4.01 for 4 oz


----------



## MissErikaM (Dec 19, 2010)

winona said:


> I just received my sulfur in the mail from americarx.com.  Does everyones sublimed sulfur say just "sulfur" or does it say "sublimed sulfur"/any alias?



Mine says Flowers of Sulfur & Sublimed Sulfur


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 20, 2010)

Please add me.

*Starting Length:*  I have to be honest, I am not sure.  I was CBL (when straightened last).  I am guessing that I am between there and SL.

*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:*  I would love to BSL.

*Regimen:*  Wash and DC at least once a week.  Steaming once a week.  Important to add water to my hair at night with castor oil & twist.

*Method of Sulfur Application:*  Sublimed sulfur added to a mix of oils (homemade mixture).  

*Other Growth Aids:* Mega-Tek mix and JBCO regularly.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 20, 2010)

GlamaDiva said:


> you have to be a little easy when applying the MTG or it will be really drippy.  I use an color applicator bottle when applying



I use an adjustable spout bottle with my sulfur oil.  Just adjust so that it drips out in single drops.  I add a few drops to my scalp first then a bead of MegaTek mix.  

Caution:  I tend to put my hair up first THEN clean my face because the sulfur oil had a tendency to seep down my forehead and the back of my neck.  Cleaning my face afterwards seemed to keep it from getting all into my skin.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Dec 20, 2010)

Starting Length: SL :locks:
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:MBL 
Regimen: Work in progress, using the Cathy Howse method remixed
Method of Sulfur Application: Finishing BT and taking MSM orally
Other Growth Aids: silica, MT and JBCO mix and surge


----------



## winona (Dec 20, 2010)

dancinstallion said:


> Mine says sublimed sulfur on the bottle. I got mine from CVS for 4.01 for 4 oz





MissErikaM said:


> Mine says Flowers of Sulfur & Sublimed Sulfur



Thanks ladies I am not sure if I am going to use this stuff until I get some clarification.  I checked online and my purchase looks like the pictures in several of the sublimed sulfur distributors; however, I am a little nervous because it doesn't actually say sublimed sulfur or any other alias.


----------



## Lute (Dec 20, 2010)

I would like to join as well

Please add me.

*Starting Length:*
Back: APL
Side: SL
front: At the Chin

*
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: *
Back: Below BSL
Side: APL
Front: Past the Chin

*Regimen: *
Wash every 1 or 2 weeks and DC as well. Plus spray infusium/ braid spray every other day. As well as oiling my scalp with the serum

*
Method of Sulfur Application*: Home made serum. Hot 6 oil mixed with sulfur.


----------



## winona (Dec 20, 2010)

winona said:


> Thanks ladies I am not sure if I am going to use this stuff until I get some clarification.  I checked online and my purchase looks like the pictures in several of the sublimed sulfur distributors; however, I am a little nervous because it doesn't actually say sublimed sulfur or any other alias.



Sorry ladies I just realized this same question was already asked on page 8.  I am mixing up my sulfur as I type


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 20, 2010)

*Starting Length: *APL

*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* MBL.

*Regimen:* Wash and DC at least once a week with steam. Hair in 7-9 cornrows under wigs. remove cornrow monthly and either henna (even months) or protein treatment (odd months) then back in the cornrows. Relax in May and Nov.

*Method of Sulfur Application:* 2teasp.Sublimed sulfur added to 4oz jbco, 2oz megatek, 1oz wgo 1oz monistat(homemade mixture). 

*Other Growth Aids:* 1 a day vitamin and garlic vitamin


*STARTING PIC IS IN AVATAR*


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Dec 20, 2010)

How are you supposed to mix this stuff? How much sulfur? One tablespoon or one teaspoon. I'm assuming tablespoon but I don't know!


----------



## winona (Dec 20, 2010)

SimpleKomplexity said:


> How are you supposed to mix this stuff? How much sulfur? One tablespoon or one teaspoon. I'm assuming tablespoon but I don't know!



Good Morning,
  I mixed mine with 1 teaspoon for 4oz other liquid

Actual Mix
2oz AVG (to dissolve sulfur and it is great for the skin)
2oz Jojoba Oil (sebum like)
1tsp Sulfur

HTH


----------



## Imoan (Dec 20, 2010)

Please count me in Thanks


----------



## indarican (Dec 20, 2010)

I would like to join!!!
Starting length- shoulder length
Fantasy goal- BSL... Real life goal- APL
Regimine- I will be hiding my hair for the year, moisturizing and sealing daily, dcing 2x a week
sulfer application- 4x a week, sublime sulfer mix
other- excersise, vitamins.


----------



## MissErikaM (Dec 20, 2010)

My Vatika oil and JBCO came in today!! woot! So I think I am going to make a mix of those 2 oils, MN, a teaspoon of Sulfur, WGO and a few drops of Rosemary and Peppermint EO. I'm gonna try and apply daily, seal my ends with jojoba oil and use a clarifying shampoo every 2 weeks to combat buildup.


----------



## Missjae09 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ladies.. I'm excited, anxious, and nervous!!! I recieved my sulfur today but the label doesn't say "flowers of sulfur" or "sublimed sulfur" and I'm afraid to use it! I bought it on Amazon.com after doing a search for sublimed sulfur. It is from a company called Preferred Plus Pharmacy and it just says "Sulfur". This may be a stupid question but how do I make sure its sublimed sulfur and sulfuric acid or the kind that will burn my skin and hair?!?!?!?


----------



## winona (Dec 20, 2010)

Missjae09 said:


> Ladies.. I'm excited, anxious, and nervous!!! I recieved my sulfur today but the label doesn't say "flowers of sulfur" or "sublimed sulfur" and I'm afraid to use it! I bought it on Amazon.com after doing a search for sublimed sulfur. It is from a company called Preferred Plus Pharmacy and it just says "Sulfur". This may be a stupid question but how do I make sure its sublimed sulfur and sulfuric acid or the kind that will burn my skin and hair?!?!?!?



Got the same one.  Another lady on page 8 said it was okay.  I mixed it up early this morning and used it after braiding and twisting my hair


----------



## CB1731 (Dec 21, 2010)

Missjae09 said:


> Ladies.. I'm excited, anxious, and nervous!!! I recieved my sulfur today but the label doesn't say "flowers of sulfur" or "sublimed sulfur" and I'm afraid to use it! I bought it on Amazon.com after doing a search for sublimed sulfur. It is from a company called Preferred Plus Pharmacy and it just says "Sulfur". This may be a stupid question but how do I make sure its sublimed sulfur and sulfuric acid or the kind that will burn my skin and hair?!?!?!?


 

I had the exact question. I got the okay and I've used it once. Everything was fine.


----------



## lolascurls (Dec 21, 2010)

I'll be cheering on the sidelines!


----------



## GlamaDiva (Dec 21, 2010)

mzteaze said:


> I use an adjustable spout bottle with my sulfur oil.  Just adjust so that it drips out in single drops.  I add a few drops to my scalp first then a bead of MegaTek mix.
> 
> Caution:  I tend to put my hair up first THEN clean my face because the sulfur oil had a tendency to seep down my forehead and the back of my neck.  Cleaning my face afterwards seemed to keep it from getting all into my skin.



i like the idea of an adjustable spout.  Where did you find that?


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Dec 21, 2010)

Count me in!!!


----------



## Rina88 (Dec 21, 2010)

*Starting Length: NL I think..the pics will reveal *
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: At least APL, yep I'm bold*
*Regimen: I will be weaved up for the next 12-15 months, with take down every 10-12 weeks, wigs and buns between installs. Apply sulfur mix, baggy whole head, cowashing in morning, moisturize with spray bottle mix. Wash with diluted shampoo 1x/wk*
*Method of Sulfur Application: Apply homemade sulfur mix at least 4x/wk (1oz sublimed sulfur and 7oz mix of peppermint e.o. and EVOO) and cowash out next day.*
*Currently applying sulfur mix daily, baggying and cowashing out next day in cornrows (under wig) to see how hair responds to the moisture and when to add protein.*
*Other Growth Aids: I am ingesting the following 2x/day: Multivitamin, B-complex, MSM 1000mg, Vit. C 100mg (only 1x/day b/c b-complex has vit. c), Biotin 1000mcg*​


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Dec 21, 2010)

Just checking in ladies,
I applied my mixture last night. I am going to just apply it nightly and rinse out in the morning.


----------



## rwatson2001 (Dec 21, 2010)

I would like to join. I've been using BT for the last year and noticed a considerable increase in growth (along with protective styling), however I'll be making my own sulfur mix since being inspired by NJoy and other members.​ 
*Starting Length:* between shoulder and apl
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* full bra-strap
*Regimen:* protective styling (cornrows under lacefront wig), weekly dc and wash while in braids, moisturize/seal daily
*Method of Sulfur Application:* 1tsp sublimed sulfer mixed with evco, jbco and peppermint oil applied nightly
*Other Growth Aids:* none​


----------



## Missjae09 (Dec 21, 2010)

I made my sulfur mix last night with sulfur, evoo,evco, castor oil, ayurvedic oils along with peppermint, rosemary and lavender oils.. I let it sit over night and plan to do a ptch test tonight.... I'm nervous. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 21, 2010)

GlamaDiva said:


> i like the idea of an adjustable spout.  Where did you find that?



Its a cheapie from Harmon's Beauty...but u can get them anywhere, Sally's or even Target.  Its a 4 oz bottle.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Dec 22, 2010)

I recieved my sulfur and will make my mix. JBCO, EVCO, jojoba oil, grapeseed oil and some peppermint oil. I will let sit few days coz i wash my hair on sundays. but i will do a patch test tommorow..


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 22, 2010)

Has anyone had the pleasure of trying both serums from Beemines? Do you like the mango or the strawberry kiwi better (smell wise)?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Dec 22, 2010)

I bought some other products from BeeMine, I liked the smell it was for my DD.  What about ordering the sample sizes to be sure....

off topic..I was stalking your fotki and I want to do a henna, I am fine haired, I wondered if the henna 'thickened' your hair.  TIA


----------



## AdoreMsK67 (Dec 22, 2010)

Have a question before I begin, a post pic and post actual stats..

I BC'd and am going to attempt to wear wash n go's and wash my hair every other day. How do you all apply nightly without distrubing your curls? Do you part like normal? Do you us an application type nozzel? TIA!


----------



## Missjae09 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks! I made up a batch of oil and I did a patch test last night... and I've had no itching, burning or anything crazy to happen so I'm good! Though I will say that when I was initially making the oil I mixed it in a bowl using my tbsp measuring spoons and I mixed what I thougth to be 8 ounces.. then I put it in the marked applicator bottle and quickly realzied that i had not mixed up 8 FLUID ounces of oil so I made the needed adjustments. I'm so glad I caught the mistake! It could have been a disaster! 



winona said:


> Got the same one. Another lady on page 8 said it was okay. I mixed it up early this morning and used it after braiding and twisting my hair


----------



## Missjae09 (Dec 22, 2010)

Anything for growth that I'm using I use an applicator nozzle so that I can get it directly on my scalp and it keeps it off of the length of my hair.   





AdoreMsK67 said:


> Have a question before I begin, a post pic and post actual stats..
> 
> I BC'd and am going to attempt to wear wash n go's and wash my hair every other day. How do you all apply nightly without distrubing your curls? Do you part like normal? Do you us an application type nozzel? TIA!


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 22, 2010)

akimat001 said:


> I bought some other products from BeeMine, I liked the smell it was for my DD. What about ordering the sample sizes to be sure....
> 
> off topic..I was stalking your fotki and I want to do a henna, I am fine haired, I wondered if the henna 'thickened' your hair. TIA


Thanks, i'm gonna go ahead and order the samples.  I have heard of ladies with fine hair thickening up as a result of using henna.


----------



## Prudent1 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'd like to join...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Starting Length: APL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: BSL
Regimen: CW 2x week/ DC at least 1x week+heat or steam+ cap/shampoo as needed/protein every 4 to 6 weeks/Porosity control at least 2x month/ PS/ seal with butters (colder months) or oil blends/Isioma85's sulfur mix
Method of Sulfur Application:massaging Isioma85's 10% sulfur mix into scalp only minimum of 2x week http://www.longhaircareforum.com/natural-living/103887-my-sulfur-pomade.html
Other growth aids: Liquid multivitamins, green foods, exercise, proper sleep, lots of H2O


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Dec 22, 2010)

@Missjae09  please tell me the how to on those beautiful curls.  I am having no luck with rollersetting, rods, bantu knots or flexi rods, help a sista out.... thank you much!!!!


----------



## NYDee (Dec 22, 2010)

Thinking of braiding of my hair in single box braids. Do you ladies think it will make it more difficult to apply the sulfur?


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 22, 2010)

NYDee said:


> Thinking of braiding of my hair in single box braids. Do you ladies think it will make it more difficult to apply the sulfur?


If anything i would think it would make it easier.


----------



## sajjy (Dec 22, 2010)

Is it too late? If not I'd like to join! 
I recently come across NJoy's inspirational journey in BHM and I wanna give her method a shot.
Daily regime:
Apply sulfur mix to my hair & scalp nightly while bagging
co-wash the mix out of my hair every morning
moisturize / kimmaytubes' ph leave-in, hydratherma naturals' protein leave-in
and seal with castor oil 
styling: four braids under a wig
wash / hot oil treatment / Deep condition weekly


----------



## sajjy (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh, I bought MSM in the powder form instead of the sublime sulfur brand... do you think it makes a difference? Or does all sulfur produce the same results?


----------



## winona (Dec 23, 2010)

Ladies are you reusing your sulfur mix containers.  If so how are you getting off the sulfur from the side of the containers?  I would try acetone or carbon disulphide but it would dissolve my container too.


----------



## Missjae09 (Dec 23, 2010)

I have read that MSM works better when taken internally and sublimed sulphur is for topical use....





sajjy said:


> Oh, I bought MSM in the powder form instead of the sublime sulfur brand... do you think it makes a difference? Or does all sulfur produce the same results?





Sent from my SPH-P100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## lolascurls (Dec 23, 2010)

Ok, I had to just give in! I have been reading the 2010 thread....I've got to continue it after a quick shower tonight... *
Starting Length:* MBL
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* *Tail bone length*
*Regimen:* 
Kinky twists/ crochet braids until April 2011, then buns, updos and braidout/ twistout puffs till Autumn. 
Back in braids for Autumn/ Winter. 
Moisturize and seal daily, deep condition every 2 weeks.
Co-wash weekly!
*Method of Sulfur Application:* Bee Mine Growth Serum. May buy some sulphur to mix in with my giant tub of grapeseed oil in the New year! 3 times a week application
*Other Growth Aids: *MSM, Biotin, Spirulina, Chlorella, Multivits and minerals, Vit B Complex drops (1ml is all I need and it tastes great )​


----------



## MissGomes (Dec 23, 2010)

[\QUOTE]
ETA: I applied it 3x this week and my scalp is crawling .. so I either have lice or its growing!!! [/QUOTE]

Do you shampoo/cowash in between  applications?


----------



## Meritamen (Dec 24, 2010)

I want to join. I want to try out sulfur for my dry scalp. I asked my mom about the use of sulfur for dry skin and she suggested Sulfur 8. I didn't like the ingredients so I'm gonna make my own. If I get some hair growth from it that would be nice but I really want to get this itchy scalp under control.

*Starting Length:* NL
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* APL. Here's hoping. 
*Regimen:* This may become altered when I start using the sulfur mix.
~ Shampoo and condition every 7 to 14 days. (on weekends)
~ Co-wash 1 to 2x in-between washes. (mid-week)
~ Let hair air dry in braids in order to stretch hair to avoid SSKs.
~ Moisturize hair when needed, usually 1 to 2x daily.
~ Seal hair with unrefined coconut oil or evoo daily.
~ Sleep in braids with a satin scarf/bonnet or on a satin pillowcase.
~ No gel. No direct heat. Do not use rubber bands, cotton, or metal on hair.
~ Trim hair when need. Either dusting or search and destroy.
*Method of Sulfur Application:* 1/2 tsp of sublimed sulfur in 4 oz of oil (unrefined coconut oil or evoo) applied to scalp nightly.
*Other Growth Aids:* GNC Women's Ultra Mega multivitamin (for general health), GNC Hair, Skin & Nails and MSM.


----------



## diadall (Dec 24, 2010)

I posted this in the sulfur 2010 thread but I am repeating here.

Does anyone have an example of how long it took to start seeing results from sulfur use beyond your regular growth pattern?


----------



## esi.adokowa (Dec 25, 2010)

NYDee said:


> Thinking of braiding of my hair in single box braids. Do you ladies think it will make it more difficult to apply the sulfur?



my hair's braided, and I find it really easy to apply my sulfur.
Are you using an applicator bottle?


----------



## RockCreak (Dec 25, 2010)

MissGomes said:


> [\QUOTE]
> ETA: I applied it 3x this week and my scalp is crawling .. so I either have lice or its growing!!!


 
Do you shampoo/cowash in between applications?[/QUOTE]


I was just about to post the same thing. I was about to say somthing's crawling around up there. 

Crossing my fingers.


----------



## chocolat79 (Dec 25, 2010)

Count me in!

Starting Length: Neck length
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: BSL
Regimen: Two-strand twists, COW 1x/week, Steam 1x/week, BT- 2-3x/week, MN-nightly with scalp massage
Method of Sulfur Application: BT
Other Growth Aids: MN, HairFinity vitamins

The last length check I did was in October, so I may be SL now...I hope, I hope, I hope...so I may modify this. I'll post a pic soon


----------



## ActionActress (Dec 26, 2010)

winona said:


> Ladies are you reusing your sulfur mix containers.  If so how are you getting off the sulfur from the side of the containers?  I would try acetone or carbon disulphide but it would dissolve my container too.




*I am using an old JBCO glass jar for mine.  But I keep replenishing my jar with more oil, essentials and sulfur.  Never running out.

AA*


----------



## gorjis1 (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm ready for this challenge!

Starting Length: NL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: near APL
Regimen: Wash/DC 1x week; M/S 2x daily; protective styles until April/May 2011
Method of Sulfur Application: 1 tsp sublime sulphur in 8 oz. grapeseed oil or JBCO 3x week
Other Growth Aids: multivitamin


----------



## sj10460 (Dec 26, 2010)

Count me in as well!! 4 years on LHCF and this is my first challenge

*Starting Length: uneven shoulder length (bald spot in the back)*

*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: Full shoulder length and/or Armpit*

*Regimen: Wash 2xs wk,(Mon. & Thurs.)  DC 1x wk(Thurs). Protein treatment 3rd Thurs as needed. Silk scraf everynight, Baggy on wash nights (sleep with baggy). Protective style daily (wigs hair braided underneath)*

*Method of Sulfur Application: MTG 2X's wkly on wash nights, mixed with jojoba and tea tree oil.*

*Other Growth Aids: Will be taking Fish Oil, Skin, Nails & Hair vits, Super B Complex and maybe Biotin.*

*Also, I will not be using ANY HEAT. I let my hair air dry then braid.*

*That's it. Keep it Simple.*​


----------



## winona (Dec 26, 2010)

ActionActress said:


> *I am using an old JBCO glass jar for mine.  But I keep replenishing my jar with more oil, essentials and sulfur.  Never running out.
> 
> AA*



Thanks.  I think I am going to keep replacing the plastic bottle since it was only $0.59 and I believe that my mix will last me at least a month.  Maybe when I finish up my next bottle of JBCO I can reuse it too.


----------



## Nevacontent (Dec 26, 2010)

I am a newbie (lurked for over 7 yrs and finally joined)

Starting Length: Neck Length
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: BSL
Regimen: Wash and condition hair every 3 - 4 days
Method of Sulfur Application: Apply growth mixture at least every other day or night (depending how oily my hair is (which includes MSM capsules) and consume 5 grams of MSM daily
Other Growth Aids: Chlorella, Spiriluna, Vit C, Biotin, Omega 3-6-9, Calcium, Magnesium, Multi


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Dec 26, 2010)

Count me IN! 2011 is going to be my year for tremendous growth...

Starting Length: NL in the back and SL in the front (angled bob) 
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: APL/BSL
Regimen: Wash and condition hair 2-3x/week
Method of Sulfur Application: Apply growth mixture at least every other day
Other Growth Aids: Biotin (5mg), Omega 3 Fish Oil, Calcium, Magnesium

Trying to figure out how to handle the sulfur application..do you all wash it out or leave it in? I have read some of last year and this thread & have seen where people do both...so confused. I have ordered my Bee Mine and sublimed sulfur for a more intensive treatment/prepoo for once a week. So any advice on the best way to apply for optimal results? I am transitioning and am trying not to co-wash/poo more than 2-3x/week bc I want to minimize manipulation of the battling textures erplexed


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 26, 2010)

diadall said:


> I posted this in the sulfur 2010 thread but I am repeating here.
> 
> Does anyone have an example of how long it took to start seeing results from sulfur use beyond your regular growth pattern?



I started using sulfur and MT mix at the end of September - first of Oct.  In a previous post, I had, what I described as a 3-lane highway at the middle part (center part) of my head.  Tonight while doing my hair, it has closed to more regular 2-lane highway and is still growing.  Will try to take some pictures this week during the snow storm to document my progress.

BTW, prior to that I had a HUGE hole in my hair line that was extra slowly recovering over TWO years. 

Hope that sort of answers your question.


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 27, 2010)

*Count me in this one! I have a huge bottle of MTG waiting to be used up. I had great growth when I used it consistently. 

Starting Length: APL/thisclose to BSL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: MBL+
Regimen: Wash/clarify once a month w/shampoo
DC once a week
Cowash 1-2x/week
Method of Sulfur Application: MTG 2-3x/week
Other Growth Aids: Chlorella/green smoothies, Maxi-Hair vitamins
*


----------



## lolascurls (Dec 27, 2010)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Count me IN! 2011 is going to be my year for tremendous growth...
> 
> Starting Length: NL in the back and SL in the front (angled bob)
> Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: APL/BSL
> ...


*
I got Bee Mine Serum and have some sublimed sulfur on its way too! I can't wait! I was going to use the no sulphur serum for a month too but I think I'll just jump into the sublimed sulphur. I don't want to lose any possible growth I could get!!* 



gorjis1 said:


> I'm ready for this challenge!
> 
> Starting Length: NL
> Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: near APL
> ...



*That's exactly the mix I wanted to make once my sublimed sulphur arrives! *


----------



## Lovelylife (Dec 27, 2010)

I've decided to test out natural sulfur eat one to two eggs per day. Eggs also have alot of amino acids. I won't be using sulfur topically unless February reveals that my hair growth has been pathetic.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Dec 27, 2010)

finally added my starting pic to my oriiginal post on page1. I already started using my sulfur mixture so I'm ready to grow in 2011!


----------



## Meritamen (Dec 27, 2010)

I decided to not apply sulfur topically because I'm still nervous about that. I did buy MSM 1000 mg pills and will start off with taking one a day in the morning and see how that goes first. Can I still be in the challenge if I'm only taking it internally?


----------



## CandyCurls (Dec 27, 2010)

*...........................................*

...........................................


----------



## Rossy2010 (Dec 28, 2010)

I applied my mix for the first time today


----------



## iri9109 (Dec 28, 2010)

i ordered my sulfur today...i think im gonna mix it with grapeseed & castor the 1st time because i already have those, then in a couple weeks i'll order the jbco and ayurvedic oils from ayurnatural beauty.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Dec 28, 2010)

Ravengirl said:


> I decided to not apply sulfur topically because I'm still nervous about that. I did buy MSM 1000 mg pills and will start off with taking one a day in the morning and see how that goes first. Can I still be in the challenge if I'm only taking it internally?


 
of course you can!


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Dec 29, 2010)

iri9109 said:


> i ordered my sulfur today...i think im gonna mix it with grapeseed & castor the 1st time because i already have those, then in a couple weeks i'll order the jbco and ayurvedic oils from ayurnatural beauty.


 

I purchased Brahmi, Bhringraj and Amla oils from ayurnatural beauty and I made my sulfur mix with them. My DH has been massaging it in my scalp. I will let you know how it goes for me. 

What oils are you going to purchase from them?


----------



## Afrobuttafly (Dec 30, 2010)

Afro}|{ signing up!

*Starting Length: CBL stretched 
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: BSL stretched 
Regimen: Co-wash 2 x's wk DC 1 x wk Nightly scalp massages PS
Method of Sulfur Application: 1 tsp sublimed sulfur in EVOO 3 x's wk
Other Growth Aids: None yet. *


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Dec 30, 2010)

My scalp doesn't tingle and I'm not getting the "ichies" when I use Claudie's Sulfur Elixir.  Does everyone feel this?  Someone else asked the question and I didn't see an answer. How long before people typically see results.  Yes, I know everyone is different.


----------



## afrodominicana (Dec 30, 2010)

I cut all of my hair off so that I could start over. I have been using the  sulfur since then and I think im going to like this challenge.This is my starting pic:


----------



## iri9109 (Dec 30, 2010)

4everbeautifull1 said:


> I purchased Brahmi, Bhringraj and Amla oils from ayurnatural beauty and I made my sulfur mix with them. My DH has been massaging it in my scalp. I will let you know how it goes for me.
> 
> What oils are you going to purchase from them?



ok thanks! i'm getting the same ones you got, as well as JBCO


----------



## THicknLong (Dec 30, 2010)

I would love to join!!! 
Starting Length: Is Shoulder Length. w/layers 
Projected/Goal Length..APL.. by June.. LTG : BSL by Dec2011 . 
Regimen: Wash hair every two weeks, deep condition and seal hair with Profectiv Mega Growth Anti-breakage Strengthener Creme and olive oil. Also use protein every 4 weeks.. 
Will be wigging it til Feb 
Method of Sulfur: mix EVO, and profectiv growth oil and Sulfur Powder Sublimed and apply to scalp every other night before bed. 
Other Growth Aids: currently taking msm, viviscal and nioxin..


----------



## barbie87 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Starting Length*:5 1/2 inches
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* I want to grow 7 more inches
*Regimen:* Bee mine everyday, MTG twice a wk, DC 2 a week, co-washes only. this are my basics for now
*Method of Sulfur Application:* serums
*Other Growth Aids:*vitamins, JBCO


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 30, 2010)

afrodominicana said:


> I cut all of my hair off so that I could start over. I have been using the sulfur since then and I think im going to like this challenge.This is my starting pic:


 
This should be interesting to see, since i'm in this challenge i'll be watching your progress with sulphur usage very closely.

On another note, i need to be paying attention to my hair more because these past 2wks i've neglected all sulphur application, not sure y but i promise to get back in the game and make it count.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Dec 30, 2010)

iri9109 said:


> ok thanks! i'm getting the same ones you got, as well as JBCO


 

I have been thinking about that JBCO for a while now. I have heard good things about it too. I was thinking that it might make my sulfur mix a little thicker and that would be a good thing. I wonder if it would speed up the growth more if I added it. Hmm...:scratchch


----------



## afrodominicana (Dec 30, 2010)

I hope my hair doesn't disappoint.


----------



## HauteHippie (Dec 30, 2010)

Just checking in. I haven't used sulfur since the 22nd (traveling), but I will start back up on the 3rd. I only have MSM with me and I was concerned b/c my usual sublimed sulfur mix is probably still on my scalp (in a full weave) I didn't want to mix the two.


----------



## africanqueen456 (Dec 30, 2010)

^^^^^Do it.I once got about 2 inches in 6 weeks(give or take didnt use a ruler just my pinky) while in a sew in.But the summer heat could have also help ...


----------



## africanqueen456 (Dec 30, 2010)

I have been applying cause I am in the 2010 challenge.Hopefully in 2011 I will track my growth. I have been applying for some time..I believe since November and I got some extra growth problem is I dont know how much...I just measured my bangs


----------



## HauteHippie (Dec 30, 2010)

africanqueen456 said:


> ^^^^^Do it.I once got about 2 inches in 6 weeks(give or take didnt use a ruler just my pinky) while in a sew in.But the summer heat could have also help ...



Do it and let the two mix? So far, I've only been using a Sublimed sulfur mix. 

That's great that you got 2 inches in such a short amount of time!


----------



## valenciab (Dec 30, 2010)

Count me in!

Starting Length: shoulder length
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: retain 5 inches
Regimen: DC weekly, steam weekly, cowash 1X week, wear protective styles, moisturize daily
Method of Sulfur Application:1 tsp sublime sulfur with oil mix
Other Growth Aids: Andrew Lessman Hair Skin and Nail, Omega 3 capsules


----------



## sleepflower (Dec 30, 2010)

I have basically had no growth most of this year because I totally gave up on my hair. But I am graduated and hopefully now won't have all the stress and distractions of school so I can care for it again.

I only just ordered Bee Mine serum, so I will be starting late.

*Starting Length:* chin-CBL
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* on my way to APL, I guess
*Regimen:* I am still figuring this out!
*Method of Sulfur Application:* Bee Mine serum, I'll try to do it nightly
*Other Growth Aids:* multivitamin, biotin, MSM, exercise, healthy eating, lots of water


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Dec 30, 2010)

I went back to my sew in...cause trying to do my hair proved to be too much right now, funny cause I have always loved doing my hair....all wrong in the past but this healthy hair thing got me perplexed like a mug...teehee...

Rethinking a reggie to include my sulfur and weave.....lol


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 31, 2010)

afrodominicana said:


> I hope my hair doesn't disappoint.


 
I don't think it/you will just holla in here when u need the help i'm sure we ladies would be more than happy to. HHG to u!


----------



## curlycoquette (Dec 31, 2010)

I am excited ladies.  I haven't started yet like some of you, but will this weekend.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 31, 2010)

Got back in the game this morning, moisrurised with my homemade moisturiser and followed up with my Mtek mix. The tingles and itches felt great 2hrs after application.


----------



## tdc1978 (Dec 31, 2010)

Starting Length: SL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: MBL
Regimen: Still working on it
Method of Sulfur Application: Mixing my sulfur with megatek and oils
Other Growth Aids: megatek and MSM and possibly Hairfinity


----------



## RockCreak (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Years ladies....let's get this started.


----------



## winona (Jan 1, 2011)

Starting Length: Somewhere between shoulder length and armpit length (I am not very good at determining since I don't straighten my hair)

Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: full BSL

Regimen: PS weekly, wash and moisturize when needed, DC weekly

Method of Sulfur Application:  Using a tipped applicator bottle to scalp especially temples at least 3 times a week. SULFUR MIX: AVG, BCOJ, Jojoba Oil, Emulsifying Wax, 1tsp Sulfur, preservative and  peppermint essential oil

Other Growth Aids: Vitamin Shoppe multivitamin


----------



## Lute (Jan 1, 2011)

Does anyone know how to remove the sulfur smell that lingers in the extension braids...Washing my hair doesnt seem to do the trick.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 1, 2011)

Lute said:


> Does anyone know how to remove the sulfur smell that lingers in the extension braids...Washing my hair doesnt seem to do the trick.



I'm in a full sew-in, but hopefully this will help:

I had to go back after a co-wash and wash my hair with shampoo and really make sure I got the shampoo on my scalp. I rinsed A LOT more than I normally would before conditioning again and let the water run through my braids. It took a while to dry, but the smell was gone. I'm using Sublimed sulfur, which doesn't really have a smell, but a *ahem* scent can accumulate over time.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 1, 2011)

Applied my sulfur mix last night.


----------



## janda (Jan 1, 2011)

I have been using the Bee Mine for a few weeks. But, no tingles or itchies. Should I have them? What's the difference, if any, between the Bee Mine and the sublimed sulfur mixtures?


----------



## beauti (Jan 1, 2011)

*hi ladies!! checkin in....
thursday clarified my hair  w/vo5 tea therapy clarifying poo in vanilla mint tea 
conditioned w/garnier fructis triple nutrition fortifying cream conditioner 
moisturized w/ HELTR leave-in, sealed w/castor oil

friday evening massaged scalp w/ amla oil, moisturized hair w/HELTR
today i used my sulur mix, used hot six oil through my ng(wild jungle in there ), moisturized length of hair w/HELTR sealed w/castor

my starting length:




*


----------



## Phaer (Jan 1, 2011)

I am installing braids tomorrow. I am taking MSN and will be using my megatek, jbco and aloe mixture every other day.


----------



## Lovelylife (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm eating those eggs!
I'll see if it's working in February.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Checking in! I will be applying my oil tonight followed by a scalp massage.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 1, 2011)

I skipped out on using sulfur last month because I'm deeper in a stretch than I'd ever been. I think I'm going to get back on my game whether I relax next week or not. Next week I'll be 6 months post and have been trying to keep manipulation down. Likewise, I don't think I've seen as much growth last month as usual so, to stay on track to reaching my goal, I'm back in the saddle. Yeeee-haaa!


----------



## GlamaDiva (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey ladies. I will be starting the official challenge today...woot woot! I have been using MTG for a while but took a unplanned week off last week. So just wanted to check in. Good luck ladies!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 2, 2011)

I am going to alternate my BT with a homemade sulfur mix.  I wonder if I could steam after I apply my sulfur mix with no adverse affects...hmmm....trying it....


----------



## NJoy (Jan 2, 2011)

akimat001 said:


> I am going to alternate my BT with a homemade sulfur mix. I wonder if I could steam after I apply my sulfur mix with no adverse affects...hmmm....trying it....


 
Yes.  I've done that.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Jan 2, 2011)

How is everyone doing? I'm trying to think of the best way for me to use this sulfur mix. Should I get a weave and just put the sulfur in between the braids or what. My hair is relaxed so I just don't want the oil to weigh it down.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 2, 2011)

SimpleKomplexity said:


> How is everyone doing? I'm trying to think of the best way for me to use this sulfur mix. Should I get a weave and just put the sulfur in between the braids or what. My hair is relaxed so I just don't want the oil to weigh it down.


 
I went back to weaving, it grew my hair from my BC to below SL...but I think that it also thinned my hair a bit, I was a back to back weaver, not time in between installs .  I do think that I am fine haired anyways so be cautious when weaving.  I think that I will wait 2 weeks between installs this time to take care of my own hair.  I do like that with a curly weave I can apply it and not have a greasy looking weave.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 2, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Yes. I've done that.


 Njoy if you say it, I am definitly doing it!!!  .  Your hair growth is amazing!!!!!!


----------



## lolascurls (Jan 2, 2011)

I might steam after sulphur tomorrow. I started using my Bee Mine Growth Serum with sulphur last week. 
3xs a week!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 2, 2011)

Everytime I go to use my mix I have to shake it cause the oil has separated, is anyone else having to do this?


----------



## NJoy (Jan 2, 2011)

SouthernStunner said:


> Everytime I go to use my mix I have to shake it cause the oil has separated, is anyone else having to do this?


 
Yes.  Every time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2011)

SouthernStunner said:


> *Everytime I go to use my mix I have to shake it cause the oil has separated, is anyone else having to do this?*



On both my Pre-Mixes, Claudie Scalp Exlir and BeeMine Serum, it tells you to shake them. _'Shake Well Before Using'_ 

It does tend to settle at the bottom of both.

By the way S.S. Your Hair Looks Amazing!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 2, 2011)

My Bee Mine just came!!! I am so excited! I am going to use it tomorrow!!! Also thinking about getting MegaTek and using it twice a week...any thoughts ladies?! Trying to decide if I should just do Bee Mine daily and sublimed sulfur mix 2x/week, or alternate between MegaTek & Sulfur Mix (1x/week for each)...has anybody ever done this? I am really trying to maximize growth! I KNOW I can get from NL to BSL with a solid growth aid in my reggie


----------



## mstar (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd like to join...is it too late?

*Starting Length:* I think I'm APL in the back...haven't done a length check since October

*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* I will be BSL by December

*Regimen:* 
Co-wash or shampoo every 3 days
DC with steam
Apply leave-in and sulfur to the scalp after my wash
Moisture spray each night
I also BKT every 6-8 weeks, and henna every 2 months.

*Method of Sulfur Application:* I will use up the rest of my Boundless Tresses, then I'll get some sublimated sulfur and add to oil.

*Other Growth Aids:* Sew-in for low manipulation and growth

I seriously neglected my hair in 2010. But I started using BT again by chance in November, and my hair grew almost an inch in the next month. I should make BSL for sure at this rate.


----------



## SmileyNY (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for starting this challenge!! 

Count me in! My hair is currently just past APL when straight. I'll post pics that better show my length later


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 2, 2011)

Just wanted to check in.  I am thrilled with my progress since starting my sulfur mix. I almost gave up on it bc I initially was adding too much sulfur to my mix and started experiencing excessive shedding (my hair never overly sheds).

I revised my mix to include 1 teaspoon of sulfur with 4 oz of various oils. I haven't measured my hair in about a month, but from my photos it looks like I may have gotten about 1/2" in the last 2 weeks.

I don't want to break any challege rules by posting update pics too early (correct me if I'm wrong and I'll edit this post with pics), but I just wanted to share 

Happy growing everyone!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 2, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> On both my Pre-Mixes, Claudie Scalp Exlir and BeeMine Serum, it tells you to shake them. _'Shake Well Before Using'_
> 
> It does tend to settle at the bottom of both.
> 
> By the way S.S. Your Hair Looks Amazing!


 




Thank you so much for my FIRST ever hair compliment! Girl you got me cheesen real hard over hear.


----------



## beauti (Jan 3, 2011)

*late update: used sulphur mix on scalp, sprayed ng w/my moisturizer consisting of:
*rusk sensories smoother
*pure veg glycerin
*infusium 23
sealed length of hair w/castor oil, baggied ends*


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jan 3, 2011)

Im still appyling my mix..


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 3, 2011)

Checking In. I washed and did LP Deep Moisture Method yesterday, dried some 45% and applied my MT sulphur mix to my scalp. I'm in a weave and previous found it difficult to wash and condition in a weave but these days i seem to be more comfortable with what i'm doing.

I also left some of the conditioner on my weave and let it dry 100% before flat ironing for work this morn, flat ironing was a breeze and i did get that smooth salon look, too bad i aint got pitchas to share but hopefully that will change soon.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 3, 2011)

Out of curiosity has anyone experienced shedding while using sulfur?


----------



## KurleeK5 (Jan 3, 2011)

13StepsAhead said:


> Out of curiosity has anyone experienced shedding while using sulfur?


 


I think it made my hair shed more, but to combat this, I began taked 2000mg of Garlic each day. HTH


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 3, 2011)

KurleeK5 said:


> I think it made my hair shed more, but to combat this, I began taked 2000mg of Garlic each day. HTH


 
Thanks!!! I have some extra garlic in my stash. I'll start taking that as a precaution.


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 3, 2011)

13StepsAhead said:


> Out of curiosity has anyone experienced shedding while using sulfur?



Don't know if you saw my last post, but I started experiencing excessive shedding when I was inadvertently using too much sulfur in my oil mix.  When I began using thr correct dose (about 1 teaspoon for 4 oz of oil), the shedding promptly ended.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2011)

SouthernStunner said:


> *Thank you so much for my FIRST ever hair compliment! *Girl you got me cheesen real hard over hear.



Chile it's totally Droolworthy!  


Thanks for Sharing:blowkiss:


----------



## sj10460 (Jan 3, 2011)

Just Checking in. I last nite I did a complete wash and DC. I applied my MTG today


----------



## rwatson2001 (Jan 3, 2011)

Checking in with a photo update. I've been applying my sulfur mix every morning and co-washing at night. I have been in cornrows for two weeks as of today. Sorry, I don't have a pic when I first got it done. 

End of week one cornrows 












End of week two cornrows (taken tonight)











I would love to think I've had an inch in 2 weeks but the more likely reasoning is loosening of my cornrows due to frequent co-washing. My guess would be about 1/4 to a 1/2 an inch of actual growth. I just started Hairfinity vitamins tonight as a supplement so hopefully that will help increase my growth a well. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 3, 2011)

For those mixing the MT and sulfur, how much MT are you using?  Are you washing it out daily?  Are you shedding?  I just started last night.  I was using MT for the month of December.  I am kind of afraid to mix the two.


----------



## GlamaDiva (Jan 3, 2011)

Just checking in. Applied my MTG and also taking my supplements, Biotin, MSM and multivitamin


----------



## Missjae09 (Jan 4, 2011)

I thought you had to add 8 oz. of oil per teaspoon or it would be to strong... is this not true? 





bride91501 said:


> Just wanted to check in. I am thrilled with my progress since starting my sulfur mix. I almost gave up on it bc I initially was adding too much sulfur to my mix and started experiencing excessive shedding (my hair never overly sheds).
> 
> I revised my mix to include 1 teaspoon of sulfur with 4 oz of various oils. I haven't measured my hair in about a month, but from my photos it looks like I may have gotten about 1/2" in the last 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss_C (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm in! Got two 4oz bottles of sublimed sulfur over Christmas (they were like $1.50 on amazon) and I have about 3/4s of a bottle of 1500 mg MSM and some MSM powder so I need to go ahead and start getting rid of it. And plusI know I'm not the only one who  wants to be waist length in a year like NJoy!  

Starting Length: Working my way past collarbone
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: Waist length baby! Why not?
Regimen: KISS, I took a break from weaves for a while but I'm back on them for awhile. Wigs are great too, I'll probably alternate between the two as I see fit. I'll keep DCing and cowashing and baggying too. 
Method of Sulfur Application:1 tbsp of sublimed in 6-8 oz of my trusty olive/jojoba/castor mix. I might add in some coconut oil for a good smell.  
Other Growth Aids:Vitamins, water, working out, LOA and prayer


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 4, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> For those mixing the MT and sulfur, how much MT are you using? Are you washing it out daily? Are you shedding? I just started last night. I was using MT for the month of December. I am kind of afraid to mix the two.


 
I use an 8oz applicator bottle, i usually fill it up to 6 ounces i add 2tsps of sulphur to that . I try to was every week or every 2 weeks. I've been wearing a weave since Nov 27th so washing is hard for me on a daily basis since i have a 9-5. I shed no more than my normal amount when i take my weaves down.

Oh i add oils like EVOO, Africa's best carrot oil. I'll post my mix as soon as i remember everything that i've put in it. I hope this helps some.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 4, 2011)

I have an old bottle of MSM I used for my joints,I will be using up for this month to see what effects it may have on my hair. I may re-purchase it again next month depending on the growth and how my joints feel.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 4, 2011)

First check in of the new year 

So my Bee Mine is totally out now  but thankfully my sublime sulfur should arrive soon. Amazon had it for about $1.33 so I got 2 and 2 bottles of Amla oil. I wanted the amla-brahma combo but they sent me just the amla instead. Oh well. I'll roll with it and see what happens. 

Here's my starting/comparison pic. Sorry about the sad flat iron pic, but the humidity made my hair start to revert quicker than I thought so that's the best I could do lol


----------



## esi.adokowa (Jan 4, 2011)

So happy to see this challenge underway! 
I think I'm finally up-to-date with the challenge list, please let me know if I've left you off.



mstar said:


> I'd like to join...is it too late?


 
it's never too late!


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 4, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> I thought you had to add 8 oz. of oil per teaspoon or it would be to strong... is this not true?


 
I don't remember if it was in the 2010 sulfur challenge thread or this one, but someone posted a link to a young lady on fokti who experienced great growth using a sulfur/oil mix.  I got the 4 oz oil/1 teaspoon sulfur recipe from her fokti page.

She does a great job of tracking her growth, and even used a measuring tape in her photos  Here's the link to her sulfur recipe:  Sulfur Mix 

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Honi (Jan 4, 2011)

I just added Chobani greek yogurt to this challenge.  One of my favs has 16 g of protein in it which is a building block and well....I just love em'.


----------



## beauti (Jan 4, 2011)

Honi said:


> I just added Chobani greek yogurt to this challenge. One of my favs has 16 g of protein in it which is a building block and well....I just love em'.


 *hello! curious to know if you added this yogurt to your mix or its just something you're taking?*


----------



## iri9109 (Jan 4, 2011)

i got my sulfur today! i think im gonna wait a couple weeks before i start though.


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey Iri! Do you mind if I ask why the wait?


----------



## Honi (Jan 4, 2011)

beauti said:


> *hello! curious to know if you added this yogurt to your mix or its just something you're taking?*



Chile I'm eating it!   Guud stuff like this doesn't belong in a mix.


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Got my sulfur today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *woot* *woot*

I got a 16 ounce applicator bottle. SO now Im thinking according to bride91501 's post about the woman on fotki it is safe to add 1 teaspoon per 4 ounces because that gives you a 5% concentration.

But I thought Njoys recipe of 1 teaspoon per 8 ounces was 5%? Someone help me out please lol.

Thanks!


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 4, 2011)

DaughterOfZion1 said:


> Got my sulfur today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *woot* *woot*
> 
> I got a 16 ounce applicator bottle. SO now Im thinking according to bride91501 's post about the woman on fotki it is safe to add 1 teaspoon per 4 ounces because that gives you a 5% concentration.
> 
> ...


10% of 4oz= 11.34 grams

If 5 grams = a little more than 1 tsp, 11 grams would be about 2 tsp. 

So every 4 ounces of oil, for 10% concentration, add two tsp of sulfur to the oil. 

So that would be cut in half for 5%..
??


----------



## Lovelylife (Jan 4, 2011)

i've been eating my garlic, i'm getting eggs next week.


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Jan 4, 2011)

CocoT said:


> 10% of 4oz= 11.34 grams
> 
> If 5 grams = a little more than 1 tsp, 11 grams would be about 2 tsp.
> 
> ...



Thanks that was really helpful!


----------



## otegwu (Jan 4, 2011)

Im joining...I hope im not too late

my starting pics: 











Ive ordered my sublime powder today, over in the UK its seems to be more expensive :s or I ordered from the wrong place! its on the way now and im excited.
.
I also will be taking msm suppliemnts, as well as a standard multivitamin. drinking lots of water, and will do a length check in 3 months with my next relaxer 

happy hair growing ladies


----------



## otegwu (Jan 4, 2011)

sorry I didnt fully complete the template

Starting Length: just past collar bone
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: BSL
Regimen: shampoo, light protien and deep conditon weekly, steam every 2 weeks moisturise and seal nightly. protective style is braids under wigs.
Method of Sulfur Application: one table spoon in 8oz grapeseed oil every 2 days
Other Growth Aids: msm, abc multivitamin, water


----------



## iri9109 (Jan 4, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> Hey Iri! Do you mind if I ask why the wait?



my hair is out and i dont wanna braid it up until atleast next week...i feel like it would be best to use the sulfur while my hair is in cornrows so that the hair is already parted and i can get to my scalp easier...i think if i used the mix with my hair out, more would get on my hair than my scalp...


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm pretty loyal to the sulfur products,so I'll join this. I'm using bee mine now,but I'm going back to bt when this is done


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 4, 2011)

Applied my sulfur mix today!!! I'm definitely trying to make APL by July so I will apply my mix daily.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 5, 2011)

So, are there going to be designated reveal days to show our progress through out the year? I think the 2010 challenge had them.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 5, 2011)

My sulfur also arrived today and my amla oil the day before. I'll be going to Sally's to purchase a new applicator bottle to mix my serum in. I can't wait!!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jan 5, 2011)

Used my sulfur last night and a little around the edges this morning.

Um, On another note, I called myself trying to be cute and oil my scalp last night with my sulfur mixture.  I figured that by doing my whole head at night, I wouldn't have to worry about the drippies and I could get away with just oiling the edges in the morning. 

Well, alas, I fell prey to the drippies today!!!!!! It felt like elementry school all over again. I discovered that some oil had traveled to the back of my head and dripped on my collar.  What a mess. In my defense I must say that I lightly applied the mixture this morning, so I have no clue how I still had the drips.


----------



## janda (Jan 5, 2011)

Still using my Bee Mine Mango almost every night. Still smelling like a Christmas tree.


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Jan 5, 2011)

Just applied my Sulfur mix to my scalp and sprayed moisturizer on my braids. I'll be oiling every night & massaging. I'll be doing this until Dec 25, 2011 
*keeps fingers crossed*


----------



## CB1731 (Jan 5, 2011)

I've been taking MSM daily but using my sulfur mix sparingly. I told DH that my hair is going to stink once or twice a week. lol I applied it last night and asked him to smell my hair and he said it smells funny but not too bad. Good enough for me.


----------



## transitioning? (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey OP can I join?


*Starting Length:*NL/SL
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* BSB
*Regimen*:shampoo and deep conditioner once a week, moisturize with kimmaytube mix every other day or so-KISS
*Method of Sulfur Application*:I've been taking MSM sporadically but will take 1-2 GNC pills a day. Last time I did that I boosted my growth rate big time. Also using bee mine serum every other day.
*Other Growth Aids*:exercise, water and I will try to sleep. 

I'm trying to decide if I will get kinky twist again. Last time I had them in for 6 weeks used my MSM and retained an inch of growth which is great for me because I'm a slow grower. 


I will edit this with offical pictures once my bee mine comes in.
I just ordered my Bee Mine but I've been taking my pill everyday for the past week.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Jan 6, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> Hey OP can I join?



yes you can!
i'll add you to the list. 



4everbeautifull1 said:


> So, are there going to be designated reveal days to show our progress through out the year? I think the 2010 challenge had them.



i don't think we'll have any designated days.
whenever you feel you've had progress and you'd like to share, go ahead and do so.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm finishing off the last of my Sulu, then my MTG...I think after that I'm making my own sulfur mix.


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jan 7, 2011)

Starting pic November 2010


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jan 7, 2011)

applied daily this week


----------



## babylone09 (Jan 7, 2011)

I want in...

Starting Length: SL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: BSL
Regimen: When in braids moisturize or oil my scalp every 2-3 days, wash every 2-3 weeks. When not in braids wash dc and steam once a week and moisturize or oil scalp every 2-3 days and put in a bun. Wear dureag, scarf, and bonnet EVERY night
Method of Sulfur Application:idk yet but more than likely msm mixed with oil applied 1-2 a week
Other Growth Aids:MT & Hairfinity vitamins


----------



## sleepflower (Jan 7, 2011)

I finally got my Bee Mine. I forgot if it was yesterday or the day before, but I know I used it the day I got it, but not since. I will begin to use it every day starting tomorrow.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 7, 2011)

I've been using MSM powder but I'm gonna make another mix using my sublimed powder and emu oil. Hopefully my hair won't be as dry or greasy as it has been with the MSM powder and my other oils. I slacked off on applying my mixture earlier in the week but I applied it on Wednesday and Thursday. I'm trying to do it everyday but that's been kind of hard to keep up with since the moisture level in my hair has been depleting since my big chop and half the time I don't even want to touch my hair cus it's so dry and just gross. Ugh this is frustrating. 

I'm gonna apply my MSM mixture tonight and co wash then deep condition again tomorrow.


----------



## NaturalBoss (Jan 8, 2011)

If it's not too late, I would like to join.

*Starting Length:* BSL (not full)
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* WL
*Regimen:* Co-Wash Daily, buns
*Method of Sulfur Application:* Sublimed sulfur mixed w/ EVOO or JBCO, or some Bee Mine Serum that I need to use
*Other Growth Aids:* None


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 8, 2011)

I applied my sulfur mix Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday. I didn't put anything on my scalp yesterday, and I probably won't be applying today since I will be washing it.

That's it for this week!


----------



## omachine (Jan 8, 2011)

i'm no longer bra strap length....i cut off 1 inch on my own but the hair dresser wanted to give me another trim and cut off 2 inches...so my starting length is now above taa taa length...


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 8, 2011)

What is tat tat length?


----------



## polished07 (Jan 8, 2011)

Got my Beemine earlier this weak did a patch test and was good to go, So far I've used it every other day, massaged in my scalp for about 10 mins and moisturized while my hair is still in plaits I'll prob wash every 4/5 days since I'm backing hw'ing it


----------



## omachine (Jan 8, 2011)

@ sunshine...boobs


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 8, 2011)

I have been under the weather and I usually apply my mix and cowash out the next day but since I have been a little under the weather, I have been applying nightly and not washing it out for the last couple days. I will probably wash it tomorrow though. I think I already have growth. I may post my starting pick and an updated pick just to see.


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 9, 2011)

I put my mixture on two times this week.  I noticed that keeping my hair down and the oil mixture kept my 5 months of new growth straight the whole week!  Does anyone know if the sulfur changes the color of your hair?  I do notice that it is stripping my colored rinse   I will be washing tomorrow and braiding my hair down.  Will be wigging all next week.


----------



## sj10460 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hello Ladies, just checking in...I've applied my MTG 2x's last week and surprisingly have consumed sulfur daily w/o knowing it. Here's a website I found with a list of foods with high sulfur: A Canary's-Eye View  Foods Rich in Sulfur High Sulphur-Sulfur food list « livingnetwork.co.za/ Sulfur, Sulphur, MSM, Health, Facts & Information HTH.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey Ladies, checking in. I went back to the sew in for New Years and I plan on keeping it til the end of the month..unless I find the mommy wig in the BSS.  Finishing up my BT, applying it daily..... sometimes twice and baggying everyday cause I have curly hair weave and I discovered baggying helps keep the weave curls fresh!!  I got the itchies like crazy, but I digress.....my braids after two weeks are loose, I wonder if its growth or the moisture loosening them.  

Time will tell, happy hair growing!!!


----------



## barbie87 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hello day 11 of everyday sulfur  yay me!!! lol


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm going to cowash today and start applying my sulfur to my braids 2 times a day. Just tosee the effects. Anyone done this before? What were your results?


----------



## tdc1978 (Jan 9, 2011)

Applied my mix today


----------



## rwatson2001 (Jan 9, 2011)

Checking in. Applied mix everyday last week. Co-washed about 4 times and deep conditioned once. Took down beehive cornrows after 3 weeks.  I managed to braid a few straight back until I get the beehive redone next week which I hope to keep in for 3-4 weeks. I'm currently wigging it and I find that the cornrows not only help me to apply the oil to my scalp easier, but I'm also discovering that I really enjoy frequent co-washing!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## iri9109 (Jan 9, 2011)

i made my mix tonight because i was getting impatient lol...i used 4oz of grapeseed oil and 2.5 oz of sweet almond oil and 1.5 oz of jojoba and i added eucalyptus, clary sage and rosemary EOs...its so runny...next batch (which i'll probably need again in a week or 2) will be mostly castor b/c i need something thick. i tried, but i dont know if i reached all my scalp, so i cant wait to get this braided up...


----------



## afrodominicana (Jan 10, 2011)

I have been using the sulfur and evoo mix every other day. This is the result:

Photo: close up | January album | *~*Afrodominicana*~* | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.

Pic was taken January 8th.
My goal is to reach SL by Dec. 2011. I feel this is attainable. I may swich to mixing sulfur in water to apply it but I dont know how that will effect my progress.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 10, 2011)

My starting pic. I suck at pictures but this one was satisfactory for me. This is my new BC'd hair after 2 weeks doing the sulfur challenge, the DC'ing challenge, and some other challenges I may have joined but forgot about  . In this pic my hair is in fat twists and it's about 2.5-3 inches all around.

ETA: Please excuse the fuzziness. I did these yesterday but I didn't use any gel and before I did this pic I spritzed with my Oyin J&B, moisturized with my Oyin Hair Dew, QB AOHC and a little bit of mango butter to seal. I may have gone a little overboard but my hair is feeling nice.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Jan 11, 2011)

hey guys!
i've been applying my sulfur pretty regularly for the past month or so, although i did take a break over the christmas vacation.
decided to take some pictures, since i'm up late for no reason. 

i haven't really seen a crazy amount of growth, but i'm not discouraged yet haha.

the first picture (black) is from december 13th.
the second picture (teal) is from january 11th.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm all late, BUT I still want to join & participate!

Starting Length:SL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: BSL
Regimen: PS (braids or twists), wash weekly and DC weekly, oil scalp daily
Method of Sulfur Application: BT or Essential Oil mix for growth
Other Growth Aids: Juicing fruits & veggies


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 11, 2011)

Still applying my sulfur mix daily and keeping my hair braided up under my wig. I won't do a length check until May or July so that is when I'll be able to tell if I have had extra growth.


----------



## babyt87 (Jan 11, 2011)

braided and under ma wig - applying nightly and i got the itchies somethin terrible! its a good thing i sit in this secluded cubicle so no one can see me getting my hands all up in ma wig

will wash and dc tonight!


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 11, 2011)

Anyone using BT?


----------



## Phaer (Jan 12, 2011)

I applied my MGT, AV and JBCO ('growth') mixture last night, I will be applying it every other night, alternating with a moisture mix. When I apply my growth mix I make sure to rub it in my scalp, when I do the moisture mix I just try to get the hair strands.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 12, 2011)

gvin89 said:


> Anyone using BT?


I am, I found a couple of bottles in my stash and have finished the remainder of one, it leaves my hair (weave) greasy but I am wearing a curly weave so its not noticeable.  I think when these bottles are done I will be making my own and maybe adding a few essential oils like peppermint and sage.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hmmm...I may have to add this one to my very short list of challenges. I've discovered a very small section of hair that is broken off. Long story short, I want my hair to grow back darn it! I need every single strand to be intact and accounted for! 

I'm not that good with challenges, but I have two relatively new bottles of MSM that I completely forgot about (blame it on the PJ in me). I would like to use these up before they go bad. I also have a bottle of biotin that I need to use as well. I hate to waste money.erplexed

*Starting Length: *MBL
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: *WL
*Regimen: *Co-wash, Steam, DC, HYH
*Method of Sulfur Application: *MSM, Bee-Mine Mango Serum
*Other Growth Aids: *Biotin, the rest of my MT and Nioxin Vitamins​


----------



## AdoreMsK67 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Ladies,
So I've been applying the Bee Mine (Kiwi Stawberry) every other night...but It's just too strong, I smell it in my sleep. Has anyone tried the Mango scent and is it as strong?? Or I will buy everything to make my own, but can you give me suggestions for a softer scented essential oil that will still mask the sulfur smell? Like Lavender?


----------



## janda (Jan 12, 2011)

AdoreMsK67 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> So I've been applying the Bee Mine (Kiwi Stawberry) every other night...but It's just too strong, I smell it in my sleep. Has anyone tried the Mango scent and is it as strong?? Or I will buy everything to make my own, but can you give me suggestions for a softer scented essential oil that will still mask the sulfur smell? Like Lavender?


 
I have the mango and I have to make sure I don't go overboard with my application or it can be quite strong IMO. I also make sure I wash my hands thoroughly after I message it into my scalp.  My DH says I smell like a Christmas tree not like a mango.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 12, 2011)

I've just gotten used to all the smells. I used to think MTG was SO STRONG and now I can't smell it. I don't know if that's good though. lol


----------



## CrownCola (Jan 12, 2011)

Sitting on the sidelines taking plenty of notes...

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## AdoreMsK67 (Jan 12, 2011)

janda said:


> I have the mango and I have to make sure I don't go overboard with my application or it can be quite strong IMO. I also make sure I wash my hands thoroughly after I message it into my scalp.  *My DH says I smell like a Christmas tree not like a mango.*




 Too funny! My DH says I smell like cough medicine. I even put a plastic cap on under my bonnet and you can still smell it. Not sure If I want to smell like a christmas tree, but I will have to try that one out also..Thanks.

I guess I'll hunt down some essential oils to see what I can come up with.


----------



## NaturalBoss (Jan 12, 2011)

I tried adding rosemary to my sulfur mix and so now I smell like sulfur mixed with rosemary....Not a good combination.  I wish I could just get used to the smell like EllePixie.


----------



## An_gell (Jan 12, 2011)

I would like to join, I hope it's not too late.  I been doing my own secret challenge since the last week of december and I'm enjoying making my own oils and I see some potential with this method.  I am still trying to perfect my mix and still a little scared of the sulfur but I'm just taking my time and not going over board with it.

Starting Length: in between shoulder and APL (seem to be stuck there)
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: Brastrap length
Regimen: Co-Wash 3 times a week, buns, clarifying once a month and doing protein trts once a month
Method of Sulfur Application:homemade herbal infusion of sesame oil, horsetail, brahmi, and castor oil, and sublime sulfur.
Other Growth Aids: hairfinity vitamins and multivitamins


----------



## barbie87 (Jan 12, 2011)

Day 14 consistent sulfur use and 1/2 inch new growth cant wait till the end of the month to post my progress. I hope I get the full inch bc let me tell you ladies, I have been so nervous going to the gym bc i fell like everyone there can smell the sulfur on me.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok so...I think I got about 1/4 to 1/2 inch of new growth so far. I don't think I'm too good at measuring but I'm thinking that maybe it'll be easier to track my actual growth if I keep my hair twisted or braided and measure in the same spots every couple of weeks. Not in weave/extensions or anything because I don't have time for that. I've been using tape measure, since it's all I have, but I think I'm gonna need to get a ruler. 

Anyway, I'm excited! It's been two weeks since I've started using the MSM powder and I've been using it 4-5 times a week. I'm trying to use it every day but hey, I'm lazy . I got some sublimed sulfur too though so I'm trying that tonight since I'm just about finished with the MSM mix. I just mixed it with emu oil.


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Jan 13, 2011)

I think the two a day sulfur oiling is doing me good


----------



## Meritamen (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi, ladies. I'm taking one MSM 1000mg pill per day. (I'm too chicken to use the sulfur oil mix.) So far so good. I think my growth rate might be going up but I trimmed my hair a little to get rid of some of the left over relaxed ends. I still managed to get to 3 1/2" to 4" in eight months regardless of my mini trim.  SL here I come!


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 13, 2011)

I still have my hair in cornrows but I have been leaving my edges out to cowash with each shower.   I have been oiling whole head with sulfur mix every other day and jbco on the non sulfur days.  Not sure about the rest of my hair but a few weird 1/4 to 1/2 inch straight gray hairs popped out of places where I had stopped having growth for some time on my hairline.  I have also seen the beginnings of some sprouts along the hairline as well.  I don't know what is going on with those gray hairs. Could it be the sulfur or crazy old age stuff?  Anywho, the sulfur is still stripping the color rinse from my hair


----------



## diadall (Jan 13, 2011)

I have been applying my sulfur powder/Hot Six Oil for a few weeks now.  I like using Hot Six Oil.  Well, I ran out a couple of days ago and I didn't feel like spending $6 bucks on it.  It goes quickly (for me anyway) I am averaging a bottle a week or a week and a half.  

So tonight I saw that I had some left over Smart Balance Omega Veggie Oil in my pantry.  It contains soy bean oil and vitamin E.  So I am using it with my sulfur powder until its all gone, then I will go back out and get the Hot Six Oil (unless you all have another suggestion.)


----------



## diadall (Jan 13, 2011)

Also, I feel the need to post this as well.  

I have been taking Hairfinity (since November 5 or 6) using sulfur and protective styling.  My hair has only grown about half an inch in the past two months.  I know this because I colored on November 15 and I see my new growth.  Hair usually grows between 1/4 to 1/2 a month and I am a bit frustrated because I only got 1/2 in two months with all that I am doing.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jan 14, 2011)

Im still applying my mix every other day and moisturizing my hair with grapeseed oil. so far so good.


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Applied my oil tonight.


----------



## transitioning? (Jan 14, 2011)

I've been taking my MSM pills everyday and my beemine kiwi strawberry has been shipped. I'm ready to grow.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Still applying my mixture at night followed by a massage. I need to order some more oils so I don't run out before I need to make more. I really feel that my mix is giving me progress and I decided I am going to take a comparison shot on the 22nd and post here because that will be 30 days for me. Off to Ayurnatural Beauty for more oils!


----------



## CB1731 (Jan 14, 2011)

I've been taking MSM powder and applying the sulfur mix 2x a week. I want to do more but I'm afraid of it drying my hair out like I've read it can. My hair is dry enough already.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Jan 14, 2011)

CB1731 said:


> I've been taking MSM powder and applying the sulfur mix 2x a week. I want to do more but I'm afraid of it drying my hair out like I've read it can. My hair is dry enough already.



To be honest, I find that my mix dries out the skin at the nape of my neck far more than it dries out my hair. My hair actually feels pretty moisturized.


----------



## winona (Jan 14, 2011)

I have been applying my mix 5-6 days a week.  Do you think it is took much? I dont get headaches.  I cowash twice a week or I cowash once and wash once; either way the sulfur mix is getting rinsed off twice a week.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 14, 2011)

CB1731 said:


> I've been taking MSM powder and applying the sulfur mix 2x a week. I want to do more but I'm afraid of it drying my hair out like I've read it can. My hair is dry enough already.


If your hair isn't having moisture issues already, your hair should be fine. I thought that the sulfur was causing my hair to be dry but my hair was already really dry before I started using it. I think it was because of my yarn braids that my hair was so dry. After deep conditioning for a couple of weeks now my hair is back to normal and I've been moisturizing it daily and I'm not having any issues. I use the sulfur almost every day.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 14, 2011)

I use my sulfur every night and have not had issues with dryness. I do cowash daily though and steam weekly.


----------



## jujubelle (Jan 14, 2011)

My sublimed sulfur arrived today!:grin

so i will make my mix tonight and we shall see where that leads me...hopefully to MBL by Christmas.

Here are my starting pics.
first was taken on Jan 3,2011
the second is a texture shot
and the third was taken in Aug, 2010.

I believe my hair is shoulder length?  Its nice to see how protective styling has allowed me to retain all my length. I bunned for two months straight and went to the stylist for to straighten it and a slight trim in Oct. I believe I have gained an inch a month since August.

My reggy is simple:
*Cowash every 3 days
*Moisturize daily
*bun EVERYDAY!
*I straighten my hair once a month or once every 2 months. I want to see if I can stretch my hair with rollersets so as not to put to much tension on my edges.
* Apply sulfur mix to scalp nightly.

Good luck ladies


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 14, 2011)

I put sulfur on my scalp Sunday, Tuesday, and Thursday.

My scalp needs a little bit of freshening, so I will be massaging Jessicurl's Stimulating Scalp Massage Oil (WHICH I LOVE!!) on my scalp before I go to bed. It makes me sleep soundly!

I need to order more


----------



## esi.adokowa (Jan 16, 2011)

to the ladies that add essential oils to their mixes, do you feel like you're getting a lot of growth? and which oils are you using?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 16, 2011)

diadall said:


> I have been applying my sulfur powder/Hot Six Oil for a few weeks now.  I like using Hot Six Oil.  Well, I ran out a couple of days ago and I didn't feel like spending $6 bucks on it.  It goes quickly (for me anyway) I am averaging a bottle a week or a week and a half.
> 
> So tonight I saw that I had some left over Smart Balance Omega Veggie Oil in my pantry.  It contains soy bean oil and vitamin E.  So I am using it with my sulfur powder until its all gone, then I will go back out and get the Hot Six Oil (unless you all have another suggestion.)


I was in the Dollar Store and bought some soybean and olive oil.  I added it to my DC but reading your mention of using the oil from the kitchen this may be a cheaper alternative.


----------



## An_gell (Jan 16, 2011)

Just checking in, I'm getting some really good progress with my sulfur mix.  I noticed that some thin areas at my nape are filling in nicely and an area along the side is filling in. I was applying it everyday but slacked off to every other day due to shedding. Not sure it was the cause, but didn't want to chance it.  Today I'm doing an ayurvedic paste on my hair then cowashing it out and DC and applying sulfur mix.


----------



## janda (Jan 16, 2011)

I am still using Bee Mine Mango Serum at least 5 times/week. No dryness or shedding but after I apply it to my scalp at night, I moisturize my roots with NuGro spray, spray the length of my hair with Bee Mine Juicy and seal with WGO.  I also cowash it out in the morning.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jan 16, 2011)

diadall said:


> Also, I feel the need to post this as well.
> 
> I have been taking Hairfinity (since November 5 or 6) using sulfur and protective styling. My hair has only grown about half an inch in the past two months. I know this because I colored on November 15 and I see my new growth. Hair usually grows between 1/4 to 1/2 a month and I am a bit frustrated because I only got 1/2 in two months with all that I am doing.


 

Hang in there diadall.  You'll see the pay off eventually!  I know that I constantly watch my hair too!!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jan 16, 2011)

Still using in my sulfur mixture daily.  It's a lot easier now that I'm braided up.  I'm getting ready to make a mix with some more aruyvedic oils.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 16, 2011)

An_gell said:


> Just checking in, I'm getting some really good progress with my sulfur mix. I noticed that some thin areas at my nape are filling in nicely and an area along the side is filling in. I was applying it everyday but slacked off to every other day due to shedding. Not sure it was the cause, but didn't want to chance it. Today I'm doing an ayurvedic paste on my hair then cowashing it out and DC and applying sulfur mix.


 

How long have you been doing the sulfur treatment? And from how long from the time you started the treatment did you see progress?


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 16, 2011)

diadall said:


> Also, I feel the need to post this as well.
> 
> I have been taking Hairfinity (since November 5 or 6) using sulfur and protective styling.  My hair has only grown about half an inch in the past two months.  I know this because I colored on November 15 and I see my new growth.  Hair usually grows between 1/4 to 1/2 a month and I am a bit frustrated because I only got 1/2 in two months with all that I am doing.



Hang in there! Do you know if/think it's possible you might have an iron deficiency? If so, GNC sells kelp and spirulina @ a great price. Are you considering a Multi-vitamin in addition to your hair vitamins? 

Also, I've heard some ladies say it takes 3-4 months to notice results/change in hair growth rate. No matter how fast your hair is growing... It IS growing and it sounds like you're taking care of it.


----------



## KenyaDoll (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey gals...I'm not in the challenge, but I thought that I would share my sulfur mix because it is a no mess mix.  I used about 4 oz of oil (you choose), 3 oz of melted shea butter, and I filled the rest with some megatek (there wasn't much room).  '

It was smooth and liquidy at first.  I shook it up and put it in the freezer for 3-4 minutes. I repeated the freeze and shake method until it was thick enough to prevent the sulfur from settling at the bottom.  

Since the shea became thick again, I ended up with a creamy sulfur mix.  I will let you guys know if it works like the oil only method (I took a pic today and I will take another one next month at about this time.  Pics below.


----------



## An_gell (Jan 16, 2011)

CurlyMoo said:


> How long have you been doing the sulfur treatment? And from how long from the time you started the treatment did you see progress?


 
I been using it for 3 weeks now, I'm going into week 4 this week. I would say I started to notice growth within two weeks going into week 3 of use. I usually cowash every other day and water is a great judge of growth for me cuz it stretches my hair out.  I washed today and I noticed that the top part of my hair is getting heavy which is my trouble spot my hair grows extremely slow in that spot but its definitely starting to grow out which is good cuz I want it to catch up with the back.  I was applying it everyday over the past 2 1/2 weeks but am going back to every other night due to shedding and I don't it to dry out my hair. HTH.. I'm going to start taking pics tomorrow so I can better track my growth over the next two months.


----------



## iri9109 (Jan 17, 2011)

KenyaDoll said:


> Hey gals...I'm not in the challenge, but I thought that I would share my sulfur mix because it is a no mess mix.  I used about 4 oz of oil (you choose), 3 oz of melted shea butter, and I filled the rest with some megatek (there wasn't much room).  '
> 
> It was smooth and liquidy at first.  I shook it up and put it in the freezer for 3-4 minutes. I repeated the freeze and shake method until it was thick enough to prevent the sulfur from settling at the bottom.
> 
> Since the shea became thick again, I ended up with a creamy sulfur mix.  I will let you guys know if it works like the oil only method (I took a pic today and I will take another one next month at about this time.  Pics below.



good idea! i thought about doing something similar with coconut/vatika oil...i might use coconut and shea because i have some shea sitting around that i dont really use anymore...plus these drippies are pissin me off...i would love to be able to "grease" my scalp with it


my lil bro usually goes to the barber, but yesterday my dad cut his hair...he jacked it up! so then to fix it he had to cut my bro's hair so low...my brother was so mad he cried...even at church he stayed in the bathroom for like a 1/2 hr because he was embarrased (it actually doesnt look horrendous, its just lower than normal)...he kept asking me did i have anything to make his hair grow back, and im like no...then later i thought about the sulfur mix so i rubbed some on his scalp and then tied on a durag...im gonna apply it again tommorow...he thinks his hair is gonna grow back by the time he goes back to school on tuesdaylol: i know thats not going to happen, but i wonder if i apply it everyday for a week+ what would be the results...i should take pictures.


----------



## sj10460 (Jan 17, 2011)

Checking in, applied my MTG this morning.


----------



## KenyaDoll (Jan 17, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> good idea! i thought about doing something similar with coconut/vatika oil...i might use coconut and shea because i have some shea sitting around that i dont really use anymore...plus these drippies are pissin me off...i would love to be able to "grease" my scalp with it


 
Yeah...I am thinking about using some coconut oil next time too.


----------



## diadall (Jan 17, 2011)

Is it strange that despite hearing that MTG smells bad I still want to try it so I can say I did try it?


----------



## sj10460 (Jan 17, 2011)

diadall said:


> Is it strange that despite hearing that MTG smells bad I still want to try it so I can say I did try it?


 
It really doesn't smell bad; it smells like sulfur, so if you can deal with sulfur then you can deal with MTG. Now, I have to admit the smell was too strong for me, so I added a couple of drops of lavender oil to combat the smell. Just make sure you use it sparingly, otherwise it can get really messy


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 17, 2011)

I am using my mixture every other day.  I have had to resort to dabbing it on with a perm/color brush through the parts because it is too runny and I don't want to put too much on.  That method seems to be working.  I do have some coconut/castor oil mixed with that made it thicker.  I think that maybe I am just heavy handed with the those squeeze bottles.  May try the shea mixture onde day. I have yet to even try shea butter.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jan 17, 2011)

itsjusthair88 said:


> After seeing how awesome the growth was this past year with sulphur, I am going to hop on this!
> *
> Starting Length:* Umm...I have a little curly fro, I BC'd 3 months ago and it's not very long at all (hence the need for sulphur)
> *Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* I want to make SL straightened, IDK how long that is in it's natural state...I'm really not planning on straightening until 6 months post BC (Friday, March 11, 2011) and that's only to do a length check and to trim and then again in December for the reveal/trim
> ...




It's a damn shame, I had to quote my own post so I could remember I was in this challenge. Sooooo, not only did I never post a starting pic, but I also never bought my sulphur, until now...it's shipping this week, hopefully it will be here by next week. I am getting kinky twists soon (in the next week or so) and I am going to try to go the creamy route, I don't want any drippys since ALL of my skin is acne prone and oil is no bueno (although, I do do the OCM and it's working!). Okay enough talk, here's my starting pic from December 21st of 2010:






Me and my hair...whew, let me tell you, she's a fickle little  and only likes certain things on certain days, so I'm just going to twist her up for a few months until she get's her attitude in check. I think while I'm in twists I will be spraying something moisturizing (I wish to GOD I could get the Taliah Waajid mist but I'm not paying that crazy shipping and she doesn't sell it in NorCal) probably with aloe, water, oils and maybe peppermint because I LOVE the way peppermint smells and some other stuff, we'll see...okay peace to the middle east ladies!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey ladies I'm still applying my sulfur mix daily.


----------



## Legally Natural (Jan 17, 2011)

Just got back in town yesterday for school and started my bee mine. I will be applying it everyday either at night or after I shower from exercising.


----------



## barbie87 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey Yall Im still using  wow that does not sound right hahahha. ok so end of day 19 yay!!!! 11 more days till one  full month


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok. I've been lurking for awhile and decided to join the challenge. 

Starting Length:almost APL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: def BSL hopefully MBL
Regimen: wash weekly, co-wash once or twice/week, DC twice a week
Method of Sulfur Application: sulfur mix (2oz wild growth oil, 2 oz castor oil, 1tsp sulfur) 
Other Growth Aids: MSM, multi-vitamin, Nioxin and 1500mg garlic (for shedding)

I applied my mix tonight after DC. I made my mix thick so applying to my scalp with applicator bottle is easy. I don't part my hair, I apply to scalp in random spots and massage with my fingers. Also bc the mixture is thick I can tell when my whole scalp is coated. I plan on applying the sulfur mix at least 3x a week.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jan 18, 2011)

I wanna hear about the results? Can anyone update?


----------



## EmeRaldPrinXess (Jan 18, 2011)

KenyaDoll said:


> Hey gals...I'm not in the challenge, but I thought that I would share my sulfur mix because it is a no mess mix.  I used about 4 oz of oil (you choose), 3 oz of melted shea butter, and I filled the rest with some megatek (there wasn't much room).  '
> 
> It was smooth and liquidy at first.  I shook it up and put it in the freezer for 3-4 minutes. I repeated the freeze and shake method until it was thick enough to prevent the sulfur from settling at the bottom.
> 
> Since the shea became thick again, I ended up with a creamy sulfur mix.  I will let you guys know if it works like the oil only method (I took a pic today and I will take another one next month at about this time.  Pics below.



*Y aren't U in the challenge KenyaDoll?.... Come on! join us!*
*and  for the Shea-Sulphur-MT mix!*



iri9109 said:


> good idea! i thought about doing something similar with coconut/vatika oil...i might use coconut and shea because i have some shea sitting around that i dont really use anymore...plus these drippies are pissin me off...i would love to be able to "grease" my scalp with it
> 
> 
> my lil bro usually goes to the barber, but yesterday my dad cut his hair...he jacked it up! so then to fix it he had to cut my bro's hair so low...my brother was so mad he cried...even at church he stayed in the bathroom for like a 1/2 hr because he was embarrased (it actually doesnt look horrendous, its just lower than normal)...he kept asking me did i have anything to make his hair grow back, and im like no...then later i thought about the sulfur mix so i rubbed some on his scalp and then tied on a durag...im gonna apply it again tommorow...he thinks his hair is gonna grow back by the time he goes back to school on tuesdaylol: i know thats not going to happen, but i wonder if i apply it everyday for a week+ what would be the results...i should take pictures.



*Ur so sweet 2 ur lil Bro!.... Such a good sister, keep it up*



YoursTrulyRE said:


> Ok. I've been lurking for awhile and decided to join the challenge.
> 
> Starting Length:almost APL
> Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: def BSL hopefully MBL
> ...



*Good on ya!...... I have still not mixed my sulphur mix, still waiting on some oils nd stuff and I plan on going HARDCORE as soon as I get them all. In the meantime, here's the regimen I will be following:

Starting Length:between SL and APL**
Goal Length for December 2011: BSL & beyond
Regimen: wash weekly, co-wash once or 2xweek, DC at least once a week, Joico reconstructor 1x every week, and blow out & flat iron once every 3 months.
Method of Sulfur Application: sulfur mix (Sulfur, Megatek, EVOO, Hemp seed oil, Jojoba oil, Sweet almond oil, peppermint, lavender, and rosemary essential oils) 
Other Growth Aids: Biotin, MSM, multi-vitamin, green smoothie, garlic (for shedding)

*


----------



## lolascurls (Jan 18, 2011)

My sublimed sulphur arrived in the post today:superbanana::superbanana::woohoo:
I seriously did a little dance in the foyer when I saw what was in the package! 
I then ran upstairs and mixed about 1/2 to 3/4 tspn with 100mls of oils (added some orange and rosemary essential oils to hide the smells). 
The oils I used were: Grapeseed oil (about 3 oz), castor oil (1/2 oz) and jojoba oil (1/2 oz)!

I already put some on my scalp this evening. I have almost finished my 2oz sample of Bee Mine growth serum with sulphur (mango scented) so I am gald this has arrived!


----------



## Prudent1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Coming up on 1 full month of using sulfur. I don't know if my hair is growing by leaps and bounds but I can tell you this is the BEST my scalp has felt in winter in years!! It seems as if I am getting some growth. I feel like I may be in a resting/ slow grow phase right now. I won't do another length check until Valentine's Day more than likely.


----------



## janda (Jan 18, 2011)

lolascurls said:


> My sublimed sulphur arrived in the post today:superbanana::superbanana::woohoo:
> I seriously did a little dance in the foyer when I saw what was in the package!
> I then ran upstairs and mixed about 1/2 to 3/4 tspn with 100mls of oils (added some orange and rosemary essential oils to hide the smells).
> The oils I used were: Grapeseed oil (about 3 oz), castor oil (1/2 oz) and jojoba oil (1/2 oz)!
> ...



Let me know how you like your sublimed mix compared to Bee Mine.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 18, 2011)

18 days into the challenge and I have to drop out. I can tell this has been working but I can still smell the sulfur and the smell bothers me. I am selling my bottle of Bee Mine in the product exchange forum, it is almost still full.


----------



## SVT (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm lowkey on the sulfur challenge because I'm not consistent nor do I take pictures often. 

I'm using an off-brand MSM cream - Born Again MSM Cream Moisturizer w/Vitamin E  2oz jar. I part my scalp wherever and apply then rub my scalp all over after applying. I've noticed my hair is slightly drier lately.

I've been eyeing Trimedica's Pure MSM as my refill cream once I'm done with my current MSM.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Jan 19, 2011)

i think i'm going to switch to applying my sulfur in the mornings and rinsing it out in the evenings.
i just bought new (and super expensive) sheets and i do not want to look at that mess all over my pillowcases in the mornings haha


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 19, 2011)

Chameleonchick said:


> 18 days into the challenge and I have to drop out. I can tell this has been working but I can still smell the sulfur and the smell bothers me. I am selling my bottle of Bee Mine in the product exchange forum, it is almost still full.


 
Perhaps you can use some tea tree oil. That stuff is very overpowering with an antiseptic sent to it. I would say try it with some lavender and rosemary too.


----------



## QueenFee (Jan 19, 2011)

Starting Length:BSL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:MBL and BEYOND!
Regimen:Low manipulation, cowashing twice a week DC once a week and as needed..Wash once a week
Method of Sulfur Application: Sulfur with coconut oil,castor oil,olive oil....Massage into scalp
Other Growth Aids:MTG the rest of my MT

starting pic 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=6807&pictureid=100633

edges =(

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=6807&pictureid=100633


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Jan 19, 2011)

QueenFee said:


> Starting Length:BSL
> Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:MBL and BEYOND!
> Regimen:Low manipulation, cowashing twice a week DC once a week and as needed..Wash once a week
> Method of Sulfur Application: Sulfur with coconut oil,castor oil,olive oil....Massage into scalp
> ...



both are the same picture!


----------



## babylone09 (Jan 19, 2011)

Finally took my micros and will be washing and posting starting pics later on today. I got my msm in the mail last week so i will be mixing a batch and doing a patch test for a few days or maybe a week


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jan 19, 2011)

Checking in. 

I was only going to apply my sulfur mix every other day but when I went to massage my scalp I felt absolutely no oil. I guess my scalp soaked this stuff right up. So I applied again last night and did a 5 min massage. I will probably co-wash tonight and reapply. I think I will change my routine to everyday/co-wash everyother day.

We will see how this goes. 

GROW HAIR GROW!!!!


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Been applying my sulfur mix in the morning and at night. My growth is looking niccccccce! 

I'm doing 2 a days until Feb 20th b/c I want to hit APL for my bday. I just added some MT to the mix last night. It made it a really nice consistency. 

I'll be applying the sulfur mix 1x a day after Feb 20. I'll be doing this till Dec 25th, 2011. I'm superrrrr excited about this. 

This is the first time I've gotten consistent growth from a growth aid. Just started MSM. Ill be taking 3 mg daily along with 5 mg biotin. Thoughts? Anyone using this combo of vits? Was also thinking of taking silica but I don't know which to take. Anyone taking a really good one? TIA!


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Checking in!

I have still been applying my mix at night along with a massage and my growth is great! I have just started back with applying Brahmi oil in the day time so that I am massaging my scalp with sulfur at night and Brahmi in the morning for 2 massages daily well unless we want to count the daily cowashing that would make 3 but I want to see if my growth will increase even more with this. Just like Daughterofzion, I want to attain my goal of BSL by my birthday in June and I am currently SL but I am short so its not that far from APL on me. 

@ Daughterofzion1, I am taking msm, B complex, and a very potent womens multi vitamin with a large amount of Biotin in it and I believe I am getting great results. On the 22nd, it will be 30 days since I have been using my sulfur mix and I am going to post my starting pick along with a progress pick just to see what I have. I will do it in 3 days on the 22nd. I am very excited!

ETA- I was at the 2 on my progress shirt on December 22nd so we will see where I am on January 22nd. I feel really good about it.


----------



## diadall (Jan 19, 2011)

I saw sulfur use as a marathon and not a sprint but lately I see people are expecting to see results in the first few weeks of use.  Is this the case because I have been using for about 2 months now and I don't see an increase in growth at all.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 19, 2011)

@ Diadall, I really didn't know what to expect when I first started but I was pleasantly surprised within 2 weeks of using it. I was only approaching 3 weeks post and already had a little new growth. It wasn't a lot but it was more than I normally would have at that point. I am 5 weeks post as of today and I have quite a bit of new growth now. What are you mixing yours with? Are you PSing?


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 19, 2011)

Id like to join  I just finished making my mix - 2oz of hemp seed oil 2oz of jbco tsp of sublimed sulfur and several drops of peppermint oil.  im gonna use it nightly during the week. I apply mine very lightly then massage it in well. Hope to hit SL by May!!! Ill take starting pics this weekend.  

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Jan 19, 2011)

4everbeautifull1 said:


> Checking in!
> 
> I have still been applying my mix at night along with a massage and my growth is great! I have just started back with applying Brahmi oil in the day time so that I am massaging my scalp with sulfur at night and Brahmi in the morning for 2 massages daily well unless we want to count the daily cowashing that would make 3 but I want to see if my growth will increase even more with this. Just like Daughterofzion, I want to attain my goal of BSL by my birthday in June and I am currently SL but I am short so its not that far from APL on me.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reply    How much MSM are you taking? and are you taking the powder or the pills? When I finish with the pills I'm buying the powder. Do you know anything about Silica?


----------



## QueenFee (Jan 19, 2011)

diadall said:


> I saw sulfur use as a marathon and not a sprint but lately I see people are expecting to see results in the first few weeks of use.  Is this the case because I have been using for about 2 months now and I don't see an increase in growth at all.



Really? I saw a nice speed up when I used MTG...I used it warm tho twice a week. Now I'm using my own lil mix with some MT to murk the sulfer smell. My edges are doing okay.I have a feeling I'm nt going to see the fast growth that I did first time around so I'm keeping my mt close by lol


----------



## diadall (Jan 19, 2011)

QueenFee said:


> Really? I saw a nice speed up when I used MTG...I used it warm tho twice a week. Now I'm using my own lil mix with some MT to murk the sulfer smell. My edges are doing okay.I have a feeling I'm nt going to see the fast growth that I did first time around so I'm keeping my mt close by lol




Yes, really.  Feel bad for me girl.  I am getting concerned.  I know I am using it right, its simple, just add to oil and put on your scalp.

I hope in a few weeks I will be writing a "Sulfur is the truth."


----------



## QueenFee (Jan 19, 2011)

DaughterOfZion1 said:


> Thanks for the reply    How much MSM are you taking? and are you taking the powder or the pills? When I finish with the pills I'm buying the powder. Do you know anything about Silica?



I know u didn't ask me but I thought maybe. I could be of some help. I took three silica a day the vitamin world brand...took 1 month on one month off...saw really good results with. A half a teaspoon of msm daily. HTH drink TONS of wate.


----------



## QueenFee (Jan 19, 2011)

diadall said:


> Yes, really.  Feel bad for me girl.  I am getting concerned.  I know I am using it right, its simple, just add to oil and put on your scalp.
> 
> I hope in a few weeks I will be writing a "Sulfur is the truth."



The same thing happened when I tried MT, it took a month for me to put it down due to no results...then I waited a week and gave myself a scalp scrub with baking soda and tried again and it worked =)


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey ladies I'm watching from the sidelines...I'm using a little Sulfur for my edges....


----------



## janda (Jan 19, 2011)

diadall said:


> Yes, really.  Feel bad for me girl.  I am getting concerned.  I know I am using it right, its simple, just add to oil and put on your scalp.
> 
> I hope in a few weeks I will be writing a "Sulfur is the truth."



Cheer up and give it some time. I have no idea if my nightly sulfur messages are making a difference. I think it might take a few months for us to determine if it's actually working. Stick with it a little while longer and see if you get any results.


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lovelylocs said:


> I wanna hear about the results? Can anyone update?


 
So.... here's a "progress" lachen pic based on about 11 days of sulfur use. *FULL DISCLOSURE:* I flipped the January pic to make it easier to compare the 2 shots, but my hair is completely even on both sides, I promise lol.

So what do you guys think?? DH says 1/2", but he's my sole cheerleader right now and tends to go a bit overboard lol.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 20, 2011)

DaughterOfZion1 said:


> Thanks for the reply    How much MSM are you taking? and are you taking the powder or the pills? When I finish with the pills I'm buying the powder. Do you know anything about Silica?


 

I am actually taking the powder form of MSM by Trimedica and I take 1/4 of a teaspoon in the morning and another in the evening. 1/4 teaspoon = 1000 mg's so I am taking a total of 2000mg daily. I am thinking about increasing the amount but make sure you drink plenty of water. I also took silica for a while previously and it also helped. Actually, I am not sure why I stopped taking it. Lol! HTH!


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 20, 2011)

@ bride91501, Wow! It has definitely grown. That is a lot for 2 weeks. Good job!!!


----------



## sj10460 (Jan 20, 2011)

Checking in, applied my MTG yesterday. Q: Does anyone hair gets noticeably drier after using their sulfur?


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Jan 20, 2011)

QueenFee said:


> I know u didn't ask me but I thought maybe. I could be of some help. I took three silica a day the vitamin world brand...took 1 month on one month off...saw really good results with. A half a teaspoon of msm daily. HTH drink TONS of wate.



The question was for anyone so thank you for answering QueenFee .
How many mgs was in each silica tablet? Did you say you got great growth from both msm and silica or just msm? And was it normal silica or bamboo silica?


----------



## winona (Jan 20, 2011)

Has anyone experienced the yellow residue?  This morning I had to CoWash my hair because of it.


----------



## babylone09 (Jan 20, 2011)

After i took down my micros I did as follows:

1) Detangle
2) ACV/ Herbal green tea rinse
3) Shampoo with Mizani Moisturefusion Milk Bath 2x
4)Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor w/ plastic cap on for about 10 - 15 minutes
5)DC with several conditioners i mixed up w/ plastic cap on for about an hour
6)Applied Kimmyatube's leave in
7)Put hair in pony tail applied vasline to the ends put in a bun and baggied my bun

I know it seems like a lot..... 

So here are my results which are also my starting pics

1st pic was taken in oct. my length was probably at 2 but not past it (guesstimating)
2nd pic is my hair after i completed all those steps ^ combed out
3rd pic is my current length after having micros in for 3 months

















My hair is at the 4 and APL is at 5 or a little past 5. So i only have about an inch to an inch and a quarter to go.  O yea!  Lets not forget this is the longest my hair has ever been on top of I am so close to completing my first goal of the year!!!!!!!


----------



## swgpec (Jan 20, 2011)

sj10460 said:


> Checking in, applied my MTG yesterday. Q: Does anyone hair gets noticeably drier after using their sulfur?



Yes it does!!!  Thought it was just me.  One month of new growth feels more like three months of new growth.  Still working hard to combat this.  Last night I used the Alter ego conditioner and mixed a homemade recepie previously but still noticed my hair is drier than normal.


----------



## Phaer (Jan 20, 2011)

Just checking in, I applied my mixture last night.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 20, 2011)

winona said:


> Has anyone experienced the yellow residue?  This morning I had to CoWash my hair because of it.



If I massage it well enough, the yellow goes away.


----------



## winona (Jan 20, 2011)

tapioca_pudding said:


> If I massage it well enough, the yellow goes away.



Thanx maybe I will try to rub it in more before cowashing next time.  I just freaked when I saw stuff on my scalp before bunning this morning.


----------



## diadall (Jan 20, 2011)

winona said:


> Thanx maybe I will try to rub it in more before cowashing next time.  I just freaked when I saw stuff on my scalp before bunning this morning.



I had that too but when I added more oil it dissolved better and the yellow went away.


----------



## diadall (Jan 20, 2011)

babylone09 said:


> After i took down my micros I did as follows:
> 
> 1) Detangle
> 2) ACV/ Herbal green tea rinse
> ...



That's what I'm talking about.  I am ready to see some goals hit!  Congrats.


----------



## winona (Jan 21, 2011)

diadall said:


> I had that too but when I added more oil it dissolved better and the yellow went away.



Note to self more oil and rub in better.  I will make some tonight


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 21, 2011)

Can I join? Just got my sulfur and I added 1/2 teaspoon to 4 oz of oil consisting of sweet almond, JBCO, and jojoba. My sulfur doesn't smell at all


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jan 21, 2011)

Does anyone have an itchy scalp when using their sulfur mix? I know my scalp is not dirty because I just co-washed the wednesday night, but it has been itching me today.


----------



## NYDee (Jan 21, 2011)

Ladies, how much did you grow in your first month of using it? It's been four weeks since I started and I don't see any difference in my growth rate. I'm hoping I will start seeing a difference in the second month.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 21, 2011)

As promised, I am posting my 30 day progress of my sulfur mix. I think it is coming along nicely!  The first pic was taken on my first day of use on 12/22/10 and I am at right about the 2 line. The second pic was taken today and I am at right about the 3 line (partially, but I'll take it) 

So, what do you think ladies?

ETA: I believe if you click on the pics they will enlarge.


----------



## NYDee (Jan 21, 2011)

Not bad. That's good progress. Congrats.




4everbeautifull1 said:


> As promised, I am posting my 30 day progress of my sulfur mix. I think it is coming along nicely!  The first pic was taken on my first day of use on 12/22/10 and I am at right about the 2 line. The second pic was taken today and I am at right about the 3 line (partially, but I'll take it)
> 
> So, what do you think ladies?
> 
> ETA: I believe if you click on the pics they will enlarge.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 21, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> Does anyone have an itchy scalp when using their sulfur mix? I know my scalp is not dirty because I just co-washed the wednesday night, but it has been itching me today.


 

I noticed that a lot too and I co-wash quite often so I believe it is growing!


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 21, 2011)

@ NYDee, thanks! I am excited to see if I can keep it up, if so, I will be BSL in no time. I think the nightly scalp massages from DH are really helping because my hair normally grew really slow.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jan 21, 2011)

4everbeautifull1 said:


> I noticed that a lot too and I co-wash quite often so I believe it is growing!


 
Thanks!! I'm hoping it means its growing!!!!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 21, 2011)

I am so confused about application...are you ladies applying it to the scalp, massaging and then washing it out? Or massaging it in and letting it marinate? I can't quite find a solid answer/consensus on this yet  TIA ladies!

BTW-I am using the Bee Mine Strawberry Kiwi Serum, but my sublimed sulfur arrived and I will probably make up my own mix this weekend...has anybody used both? If so, which one worked better?


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jan 21, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I am so confused about application...are you ladies applying it to the scalp, massaging and then washing it out? Or massaging it in and letting it marinate? I can't quite find a solid answer/consensus on this yet  TIA ladies!
> 
> BTW-I am using the Bee Mine Strawberry Kiwi Serum, but my sublimed sulfur arrived and I will probably make up my own mix this weekend...has anybody used both? If so, which one worked better?


 
I apply mine, massage in and let it "marinate". I apply everyday and co-wash every 2 days. If it's a co-wash night I apply after I cowash.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 21, 2011)

@ LilMissSunshine5, I apply mine and massage it in at night and co-wash it out the next day and repeat. It seems to be working well that way for me. I have left it in for 2 days a few times and rinsed it out also. I know a few ladies apply it and leave it in for a few days at a time too. Maybe they will chime in. HTH!


----------



## esi.adokowa (Jan 21, 2011)

Chameleonchick said:


> 18 days into the challenge and I have to drop out. I can tell this has been working but I can still smell the sulfur and the smell bothers me. I am selling my bottle of Bee Mine in the product exchange forum, it is almost still full.



 i'll take you off the list.
sorry it didn't work out.



4everbeautifull1 said:


> @ LilMissSunshine5, I apply mine and massage it in at night and co-wash it out the next day and repeat. It seems to be working well that way for me. I have left it in for 2 days a few times and rinsed it out also. I know a few ladies apply it and leave it in for a few days at a time too. Maybe they will chime in. HTH!



co-signing on this!


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 21, 2011)

Chameleonchick said:


> 18 days into the challenge and I have to drop out. I can tell this has been working but I can still smell the sulfur and the smell bothers me. I am selling my bottle of Bee Mine in the product exchange forum, it is almost still full.



Sad to see you go.  Just FYI, I don't think sublimed sulfur has a smell. Or maybe I just can't smell it. I'm curious, now. 

Any ladies tried both MTG and Sublimed sulfur? Any differences?


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 21, 2011)

^ My sulfur doesn't have a smell to it at all other than the smell of my ayurvedic oils and that has even died down a bit or I am just used to it now. However, the sulfur itself doesn't have an odor to it.


----------



## CB1731 (Jan 21, 2011)

I think my sulfur stinks. It's not awful enough for me to quit using it though. DH says it doesnt stink and I need to quit trippin but I know it smells. He's just being sweet.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 22, 2011)

^^^ What kind do you use?


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 22, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I am so confused about application...are you ladies applying it to the scalp, massaging and then washing it out? Or massaging it in and letting it marinate? I can't quite find a solid answer/consensus on this yet  TIA ladies!QUOTE]
> 
> I apply my sulfur/oil mix to my scalp every other night, massaging it in for 2-3 minutes.  I CW twice a week & usually water rinse once/week.
> 
> HTH


----------



## CB1731 (Jan 22, 2011)

EtherealEnigma said:


> ^^^ What kind do you use?


 
sublimed sulfur


----------



## Miss_C (Jan 22, 2011)

Still using my sulfur mix. My growth has been fine so far, nothing drastic. But I'm in it for the long haul, I'm using this sulfur till it's gone!


----------



## Carisa (Jan 22, 2011)

*


LilMissSunshine5 said:



			I am so confused about application...are you ladies applying it to the scalp, massaging and then washing it out? Or massaging it in and letting it marinate? QUOTE]
		
Click to expand...

*


LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I usually apply my mix after co-washing and leave it in. I mix msm sulfur powder in oils so its not noticable and doesn't have a smell


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 22, 2011)

Checking in. I FINALLY got my sulfur and oil so I'm starting on Monday.


----------



## coco8257 (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm not in this challenge but i read some complaints about the smell and thought i should post virgin coconut oil 100% pure and amla oil gets rid of the sulfur smell i use it with my mtg. i use half a jar about 6oz for every two cups of mtg.or just add as much as you want until it smells good to you.


----------



## barbie87 (Jan 22, 2011)

I was using the front of my hair to measure growth, but I trimmed last night to get rid of some pointy ends. Time to start over next check point Feb 22nd... reg MTG and bee mine


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Jan 22, 2011)

I tried putting sublimed sulfur in jbco and it keep separating and when i shake it it still seems separated....anybody have this problem?

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (Jan 22, 2011)

SimplyBlessed said:


> I tried putting *sublimed sulfur in jbco and it keep separating and when i shake it it still seems separated*....anybody have this problem?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
yea this happens to mines too and mines has a faint smell to it as well


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jan 22, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I am so confused about application...are you ladies applying it to the scalp, massaging and then washing it out? Or massaging it in and letting it marinate? I can't quite find a solid answer/consensus on this yet  TIA ladies!
> 
> BTW-I am using the Bee Mine Strawberry Kiwi Serum, but my sublimed sulfur arrived and I will probably make up my own mix this weekend...has anybody used both? If so, which one worked better?


 

Answer to question 1:  I usually apply my mixture to my scalp (ONLY!!!) and then I massage it in. I let it sit there. I usually don't wash it out until it's wash day.

Answer to question 2:  I have used both sublimed and BM.  Currently, I am using my sublimed mixture, that way I'm able to add my aryuvedic herbs to it.  I can't really tell you if one works better than the other, I just know that I got tired of paying for something that I could make on my own.  Don't get me wrong, I love the BM and would purchase again, but what can I say.  If you need help making your mixtures, I know that I use NJoy's mix, but others have recipies out there too.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 22, 2011)

SimplyBlessed said:


> I tried putting sublimed sulfur in jbco and it keep separating and when i shake it it still seems separated....anybody have this problem?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


This is supposed to happen.


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Jan 22, 2011)

But when I shake it doesn't seem to combine still...its still separated...but one thing I did do was...

Instead of keeping my bottle up I put it upside down so the sulfur is at the top n  not settled at the bottom 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## transitioning? (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey yall. 
I took a few days off from my msm pills but I'm glad that I have them back. Also my bee mine samples have come in. I can't wait to use them. Just got a trim so once I find my official measuring shirt I will add a starting pic. 

Question: how much growth have yall seen in a month? I saw a bunch of ppl getting half an inch in two weeks but I'm wondering does the growth slow down after that. 

Thanks for keeping me on track.

Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## An_gell (Jan 22, 2011)

I washed my hair today, and applied my sulfur mix.


----------



## QueenFee (Jan 22, 2011)

DaughterOfZion1 said:


> The question was for anyone so thank you for answering QueenFee .
> How many mgs was in each silica tablet? Did you say you got great growth from both msm and silica or just msm? And was it normal silica or bamboo silica?



Hey! The MsM was 1000mg and the silica was horsetail at 450 mg per tab and I took one three diff times a day...the silica helped my hair and nails grow faster but I believe the msm prolonged the growth period so instead of getting 1 inch in that month I got a inch and a half...I dnt really talk abt it because I have no pics to support but my hair and nails were growing so long! I was amazed! I stopped taking both for because I'm low on $$$ but when I get more I will stock pile those joints.....the second month I didn't take silicajust the msm and got 3/4 inch growth....HTH=)


----------



## Newtogrow (Jan 22, 2011)

I've been using my sublimed sulfur for the last 3 days. I mixed 2 teaspoons in an 8oz oil mix of castor oil, olive oil and jojoba. I added essential oils lavendar, cederwood, and rosemary.

I apply each night on my scalp and massage for 3-5 minutes. I co-wash twice a week.


----------



## cocoagirl (Jan 22, 2011)

Checking In, will update with pics when I take some this week...

*Starting Length:*A little past shoulder length
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* BSL hopefully on my way to MBL
*Regimen:* wash/dc weekly, sometimes co-wash during the week, trying to up that if my fine hair can take it..
*Method of Sulfur Application:* sulfur mix ( Right now using my trial mix of 2oz oil ( castor, olive, neem, tea tree and 1/4tsp sulfur) Will mix bigger batch once this is done
*Other Growth Aids:* I have MTG I may either mix this in with the above Sulfur mix or do MTG on alternate nights.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jan 22, 2011)

Checking In

I cowashed twice this week and will be washing and deep conditioning tomorrow. I have been applying Glovers Mane everyday this week and taking msm and biotin almost daily. I'm about 14 weeks post and thinking about relaxing in 2 - 3 weeks. I was going to wait until April but this new growth is off the chain


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 23, 2011)

hi all.
just checking in..  I am still applying my mix 3-5 days a week.  I am doing my fist twist out for work and if it comes out decent I may post a pic.  I am about 2.5 mos post and I got some crazy new growth and this is coming from some one who went on 2 separate 1 yr stretches.  I am trying to do a 6 mos stretch right now and I dont know if I will make it.


----------



## mystery29 (Jan 23, 2011)

I need some peppermint oil to add to my sulfur, anybody know where I can get some?


----------



## barbie87 (Jan 23, 2011)

The one thing I'm hating soooo much is that my jewelry is turning black


----------



## iri9109 (Jan 23, 2011)

barbie87 said:


> The one thing I'm hating soooo much is that my jewelry is turning black



i sleep in all my earrings except for 2 holes at the bottom because i have too many and i dont like taking them out and putting them back in everyday, so when you said that i took 3 of them out randomly & the posts were all black =/...so then i took them all out, and it only happened to the silver ones, not the white gold...i never thought about the oxidizing properties of sulfur until now.

_______

i havent measured my hair, but i know its growing because before my sides used to hit right at my chin, and i pulled a piece today and it went atleast 1/2 inch past it...i'll measure with a ruler next week, hopefully i got atleast almost an inch since last time! last week i started taking bamboo, msm powder (i love this b/c i mix it in my juice and use it to take my other pills, so its less pills to swallow and i can do it all at once), a multi, and barleans essential woman (which is a 3-6-9 EFA combo), but i dont think its been long enough to make and impact


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 23, 2011)

He ladies I applied my sulfur mix tonight. I was so bust last week that I only applied the mix 3x; I will get back on it this week. I will also have to mix up a new batch soon.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jan 23, 2011)

It was wash day so I applied my sulfur mix tonight. I added an oz of aloe vera to my sulfur mix because I notice more shedding than usual. I have been taking garlic supplements but I guess it hasn't kicked in yet or I haven't been taking enough so I am upping my garlic dosage. Hopefully this will help slow the shedding I'm getting. I also added 1tbsp of garlic powder to my pre-poo hoping that helps some too.

Because of the shedding I think I'm going to go back to 3-5x a week. I think everyday may be too much until I get the shedding undercontrol.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 24, 2011)

I applied my BM Kiwi Strawberry Serum last night! My scalp is really flaking, so I am hoping a secondary effect of using sulfur will be less dandruff  Bc my scalp is outta control


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 24, 2011)

I made a new batch of sulfur mix using 1 heaping teaspoon of sulfur with 1 oz of melted shea butter, 1 oz of melted coconut oil, & a 2 oz blend of grapeseed, castor, sunflower & safflower oils. After mixing, I put it in the freezer for about 10 minutes. 

I now have a creamy sulfur butter that doesn't drip! The sulfur is also fully incorporated into the mix, no shaking required 

Thanks to the sis who recommended this!


----------



## rwatson2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just checking in. Still applying my mix every morning. I'm not co-washing frequently like I did last month (3-6 times a week), rather I'll wash and dc every 2 weeks. I have 3 weeks left with my current cornrows, then I will do a length check and comparison. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## An_gell (Jan 24, 2011)

Cowashed and applied sulfur mix tonight.


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Jan 24, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> I made a new batch of sulfur mix using 1 heaping teaspoon of sulfur with 1 oz of melted shea butter, 1 oz of coconut oil, & a 2 oz blend of grapeseed, castor, sunflower & safflower oils. After mixing, I put it in the freezer for about 10 minutes.


 
So ur putting shea butter on ur scalp?!?



Newtogrow said:


> I've been using my sublimed sulfur for the last 3 days. I mixed 2 teaspoons in an 8oz oil mix of castor oil, olive oil and jojoba. I added essential oils lavendar, cederwood, and rosemary.


 
How well is ur sulfur mixing with the JBCO?


----------



## iri9109 (Jan 24, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> I made a new batch of sulfur mix using 1 heaping teaspoon of sulfur with 1 oz of melted shea butter, 1 oz of coconut oil, & a 2 oz blend of grapeseed, castor, sunflower & safflower oils. After mixing, I put it in the freezer for about 10 minutes.
> 
> I now have a creamy sulfur butter that doesn't drip! The sulfur is also fully incorporated into the mix, no shaking required
> 
> Thanks to the sis who recommended this!



i'm doing this next week! 
___
i think sulfur is making my new-growth darker, or running off onto the length of my hair and making it lighter...my hair used to be dark dark dark brown/off black/black, but now the length is a lighter dark brown with some reddish tones to it in the light, but the roots are really dark, like you can see a line of demarcation and everything...anyone else experience a color change?


----------



## ycj1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Checking in and oiled my scalp with my sulfur 8 tonight. I cowashed last night and tried the kimmaytube lv in but really did'nt like it much.  I made it exact as per her instructions. It was a bit greasy for me. But I am in love with the growafrohairlong lv-in detangler tho! I also massaged my scalp for 10 min. before I baggied.

Oh, I also think I will stick with washing my hair as before and dc instead of the cw.


----------



## QueenFee (Jan 25, 2011)

Eating every1 of my words from a few pages back...i didnt think i would get the growth that I did my first time using sulfer....I have been using mt jbco for a whiile on my edges with slow growth. Now dnt get me wrong...mt works well on the rest of my head but slow on my edges. I decided to add some sulfur oil to the mix and in a matter of a week I noticed the bigest spurt I've had on my edges in EVER. I will post a compare and contrast pic next week...Keep up with your sulfur ladies its working wonders with my edges.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 25, 2011)

Used my mix last night, woke up with the tinglies/itchies this morning, lol.  I'm excited to see what using Hemp oil (ceramides) will do to my newgrowth as well.  I love it cuz it's thick enough not to drip, but not too thick where it leaves my hair super gross by the end of the week.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Jan 25, 2011)

Two more weeks of sulfur use before I'm stopping to get ready for my relaxer.
Trying to go hard and get as much growth as possible.


----------



## winona (Jan 25, 2011)

Update I really like this batch of sulfur mix

AVG (moisture and reduced shedding)
JBCO (Growth)
Shea Butter (Nilotica) (moisture)
Emulsifying Wax (so I dont have to shake my mix each time)
Sulfur
Germall Plus (preservative)


----------



## tdc1978 (Jan 26, 2011)

put sulfur mixture on my hair this morning.


----------



## NYDee (Jan 26, 2011)

What is AVG and where did you buy your Emulsifying Wax and Germall Plus? Thanks.




winona said:


> Update I really like this batch of sulfur mix
> 
> AVG (moisture and reduced shedding)
> JBCO (Growth)
> ...


----------



## esi.adokowa (Jan 26, 2011)

NYDee said:


> *What is AVG* and where did you buy your Emulsifying Wax and Germall Plus? Thanks.



aloe vera gel!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 26, 2011)

Used my mix last night.  Thinking about adding almond oil or something, for a better scent.  I have peppermint oil in it, but it somewhat gets lost in the hempseed oil scent.  Maybe for my next batch.


----------



## janda (Jan 26, 2011)

Still applying my Bee Mine Mango serum almost every night followed by a scalp message. I cowash it out in the morning. My hair seems to be growing but I am not sure if it's any faster. I'll see what happens when I do a length check in February.


----------



## winona (Jan 26, 2011)

NYDee said:


> What is AVG and where did you buy your Emulsifying Wax and Germall Plus? Thanks.



I was getting it from texasnaturalsupply.com but I am so miffed with their TERRIBLE customer service (2nd time) that I have switched my hard earned money over to fromnaturewithlove, lotioncrafter, and newdirectionaromatics 

Lotioncrafters has the best price from those two particular items.  Alot goes alittle way for both items.  When using preservatives it only works if the original container is sanitized first.  For glass you can use boiling water for plastics I use alcohol.  I also used only about 2-3% emulsifying wax.  My mix is very creamy not runny at all.  HTH




esi.adokowa said:


> aloe vera gel!




Thanks


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 26, 2011)

I mixed up another batch of my sulfur mix and applied it yesterday.


----------



## winona (Jan 26, 2011)

I got a PM requesting the actual recipe

Sulfur Mix: 2oz AVG, 1oz JBCO, 1oz  Shea Butter (Nilotica), (1tsp)0.2oz Emulsifying Wax, 1tsp Sulfur, 1/4tsp Germall Plus


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks to those who mentioned adding avg to their mix.  Will be adding it to mine to see if it cuts down the drying in my hair and scalp.  Other than the random spurts of weird gray hairs, I don't think I have seen a difference in growth.  But, I will see after length check next month


----------



## sj10460 (Jan 26, 2011)

Checking in...applied mt MTG tonight after my DC. M&S with olive oil and shea butter


----------



## NaturalLibra (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi ladies, I was wondering if anyone knows where either locally or online where I can get sublimed sulfur in Toronto? I was resisting asking here until I figured it out myself but at this point I've called 5-6 pharmacies and checked online and I can't seem to get it ordered here. The one website I did find (americarx.com) wanted to charge like $20 shipping for a $5 item. If there's nowhere better I'll probably have to get it there but I'll be very salty about it, lol so just thought I'd ask.

Hope everyone's doing well with their challenge!


----------



## esi.adokowa (Jan 27, 2011)

I've only lived in Alberta and the Maritimes, so I'm not really sure about what kind of things Sobey's stocks in Ontario, but I was able to call my local Sobey's and order pure sulfur from the pharmacy. I bought 100g and it was about two and a half dollars.

Hope you're able to get some locally! 



NaturalLibra said:


> Hi ladies, I was wondering if anyone knows where either locally or online where I can get sublimed sulfur in Toronto? I was resisting asking here until I figured it out myself but at this point I've called 5-6 pharmacies and checked online and I can't seem to get it ordered here. The one website I did find (americarx.com) wanted to charge like $20 shipping for a $5 item. If there's nowhere better I'll probably have to get it there but I'll be very salty about it, lol so just thought I'd ask.
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well with their challenge!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 27, 2011)

Morning Ladies!

I had to stop taking my MSM for a while because I'm currently taking antibiotics for a bad sinus infection.  I was afraid to mix the two together.

Has anyone else on here continued to take MSM while on antibiotics?


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 27, 2011)

I applied my sulfur mix last night aftrer I did my DC.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> I had to stop taking my MSM for a while because I'm currently taking antibiotics for a bad sinus infection. I was afraid to mix the two together.
> 
> Has anyone else on here continued to take MSM while on antibiotics?


 

I used mine while battling stept throat with antibiotics.


----------



## Phaer (Jan 28, 2011)

I am not sure which challenge I still need to post starting pics in so I am posting pics in all of the ones that I am in. I am sorry if I added pictures already, but you can take these as my 3 months post bc update , I can tell that I have some growth because my undetangled (tangled?) afro his bigger than before. The first two pictures are from 10/06/10 when I BC and the other two are from yesterday.


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 28, 2011)

I visited my stylist last sunday and she complimented me how fast fast my hair has been growing and how healthy and thick it is. Thank God for MT so i asked her if she really thought it was growing she said "Oh yeah i would not classify your hair as the slow growing type, now thats good news for me cuz i always thought my hair was in the slow growing category. I'm not sure if the women's one a day and spirulina are contributing to my growth rate. I take seven 1000mg of spirulina almost daily so that could also be adding along with my MT sulphur mix. If i can keep consistent with my 4X per week application, then i can definately achieve APL in 18mths.


----------



## NaturalLibra (Jan 28, 2011)

esi.adokowa said:


> I've only lived in Alberta and the Maritimes, so I'm not really sure about what kind of things Sobey's stocks in Ontario, but I was able to call my local Sobey's and order pure sulfur from the pharmacy. I bought 100g and it was about two and a half dollars.
> 
> Hope you're able to get some locally!



Thank you soooo much!  I never even thought of Sobey's cause the one in my neighbourhood didn't have a pharmacy but one near my work was able to order it for me and I picked it up today. They only had 500g so it was $10 but I doubt it'll ever run out so it's all good. thanks again! I really almost gave up.


----------



## Missjae09 (Jan 29, 2011)

I too am having this problem! I'm I forgot to take my jewelry off before using the sulfur mix. 





barbie87 said:


> The one thing I'm hating soooo much is that my jewelry is turning black


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm using my sulfur with JBCO and I'm getting length and thickness!  It's a smelly mess but it's working for me.


----------



## Missjae09 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ladies, I think the sulfur is working.. The beginning pic was taken on 12/31 and the second pic is now... the pic taken on the 31st was right after a trim turned haircut! lol Overall, I'm pleased with the progress I've made in one month. I will definitely continue with my sulfur. 
​


----------



## gwenedowning (Jan 29, 2011)

Can someone help me out...where do I get the sulphur mix from? ...and what should I mix with it?


----------



## Missjae09 (Jan 29, 2011)

I ordered my sulfur from amazon.com.. you can search for sublimed sulphur. IBasically I make sure I mix 8 fluid ounces of oil (olive, castor, ayurvedic and essential oil rosemary) with one teaspoon of sulfur. (a variation of Njoy's mix) 


gwenedowning said:


> Can someone help me out...where do I get the sulphur mix from? ...and what should I mix with it?


----------



## Au-natural (Jan 29, 2011)

Just to be clear, is the sulfur suppose to dissolve in oil.... If mines doesnt should I add more oil... Can too much sulfur on the scalp pose a problem?   Can it be mixed/ dissolved in water for a tea rinse?

Working towards long, strong beautiful hair.


----------



## baglady215 (Jan 29, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> Ladies, I think the sulfur is working.. The beginning pic was taken on 12/31 and the second pic is now... the pic taken on the 31st was right after a trim turned haircut! lol Overall, I'm pleased with the progress I've made in one month. I will definitely continue with my sulfur.
> ​



Wow, I definitely see progress!  Congrats!



Au-natural said:


> Just to be clear, is the sulfir suppose to dissolve?   Can it be mixed/ dissolved in water for a tea rinse?



I think you can only use sulfur with oil, MSM with water.  The sulfur doesn't really dissolve in the oil because it always settles to the bottom.  I just shake it every time I apply.  HTH!


----------



## Au-natural (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmm ok.

Working towards long, strong beautiful hair.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 29, 2011)

baglady215 said:


> Wow, I definitely see progress!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can only use sulfur with oil, MSM with water.  The sulfur doesn't really dissolve in the oil because it always settles to the bottom.  I just shake it every time I apply.  HTH!



I use Sublimed sulfur in water and aloe and spray it onto my scalp because I'm in a full sew-in. It's definitely growing, but I'm not sure if it's from the sulfur or the vits. 

But the sew-in has to go. I think my hair is going to be majorly uneven after takedown.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Jan 29, 2011)

NaturalLibra said:


> Thank you soooo much!  I never even thought of Sobey's cause the one in my neighbourhood didn't have a pharmacy but one near my work was able to order it for me and I picked it up today. They only had 500g so it was $10 but I doubt it'll ever run out so it's all good. thanks again! I really almost gave up.



No problem!
Glad you were able to find it for a decent price! 



Missjae09 said:


> Ladies, *I think the sulfur is working*.. The beginning pic was taken on 12/31 and the second pic is now... the pic taken on the 31st was right after a trim turned haircut! lol Overall, I'm pleased with the progress I've made in one month. I will definitely continue with my sulfur.
> ​


definitely!
great progress.


----------



## Lita (Jan 29, 2011)

Cheering you LADIES on!







Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 30, 2011)

I am giving sulfur a break for a little while. I want to see how my hair does without it and I want to start stretching my wash n gos, which I can't do if I am massaging my scalp nightly. I'll prob just use it the night before wash days.


----------



## iri9109 (Jan 30, 2011)

i havent been using sulfur for about a week...it was leaking onto my pillowcases and sheets and clothes and leaving black stains...so until i make the no-drip version and braid my hair back up, i wont be using it.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Jan 31, 2011)

I just took down my micros in preparation for my relaxer on the sixteenth. Did a mini protein treatment last night with apHogee two minute. Will probably do another next weekend. 
Saturday was the last day I applied sulfur; I want to make sure there is no residue left on my hair.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 31, 2011)

applied my sulfur mix last night after my wsh and DC


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 31, 2011)

Unfortunately ladies, I'm gonna have to drop out of the challenge. I have so much going on right now and hair is in the back of my mind. Good luck ladies and HHG!


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 31, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Unfortunately ladies, I'm gonna have to drop out of the challenge. I have so much going on right now and hair is in the back of my mind. Good luck ladies and HHG!



Hope everything is okay, Nikki!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 31, 2011)

^^Thanks Elle. Between planning a wedding, work, family issues and depression...my hair is suffering. I almost bit the bullet and chopped 9 months ahead of schedule on Friday. The only thing keeping me from doing it is the wedding. Everything will work out


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 31, 2011)

^^^ Well I hope you feel better. I'm not sure if it will help but green shakes are a natural mood booster. I drink the ones by Amazing Grass and they make me feel better when I am stressed.


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Jan 31, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> I'm using my sulfur with JBCO and I'm getting length and thickness!  It's a smelly mess but it's working for me.



This mix separates soo much...what r u doing to make it mix better?


Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 31, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> ^^^ Well I hope you feel better. I'm not sure if it will help but green shakes are a natural mood booster. I drink the ones by Amazing Grass and they make me feel better when I am stressed.


 
Amazing Grass? Hmm...off to Google I go.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jan 31, 2011)

Haven't used my mix since Thursday. I'm going to wash tonight and apply.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Jan 31, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Unfortunately ladies, I'm gonna have to drop out of the challenge. I have so much going on right now and hair is in the back of my mind. Good luck ladies and HHG!



Sorry to see you go!
Sending some good vibes your way!


----------



## Legally Natural (Jan 31, 2011)

Check in. I don't know if it is from the sulfur or all the changes that I have made, but I am getting pretty good growth. Below is a picture of my growth with braids since using sulfur. I should mention that it has not even been an entire month yet--more like half a month. My mother braids my hair to my scalp first and then finishes the loose plait, so I can't fake the growth. My finger is where my braided hair starts. I will definitely make my goal of BSL by the end of the year if it keeps going like this. 

I thought going close in would let you see it better. No fooling around here.


----------



## Lusa (Jan 31, 2011)

Are you ladies washing your hair every morning after applying the sulphur mix the night before?


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 31, 2011)

Applied my sulfur mix for the night.


----------



## winona (Jan 31, 2011)

Lusa said:


> Are you ladies washing your hair every morning after applying the sulphur mix the night before?



No I wash/cowash max twice a week.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Jan 31, 2011)

Are y'all using liquid or powder sulfur?


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 1, 2011)

Your curls are so shiny and healthy looking...I just ordered my sulfur from Amazon! Can't wait to start using it. 



Missjae09 said:


> I ordered my sulfur from amazon.com.. you can search for sublimed sulphur. IBasically I make sure I mix 8 fluid ounces of oil (olive, castor, ayurvedic and essential oil rosemary) with one teaspoon of sulfur. (a variation of Njoy's mix)


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 1, 2011)

Once I added sulfur to my edge mix I got great results http://www.longhaircareforum.com/hair-care-tips-product-review-discussion/523447-check-out-my-edges.html 

But I am dropping out of the sulfur challenge. Good luck ladies


----------



## esi.adokowa (Feb 1, 2011)

Legally Natural said:


> Check in. I don't know if it is from the sulfur or all the changes that I have made, but I am getting pretty good growth. Below is a picture of my growth with braids since using sulfur. I should mention that it has not even been an entire month yet--more like half a month. My mother braids my hair to my scalp first and then finishes the loose plait, so I can't fake the growth. My finger is where my braided hair starts. I will definitely make my goal of BSL by the end of the year if it keeps going like this.
> 
> I thought going close in would let you see it better. No fooling around here.



great progress!



QueenFee said:


> Once I added sulfur to my edge mix I got great results http://www.longhaircareforum.com/hair-care-tips-product-review-discussion/523447-check-out-my-edges.html
> 
> But I am dropping out of the sulfur challenge. Good luck ladies



sorry to see you go!



Lusa said:


> Are you ladies washing your hair every morning after applying the sulphur mix the night before?



Yupp 



prettyhair73 said:


> Are y'all using liquid or powder sulfur?



powdered.
although liquid sulfur seems like it might propogate through my mix more evenly..


----------



## reeko43 (Feb 1, 2011)

applying sulfur mixture every other night.  I wash my hair weekly.  It is just too cold and my new growth is too much for me right now to wash more frequently.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Feb 1, 2011)

Applying sulfur in grapeseed oil to my scalp tonight.


----------



## Legally Natural (Feb 1, 2011)

Lusa said:


> Are you ladies washing your hair every morning after applying the sulphur mix the night before?



I cowash on Wednesdays and Fridays. I do my full routine shampoo, DC, etc. on Sunday. Between that time, I moisturize and seal everyday. What I use on top of the BeeMine Hair Growth Serum is Shescentit scalp spritz to make sure that I am putting something moisturizing over the sulfur.


----------



## reeko43 (Feb 1, 2011)

SimplyBlessed said:


> This mix separates soo much...what r u doing to make it mix better?


 
I put coconut oil in my mix and I keep the mix where the temperature is below the cocnut oil's melting point. The other oils in the mix keep the mix from turning completely solid must it does stay thick.  I just shake well when I am ready to use and it does not come out runny.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Feb 1, 2011)

Applied my mix tonight.


----------



## omachine (Feb 1, 2011)

twisting my hair for the next four weeks....started watching natural85 yt videos to help me maintain and define my twists....thank you natural85!!!....also started applying my sulfur mix to my scalp again this past sunday after a three week hiatus...


----------



## CB1731 (Feb 2, 2011)

Haven't applied my mix in over a week. My hair has been straight but I'm washing it tomorrow so I will apply it then. I have been taking MSM powder though.


----------



## Honi (Feb 2, 2011)

I may be crazy but has anyone noticed that their hair is lightening? My hair is normally darker in the winter and is dark brown.  During the summer it lightens a bit.

I have been applying the mixture to my temples and scalp. The hair on my temples are blondish.  I'm not applying it to my hair so I don't know where the streaks are coming from.  I have had a few people ask me if I colored my hair.

It may not be the sulfur itself but the herbs I infused the oil in?


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Feb 2, 2011)

^^^^ Hey Honi! It's possible that it is the herbs that you've infused into your oil.  The sulfur shouldn't lighten your hair.  What herbs are you using?


Update:  Still going with my sulfur mixture.  I'm proud of myself...I've actually been consistent with using it 2x per day everyday.


----------



## Honi (Feb 2, 2011)

justicefighter1913 said:


> ^^^^ Hey Honi! It's possible that it is the herbs that you've infused into your oil.  The sulfur shouldn't lighten your hair.  What herbs are you using?
> 
> 
> Update:  Still going with my sulfur mixture.  I'm proud of myself...I've actually been consistent with using it 2x per day everyday.



I think you're right.  I used a bunch  burdock root, nettle, chamomile flowers (this may be the culprit after some research), fenugreek, marshmellow root, dried yarrow and some others I can't remember


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Feb 2, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> i havent been using sulfur for about a week...it was leaking onto my pillowcases and sheets and clothes and leaving black stains...so until i make the no-drip version and braid my hair back up, i wont be using it.


 

You can make a cream base mixture instead of oil.. Use some butters like Shea, mango or Aloe.. Just mix the sulfur and some oils to that and that should with no more leakage.

You can do 8oz to 2tsp of sulfur.. I haven't even started yet I been working so much OT I have to find the time over the weekend..

You can do 4oz of what kind of butter and the other 4oz in oils.. 

Mix the butters with the sulfur together.. then add the oils still stiring and then zap in microwave just to melt it a little and then let that sit and it's ready..

HTH


----------



## janda (Feb 2, 2011)

Just a quick update. I'm still messaging my scalp almost every night with Bee Mine. I have a party to go to this Saturday so I'm thinking about straightening my hair and doing a length check to see if this stuff is making a difference.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Feb 2, 2011)

I haven't applied my sulfur in a few days. Well, there's MSM in Anita Grant's rhassoul deep condish so may that counts. I used that yesterday. I tried it in a new way since I'm out of oil right now (well I have some but I use that oil for my face and I don't want to use it on my scalp.). I mixed some sublimed sulfur with half a bottle of Oyin Juices&Berries and I would apply that to my scalp. I think I prefer doing that instead of oil. Oil is too much for my scalp. I need to stock up on some more Juices&Berries anyway since I'm about to put in twists so I'll get a couple extra specifically to mix with my sulfur or MSM


----------



## Missjae09 (Feb 2, 2011)

That's a wonderful idea!!! Thanks so much for sharing!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Missjae09 (Feb 2, 2011)

Is anyone experiencing a lot of shedding?? Although my hair I growing I feel like I'm shedding a bit much.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## NYDee (Feb 2, 2011)

I am. I took down my 4 weeks cornrows and shed so much. Now I'm thinking of trying some of the tips in this thread about adding aloe vera and other things to curb the shedding. In the mean time I'm doing black tea rinse and using Alter Ego Garlic deap conditioner. I will find out if there is any improvement when I take down my cornrows.



Missjae09 said:


> Is anyone experiencing a lot of shedding?? Although my hair I growing I feel like I'm shedding a bit much.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## iri9109 (Feb 2, 2011)

Honi said:


> I may be crazy but has anyone noticed that their hair is lightening? My hair is normally darker in the winter and is dark brown.  During the summer it lightens a bit.
> 
> I have been applying the mixture to my temples and scalp. The hair on my temples are blondish.  I'm not applying it to my hair so I don't know where the streaks are coming from.  I have had a few people ask me if I colored my hair.
> 
> It may not be the sulfur itself but the herbs I infused the oil in?



mine lightened a little! its really noticible in direct light, but not as much otherwise...it went from near near black to a lighter dark brown...idk if it was the sulfur, or some EOs...



LadyMacgyver said:


> You can make a cream base mixture instead of oil.. Use some butters like Shea, mango or Aloe.. Just mix the sulfur and some oils to that and that should with no more leakage.
> 
> You can do 8oz to 2tsp of sulfur.. I haven't even started yet I been working so much OT I have to find the time over the weekend..
> 
> ...



thanks for the tips...actually this morning i melted like 2 oz of shea, 3 oz of coconut oil, and the rest JBCO & bhringraj oil...i shook the oils up then put the sulfur in a container and poured the oil over it and shook it up for a few minutes and put it in the freezer for 10-15 minutes...its like the perfect consistency of a pomade/grease...i only used a tsp of sulfur, but next time i will use 2...melted the shea and coconut oil in a color applicator bottle that i sat in a pot of boiling water for a couple of minutes...i heard that the microwave can take away some of the nutrients.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Feb 2, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> mine lightened a little! its really noticible in direct light, but not as much otherwise...it went from near near black to a lighter dark brown...idk if it was the sulfur, or some EOs...
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the tips...actually this morning i melted like 2 oz of shea, 3 oz of coconut oil, and the rest JBCO & bhringraj oil...i shook the oils up then put the sulfur in a container and poured the oil over it and shook it up for a few minutes and put it in the freezer for 10-15 minutes...its like the perfect consistency of a pomade/grease...i only used a tsp of sulfur, but next time i will use 2...melted the shea and coconut oil in a color applicator bottle that i sat in a pot of boiling water for a couple of minutes...i heard that the microwave can take away some of the nutrients.


 

Thanks for the microwave tip.. Let me know how your mixture works out for you.. Sounds like a great mixture you have there.


----------



## Prudent1 (Feb 2, 2011)

Have been only using my sulfur mixture once a week vs twice for the past few weeks  but am planning on applying tonight and massaging scalp before putting in some 2 strand twists again. I haven't had much shedding or lightening thank goodness!


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 2, 2011)

I added castor oil to my hemp/sulfur mix (1 oz hemp oil, 2 oz castor oil, 3/4 tsp sulfur).  No more runny mess!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Feb 2, 2011)

Applying some more of my mix tomorrow night. I think I'lll do every other night and wash on Friday/Saturday.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Checking in, I am still applying my mix and massaging it into my scalp nightly. So far so good. I will probably do another length check again on the 22nd. I want to see if I get another inch. Thats roughly what I got between Dec 22nd and January 22nd. I have been doing well with consistency!


----------



## mystery29 (Feb 3, 2011)

I just joined this challenge. I mixed some sublimed sulfur with peppermint oil, jbco, and coconut oil. Hope this works out


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Feb 3, 2011)

Applied my sulfur mix last night


----------



## Lita (Feb 3, 2011)

Honi said:


> I think you're right.  I used a bunch  burdock root, nettle, chamomile flowers (this may be the culprit after some research), fenugreek, marshmellow root, dried yarrow and some others I can't remember



Chamomile is known to lighten hair naturally with continue use....On LHC people use this with honey to lighten hair...Some just use Chamomile as a tea rinse....


Happy Hair growing!


----------



## MizzBrown (Feb 3, 2011)

Trying to get rid of my BeeMine sulfur mix. The DRYNESS!!! I knew it was coming but....you really gotta make sure your hair stays moisturized.

And I thought I'd only have to oil about twice a week. When i look at my scalp the next day, its like I never put anything on it. Its sucking it up. 

I now apply 4-5 times in week.


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 3, 2011)

MizzBrown said:


> Trying to get rid of my BeeMine sulfur mix. The DRYNESS!!! I knew it was coming but....you really gotta make sure your hair stays moisturized.
> 
> And I thought I'd only have to oil about twice a week. When i look at my scalp the next day, its like I never put anything on it. Its sucking it up.
> 
> I now apply 4-5 times in week.


Yep, this is why I'm giving my sulfur a break...even though I applied to my scalp, it would seep onto my hair, and my roots were very dry and would mat more due to the dryness, which made detangling more difficult.


----------



## Au-natural (Feb 4, 2011)

I did, I took liquid msm for a month then the next month I made my own liquid msm from the powder and distilled water... My hair sprouted like crazy and I kept weaves and braids in as a protective style.when I would take my hair down from the weaves I would get so much shedding.... Handfulls of hair. I got the length but I thought I was going bald. But I did an intense moisture protien balance treatment and it stopped shedding almost instantly.





Missjae09 said:


> Is anyone experiencing a lot of shedding?? Although my hair I growing I feel like I'm shedding a bit much.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App





Working towards long, strong beautiful hair.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Feb 4, 2011)

I applied my mix last night and I added a little liquid MSM to my sulfur mix; hopefully it adds that extra umph.


----------



## mystery29 (Feb 4, 2011)

For anyone using there sulfur mix more than twice a week how often do you wash your hair?


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Feb 4, 2011)

mystery29 said:


> For anyone using there sulfur mix more than twice a week how often do you wash your hair?


 
I co-wash/DC 2x a week and shampoo 1x monthly.

ETA: I use my mix 3-5x a week


----------



## bride91501 (Feb 4, 2011)

^^ This is exactly what I do too. I use my sulfur mix every other day.


----------



## lushcoils (Feb 4, 2011)

Do you still get the extra growth if you only apply the sulfur to your scalp 2x-3x a week?


----------



## An_gell (Feb 5, 2011)

Just checking in I haven't applied my mix or done anything to my hair in about over a week cuz my Mom passed away, but I'm gonna jump back into it soon.


----------



## ycj1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Au-natural said:


> I did, I took liquid msm for a month then the next month I made my own liquid msm from the powder and distilled water... My hair sprouted like crazy and I kept weaves and braids in as a protective style.when I would take my hair down from the weaves I would get so much shedding.... Handfulls of hair. I got the length but I thought I was going bald. But I did an intense moisture protien balance treatment and it stopped shedding almost instantly.
> 
> 
> 
> Working towards long, strong beautiful hair.


Could u tell us what brand of the liquid msm you used and where did you purchase it from? TIA


----------



## omachine (Feb 5, 2011)

took my twist out and finger combed....discovered lots of shed hair....going to cut back to applying the mix from everyday to only three times a week...


----------



## sleepflower (Feb 6, 2011)

I am getting twists put in on Wednesday. That plus all this talk of shedding worries me, so I think I will use the Bee Mine three times a week as opposed to every day. Maybe look into a garlic supplement. I hope to notice a difference!


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Feb 6, 2011)

An_gell said:


> Just checking in I haven't applied my mix or done anything to my hair in about over a week cuz my Mom passed away, but I'm gonna jump back into it soon.



Wow sorry to hear this....my prayers r with u! Pm me If u need to talk 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Renee29 (Feb 6, 2011)

An gel, I'm very sorry for your loss.  I've been through it too.
I hope you ladies don't mind me joining you at this late junction.  If I may, i'll start tomorrow with my homemade mix of castor,hemp, vit E and sulfur


----------



## reeko43 (Feb 7, 2011)

An_gell said:


> Just checking in I haven't applied my mix or done anything to my hair in about over a week cuz my Mom passed away, but I'm gonna jump back into it soon.


 
Oh wow, I am so sorry.  I know the last thing on your mind is hair.  I pray for peace and strength for you and your family.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Feb 7, 2011)

An_gell said:


> Just checking in I haven't applied my mix or done anything to my hair in about over a week cuz my Mom passed away, but I'm gonna jump back into it soon.


 

Oh no, I am so very sorry for your loss. You and your family are definitely in my prayers.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Feb 7, 2011)

An_gell said:


> Just checking in I haven't applied my mix or done anything to my hair in about over a week cuz my Mom passed away, but I'm gonna jump back into it soon.


 
Im so sorry An-gell. Will be thinking about you and your family.

I have been lurking for a while but getting back on track as of today.


----------



## Honi (Feb 7, 2011)

My application is not consistent. Right side has more growth than the left. Bought more herbs for a new batch. Gotta work on other side.

Sent from my LS670 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Feb 7, 2011)

I just made a new batch and I let it sit for a few days so I will be using the new batch tonight.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Feb 8, 2011)

Checking in. I fell off a bit since I have been sick. I haven't applied my sulfur mix in a week. I am in need of a trim badly so I will be getting one this weekend and will begin using my sulfur mix then.


----------



## Au-natural (Feb 8, 2011)

Tjclark minerals liquid msm he has liquid biotin too bit im afraid to take it cuz of the break outs.





ycj1 said:


> Could u tell us what brand of the liquid msm you used and where did you purchase it from? TIA





Working towards long, strong beautiful hair.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Feb 8, 2011)

Getting ready to restart sulfur application!

On a side note, I did not experience any burning during my relaxer and I only stopped application for one week and based as per usual. So from my experience, I would say that one week is enough time to wait to relax after ceasing sulfur application.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 8, 2011)

I just got my powder sulfur, it's yellow and I added oils to it but it looks powdery when I apply it. Does this go away?


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Feb 8, 2011)

prettyhair73 said:


> I just got my powder sulfur, it's yellow and I added oils to it but it looks powdery when I apply it. Does this go away?


 
How did you mix it?


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 9, 2011)

I just realized I didn't use enough oil...have to buy more tomorrow!! 



4everbeautifull1 said:


> How did you mix it?


----------



## Meritamen (Feb 9, 2011)

Just started back on my MSM. I think it was helping with my knees, don't know if it was helping with hair growth.


----------



## MISSBOSSY (Feb 9, 2011)

Can I join?
I've been taking MSM and applying a mix of sulfur, MT, emu oil and jbco to my scalp daily since January.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 9, 2011)

I am putting my sulfur mixed with my natural hairobics scalp treatment on now. I am also using my EVOO, avocado oil and coconut oil mixture for the ends and the rest of my hair. Everyone says the sulfur stinks but I didn't smell anything once I mixed it, other than the Hairobics peppermint and other essential oils mixed in.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Feb 9, 2011)

prettyhair73 said:


> I am putting my sulfur mixed with my natural hairobics scalp treatment on now. I am also using my EVOO, avocado oil and coconut oil mixture for the ends and the rest of my hair. Everyone says the sulfur stinks but I didn't smell anything once I mixed it, other than the Hairobics peppermint and other essential oils mixed in.


 

Yeah, I heard the same thing about the smell before I got started too but I found that it is not the sulfur that smells but whatever it is you choose to mix it with that will determine the smell. Anyhoo, I am sure you will love the results!


----------



## transitioning? (Feb 9, 2011)

I used my bee mine oil a couple days ago and my scalp is still shiny. I think I will decrease my applications to 2-3 times a week. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Feb 9, 2011)

co-washed my hair then applied my sulfur mix.


----------



## winona (Feb 9, 2011)

Still applying my mix at least 3 times a week


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Feb 9, 2011)

still applying my sulfur mixture 2x daily......getting ready to get a weave installed...can't wait!!


----------



## transitioning? (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok so this isn't an official check-in cuz I don't know how to add pics but I got about a half inch of growth in 17 days since I started bee mine in conjunction with the msm pills I take. I'm so excited and I hope this growth keeps up. I'm about to start wearing wigs to up my retention.

Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## MissErikaM (Feb 10, 2011)

*Sigh* I am not doing too good at this. I have been taking 4000mg of MSM daily for about 2 weeks (yay!) But last night I decided to up the ante and apply my mix I made a few weeks ago (I tsp sulfur, hazelnut oil, grapeseed oil, sally's argan oil filled up to the 8 oz marker). This morning I woke up with a horrible headache, body ache, hot flashes and stiffness in my joints. I asked my pharmacist if I was having some sort of reaction and she said no, those aren't symptoms and it was coincidence. Soooo hopefully it wasn't and I will try again tonight as my symptoms have worn off. Wish me luck!


----------



## africanqueen456 (Feb 10, 2011)

been applying 2x a week...Had a sew in for 3 weeks(did it myself bad). Now I have another one I'm going to leave this one in for longer hopefully ....


----------



## africanqueen456 (Feb 10, 2011)

SimplyBlessed said:


> Wow sorry to hear this....my prayers r with u! Pm me If u need to talk
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


 

Im sooo sorry...I dont know what to say....My condolences goes out to you and your family...Hold your head up hun....I feel like too many are leaving us just when we need them....You will be okay!


----------



## MangaManiac (Feb 10, 2011)

Is it alright if I join this challenge? 

I was taking MSM orally since the end of July and stopped in January and these past two nights started applying a mix of 1.5 tsp. sublimed sulfur, 40 drops of Orange EO, 4 oz. AVG, and 4 oz. Hot 6 Oil. 

I'm taking Nioxin (1 pill), ALA (200 mg), Fish Oil (1-3,000 mg), and 1 tbsp. vegetable powder (sometimes) per day. I'm going to add in a multivitamin and MAYBE my MSM powder back into the mix. 

The MSM did wonders for my joints while I was working out, but it breaks me out regardless how much water I drink (100-150 oz even!).


----------



## Afrobuttafly (Feb 10, 2011)

Been meaning to get back in here to say that my sulfur is WAYYYYY expired. So for now I can't participate in the challenge. Bummer. If by chance I get some moolah I'll repurchase and be back in.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 11, 2011)

An_gell I am so sorry for your loss! You and your family are in my prayers.  Be encouraged, we are all pulling for you!



An_gell said:


> Just checking in I haven't applied my mix or done anything to my hair in about over a week cuz my Mom passed away, but I'm gonna jump back into it soon.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have fallen off on applying sulfur for like 10 days, partially bc I have been sick. But I am going to get back on it today!


----------



## mystery29 (Feb 11, 2011)

I really like this challenge between the month I took just MSM and me beginning to apply sulfur topically my hair has really florished


----------



## An_gell (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello! I just wanted to thank everyone for their condolences in regards to my Mother's passing.  She is and will be deeply missed everyday, and I was in the process of sharing my natural hair techniques and journey with her.  I got all my makeup and hair obsessions from her, she loved looking good because she believed if you looked good you felt good about yourself. Even on days she didn't feel good she would still do her hair and makeup and I know she would want me to continue on with my hair journey.   I have jumped back on the wagon, and I managed to apply it twice last week and will start fresh tomorrow with apply it every other day.


----------



## bride91501 (Feb 13, 2011)

An_gell - such strength you have.  I'm sure your mom was, and is, very proud of the woman you've become.  

My deepest sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Feb 13, 2011)

An_gell I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## KenyaDoll (Feb 13, 2011)

An_gell, you and your family are in my prayers. I am sorry about your loss. 

I have an update regarding the creamy sulfur mixture. It has been about 4 weeks (I think I took the pic on the 15th of Jan) and I gained about an inch. The creamy mixture does work just as well as the drippy mixture.


----------



## An_gell (Feb 13, 2011)

KenyaDoll said:


> An_gell, you and your family are in my prayers. I am sorry about your loss.
> 
> I have an update regarding the creamy sulfur mixture. It has been about 4 weeks (I think I took the pic on the 15th of Jan) and I gained about an inch. The creamy mixture does work just as well as the drippy mixture.



Gurl that's so good progress in 4 weeks!!


----------



## aicramphoto (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm lurking on this challenge (I saw it late and I didn't post photos, started Jan. 24.). I'm natural, but for the past two weeks, I've had it flatironed.

Anyway for those with shedding, I have had no shedding: the first week, while it was curly, I applied MT/MN/Sulfur on scalp and put NuGro leave in on the hair, co-washed with Alter Ego (let it sit for 10-30 min) in the AM; 
This week, I mixed the sulfur with oil, applied to scalp and put garlic oil (2-3 drops) in oil (2 separate bottles!) and applied to to hair(while waiting for NuGro hair oil shipment). The smell is gone by morning. Pull it back lightly or wear a non-abrasive hair band and go. I think I have seen growth, but I will give it a few more weeks.

Supplements: 500 mg garlic 2x day, 1000 mg MSM 3x day, 5 mg biotin 3x day, Shen Men Hair Skin Nails 2x day.


----------



## Lita (Feb 13, 2011)

@An gell...My prayers goes out to you & your family...May God hold your hands at this time...


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 13, 2011)

aicramphoto said:


> I'm lurking on this challenge (I saw it late and I didn't post photos, started @Jan. 24.). I'm natural, but for the past two weeks, I've had it flatironed.
> 
> Anyway for those with shedding, I have had no shedding: the first week, while it was curly, I applied MT/MN/Sulfur on scalp and put NuGro leave in on the hair, co-washed with Alter Ego (let it sit for 10-30 min) in the AM;
> This week, I mixed the sulfur with oil, applied to scalp and put garlic oil (2-3 drops) in oil (2 separate bottles!) and applied to to hair(while waiting for NuGro hair oil shipment). The smell is gone by morning. Pull it back lightly or wear a non-abrasive hair band and go. I think I have seen growth, but I will give it a few more weeks.
> ...


Holy wow that's a lot of biotin and MSM! How long have you been taking this and have you had any side effects?


----------



## janda (Feb 14, 2011)

An_gell said:


> Just checking in I haven't applied my mix or done anything to my hair in about over a week cuz my Mom passed away, but I'm gonna jump back into it soon.



I am so sorry to hear this. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Wildkat08 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ooooh... tell me more! I've been wondering if there is an effective creamy sulfur mixture.  Do you make/buy it?



KenyaDoll said:


> An_gell, you and your family are in my prayers. I am sorry about your loss.
> 
> I have an update regarding the creamy sulfur mixture. It has been about 4 weeks (I think I took the pic on the 15th of Jan) and I gained about an inch. The creamy mixture does work just as well as the drippy mixture.


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 15, 2011)

I relaxed 5 days ago, so I laid off the sulfur for about a week and a half.  I started again tonight.  I only did the front because I really want it to catch up to the back ASAP.  Hope to get some good growth!

Oh, and I added a bit of MN to my mix.  We shall see!


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 16, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. An_gell. 

My latest challenge report: 
I am taking MSM and using the sulur mix on my scalp. I do have a lot of growth but I just started the MSM vitamin this week so not much to report there. The sulfur has a slight residue on my fingers but on my scalp it doesn't really have anything. I use it about 3-4 times a week and just turned my cousin onto it.


----------



## Au-natural (Feb 17, 2011)

I have been gettin really good growth. So far, in about 2 weeks I have abt a 1/3 inch. I would post pictures but I have really close cornrows so you can tell with pics.

Working towards long, strong beautiful hair.


----------



## sarathu (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello! Can I join?? I have agood feeling about this sulfur thing.
Im picking up my sulfur from the pharmacy tonight.

Starting Length:NL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:Full SL
Regimen:Braids under lace fronts, moisturize and seal 2x a day, co wash 2x a week, poo at 2 week takedown.
Method of Sulfur Application:Flowers of sulfur, JBCO, EVCO, Jojoba mix. 3x a week, at night.
Other Growth Aids:Hairfinity Vitamins


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Feb 17, 2011)

*hugz* to An_gell. 

Im still applying my mix about 3x per week.  It's almost gone and I'm thinking about trying a different oil, although I do like the mix that I currently have.  Never satisfied.    I'll prolly just leave it as it is and keep using it. I do feel like I have growth; I'm using the last pic in my siggy (2.2011) as my starting pic.  I'll do another length check at the end of March to see what's what.   I'm also very happy with the oil that I'm using, it's a ceramide rich oil and my newgrowth is feeling nice and manageable.  So yeah I think Imma keep this combo.  I kind of want to order some mango fragrance oil for summer instead of using peppermint, although I like the tingly feeling I get with the peppermint.  I'm really just rambling...  sawwy.


----------



## Prudent1 (Feb 17, 2011)

^^^ I like the tingle from the peppermint oil too. 
Been applying my mixture 2 -3 times a week. Not doing a length check officially for another few weeks though. Either way it goes, this is the best my scalp has felt in a while


----------



## aicramphoto (Feb 17, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Holy wow that's a lot of biotin and MSM! How long have you been taking this and have you had any side effects?


No, I have never had any side effects. Actually, I saw what some folks were taking it (on another forum) and I was not taking as much. I also don't break out and it doesn't hurt my stomach. I did a lot of research to see if there was a toxicity issue. I've been doing this more or less for about 3 years, but I was only doing this 2x a day. I always stop for a 2 weeks every season to shock my system (usually when I am out of town or the country).

Since then, I have upped my protein intake (semi-vegetarian). I was eating chicken or fish only once or twice a week and I am trying to have a serving every day. I just don't have a taste for it, but I know that is a cause of weak or slow-growth. I will assess this in about 3 months.

The MSM was really for other issues. I had some sun damage to my face and along with Vitamin E (internally), it is finally starting to fade. MSM also helps with the joints for those of us who don't know how to take it easy while exercising!!


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Feb 17, 2011)

I mixed a heaping teaspoon of sublimed sulfur into 4oz of Hot Sixx oil last night. I hope to be more consistent this bottle. I used 8oz of oil last time and I did not get the itchies everyone has talked about. TODAY I got them! I am excited now!


----------



## manie (Feb 17, 2011)

I know its late in the challenge and I read through the entire thread last week.. ordered my sulfur online from Amazon and got it today.. I will be mixing it and start my first patch test.. Please ladies can I get in ...


----------



## Legally Natural (Feb 17, 2011)

Checking. I have been slacking major, but I promise to get back on board. The reason I haven't been putting the sulfur on my scalp is that I have so much new growth with my braids that I can't even see my scalp anymore. I will be rebraiding this weekend, so my scalp will be visible again. Hope everyone else is keeping up with the challenge.


----------



## reeko43 (Feb 17, 2011)

I was applying every other day but noticed that my scallp was starting to turn white and flaky. I think I will stick to 2x a week.


----------



## transitioning? (Feb 17, 2011)

MissErikaM said:


> *Sigh* I am not doing too good at this. I have been taking 4000mg of MSM daily for about 2 weeks (yay!) But last night I decided to up the ante and apply my mix I made a few weeks ago (I tsp sulfur, hazelnut oil, grapeseed oil, sally's argan oil filled up to the 8 oz marker). This morning I woke up with a horrible headache, body ache, hot flashes and stiffness in my joints. I asked my pharmacist if I was having some sort of reaction and she said no, those aren't symptoms and it was coincidence. Soooo hopefully it wasn't and I will try again tonight as my symptoms have worn off. Wish me luck!



How did it go the second time around? Did you experience any symptoms?


----------



## jerseygirl1977 (Feb 18, 2011)

Starting Length: shoulder length
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: bra strap 
Regimen: wash once a week, deep condition with heat, wearing hair in protective style. right now i'm wearing a wig
Method of Sulfur Application: 2 oz megatek, 2 oz jamaican black castor oil, 1 teaspoon MSM - applied everyday to scalp followed by moisturizing spray
Other Growth Aids: none


----------



## Prudent1 (Feb 18, 2011)

Will be applying sulfur mix to my scalp tonight and enjoying a scalp massage. It feels so good.


----------



## Au-natural (Feb 18, 2011)

Heres a pic update. This was taken the 15th of feb. My braids where done on the 2nd and they where tight as ever!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 is that average for abt 2 wks?

Working towards long, strong beautiful hair.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Feb 19, 2011)

Applied my sulfur mix lastnight.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Feb 19, 2011)

Checking in,
I've been applying my mix every other night and it's still going well. My scalp is a little itchy but I expected that. I put spearmint essential oil in my mix and it feels great on my scalp. I'll be washing and dc'ing tonight and I think I'll do a blowout and flat twists.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Feb 20, 2011)

I didn't apply my mix last night  but other than that I have still been pretty consistent. I am thinking of making 2 different mixes and alternating them but I have been getting really good growth so far. I may post another 30 day progress pic on the 22nd. I am praying that Im on line 4 on my length shirt.


----------



## mystery29 (Feb 20, 2011)

I only have a little bit of my mix left. I have to wait until I get some more peppermint oil.


----------



## An_gell (Feb 20, 2011)

I am detangling and applying my mix today..I have gotten some good growth from this and will definitely continue to use it.  I stopped using my megatek mix back in Dec because I wanted to see for myself if the sulfur and oils really work, plus if I used both I wouldn't be able to tell which one was giving me growth.  So far, my opinion would be that it works but you have to be consistent.  I just used up the last bit of oil from Jan, and have another jar of  sesame oil that has been infusing in brahmi, horsetail, and fenugreek herbs for about 2 months.  I will add some JBCO and start using this oil in about another week.


----------



## KenyaDoll (Feb 20, 2011)

I made it myself...megatek (1oz), shea butter(3 oz), and oils (4oz); however, next time I am going to decrease the amount of shea butter and increase the amount of megatek (I want it to be creamier).


----------



## Renee29 (Feb 20, 2011)

Checking in.  Its been a while, I know, but I have been consistant with my mix.  I'm on the second batch as I co-wash daily (12 hours).  I am gonna try to thicken my mix next batch.  I may add some MT too. HHG


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 20, 2011)

I made up a new batch of 2oz castor oil, 1oz vatika oil, and 3/4 tsp sulfur powder.  I want to order some MT to throw in there too.


----------



## ycj1 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi all, its been a while since I last posted but I think I will have to drop out of this challenge. Saturday I did a rebraid bc my braids were loose and messy looking and I noticed when I took a couple of them out I had some broken off hairs in the front by my ear. The only thing I can attribute it to is the sufur mix I spray on my scalp. I can't go through another major set back especially after this last Oct when I cut off 3 inches. At the rate I'm going I won't have enough hair on my hair to braid soon.

I just hope all of you ladies will have nothing but sucess with this challenge and keep it growing.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Feb 21, 2011)

Very quick  check-in:  Still going strong. Made a new mixture but added a few squeezes of Mega-Tek to the mixture.  We'll see how this works out.  Also, I had to take my braids out after only having them in for about 2.5 weeks.  Totally ridiculous, considering the cost and the fact that they usually last me about a month and a half.

I'm getting ready to get a weave installed....I'm so hoping that I don't have to abandon the install after a month. I will surely be pissed if that happens.  On the other hand, I do want my hair to keep on growing!!!


----------



## transitioning? (Feb 21, 2011)

ycj1 are u sure its not the braids u put in because I don't think breakage is a side effect of sulfur

Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Feb 21, 2011)

Checking in with a 30 day progress pic! I am now at line 4 (Barely but claiming it). I am pleased with the results I am getting with my mix. It looks like I have gotten roughly an inch for the last 2 months and going at this rate, when I make it to line 10 in 5-6 months I will cut off damaged, see thru ends. 

I apologize for not posting clean, fresh out of the shower hair this time. I took my bun down and DH snap the pic. 

Can't wait to post at the 5 line in 30 days!


----------



## ycj1 (Feb 21, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> ycj1 are u sure its not the braids u put in because I don't think breakage is a side effect of sulfur
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


I know it's not the braids for sure bc I have been wearing braids since 2009. It could be other things now that I think about it. On alternate days when I don't spray the sulfur mixture in I've been applying Brahmi oil and other times I am using my mt. It could be a mixture of all that does'nt agree. I really can't say. But my sulfur mixture is liquid msm, distilled water and amla oil mix.


----------



## transitioning? (Feb 21, 2011)

Could the breakage be from rubbing the oils in? Are u applying and rubbing our parts only?

Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 21, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> ycj1 are u sure its not the braids u put in because I don't think breakage is a side effect of sulfur
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App



My hair started breaking using my sulfur oils, because the oil would leak onto my hair and was drying it out, which in turn made it more prone to breakage. I even cowashed daily and my roots were really dry.

ETA: Saw the other post...I don't think MSM causes dryness though.


----------



## Legally Natural (Feb 21, 2011)

I will be back on the grind today. I rebraided my hair so I can finally see my scalp again. A lot of good growth last month.


----------



## MangaManiac (Feb 21, 2011)

I hope it's not to late to join! I've been following the rules since Feb. 1st, but was just now able to get my photos from my camera to my computer. Here we go:

*Starting Length:* APL (a little bit past)

*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* Full BSB (will trim ends)

*Regimen:* 
Shampoo/DC/ACV & tea rinse when necessary (1x per week?)

Cowash when necessary (2x per week)

Spray braids, bun, and baggie whole head at night (after sulfur application)
​ *Method of Sulfur Application:*
Oil mix applied to/massaged into the scalp containing:
4 oz Aloe Vera Gel
3 oz Hot 6 Oil
1 oz Moisturizing spray (any - trying to get rid of my stash)
2 tsp. pure MSM powder (TriMedica)
1 tsp. Sublimed Sulfur (Preferred Plus Pharmacy - Amazon)
40 drops Orange EO 
30 drops Peppermint EO
30 drops Rosemary EO​ *Other Growth Aids:*
Nioxin

High protein diet
     Including vitamins for health, skin, and joints

Daily exercise 

​*I PROMISE TO:* ...apply my mix EVERY night, check in at least once a week, take Nioxin, vitamins, and a min. of 65g protein DAILY, and exercise for a minimum of 1 hour 5x a week. 


I'm trying to lose weight and get my skin in check, so hopefully that will make me stick to my fitness and diet/lifestyle (NOT temporary!). I've made good on everything except the exercise, so this week is my week to turn things around and develop a habit again! 

My starting pic is attached. It was taken Friday, January 28, 2011. Sorry about the weird angle and closeness - my little brother has never taken a hair check picture before!


----------



## Newtogrow (Feb 21, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> My hair started breaking using my sulfur oils, because the oil would leak onto my hair and was drying it out, which in turn made it more prone to breakage. I even cowashed daily and my roots were really dry.
> 
> ETA: Saw the other post...I don't think MSM causes dryness though.



It seems as though the sulfur lead to breakage for my hair as well. I haven't used it for about a month now. My hair is in cornrows so I won't know how it's doing until I rebraid.


----------



## An_gell (Feb 21, 2011)

Cowashed and applied mix today.


----------



## ycj1 (Feb 21, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> My hair started breaking using my sulfur oils, because the oil would leak onto my hair and was drying it out, which in turn made it more prone to breakage. I even cowashed daily and my roots were really dry.
> 
> ETA: Saw the other post...I don't think MSM causes dryness though.


thanks EllePixi, that really is the only thing I can attribute that broken hairs to. Maybe I'm using too much at one time with the MT, Brahmi and the sulfur mix.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Feb 21, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> My hair started breaking using my sulfur oils, because the oil would leak onto my hair and was drying it out, which in turn made it more prone to breakage. I even cowashed daily and my roots were really dry.
> 
> ETA: Saw the other post...I don't think MSM causes dryness though.


 


ycj1 said:


> thanks EllePixi, that really is the only thing I can attribute that broken hairs to. Maybe I'm using too much at one time with the MT, Brahmi and the sulfur mix.


 
Hey ladies  - I'm not a part of this challenge but I lurk in here from time to time b/c I use BT. I was afraid of the above happening so I melted my BT & poured it into an empty grease jar. Then I put it in the fridge so it would solidify again. When I apply it to my scalp, I apply it like grease with my fingertip, instead of as a liquid in an applicator bottle.

This insures that I don't use too much that it's running to my hair and so far I haven't had any dryness issues. HTH...


----------



## Xavier (Feb 22, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Hey ladies  - I'm not a part of this challenge but I lurk in here from time to time b/c I use BT. I was afraid of the above happening so I melted my BT & poured it into an empty grease jar. Then I put it in the fridge so it would solidify again. When I apply it to my scalp, I apply it like grease with my fingertip, instead of as a liquid in an applicator bottle.
> 
> This insures that I don't use too much that it's running to my hair and so far I haven't had any dryness issues. HTH...



I had a really bad reaction to MTG years ago when I used it. The oil would run down my neck and gave me a bad rash and my neck was black. 

I told myself when I make my sulfur mixture this week I am going to use coconut oil so that it can solidify which will not run in my past experiences of using it without sulfur.


----------



## Prudent1 (Feb 22, 2011)

CW last night and applied creamy sulfur mixture. Will apply again Thursday.


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm holding off on sulfur this week because I plan to do a corrective relaxer on Sunday.


----------



## ycj1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Xavier said:


> I had a really bad reaction to MTG years ago when I used it. The oil would run down my neck and gave me a bad rash and my neck was black.
> 
> I told myself when I make my sulfur mixture this week I am going to use coconut oil so that it can solidify which will not run in my past experiences of using it without sulfur.


Excellent idea. I too had a bad reaction to the mtg, it did leave my neck black with a bad rash so I stopped using it. But yr suggestion is a good one. As a matter of fact I just made some but added some mango butter to it. It's in fridge now. Thanks so much


----------



## Curlybeauty (Feb 23, 2011)

Will EVCO make my mix creamy since is solidifies when slightly cooled? I need to use that up before I think about getting anything else. Ordering some MSM powder soon. Might add Tea tree EO for germs, and Orange for smell


----------



## Xavier (Feb 23, 2011)

For those who purchased the sublimed sulfur locally where did you go? I went to Walgreens pharmacy on lunch and they would only sell 12oz to me, and I really don't need that much.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

I applied my mix and will go to bed in a bit.


----------



## Ladybug33 (Feb 23, 2011)

Xavier said:


> For those who purchased the sublimed sulfur locally where did you go? I went to Walgreens pharmacy on lunch and they would only sell 12oz to me, and I really don't need that much.



*I ordered it from Walgreens pharmacy and it was here in 24 hours.*


----------



## MISSBOSSY (Feb 23, 2011)

I’ve slowed down from applying daily to every other day. I’ve just started to notice a boost in growth. I take my braids down this weekend so I’ll be able to tell how much then. I’m also noticing that my skin has gone from super oily to very dry :-S


----------



## luvbighair (Feb 23, 2011)

Not in the challenge....just started PS under a home-made wig made out of HCCC.
(lemme know if it's too late)
If not....
Current Length: Full BSL
Goal Length: FULL MBL (maybe grazing WL *crosses fingers*)
Regimen: Cowash nightly, apply sulfur mix. Friday-steam/DC day, Sunday-wash/DC day

Recipe: 1tsp of sublimed sulfur to: 4 oz of Olive oil, 3.75 ounces of castor oil, .25 ounces of tea tree/vitamin E oil

(gonna get some rosemary to add in there)


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 23, 2011)

Xavier said:


> For those who purchased the sublimed sulfur locally where did you go? I went to Walgreens pharmacy on lunch and they would only sell 12oz to me, and I really don't need that much.



Amazon... I think it was 4oz and really cheap.


----------



## MissErikaM (Feb 23, 2011)

Applied twice this week so far. The smell was kinda bothering me so I had a sample size of fragrance oil from a soap supplier so I added it and now my mix smells like Tahitian vanilla spice  I've also been using Wild Growth Oil since it leaves my hair super soft, so hopefully that will counteract scalp dryness, and Sally's brand 'Argan Oil' to keep my strands silky. Hopefully I can stay on my external applications, I've been taking MSM capsules regularly for about a month or so and my nails are the longest they've been in my life (only 1/4 in but for me its super long!)


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 23, 2011)

I need to get back to this, I have been a super slacker since I had family in town.  I have a temp sew in, so now I will muck this weave hair up and apply it everyday until the weave starts to look to horrible to have in....teeheee....

**skips off to apply**


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Feb 23, 2011)

applied my sulfur mix


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 23, 2011)

I am taking the MSM and about to apply my sulfur mix to my scalp before bed. I've been writing since 12 noon today. I need to rest!!!


----------



## NYDee (Feb 24, 2011)

Don't know if I will continue using this. I'm shedding so much. I already have fine hair and I don't want a stringy mess. Has anyone been able to combat shedding?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 24, 2011)

NYDee said:


> Don't know if I will continue using this. I'm shedding so much. I already have fine hair and I don't want a stringy mess. Has anyone been able to combat shedding?


This is my first day using it

Seems like I have a headache tho

Can u reduce your sulfur ratios?


----------



## Au-natural (Feb 24, 2011)

Is your hair out or in a protective stye? Have your tried a protien treatment? 





NYDee said:


> Don't know if I will continue using this. I'm shedding so much. I already have fine hair and I don't want a stringy mess. Has anyone been able to combat shedding?





Working towards long, strong beautiful hair.


----------



## Carisa (Feb 24, 2011)

NYDee said:


> Don't know if I will continue using this. I'm shedding so much. I already have fine hair and I don't want a stringy mess. Has anyone been able to combat shedding?


 
Many people here have said garlic tablets will help


----------



## omachine (Feb 24, 2011)

i started to apply my sulfur mix before i go to the gym and then i rinse it out when i get home....i find that if i leave it in over night that i experience major shedding...i also upped the amount of olive oil that i put in the mix...


----------



## Rossy2010 (Feb 24, 2011)

Just made a fresh mix that should last me until when I relax on 26 March ( i will be 13 weeks post).
 I changed the oils:
sulfur 
equal amounts of Emu and JBCO - 8 oz
30 drops of peppermint EO
30 drops or rosemary EO


----------



## Curlybeauty (Feb 24, 2011)

So will the coconut oil thicken my mix up


----------



## An_gell (Feb 24, 2011)

Cowashed last night and about to apply my mix tonight.


----------



## coyacoy (Feb 26, 2011)

Count me in! Been using sulfur for one month so far

*Starting Length: a couple inches passed shoulder*
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: APL*
*Regimen: pre-poo and wash weekly - henna monthly - DC as needed - braid as PS and lace front wig it *
*Method of Sulfur Application: mixed with JBCO (2tsp sulfur 8 oz JBCO)*
*Other Growth Aids: supplemnts - MSM , liquid biosil *​ 
This is my first challenge - so exciting! Starting (one month in using sulfur) pics attached. Hoping the front will thicken during this challenge 
Thanks!


----------



## esi.adokowa (Feb 28, 2011)

Has anyone been able to get sulfur stains out of their pillowcases?
I'm not sure what to wash them out with.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok. I fell off for awhile. Between strep throat, a head cold and trying to catch up with school I didn't have anytime to apply my sulfur mix. 

But I'm back and going to go all the way this time. I'm determined to reach BSL by my birthday (October) but hopefully before.

After washing last night I applied my sulfur mix. I also used Qhemet Biologics AOHC which has MSM in it.

I will be going to vitamin shoppe tonight to get some more MSM pills (ran out last week).

I also got a trim Feb 14th so I will update my siggy with a new starting length when I get home tonight.


----------



## D.Lisha (Feb 28, 2011)

Finally got my sulfur mix together!
I mixed:
1tsp of sublimed sulfur with
3oz of grapseed oil
5oz of Castor oil

Applied for the first time last nite.
BSL here I come!!


Sent from my DROID PRO using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Prudent1 (Feb 28, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> This is my first day using it
> 
> Seems like I have a headache tho
> 
> Can u reduce your sulfur ratios?


Yes, you should reduced the sulfur amount and tweak like any other products. If the headaches continue I say you may be sensitive and this may not be the growth aid for you.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

        I am late but I need something to remind me to use my MTG.   I am going to order my sulfur today and alternate use until I see which one I like best.  So do I use it daily as my scalp oil?

   Current stats in my siggy.  I have layers to grow out. Goal for Dec 2011, get six inches on my shorties that are less than 10 inches.  Gain 3 inches + on my canopy and front fring.  Hope some growth on lower layer any amount. 

   Will start today with MTG.  Will check in again when I receive my sulfur powder.

     Thank you for this challenge.


----------



## Miniaturemom (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm joining. I ordered Hesh Shikakai and Hesh Brahmi Amla Oils and Sublimed Sulfur powder today. s/b able to start on sunday. This is all new to me. 
will try a mixture of 10% sulfur powder +10% Castor oil + 40% Amla + 40% Shikakai for nightly applications to scalp. if this is too oily for my once a week wash regimen i will use a mixture of 10% sulfur powder with 90% aloe vera juice to alternate with the oil mixture. I'd really appreciate input if someone sees any issues with my formulations! 

ETA- Ok so the Hesh has mineral oil.  That ish is going back.  Looking for alternatives, still hope to be ready to start by sunday.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Feb 28, 2011)

welcome to the new challengers!

we're now two months into the challenge, any more pictures to ooh and ahh over?


----------



## mystery29 (Feb 28, 2011)

Off this week due to getting a relaxer this upcoming friday


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 1, 2011)

Where are you ladies purchasing this sulfur to mix?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Mar 1, 2011)

Back on the sulphur grind...applied my mix last night and baggied....been baggied all day, walked my 2.5 miles...showering DC....apply sulphur....grow hair long.....

this is the plan....teeheee....

Lets get it!!!


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Mar 1, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> Ok. I fell off for awhile. Between strep throat, a head cold and trying to catch up with school I didn't have anytime to apply my sulfur mix.
> 
> But I'm back and going to go all the way this time. I'm determined to reach BSL by my birthday (October) but hopefully before.
> 
> ...


 

YoursTrulyRE I am so glad you are feeling better. I know what you went through with Strept Throat, I had it back to back late last year and it is very painful. On a brighter note, it looks like you are ready to hit the ground running with the sulfur!


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Mar 1, 2011)

I posted in my other challenges that I am debating whether or not to relax. I stopped applying my mix 7 days ago but I am still taking MSM. I am 12 weeks post but I really want to go to 16 weeks. The thing is, I have been shedding a little extra and I figured it is because of the increased growth from my mix but I still really want to wait. If I have not relaxed by Friday, then I will start using my mix again. I am using my Brahmi oil in it's place until then though.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 1, 2011)

Applying my mix to my scalp tonight!


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Mar 2, 2011)

4everbeautifull1 said:


> @YoursTrulyRE I am so glad you are feeling better. I know what you went through with Strept Throat, I had it back to back late last year and it is very painful. On a brighter note, it looks like you are ready to hit the ground running with the sulfur!


 
Thanks. Yes I am definitly on a mission. I haven't been BSL since I was a little girl so I am determined to reach this goal. I have my fingers, toes and eyes crossed.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Mar 2, 2011)

Are there any updates out there? Could use a little inspiration.


----------



## mystery29 (Mar 2, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> Are there any updates out there? Could use a little inspiration.


 
I did a new growth thread a couple weeks ago showing NG five weeks post it is thick. Besides that can sulfur lighten your hair color because my NG is starting to come in light brown now?


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Mar 2, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> Thanks. Yes I am definitly on a mission. I haven't been BSL since I was a little girl so I am determined to reach this goal. I have my fingers, toes and eyes crossed.


 

You will make it!


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 2, 2011)

I used up one jar of my mix and just made another bath that I put in a bottle with sulfur, coconut, avocado, EVOO and Grapeseed oil. My hair won't be straightened until March 31 but I do seem to have a lot of growth. I had about 1 1/2 inches last month. I'll see how I do at the end of March.


----------



## winona (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi ladies I have added MT to my mix(1/2 sulfur mix and 1/2MT).  So now it is my original Sulfur mix (AVJ, JBCO,  Shea Butter (Nilotica), Emulsifying Wax, Sulfur, peppermint, Germall Plus).  I was applying it daily but I have went back to 3-4 times per week.  I am not in love with the smell but I dont like to CoWash in twists because they get soo fuzzy and tangled at the roots.  But I felt a need to switch my reg. wet buns to twists because I feel like the top 1/2 of my head (crown up) is suffering from all the wet bunning.  I will give medium twists(20-30) a month before I try to tweek anything else.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 3, 2011)

prettyhair73 said:


> I used up one jar of my mix and just made another bath that I put in a bottle with sulfur, coconut, avocado, EVOO and Grapeseed oil. My hair won't be straightened until March 31 but I do seem to have a lot of growth. I had about 1 1/2 inches last month. I'll see how I do at the end of March.



prettyhair73 does the coconut oil thicken your mix up at all?


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 3, 2011)

I think I will get this sulfur.


----------



## twilight80 (Mar 3, 2011)

I just rejoined this site, it's been a while since I was a member (2008 to be exact) I just ordered some powdered sulfur two days ago and came across this thread today. So even though it is already March, I would like to join this challenge. 

*Starting Length: I believe I am neck length almost shoulder length*​ 
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: I am going for APL*​ 
*Regimen: I CO Wash every other day, moisturize twice a day with Hawaiian silky 14 in 1 miracle spray and oil scalp with mt and olive oil mixture on the days I don't co wash. I shampoo once every other week. (simple for now until I find a better routine)*​ 
*Method of Sulfur Application: I will mix teaspoon of powder sulfur with my MT and olive oil mix to use on my scalp.*​ 
*Other Growth Aids: MT*​ 
My starting point pics. First pic-front length Second pic- back hair length Third pic- wet ponytail (Undecided if I will transition or relax again. right now 15 weeks post relaxer)


----------



## transitioning? (Mar 3, 2011)

I just can't do the sulphur oils anymore. I'm not dropping out the challenge cuz I take daily msm pills. But this bee mine is giving me headaches

Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (Mar 3, 2011)

I ordered 2 jars of sublimed sulfer powder from amazon and I have sulfer 8 grease to alternate between.  I bought pure rosewater and aloe gel and a silk elements olive deep conditioner.  I also bought niacin, biotin, msm and my hairfinity vitamins. I have my half wigs and and protective styles all ready to go... The only thing I am at a loss for is what does MT mean bc that seems to be somewhat critical in the sulfer regimen? Lol ... Thanks ladies in advance for helping me reach my hair goals. I'm CLAIMING it this year!


----------



## ycj1 (Mar 3, 2011)

HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses said:


> I ordered 2 jars of sublimed sulfer powder from amazon and I have sulfer 8 grease to alternate between.  I bought pure rosewater and aloe gel and a silk elements olive deep conditioner.  I also bought niacin, biotin, msm and my hairfinity vitamins. I have my half wigs and and protective styles all ready to go... The only thing I am at a loss for is what does MT mean bc that seems to be somewhat critical in the sulfer regimen? Lol ... Thanks ladies in advance for helping me reach my hair goals. I'm CLAIMING it this year!


Mt is MegaTek


----------



## coolhandlulu (Mar 4, 2011)

Anybody use sulfur 8 LITE regularly?  Any luck with hair growth or retention?  I just bought it.  I think I might be able to tolerate the smell of this, but I just want to know that I'm not wasting my time.


----------



## Honi (Mar 4, 2011)

mystery29 said:


> I did a new growth thread a couple weeks ago showing NG five weeks post it is thick. Besides that can sulfur lighten your hair color because my NG is starting to come in light brown now?



I'm glad I'm not the only one seeing this.  I posted this awhile back. My hair is definitely lighter


----------



## MISSBOSSY (Mar 4, 2011)

Still applying my mix

Using MT, sulfur, JBCO, emu oil, eucalyptus oil


----------



## MangaManiac (Mar 5, 2011)

I had been so good about applying my sulfur mix and massaging it into my scalp, but for whatever reason for the past two nights I haven't done it. I have, however, been taking my MSM powder in my protein/fruit smoothies religiously. I guess as long as I promise to get back to it today it shouldn't be that bad! 

It's been a month now since I started both applying the sulfur mix to my scalp and taking the MSM powder and my braids seem pretty loose. I don't think I've gotten a consistent 1 inch all over, but maybe I have in the back. As long as I get more than my typical 1/3" I will be happy!


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 5, 2011)

It thins out when I mix it.  Initially I had a natural herbal "grease" type solution from Hairobics I mixed it with and it was thicker. I need something to thicken it! But it's not too, too bad. 



Curlybeauty said:


> I think I will get this sulfur.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 5, 2011)

prettyhair73 said:


> It thins out when I mix it.  Initially I had a natural herbal "grease" type solution from Hairobics I mixed it with and it was thicker. I need something to thicken it! But it's not too, too bad.



prettyhair73 I ended up getting the sulfur from amazon like many of the other ladies. I should've gotten the one I posted the link for cause it would have been here by now 

I will still be using my castor and EVCO mix to make mines 

Are those oils going to be good enough to combat the dryness sulfur seems to cause?


----------



## MangaManiac (Mar 6, 2011)

One way I thickened up my mix and combated dryness was making half the solution (4 oz) 99% pure Aloe Vera gel. I also spray my scalp and braids with a moisturizing spray and baggy my whole head at night. I haven't had any dryness issues since I started doing this! HTH!


----------



## An_gell (Mar 6, 2011)

Checking in, still cowashing 3 times a week and poo'ing as needed.  I have been applying my mix everyday to every other day.  Loving the results, at this rate I'm thinking I will make armpit by end of summer maybe sooner.  I'm moving to Korea at the end of the month so that's going to be a drastic weather change for me because it's super cold in Montana right now which makes my hair dry but it's warmer in Korea.  Going from an extremely dry place to a humid place is gonna be hard but hoping the humidity and heat helps me get a growth spurt.  I'm pretty sure some of my regimen will change due to weather change..


----------



## CrueltyFree (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm still using it. I'm not as hardcore about it as I wanted to be. I mix MSM in my Oyin Juices and Berries and I use it everyday. I just spray it on my scalp and hair. I was tired of using oil because my pillows and everywhere else was getting extra greasy and I don't like that.


----------



## omachine (Mar 6, 2011)

i only applied my mix once this week...


----------



## coyacoy (Mar 6, 2011)

Posting pics for March - the second pic is from last month'ish.....i just really started taking pics at the end of January/beginning of Feb. i am mostly using the sulfur in hopes that my edges will thicken. Will be more consistent with stretching my hair out for the pics in the future so that we can really see what's going on 
HHG ladies.


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 6, 2011)

I started back on my MSM pills. I have the 1000 mg version from GNC. I will take two day along with my other vitamins. I noticed since I stopped taking them that my knees have been acting up again. So that's the big motivator for taking them besides my hair.


----------



## mystery29 (Mar 6, 2011)

Man I still have to wait to use my sulfur due to my current relaxer


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Mar 6, 2011)

I applied my mix everyday last week and took 2 1000mg MSM daily with my multi, nioxin and garlic pills. Hoping I can keep this up until the end of the month and see some extra growth.


----------



## girlfromipanema (Mar 7, 2011)

Interested in joining! Is it too late (crosses fingers).. 

Starting Length:about 2" below shoulder length
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: BSL or bust!!!
Regimen: 1tsp Sulfur with 3oz JBCO and 3oz Amla oil 
Cowash 1-2x/wk each with HE/Aussie Moist then d/c with M&T 1-2x/wk
Moisturize/seal daily with protective styles.  
Wave Nouveau finishing lotion 2-3x/wk (more closer to end of relaxer stretch)
No direct heat til bday in May
Texlax q8-12wks
Method of Sulfur Application: applied to scalp 3-5x/wk
Other Growth Aids: Hair/Skin/Nails vite, gummie multivitamin, MSM


----------



## esi.adokowa (Mar 7, 2011)

girlfromipanema said:


> Interested in joining! Is it too late (crosses fingers)..



it's definitely not too late!


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Still faithfully applying my sulfur mix every other day and taking a supplement that contains MSM. I think I am able to see some results. I flat ironed this weekend and was almost able to grasp the ends of my hair with my fingers from behind! I am chasing down BSL!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 7, 2011)

Received my sulphur powder.  So I made a recipe and used it last night.  I may alternate my recipe with MTG each night.  Tonight I will follow with a creamy butter recipe leave in.  My next  CW is due on the 8th.  I will continue this unles I have adverse effects or to much tenderness or drying as some ladies have reported.  Will keep you posted.


----------



## mystery29 (Mar 7, 2011)

Wait if Ive been taking a vitamin with MSM that still counts right?


----------



## Kimdionneca (Mar 8, 2011)

I have been taking MSM daily but only one pill, I am going to up it, I also have been applying sulfer, but not daily, just a couple times a month cause I cant get over the smell. But I need to suck it up and do it at least on the weekends.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, they should. Coconut oil is excellent. I also use the grapeseed. I may beed to add some castor oil to my mix. It's a little thicker! 



Curlybeauty said:


> @prettyhair73 I ended up getting the sulfur from amazon like many of the other ladies. I should've gotten the one I posted the link for cause it would have been here by now
> 
> I will still be using my castor and EVCO mix to make mines
> 
> Are those oils going to be good enough to combat the dryness sulfur seems to cause?


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 8, 2011)

Still taking my MSM and applying my mix. I just ordered some biotin too and my Viviscal got here the other day. Between those 3 vitamins, my hair should continue to sprout!


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Mar 8, 2011)

Has anyone experience breakouts taking MSM? I used to get them frequently before but I thought it was due to the extra biotin I was taking in but I cut that out. Now I am only taking (2) 1000mg MSM, (2) Nioxin, (2) 3mg garlic and my multi daily. It's just one and not as bad as when I was taking biotin (yet, fingers crossed that it won't be). Could the breakout be a detox effect fo the MSM?


----------



## xmasbaby78 (Mar 8, 2011)

mystery29 said:


> Man I still have to wait to use my sulfur due to my current relaxer



Can you NOT relaxer while using sulfur??

Someone please help me understand this statement!erplexed

Thanks!


----------



## mystery29 (Mar 8, 2011)

xmasbaby78 said:


> Can you NOT relaxer while using sulfur??
> 
> Someone please help me understand this statement!erplexed
> 
> Thanks!


 

The challenge says to stop a week before and week after any chemical treatment


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Isioma85's


Kimdionneca said:


> I have been taking MSM daily but only one pill, I am going to up it, I also have been applying sulfer, but not daily, just a couple times a month cause I cant get over the smell. But I need to suck it up and do it at least on the weekends.


What is your oil to sulfur ratio? I use a standard color applicator bottle.I have been using a variation of Isioma85's sulfur blend (do a search in the natural care forum) I add a teaspoon of sulfur, around 3 Tab of the brand coconut oil grease she mentioned, and the rest consists of whatever type of ceramide rich oil I choose. I also add around 4 drops of tea tree or peppermint EO. That completely does away with the smell for me.  


mystery29 said:


> Wait if Ive been taking a vitamin with MSM that still counts right?


Yes, that still counts.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Checking in, I decided to stretch a little longer and I have started applying my mix again 2 days ago. I am planning to stretch another 4 weeks but I am going to try and stretch until right before summer time and then try and stretch til the holiday season. I am trying to get the most out if this sulfur!


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (Mar 9, 2011)

Here are some starting point pictures as of this morning, 9 March 2011.  I have full confidence that I will be BSL by Dec but if this sulfer and protective styling works for me like it's worked for NJoy and others then I'm hoping to surpass that and be grazing WL by then.  I'll try to take progress pics monthly and post then every 3-4 months or when I see significant growth... Thanks ladies...


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (Mar 9, 2011)

Also, 
#1 excuse the mess in my bathroom, I'm in the middle of a bathroom demolition which had to halt due to surgery... 

#2 the front of my hair is shorter than this due to chemical breakage. My bangs are between my eyebrows and the middle of my nose so I'm working on growing those to at least my mouth, hopefully my chin... 

#3 I got a trim in October which turned into a mini cut, between 1 1/2 - 3 " MUCH more than what we had discussed... Smh but oh well I'm over it...


----------



## nik83 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just got my MSM sulfur powder and added to what I had left of my carols daughter elixer, I will also be taking it orally.


----------



## cocoagirl (Mar 9, 2011)

So as far as shedding, has anyone found a way to combat it? Why exactly does the hair shed more while using sulfur?  For those that have been shedding have you decreased your usage? If so, how often works for you?  I did a cowash and coffee rinse today so I'ma see if that helps...


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 9, 2011)

cocoagirl said:


> So as far as shedding, has anyone found a way to combat it? Why exactly does the hair shed more while using sulfur?  For those that have been shedding have you decreased your usage? If so, how often works for you?  I did a cowash and coffee rinse today so I'ma see if that helps...



I use a garlic condish.


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 10, 2011)

I have been taking 2 of GNC MSM 1000mg pills a day since Saturday. I had stopped taking them for a while but recently started again. I'm glad I did because my knees no longer ache like they used to. Even if it didn't help my hair I would still take them.



HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses said:


>


Whoa I love the shine and thickness of your hair.


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you... It's been a battle to get thus far, I'm just hiking it gets better and better...


----------



## lexxi (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey I would like to join if its not to late.
I'll get some pictures wen I get a chance to get on a laptop.
Starting length: nl/sl
Goal length: apl(from sl to apl is about a 3in difference so goal might change)
Regimen: cowash every week clarify and dc every other since its almost spring. I will apply mix every night. I plan to bun now for about a month as my own personal challenge .
Method of sulfur: I take about 1000/2000 mg of msm powder and I have a old mix of sublime sulfur im trying to use up than I will make another batch with castor oil ,evoo ,evco and peppermint oil
Other growth aids : 15000/20000 mcg of biotin ,i may start garlic pills


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 10, 2011)

prettyhair73 said:


> I used up one jar of my mix and just made another bath that I put in a bottle with sulfur, coconut, avocado, EVOO and Grapeseed oil. My hair won't be straightened until March 31 but I do seem to have a lot of growth. I had about 1 1/2 inches last month. I'll see how I do at the end of March.




prettyhair73

What ratios are you using?? Or how much Sulfur exactly? I have avocado oil/ EVOO and coconut oil and instead of grapeseed i'm going to use JBCO.  Just scared that I may have used too much sulfur. My mix is yellow. I used about 8 ounces of oils and 2-3 tsp of the sulfur.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 10, 2011)

I would love to join as well if it isn't too late. I definitely think i will have progress. I had much progress years ago with sulfur growth aids when my hair was damaged. I can only imagine how much my hair will grow now that it's natural and  more importantly HEALTHY.


----------



## ycj1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi all, just checking in, I've been mia sort of. Laptop full of viruses so all I had was my phone and that was just checking email. Just purchased a new laptop and I am up and running again. Anyway I have been using my sulfur mix of liquid msm and coconut oil, oiling my scalp every other day. Just took out my braids last night too. It's like my hair is the slowest of slow as far as growth is concerned. But I will continue using my sulfur mix anyway.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

I got my sulfur. I will try to use it 3x a week until May, when I get my weave. 

And then for June and part of July before I get another one


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 11, 2011)

My neck broke out a bit from the sulfur...Anybody had skin issues like this. It's only my neck that was irritated. Not sure if its the vitamins or when I accidentally got some on my neck when I was applying it...


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 11, 2011)

1 teaspoon in about 4-6 ounces of oil. My mix is yellow also like the sulfur powder. 



growinghealthyhair said:


> @prettyhair73
> 
> What ratios are you using?? Or how much Sulfur exactly? I have avocado oil/ EVOO and coconut oil and instead of grapeseed i'm going to use JBCO.  Just scared that I may have used too much sulfur. My mix is yellow. I used about 8 ounces of oils and 2-3 tsp of the sulfur.


----------



## xmasbaby78 (Mar 11, 2011)

KurleeK5 said:


> I think it made my hair shed more, but to combat this, I began taked 2000mg of Garlic each day. HTH



May be a dumb question but I was wondering.....

I have Garlic capsules and I was wondering if I could mix this will my oils and sulfur mix??

What do you ladies think?  Bad idea??erplexed


----------



## Roux (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm joining! Just ordered my sulfur.

Starting Length: Full NL stretched
Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: Full SL/ Grazing APL
Regimen: Cowash daily, Sulfur mix each night, mixed silk leave in, Cantu leave in, shampoo and DC once per week.
Method of Sulfur Application: sublimed sulfur + aloe vera oil
Other Growth Aids: green shakes


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 11, 2011)

Update: Yesterday made 1 month of actively participating in the sulphur challenge. I do believe I may have gotten .5 inch afterall!! I did retain the other hair as well!



cocoagirl said:


> So as far as shedding, has anyone found a way to combat it? Why exactly does the hair shed more while using sulfur? For those that have been shedding have you decreased your usage? If so, how often works for you? I did a cowash and coffee rinse today so I'ma see if that helps...


Fortunately I have not had any noticeable shedding. Could be b/c I already had reconstructors incorporated in my HHJ? However, garlic tablets taken internally or garlic condish and poos, and coffee and tea rinses seem to help others from what I've been reading. The shedding is temp and due to new hair pushing through and replacing the older shed hair. It should stop w/i 2 weeks I'm told.



xmasbaby78 said:


> May be a dumb question but I was wondering.....
> 
> I have Garlic capsules and I was wondering if I could mix this will my oils and sulfur mix??
> 
> What do you ladies think? Bad idea??erplexed


 It prolly will not hurt. Afterall, ppl use garlic poos and condish?If you were making your own homemade anti-shedding products w/ fresh garlic you would mix that into condish and oils. I haven't read anything that says garlic and sulphur can't be mixed as long as you have already tried both of these and know you are not sensitive to them. Maybe some others will chime in?!


----------



## An_gell (Mar 11, 2011)

Still applying my sulfur mix had to marinate some more oil because I'm running out.  I also add some bhringraj oil to my mix and I am doing weekly ayurvedic hair treatments as well.  I am enjoying the growth and thickness, I finally got my steamer up and running and I will be steaming tomorrow and doing a cassia treat and applying my mix every other day.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 11, 2011)

I haven't applied my mix because I am wondering if it broke my neck out or if was my detergent...Not sure but I switched detergent and stopped the sulfur mix but I am still taking the MSM paired with 5000 mg of biotin.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 11, 2011)

prettyhair73 said:


> 1 teaspoon in about 4-6 ounces of oil. My mix is yellow also like the sulfur powder.





prettyhair73

Oh wow. I used way too much then. I have about 2 teaspoons in 8 ounces. I will dilute it though Thanks


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Mar 11, 2011)

Going hard on the sulfur, I am planning on adding it to oils and leave ins that I havent used for one reason or another everyday and wash out once a week (maybe twice...)...I need a major surge of hair in the next few months!!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 12, 2011)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Going hard on the sulfur, I am planning on adding it to oils and leave ins that I havent used for one reason or another everyday and wash out once a week (maybe twice...)...I need a major surge of hair in the next few months!!



SunySydeofLyfe

What oils will you use and how much (ratio to sulfur) I need a growth spurt before the summer ends! Do u use the nairobi oil?


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Mar 13, 2011)

Haven't applied my mix in a week because i thought it was breaking me out. Found out it was something else though. Starting back today.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## MangaManiac (Mar 13, 2011)

I've been slacking on applying my sulfur mix to my scalp, but I've been good about the MSM.   I was taking 1g, but because I ran out of the powder and I'm waiting for my online order to get here I've begun taking 1.5g instead. Hopefully I don't have any adverse effects, but I may decide to keep taking the 1.5g if I notice any positive benefits from the change. 

I'll definitely get back to the scalp applications tonight. I'm also planning on DCing and washing my hair this evening after I work out. It's been while...


----------



## An_gell (Mar 13, 2011)

Applied sulfur mix today during detangling and moisturizing...


----------



## coyacoy (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi growinghealthyhair - just to share my experience - I started out using 1tsp per 8 oz of JBCO and wound up adding an additional tsp (for a total of 2tsp per 8oz) after noticing that I didn't feel the "itchies" that many veteran sulfur users have referenced.  Once I adjusted my sulfur ratio I could actually feel something slightly tingling on my scalp.  I have had some success with sulfur but wasn't able to compare the growth rate pre and post the additional tsp.  HTH


----------



## coyacoy (Mar 15, 2011)

Has anyone found that the sulfur tarnishes gold jewelry?  Unfortunately, it appears that it has for me.  I looked up the chemical reaction of sulfur and gold but really didn't find anything.  I plan to purchase a tarnish remover and I'm praying that works! :fallenang 
Just wondering whether anyone else has experienced this?  Thanks!


----------



## Honi (Mar 15, 2011)

I got flake city on my scalp. I've never had a problem with flakes.  Good news is that I am seeing growth  

I guess I'll just have to wash my hair more often.  Usually it's twice a week.

ETA:  It just occurred to me that sulfur is a keratolytic!  Duh!


----------



## smwrigh3 (Mar 17, 2011)

Quick question for you ladies: 

Does your sulfur completely dissovle? I made some and it sinks to the bottom of the container and I have to shake it up every time I use it. Should I add more oil. I used a heaping teaspoon an 8oz of oil.


----------



## iri9109 (Mar 17, 2011)

i havent applied my mix in almost 2 months & i dont think i will anytime soon...i've been slacking on my MSM too but i'm about to start taking 1/2 tsp of MSM powder daily


----------



## mystery29 (Mar 18, 2011)

smwrigh3 said:


> Quick question for you ladies:
> 
> Does your sulfur completely dissovle? I made some and it sinks to the bottom of the container and I have to shake it up every time I use it. Should I add more oil. I used a heaping teaspoon an 8oz of oil.


 
Alot of people have to shake it every time before they use it. Mines has not dissolved but adding more oil wont hurt


----------



## krissyprissy (Mar 18, 2011)

I just made my second batch of mix with 6oz African's Best oil mix and  2 tsp of sulfur powder. I have been using it for three months now and my hair feels thicker. Plus, my it has banished my itchy scalp.


----------



## Missjae09 (Mar 18, 2011)

I have definitely noticed that it tarnishes silver jewelry. 


coyacoy said:


> Has anyone found that the sulfur tarnishes gold jewelry? Unfortunately, it appears that it has for me. I looked up the chemical reaction of sulfur and gold but really didn't find anything. I plan to purchase a tarnish remover and I'm praying that works! :fallenang





coyacoy said:


> Just wondering whether anyone else has experienced this? Thanks!


----------



## Missjae09 (Mar 18, 2011)

Has anyone experienced any breakage since using the sulfur? I'm not sure but it seems that although I'm retaining length.. my hair is breaking off..It seems like I was loosing long strands with no bulb attached. I'm wondering if I should use the sulfur to prepoo (with steam) or just be more careful about not letting it get on my hair but trying to keep it on my scalp. Has anyone else experienced anything like this? ​


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Missjae09,
I've seen perhaps a small amount of breakage. I read somewhere that breakage was a possiblity for some ppl. To combat this, I usually make sure I CW or DC my hair more often. For me the good def outweighs the bad.


----------



## lexxi (Mar 18, 2011)

So small update I have been using my mix everyday or other for about 2-3 weeks now (I started before I started challenge). I had to stop my biotin and msm for awhile because I was on my period for almost a month but gladly it was the biotin(for some reason my BC didn't mix with I dunno but its stopped so far) so I just started my msm back up and I plan to mix it with my homemade smoothes .  I also am out of the weave but I suck at creative ps styles so I may do long kinky twist this weekend .


----------



## lexxi (Mar 18, 2011)

Missjae09 I would do what prudent said or just try to up moisturizing  usually wen I apply my sulfur mix im also moisturizing that night with water and sealing castor oil and I also notice its less drying on my hair if I use my finger to apply it .


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 18, 2011)

coyacoy said:


> Has anyone found that the sulfur tarnishes gold jewelry? Unfortunately, it appears that it has for me. I looked up the chemical reaction of sulfur and gold but really didn't find anything. I plan to purchase a tarnish remover and I'm praying that works! :fallenang
> Just wondering whether anyone else has experienced this? Thanks!


 
An old toothbrush and toothpaste does the trick for me.  I've been doing that for many years to polish my jewelry.  Rinse in cold water when you're finished and it'll shine like new. HTH!


----------



## mystery29 (Mar 19, 2011)

I use coconut oil in my sulfur mix and I am running out. If anyone knows where I can get some more from please let me know.  The place where I order from is having excessive back order. TIA


----------



## ycj1 (Mar 19, 2011)

I am back to using my sulfur 8 hair grease. It's really great for my scalp especially when I do a 5-10 min massage. Just wanted to check in with everyone. I am also using my newest staples which are Mane and Tail original conditioner as a leave in and my newest staples are Garnier Fructis lv-in and I use the Honey and Sage deep conditioner by BlackOnyx77. Wonderful conditioner which makes my hair super moisturized and so so soft when I rinse it out.


----------



## coyacoy (Mar 19, 2011)

MzSwift said:


> An old toothbrush and toothpaste does the trick for me.  I've been doing that for many years to polish my jewelry.  Rinse in cold water when you're finished and it'll shine like new. HTH!


thanks, MzSwift! I will be trying that tonight !


----------



## coyacoy (Mar 19, 2011)

mystery29 said:


> I use coconut oil in my sulfur mix and I am running out. If anyone knows where I can get some more from please let me know.  The place where I order from is having excessive back order. TIA


hi mystery29 - you can find pure coconut oil at your local whole foods store, sprouts or any other store that carries organic foods or natural products.  you can also find online at vitacost for pretty decent prices.  HTH


----------



## sugarwater (Mar 19, 2011)

I have been on my sulfur journey for about 2 weeks but after I run out of powder i'm not going to use it anymore. Way too messy.


----------



## An_gell (Mar 19, 2011)

Still applying my sulfur mix, I added some bhringraj oil, peppermint oil, and sage oil.  I also received my pepper root stimulant in the mail today so I will be rotating this two for the next month to see where it gets me..Hopefully to armpit, almost there but it's taking forever.  Thinking about doing some twist or braids for awhile kinda getting tired of my hair.  But I know once I braid or twist it up I'm gonna miss it.


----------



## MangaManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

So, I FINALLY got back to applying my sulfur mx to my scalp after a very long hiatus (at least 2 weeks) even though I've been taking 1.5g of MSM and Nioxin everyday.

But, I am SO HAPPY! 

I'm in braids and after I applied my mix and moisturized my hair this evening I decided to measure the new growth from my scalp to where the braids begin. I know some of this can be attributed to my braids loosening, but I'm still happy to report the following measurements:

Crown - .75"
Sides - 1.25-1.5"
Back - 1.5-1.75"
Nape - 2"

I put braids in (tight, but not too tight) on Jan. 30th of this year and now a month and a half later I have the above measurements!  I know that some of this is attributed to the braids loosening, but to be honest I haven't really been washing it as much as I should (sometimes 1 every 2 weeks!) and my diet and supplement regimen has been ON POINT as of late! I'm getting between 75-100+ grams of protein in daily and I'm consistently taking 1-1.5g of MSM daily. 

I KNOW that this is a combination of my diet and SULFUR! I'm going to keep doing what I'm doing and add in rigorous exercise to reach my maximum hair growth capacity! 

And before anyone says "This post is useless without pics!" I've provided the following attachments as evidence!


----------



## MangaManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

^ I know the pictures aren't the best, but that's what you get when you do it yourself! Sorry I couldn't use a ruler at the same time - I'll figure out some way to to do that when I post my measurements again in April!

My goal was to have a solid 1.5-2" when I took my hair down some time in May or June 1st, but seeing these measurements I think I'm going to shoot for 3 solid inches! Sulfur and Aloe Vera Gel really works! 

HHG everyone!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 19, 2011)

How are you ladies doing the sulfur while in weaves? I will be getting weaved up soon with a net, and I need some suggestions. I will be using straight hair as well...

Please @ me, with replies..


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (Mar 20, 2011)

Okay I FINALLY received my sublimed sulfer powder, until now I've been using Sulfer 8.... I made a paste for the day (shaeloe as a base, shikakai powder, bhringraj powder, msm, Rosemary extract and sulfer) and an oil for the night ( Alma oil, sulfer, rosemary extract, msm JBCO)  I spray my braids with rosewater before I apply it and I wash my braids ( cornrows ) 2 times a week. So far with just the Sulfer 8, I have experienced no buildup. I added the ayurvedic powders because they are supposed to help with the health of not only the hair but also with the scalp. I am keeping the braids as a protective style under a lace front wig at the moment, I have half wig as well but I'm hoping to use the lace front wig consistently for the next 5 months, with mini breaks in between of course.  I don't have a hair steamer but I have a professional facial steamer I received as a gift for my grades and attendance in Esthetics school so I will do weekly steamings and instead of aiming the nozzle at my face, I'll aim it at my hair, ( I'm doing that now and it's working out perfectly) If I can gain 4-5 inches by August then I will be happy and on target, my goal more than than anything is to grow out my bangs and then gradually cut off the last few inches of straight hair left from a keratin treatment.  It completely straightened my hair, NOT for me... If I can get the kind of growth NJoy got last yer then I can cut it all off and still be grazing WL...


----------



## lexxi (Mar 20, 2011)

So im under the dryer now stretching my hair for  my long kinky twists. My new regimen will be to use the sulfur mix everyday til take down which will be mid May /June. Last time I did this for a month I got 3/4in it was just a experiment though so I will see how it goes this time around using both msm and the sulfur mix. I will be using a oil,water and scurl mix for the moisture of my hair . And since I am a self installer you can see the products I will be using and how it looks later today or tomorrow in my fotki http://public.fotki.com/cymone1/


----------



## mystery29 (Mar 20, 2011)

Im back to applying my sulfur mix. Im doing 3x a week mainly after washes paying close attention at applying it to my nape and edges


----------



## esi.adokowa (Mar 23, 2011)

Sounds like you ladies have been getting some awesome progress!


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 23, 2011)

I gained a lot of length, just had my hair washed/flat ironed today. It's very silky and shiny. The sulfur broke me out on my neck a bit but I still take the MSM along with my biotin, fish oil and Viviscal.


----------



## coyacoy (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi ladies - here are a few progress pics - first set from Jan and the second on March 25. very excited about the progress in the front, which has been a very thin section of my hair due to what I had self-diagnosed as traction alopecia. Just recently started applying the sulfur to my entire head and i'm definitely experincing increased shedding...plan on taking garlic to address. 

Congrats to all of you who are progressing so nicely! you all inspire me


----------



## EmeRaldPrinXess (Mar 27, 2011)

:wow: ur hair is sooo much thicker!!!  



coyacoy said:


> Hi ladies - here are a few progress pics - first set from Jan and the second on March 25. very excited about the progress in the front, which has been a very thin section of my hair due to what I had self-diagnosed as traction alopecia. Just recently started applying the sulfur to my entire head and i'm definitely experincing increased shedding...plan on taking garlic to address.
> 
> Congrats to all of you who are progressing so nicely! you all inspire me


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 27, 2011)

Still taking MSM pills. Usually once a day because of being forgetful or lazy. Still don't know if it's doing anything for my hair but my knees hardly ever hurt anymore.


----------



## An_gell (Mar 27, 2011)

Still applying my sulfur mix, and decided to try a new protective style I'm so tired of bunning so to give myself a break from my hair I decided to get some use out of my phony pony. I'm still trying to figure out how to maintain it without manipulating my hair too much.  I also decided to slow up on the co-washes, I have so much new growth at the roots, but I'm not seeing length maybe shrinkage I don't know. But imma try this out for a minute to see what my results are at the end of Apr.


----------



## An_gell (Mar 27, 2011)

coyacoy said:


> Hi ladies - here are a few progress pics - first set from Jan and the second on March 25. very excited about the progress in the front, which has been a very thin section of my hair due to what I had self-diagnosed as traction alopecia. Just recently started applying the sulfur to my entire head and i'm definitely experincing increased shedding...plan on taking garlic to address.
> 
> Congrats to all of you who are progressing so nicely! you all inspire me




Wow!! That is great progress Coyacoy.  I'm glad that the sulfur is working for you. Congrats!


----------



## MizzBrown (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm halfway through my Bee Mine bottle.

That stuff seems to take FOREVER to use up. I can't wait to get the last drop out.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 27, 2011)

I got my sulfur off Amazon. 


mystery29 said:


> I use coconut oil in my sulfur mix and I am running out. If anyone knows where I can get some more from please let me know.  The place where I order from is having excessive back order. TIA


----------



## pinkprettypanda (Mar 27, 2011)

I just joined the board a couple of weeks ago and I'm so happy that this is my first challenge!!  Before I was a part of the board I was using MTG daily towards the last weeks  of Feb. I'm also currently 4 months post relaxer. 


*Starting Length:* *Shoulder Length*
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* *MBL*
*Regimen:* *Cowash Daily, Deep Condish 3X a wk, moisturize and PS, Full headed baggy wrap w/ a silk scarf. Apply growth aids to scalp day and night.*
*Method of Sulfur Application:* *Sublimed sulfur mix containing JBCO, EVOO, Grapeseed oil, Macademia Natural Oil, Peppermint oil or MTG+ JBCO+ Peppermint oil I prefer my SS mix because it has no smell.*
*Other Growth Aids:* *Vitamins B  complex, 5000 mcg Biotin, Omega Fish oil**
*
Starting Pics:

Towards the front:







Towards the back:


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Just bumpin to see how everyone is doing? I'm back on track with my sulfur reggie. I did a minor trim 1/2" about a week ago to even up my ends. I may flat iron this weekend we'll see. I will post update pics in May.


----------



## afrodominicana (Mar 30, 2011)

My hair has grown a bit since my BC. I think it may be growing a tad bit faster but not much since I only get 1" a month without growth aids. I will be back later with a pic.


----------



## Naturefreegirl (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't know whats wrong, but I keep getting headaces everytime I use the sulfur. I have been mixing the sulfur powder in my 14 in 1 spray along with some castor oil. What am I doing wrong is anyone else experencing this. 


PLEASE PLEASE HELP


----------



## Misseyl (Mar 30, 2011)

I've being applying Peppermint & jojoba oils, mixed w/sulfur and I haven't seen anything spectacular.  I haven't had a relaxer in 17 months and whatever growth I'm seeing is due to the fact that my hair hasn't been relaxed in that time.  My edges will forever be sparse and I'm just going to have to live with it.


----------



## MrsPeaceLily (Mar 30, 2011)

It may be too much sulfur in there. With sulfur, you have to start low and increase slowly.  If not, it can cause headaches. I only take MSM pills so I would think the same side effects happen if applied externally.  



Naturefreegirl said:


> I don't know whats wrong, but I keep getting headaces everytime I use the sulfur. I have been mixing the sulfur powder in my 14 in 1 spray along with some castor oil. What am I doing wrong is anyone else experencing this.
> 
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE HELP





Sent from my HTC Desire using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## esi.adokowa (Mar 31, 2011)

Naturefreegirl said:


> I don't know whats wrong, but I keep getting headaces everytime I use the sulfur. I have been mixing the sulfur powder in my 14 in 1 spray along with some castor oil. What am I doing wrong is anyone else experencing this.
> 
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE HELP


 


MrsPeaceLily said:


> It may be too much sulfur in there. With sulfur, you have to start low and increase slowly. If not, it can cause headaches. I only take MSM pills so I would think the same side effects happen if applied externally.


 
cosigning on this,
if it's causing headaches, you probably need to increase the amount of oil in your mix, decrease the amount of sulfur, or both.
let us know how it goes!


----------



## winona (Mar 31, 2011)

I am still going strong with applying sulfur at least 3X a week


----------



## baladi0822 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi everyone... I'm new to the forum and this is my very first post.  I ordered "sublime" sulfur from Amazon and hope to get started soon.


----------



## Naturefreegirl (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks MrsPeaceLily, I will try to do it again. But for now I am trying MSM pills. But if I do decide to do the sulfur mix what is the right amount to mix? Did you get headaches also?


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 31, 2011)

afrodominicana said:


> My hair has grown a bit since my BC. I think it may be growing a tad bit faster but not much since I only get 1" a month without growth aids. I will be back later with a pic.


 afrodominicana,
Your hair is so pretty!!


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Apr 1, 2011)

Checking in finally. I have been slacking because I have been busy but I am back on it and looking forward to another inch the end of next month. I noticed that my growth rate did slow down when I took a break when I was thinking about relaxing for a couple weeks. I only got half an inch this month without it. With it I get an inch so it definitely works for me and I am sticking to it to hit my goal of an inch per month.


----------



## Missjae09 (Apr 1, 2011)

Is there anyone out there anyone out there who is using their sulfur mix to pre poo only and are you seeing progress.  I've been thinking of using it as a prepoo only.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 1, 2011)

Peeking in to see how you ladies are doing.  Reminding you, as with anything, consistency is key.

As for the headaches post, I've never had an issue with it.  Be careful not to use too much sulfur in your mix. I use a heaping tsp in 8 oz of oils.

KUTGW ladies.  I took a break while stretching but started back since. I'm 35 wks post, btw. (Yay!)

HHG!!!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 1, 2011)

checking in.

   I have been using sulpher four 4 weeks now.  No headaches or drying so I think I made a good mixture.  I currently look like a fuzzy wazzzy bear with all the new shorties all over my head.  Don't know if it completely the sulphur as I am massaging regular also.  But its not hurting.  No shedding or dryness to report so all is good.  Took some first pictures mid march.  Will take more in June to see if much change.  

   Happy growing !!!!


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 2, 2011)

Thought I'd check in. Still taking my MSM pills mostly 1x time a day. My itchy scalp problem has stopped so no need to try he sulfur mix, thank goodness.


----------



## coyacoy (Apr 2, 2011)

baladi0822 said:


> Hi everyone... I'm new to the forum and this is my very first post.  I ordered "sublime" sulfur from Amazon and hope to get started soon.


Welcome, baladi0822!


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm not dropping out of this challenge, I'm going to keep taking MSM but I'm taking a break from the sulfur oil. My stylist was straigtening my hair and found a small patch of hair broken off. The patch was about .5in long.  erplexed I'm not sure why or how this patch of hair broke off so much. The only think that I could attribute it too was the oil. Has anyone else seen this happen?


----------



## MangaManiac (Apr 3, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> I'm not dropping out of this challenge, I'm going to keep taking MSM but I'm taking a break from the sulfur oil. My stylist was straigtening my hair and found a small patch of hair broken off. The patch was about .5in long.  erplexed I'm not sure why or how this patch of hair broke off so much. The only think that I could attribute it too was the oil. Has anyone else seen this happen?



I'm sorry to hear that! 

Sulfur is known for being drying to the actual hair strand, so if that patch somehow got the oil on it and wasn't properly moisturized (and maybe there was some friction during sleep or what have you) it could be that is what caused this to happen. 

I'm in braids, so my biggest concern is moisture. I think when you're using sulfur in any form around your hair you need to be careful about really DCing and making sure that you're washing at least 2 a week to remove buildup and coating. 

I don't know if any of this rings true for you, but please report back with your results after stopping your oil application for a while. It may help someone else!


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (Apr 3, 2011)

Just wanted to upate you lovely ladies.  I started with my sulfer mixtures around March 12th I believe, I have to double check but for about a week or so before that I was using Sulfer 8 while waiting for my SIublimed Sulfer from Amazon.  I was getting tired of these half wigs ALREADY, (sad i KNOW) but I was keeping up my regimine of washing my braids twice a week and sulfer twice a day and spraying my braids with rose water.  Yesterday I took them out fully to wash and condition, I actually tried the oil rinse which was great  for detangling but i does weigh my hair down some so I think I need a much lighter oil.  Anywho.... in that short amount of time, MArch 12th-April 2nd, Ive gained an inch.  So I want to say a HUGE THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  to ALL of you who have shared the wealth of information and I am claiming a year like NJoy.  I just downloaded a photo program on my computer and I want to take a progress pic at a minimum of once a month and I will post the pices in a couple wweks on the 12th, hopefully i will have gained another inch... NTW, the progress I have made in this short amount of time has made me have a new found love for these half wigs...lol


----------



## phyl73 (Apr 3, 2011)

winona said:


> I am still going strong with applying sulfur at least 3X a week



I'm joining this challenge with you hair twin! Im using BT and am starting msm today.


----------



## afrodominicana (Apr 3, 2011)

I finally have comparison pics. The first is January 8 and the second is Today.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Apr 3, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> Is there anyone out there anyone out there who is using their sulfur mix to pre poo only and are you seeing progress.  I've been thinking of using it as a prepoo only.



I came in here to ask the same. I applied my sulfur mix to my scalp and massaged in. After that, I applied my deep conditioner to the length of my hair relaxer style, and now I have one of those foil caps on my head right now. It's toasty up here on my head 

I want to do a braid out. NJoy do you think the pre-poo method I have described above will be effective?


----------



## Curlybeauty (Apr 3, 2011)

I guess i'm one of the few that can say my sulfur mix isn't too messy, if at all.

I have a mix of WGO, JBCO, and CO.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 3, 2011)

Curlybeauty said:


> I came in here to ask the same. I applied my sulfur mix to my scalp and massaged in. After that, I applied my deep conditioner to the length of my hair relaxer style, and now I have one of those foil caps on my head right now. It's toasty up here on my head
> 
> I want to do a braid out. NJoy do you think the pre-poo method I have described above will be effective?



Curlybeauty, your method sounds fine to me.  A 2fer.  Nice!   

And I've also found that adding jbco makes the mix less runny.  You're on it, girl!

Missjae09,  hmmm.  If you mean a prepoo for your strands, I don't think so.  Sulfur may prove drying on your strands.  You should apply it to scalp only as much as possible. I apply at night and cowash in the morning.  That's what's been working for me.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Apr 3, 2011)

@NJoy
Wow your hair really made progress last year and it looks great!



NJoy said:


> @Curlybeauty, your method sounds fine to me.  A 2fer.  Nice!
> 
> And I've also found that adding jbco makes the mix less runny.  You're on it, girl!
> 
> @Missjae09,  hmmm.  If you mean a prepoo for your strands, I don't think so.  Sulfur may prove drying on your strands.  You should apply it to scalp only as much as possible. I apply at night and cowash in the morning.  That's what's been working for me.


----------



## bride91501 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey everybody. So, I fell off in March and didn't apply my sulfur/oil mix consistently. Actually, I can count on 1 hand the # of times I used it  I experimented with different styles all month, and between that and my mini-trim, I nixed all my growth for the month of March 

So, I'm ready to step it up so I can try to reach my goal of grazing APL by my 1 year nappiversary in 60 days.

For April, I'm going to try applying my mix daily, but I'll stagger the times of day (Day 1- morning; Day 2- night, etc). I'm also gonna add 1 more CW for the week (3 in total), and 1 more water rinse (2 total).

Is there anything else I should keep in mind?


----------



## ManeStreet (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi,
I'd like to join. This is my first challenge. I just BC'd about 2 weeks ago after a 22 month transition. I had about 5-6 inches of relaxed ends and the BC took me from MBL to APL. I'm looking forward to growth now that I'm fully natural. On the norm, I get 1/2 inch every month and I'm hoping to increase that. 

I bought my sublimed sulphur last week off amazon and instead of just lurking around I decided to take the plunge and make it official. I applied for the first time on Saturday 4/1. So here I am! 

*Starting Length: APL*


*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: MBL*


*Regimen: I co-wash or rinse everyday, wash n go by applying a moisturizer and sealing with coconut oil*


*Method of Sulfur Application:  Applicator bottle. Apply every night before bed. 1 tsp sublimed sulphur in a mixture of castor oil, coconut oil, EO peppermint, rosemary, orange, tea tree and some water based scalp tonic.*


*Other Growth Aids: Multivitamin, 1000 mg MSM, 1 mg Biotin*​


----------



## lexxi (Apr 4, 2011)

Mini update. So with class and work these twist came in handy and its easy to apply my sulfur every night and to moisturize in the morning . Its quick and easy and i redid the edges and my hair was very soft. My moisturizer for my hair us half s curl half water mix(which is peppermint oil,alma oil,hot coconut oil mix I bought mixed with water) . 
My sulfur mix is now:
1 tsp of sublime sulfur 
4oz of castor oil
2oz of safflower oil 
2oz of hot coconut oil mix (bought it from a hair store for $3 it has coconut,olive oil,wheat germ oil and the list goes on)


----------



## MangaManiac (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm going to play some DDR, shower, and apply my mix now! If anyone knows of a good braider in SW London PLEASE let me know! My hair has grown so much and these braids are looking a little crazy! 

I'm forcing myself to keep them in until my papers are due mid-May, but after that they are coming out and I want to get new ones for the summer (can't deal with loose natural hair during the dissertation summer!). 

Keep up the good work ladies! No matter what, it WILL pay off!


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Checking in again, I have been applying my mix regularly again and I am trying to stay consisent with it this time around. I can feel the little itchies again since I have started back so that's a good thing for me. We have to stick with it ladies, so we can see good results! HHG!


----------



## phyl73 (Apr 5, 2011)

I started my MSM a few days ago (1,000 mg a day.  I want to increase to 2 pills a day by the middle of the month) and have been using BT (once a day, but want to increase to 2 times a day).  Im interested to see how much growth/length I get once I take out this sew-in at the end of April/ middle of May.  I will take pictures of new growth when I take it out and post it in my fokti.  My problem has been thin ends and I don't know why.  I get the length, but then look at the ends, get disgusted and end up cutting them off.  Before I got this sew-in, I had my stylist trim my ends so hopefully I can see some progress this time around.  I think after I do a length check I'm going to either get another sew-in (I heard of this master weaveologist near me) or get braids for the summer.  Either way, I don't want to mess with it too much.  I want to make full BSL by year's end.


----------



## An_gell (Apr 5, 2011)

Still applying sulfur mix.


----------



## ManeStreet (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok I'm being patient....well kinda, lol. But how long does has it taken to notice sulphur mix results? I know its different from person to person. I've only been using it a week but I'm wondering how many weeks or months to continue before I decide if sulphur works for me or not?


----------



## QueenAmaka (Apr 5, 2011)

Checking In! Currently sitting under the dryer for a rollerset. I got my sulfur in the mail 1 week ago and having been using it almost everyday. I mixed it with grapeseed oiland castor oil. Its funny but I can tell my hair is growing faster already 
HHG!!


----------



## coyacoy (Apr 5, 2011)

hi all - 
just wanted to share what happened last night when i applied my sulfur mix. the bottle was low - probably about 3 inches or so high.  as we know, the sulfur never fully emulsifies with the oil (JBCO in my case) so there was a significantly thick layer of sulfur on the bottom.  despite my first instinct to add a little more oil to it to even out the ratio (had originally mixed 2tsp sulfur w/8oz JBCO) - i went ahead and applied it as-is and ladies, let me tell you, 15 minutes later i was in the shower at 11:00 at night washing that mess out of my hair because my scalp was on FIRE !:heated:Sooooooo, just passing this along in case any of you encounter this and think twice about applying before dilluting a bit with a addt'l oil.  HTH to save someone from having to pull yourself out of a nice warm bed on a worknight to take down and wash your (in my case 4b, natural) hair !!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Apr 5, 2011)

Is it safe to oil the scalp with your mix and NOT co-wash it out the next morning?


----------



## bride91501 (Apr 5, 2011)

Curlybeauty - I don't CW always the next morning.  I've gone up to 2-3 days without washing, with no ill effects.  I wouldn't push it past this though.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Apr 6, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> Curlybeauty - I don't CW always the next morning.  I've gone up to 2-3 days without washing, with no ill effects.  I wouldn't push it past this though.



Yeah, that sounds like what I want to do. I just need to cut down on the manipulation of my hair since im approaching three months post relaxer on my hair. I might start it up tonight and wash this weekend...


----------



## NJoy (Apr 6, 2011)

coyacoy said:


> hi all -
> just wanted to share what happened last night when i applied my sulfur mix. the bottle was low - probably about 3 inches or so high.  as we know, the sulfur never fully emulsifies with the oil (JBCO in my case) so there was a significantly thick layer of sulfur on the bottom.  despite my first instinct to add a little more oil to it to even out the ratio (had originally mixed 2tsp sulfur w/8oz JBCO) - i went ahead and applied it as-is and ladies, let me tell you, 15 minutes later i was in the shower at 11:00 at night washing that mess out of my hair because my scalp was on FIRE !:heated:Sooooooo, just passing this along in case any of you encounter this and think twice about applying before dilluting a bit with a addt'l oil.  HTH to save someone from having to pull yourself out of a nice warm bed on a worknight to take down and wash your (in my case 4b, natural) hair !!



First, you have to be careful not to hit 10+% sulfur to solution.  I use a heaping tsp in 8 oz.  I think that worked out to roughly 7-8%.  But next, you have to shake before each use to get some of the sulfur int each application.  I use jbco to thicken my mix but, in my opinion, ONLY jbco will be too thick for the sulfur to sufficiently mix when shaken.  That's why you seem to be using the oil but not the sulfur.  So in this case, as you use up the oil mostly, the remaining concentration of sulfur is above that 10% which WILL cause a reaction in MOST people.  Further, too much can burn your hair and/or scalp.

If you make a new batch, add other oils.  I don't use more than 1 or 2 oz jbco just to thicken, ad not in every batch.

Hope tha helps.


----------



## Honi (Apr 6, 2011)

I have an insane amount of NG. I'm 4 months post but it looks like 6 months. I relax at about 6 months.  I'm hoping I can hang on until June.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Apr 6, 2011)

ManeStreet said:


> Ok I'm being patient....well kinda, lol. But how long does has it taken to notice sulphur mix results? I know its different from person to person. I've only been using it a week but I'm wondering how many weeks or months to continue before I decide if sulphur works for me or not?


 

Like you said, everyone is different. However, I noticed results in a little over 2 weeks when I first started. I think you should definitely see something in a months time. I took a picture the first day I applied and another one 30 days later and was very satisfied with the results. Just be consistent as well as patient and I am sure you will be in for a nice surprise.


----------



## coyacoy (Apr 6, 2011)

NJoy said:


> First, you have to be careful not to hit 10+% sulfur to solution.  I use a heaping tsp in 8 oz.  I think that worked out to roughly 7-8%.  But next, you have to shake before each use to get some of the sulfur int each application.  I use jbco to thicken my mix but, in my opinion, ONLY jbco will be too thick for the sulfur to sufficiently mix when shaken.  That's why you seem to be using the oil but not the sulfur.  So in this case, as you use up the oil mostly, the remaining concentration of sulfur is above that 10% which WILL cause a reaction in MOST people.  Further, too much can burn your hair and/or scalp.
> 
> If you make a new batch, add other oils.  I don't use more than 1 or 2 oz jbco just to thicken, ad not in every batch.
> 
> Hope tha helps.


thanks, njoy.  GTK!  I do shake up before every application; however, never realized that the JBCO could be too thick as the only oil.  I am going to adjust next batch - thx again!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Apr 6, 2011)

Honi said:


> I have an insane amount of NG. I'm 4 months post but it looks like 6 months. I relax at about 6 months.  I'm hoping I can hang on until June.



*gets up and shakes sulfur mix for application*

I need to get where you are for my next touchup, which will either be in July or September/October.

I will be relaxing my leave-out though for my birthday weave. Just a u-shape in the front  

I just wish I could apply my mix to my weave while I wear it


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Ladies:

I  received my sublimed sulfur from amazon today. My mixture is below- I used a 8 oz applicator bottle. I put a litte on my scalp to see if I felt any tingles or headaches. I instantly felt the tingles and became drowsy.  No headaches tho. I like the scalp feeling but I can not use this mixture during the day. I will only use it  at bedtime 3x's a week .

Spoonful of Sublimed Sulfur:
2 oz Avocado Oil 
2 oz of JBCO
1.5 oz Grapeseed Oil
1 oz Vatika Coco Oil 
1 oz Mustard Oil  
10 drops Lavender EO


----------



## Kb3auty (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

I am new to the forum, I have been reading about the results and the mix that you ladies are using. I would love to join the challenge. My hair is currently thinning out, to the point that i have bald spots. :-(.  I put my mix together last night. mixed: 2tsp sulfur powder, 2oz virgin coconut oil, 1/2oz of EVOO, almond oil, 1.5 oz of castor oil, 20 drops of peppermint essential oil. I also purchased tea tree oil, but not sure if i should add it in and how much. 

I hope it's not too late to join. Please let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## mystery29 (Apr 8, 2011)

Used my sulfur mix today after a wash. I am using Coconut JBCO, sulfur, and peppermint oil. I want one more oil to add to it but Im not sure what will work best with this mix.


----------



## ManeStreet (Apr 9, 2011)

Its one week today since I've been using my mix and as far as I can tell and to my surprise, I think I see growth. I usually get 0.5 inches per month so after a week I normally wouldn't be able to notice a growth difference. I BC'd about 2 weeks and I was right at apl length. And now I'm passed apl. I'm natural and I haven't straightened only pulled strands so I could be wrong.  Should know for sure in another week or two. I need to start taking pictures so I can be more accurate. I gotta get DH to help.


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (Apr 9, 2011)

Just updating, Ive been applying diligently and I feel the growth in my braids, I am going to ake a progress pic on the 12th but I am feeling impatient and want to do it NOW I am keeping in mind that I have to be patient... I have a suggestion for those who have seperation issues with their oil mixtures.  I put a small marble in my bottle so when I shake it up it mixes it up and because I use JBCO it hepls a lot so the mixture comes out smoother.  Basically like the little metal balls in nail polish bottles.  It seems to work for me and any sulfer clumps that may have formed are broken up, HTH.


----------



## bride91501 (Apr 9, 2011)

Kb3auty said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am new to the forum, I have been reading about the results and the mix that you ladies are using. I would love to join the challenge. My hair is currently thinning out, to the point that i have bald spots. :-(.  I put my mix together last night. mixed: 2tsp sulfur powder, 2oz virgin coconut oil, 1/2oz of EVOO, almond oil, 1.5 oz of castor oil, 20 drops of peppermint essential oil. I also purchased tea tree oil, but not sure if i should add it in and how much.
> 
> ...



Hey miss lady- welcome to the challenge! I think your sulfur/oil ratio is off. NJoy has mentioned that she uses 1 heaping tsp of sulfur per 8 oz of oil. I use 1 tsp of sulfur for 4 oz of oil. 

There are posts on the first page or 2 of the thread that can advise you on the proper sulfur concentration for your mix.

I hope others will chime in to advise.

HTH


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (Apr 9, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> Hey miss lady- welcome to the challenge! I think your sulfur/oil ratio is off. @NJoy has mentioned that she uses 2 heaping tsp of sulfur per 8 oz of oil. I use 1 tsp of sulfur for 4 oz of oil.
> 
> I hope others will chime in to advise.
> 
> HTH


 

She is absolutely correct and NJoy also STRESSES patch testing. I completely agree with her. Of course there are going to be ladies who just whip together the sulfer mix and apply it without any regard to how their body may react to it but of course this may be detrimental and do more harm than good. 2tsp. sulfer/8 oz oil mixture of your choice.


----------



## coyacoy (Apr 9, 2011)

seems now that i've started taking pics it's hard to wait a whole month in between shots.......so here are progress pics for April.....front continues to thicken


----------



## Curlybeauty (Apr 9, 2011)

I seem to only use my sulfur mix 1x a week on wash days as a pre-poo. And I don't even leave it on that long. I wonder if this will still be effective in getting my growth going. 

I use a self-heating cap for my pre-poo's so maybe that will make it better.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 9, 2011)

Kb3auty

bride91501

HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses

Hi ladies.  Make sure that you're quoting me correctly.  I use 1 heaping tsp in 8 ounces of oils.   And, yes, PLEASE patch test each batch before use.

And I love the marbles idea to mix a thicker mix. Thumbs up!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Apr 9, 2011)

NJoy how are you combating the dryness of sulfur?


----------



## ManeStreet (Apr 9, 2011)

I've been using a week and I haven't had any dryness. My hair has been very moisturized. I guess everybody is different... I also have a water based scalp tonic mixed into mine maybe that's why. Not sure.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Apr 9, 2011)

ManeStreet said:


> I've been using a week and I haven't had any dryness. My hair has been very moisturized. I guess everybody is different... I also have a water based scalp tonic mixed into mine maybe that's why. Not sure.



My mix is strictly oil based 

Maybe it is because I did a reconstructor on dry hair.

Next week, I will clarify, reconstruct, DC with someting moisturizing, grease/oil my scalp while hair is wet, and then do a wet set of some sort


----------



## NJoy (Apr 10, 2011)

Curlybeauty said:


> NJoy how are you combating the dryness of sulfur?



I don't get dryness either, I think for the following reasons:

First, I include penetrating oils (evoo and evco) and jojoba closely resembles the scalp's own lubricant, sebum.

And secondly, I cowash the next morning. Oh, and I'm sure the overnight baggying helps too.


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (Apr 10, 2011)

NJoy;13194125 
Hi ladies. Make sure that you're quoting me correctly. I use 1 heaping tsp in 8 ounces of oils. And said:
			
		

> You know, I edited my post because at first i put 8 oz sulfer/ 1oz oil mixture :crazy: then i called myself fixing it.  Thanks for the correction and im glad you like the marble idea...


----------



## Curlybeauty (Apr 10, 2011)

When my oil gets low, I will use my EVCO for thickness, and to get rid of it


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm taking 1000mg of MSM twice a day. Is this efficient for extra growth or should I up it to 2000mg twice a day or 1000mg in the am and 2000mg in the pm?


----------



## Rina88 (Apr 11, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE I've been takin MSM since April '10- and I just found this link last week and began upping my dosage as suggested on the website Monday (yesterday) 4000mg total. You should start with a low dose like 1000mg because supposedly there can be side effects from body detox like breakouts, headaches, body aches, crazy dreams, irregular menstrual, some other stuff I forgot b/c I never experienced that. 

I'm still on the fence about MSM being for growth. At first it seemed those were saying it just lengthens growth phase. But now since it's a sulfur supplement it could help with protein assembly = hair growth. IDK I don't see a difference using it but I take it anyways just in case it _is_ doing something besides making my joints hurt less (hard workouts).

http://www.a1msm.co.uk/msm-suggested-use-charts.htm

sorry I don't know how to hyperlink lol.

*Applied sulfur mix and baggying  Will cowash in da morning- well it is morning- so when I wake up later.*


----------



## Rina88 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'll also add this link that I found quite interesting. This guy has me sold lol.

http://www.cancertutor.com/Other/MSM-Article.htm


----------



## lexxi (Apr 11, 2011)

Now see I thought I was going crazy when I realized my burn scar on my arm was beginning to go away after  I started msm . So thank you Rina88 for the link


----------



## bride91501 (Apr 11, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Kb3auty
> 
> bride91501
> 
> ...



That's what I get for typing too fast....sorry about that.  I actually meant to type 1tsp, and was *thinking* that I  halved the amount of oil you used, and ended up typing "2" instead of 1.

No more multi-tasking for me, I promise


----------



## candiecoco (Apr 11, 2011)

I would like to join this challenge. This is my first challenge that I'm joining.
I use my own sulfar mix which is EVCO, EVOO, and Hot six oil. I apply to my scalp 5x a week.
I have been applying this mixture for a month now.


----------



## ManeStreet (Apr 11, 2011)

I've been on 1000 mg of msm for 3 weeks now. I have definately noticed that my eyelashes are thicker and longer now. So far that's it. It will take another month or two before I'm sure about if there's increased growth on my head.


----------



## ManeStreet (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok so I whip up so many batches of sulphur and tweak them that somehow my batch got off and it ended up with too much sulphur. Definately make sure you don't have more than 1 tsp per 8 oz or 1/2 tsp per 4 oz or it will give you headaches. I never get headaches and it came twice right after applying the sulphur mix. I think my last batch ended being on slightly more sulphur than it should be but I definatelty noticed the difference. So I've added more castor oil. The headaches are unmistakable. It's the kind that makes you sensitive to light, like a migraine. Now that I added more cator oil hopefully it will be the right ratio.


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 12, 2011)

I've been bad. I haven't been taking my MSM pills at all lately or my other vitamins for that matter. I'm going to go take them right now and get back on track.


----------



## MangaManiac (Apr 13, 2011)

I've taken a break from applying my mix to my scalp, but I've been going strong with the 1.5g of MSM daily. Now that I've rebraided some of the braids along my edges I can start back up with the scalp application. 

I have pictures to post of the progress I've made and I'll be posting more in about a month-month and a half to compare. Hopefully I'll get at least 1/2"!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Apr 13, 2011)

I would love to join if it's not too late?
*
Starting Length: * About 3 inches from BSB
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* BSL _possibly_ just touching MBL?
*Regimen:* Two strand twist, shingled hair, braid out/ perm rod twist out. Shampoo and Henna once a month and Shampoo. Cowash every time else.
*Method of Sulfur Application: * 1tsp of sublimed sulfur in 8 oz of Moe's growth oil using EVOO
*Other: * Taking prenatal, biotin, evening primrose oil, omega 3, and vit b-12 for overall health. Maybe spirulina as well...


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 14, 2011)

hi ladies... does sulfur 8 work just as good as the different sulfur mixes? and if so which one?


----------



## SpicyPisces (Apr 14, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> hi ladies... does sulfur 8 work just as good as the different sulfur mixes? and if so which one?


 
I'm wondering about this too...I have an unused jar of Sulfur 8.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Apr 15, 2011)

I had slacked off on the live sulfur application but I'm starting up again because I hope to be BSL by September!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello! I've been applying my mix religously and cowashing it out the next morning. So far so good. I have to make up for lost time. I am also starting back on my MSM internally to give myself that extra boost. I was told that it is best absorbed with the same amount of Vitamin C. I am gonna have to go back and see where I found that but anyway, I am taking the Emergen-C brand. It has 1000 mg of MSM and 1000 mg of Vit. C in each little packet. It also has other vitamins in it as well. Niacin, Folic Acid, B12, Calcium, Phosphorus, Magnesium, Zinc, Manganese, Potassium, Chromium and Alpha Lipoic Acid. Oh and for those watching calories, it only has 5 per packet. Just thought I'd post this incase anyone was interested in another form of MSM! HHG ladies.


----------



## phyl73 (Apr 15, 2011)

I want to know about sulfur 8 as well. What is the difference in the sulfur everyone else is using and in Sulfur 8? Someone please share.


----------



## ManeStreet (Apr 15, 2011)

Two weeks still going strong. Think I've had 0.5 -1.0 inch of growth but not sure since I don't straighten. It may have grown but since I BC'd just three weeks ago and went from mbl to apl, even if it did grow and inch it still feels so short. I'm not used to this length yet.


----------



## MrsPeaceLily (Apr 16, 2011)

Naturefreegirl said:


> Thanks MrsPeaceLily, I will try to do it again. But for now I am trying MSM pills. But if I do decide to do the sulfur mix what is the right amount to mix? Did you get headaches also?



I only take MSM capsules. I've been taking 2 g daily for a year now. I got headaches the first week because I took a high dose.  Experience is the best teacher. 

From reading this thread, 1tsp of sulfur in 8 oz of oil works well. I haven't tried the oil mixture yet. When I do, I will use this.



Sent from my HTC Desire using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## ManeStreet (Apr 16, 2011)

So am I the only one that noticed thicker longer eyelashes from the msm?


----------



## Charla (Apr 20, 2011)

messed up my post. will try again[[


----------



## ManeStreet (Apr 21, 2011)

It's quite on here... but I have updates anyway to shake things up  So it'll be 3 weeks on Saturday that I've been using the sulphur mix and I have a little over an inch of growth. I started right at APL and now I may make BSL by the end on May. It's 3 inches for me from APl to BSL. I'm about hald way there. It's got to be the sulphur mix and the MSM. Unfortunately I don't have a starting pic but I'm going to keep up with the pics from this point on.


----------



## mystery29 (Apr 21, 2011)

ManeStreet said:


> It's quite on here... but I have updates anyway to shake things up  So it'll be 3 weeks on Saturday that I've been using the sulphur mix and I have a little over an inch of growth. I started right at APL and now I may make BSL by the end on May. It's 3 inches for me from APl to BSL. I'm about hald way there. It's got to be the sulphur mix and the MSM. Unfortunately I don't have a starting pic but I'm going to keep up with the pics from this point on.


 

Thats really good, especially since you acheived over an inch in less than three weeks. If you get pics please post


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Apr 22, 2011)

It's warming up now and I plan on co-washing and wearing wash and go's more often so I will jump back in the game with my oil mix. The plan is to start back on Sunday night. I will be infusing some horsetail in my jojoba oil over the weekend and will add sulfur and aloe vera to the oil on Sunday. I will apply everynight to my scalp and co-wash every Sun and Wed (Friday's have become my new wash with shampoo night since I don't need so much time to twist and let dry for a twistout).

I have been taking my MSM (2-1000mg in the am & pm) daily. I ran out but just purchase the Doctor's best 1500mg MSM so I will continue to take them 2x twice a day (total 600mg) as long as I get no adverse reactions.


----------



## French Rouge (Apr 22, 2011)

I apply my sulfur mix about 15/30 each month. So far so good. I think I've gained about 2.5-3inches since Feb. It may be a little less. I'm not so sure because I didn't take starting pics. I was a little past APL after a trim and now I'm BSL. I'm also taking Nioxin (started about 1 month ago). Before the Nioxin I was taking HSN made by Solgar. Don't know if it is the sulfur or vitamins, but I'm seeing progress and thickness.


----------



## lexxi (Apr 23, 2011)

So update on pics I have had my twist in for a month . I have used the sulfur every day and washed once this whole time. I also redid edges every other week. 
Here are the pics


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (Apr 26, 2011)

Okay so this is my update:  I have been using my sulfer mix for about 6 weeks, used sulfer8 right before I stared.   I just began using Nioxon, twice a day and my scalp is steady itching. I thought it was the half wigs at first until I realized that I was never itching from half wigs before, but I digress... I take my braids out every two weeks but as I applied the sulfer mix this morning and was massaging it in, I felt how lose they were and how much new growth I have!  It's only been a week since I put them in!!  I only washed once but I usually get 2-3 washes out of my braids in the 2 weeks.  I wasnt able to measure bc I had to go to work but tonight I am going to take them out wash, condition and braid with hair added in.  My hair is a mixture of 3's so I'm surprised the braids last that long and through 2 washes but adding hair will be like an "anchor" and I'll be able to more accurately judge the growth.  I'll also take a pic with my homemade growth chart shirt and again in a few weeks when I take the braids out, I'll take another... That made MY day!!!  HHG.


----------



## luvbighair (Apr 26, 2011)

fyi: getting sulfur in your eye is no fun.

I was co-washing my braids (PS'ing under a wig) and some of the water ran down my face and got in my eye...IT BURNS!

I rinsed and rinsed with cold water, and dealt with a red eye for 30 minutes. I'm extra careful now.


----------



## MangaManiac (Apr 27, 2011)

I've been applying my mix to my scalp nightly and taking my MSM pills. I'm in need of a new batch, but I can't find my EOs! 

Anyways, I can't wait until next week because I will be taking my individual braids out FINALLY! I'm planning on straightening my hair and taking progress pics. I'll probably only leave the hair out for a couple of weeks (maybe all of May) before putting braids back in. Dealing with loose hair in the summer time when you have a dissertation is no bueno.


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (Apr 29, 2011)

My Siggy are my first month and a half results from using my sulfer mixtures... I have to say that I am thouroughly happy with the results. I wrote out the "projected hair goals" in my siggy for before I saw the results so I am going to go back and change them because I think at this rate I may be making BSL way before September, I'm thinking June-July.  Thank you NJoy!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2011)

I definitely want to join this challenge. I am working on restoring my crown and my temples.

*Starting Length:  NL peeking at SL*
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:  APL*
*Regimen:  *
*--Prepoo (Chicoro) when I wear mini twists*
*--Shampoo weekly/biweekly with Elasta QP Soy Oyl*
*--Condition with whatever is on hand (using up my stash)*
*--DC with Taliah Waajid Conditioner or Kenra MC*
*--Seal with a light oil (sunflower, jojoba)*
*--Style with something in my stash (90% probability mini twists)*
*--Moisturized twists 1 to 3 days (experimenting with technique)*​
*Method of Sulfur Application:*
*Using Boundless Tresses oil apply to temples and crown to nape every other day.*​
*Other Growth Aids: None*

*I started using Boundless Tresses last Monday. I would love hair growth but more interested in healing my crown area which is not healthy. *​


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Apr 29, 2011)

Okay ordering some Claudie's Scalp Elixer and Temple Balm. Hopefully it will be here by next week so I can start asap.

Still taking MSM 3000mg 2x daily.

I will be taking new starting pics May 1 so I can keep track of my growth in it's natural state bc I'm in the no heat challenge so no straight length checks for awhile.


----------



## pinkprettypanda (Apr 30, 2011)

Okay so it's time for an update! A little while after I joined the challenge I had a weave installed so I haven't been able to use my sublimed sulfur mix or the boundless tresses I just ordered. *sadface* However I did come up with my own water based leave in moisturizer mix in a nozzle and added a little bit of sulfur to that. We'll see how it goes! As of yesterday I am 21 weeks post!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2011)

I have set my schedule to use the Boundless Tresses, 3x a week Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday. My face is breaking out severely. If that schedule doesn't work I will have to change it to 2x a week.


----------



## NYDee (Apr 30, 2011)

I can't say this has worked for me but since I still have some left I will keep using it.

Does anyone know if it will be as effective if I only use the oil. I'm planning to let it sit in oil for two days then seperate the oil and use only that. I plan to wear my hair out more often this summer so I don't want the residue.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Apr 30, 2011)

NYDee said:


> I can't say this has worked for me but since I still have some left I will keep using it.
> 
> Does anyone know if it will be as effective if I only use the oil. I'm planning to let it sit in oil for two days then seperate the oil and use only that. I plan to wear my hair out more often this summer so I don't want the residue.



NYDee

If you infused in oil without heat i would do it for at least 1 week with 2 weeks being optimal. If you infuse it in the sun it'll infuse faster. You can always heat if up on the stove and then let it sit for two days as well. Just make sure no water gets into it. As a precaution I had vitamin e to my oil to prevent it from going rancid.


----------



## Charla (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi, I'm late with this challenge but I want to join in. Thx

*Starting Length:* EL 3" TWA
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* Full SL
*Regimen:* Protective stlyes with half wig, apply sulfur oil mix 3-4 week, wash once weekly
*Method of Sulfur Application:* MSM 2000 mcg (since March7)  Sulfur oil mix (start May 1)
*Other Growth Aids:* none


----------



## Rina88 (May 1, 2011)

I have sections of hair where it's been broken off to between 1/4-1/2". Ummm so maybe my sulfur mix is too strong (1 Tbsp per 8oz of oil) or my weave is causing breakage. Those are the only changes I've made to reggie. Hmm we'll see with this next take down if there's more spots of this if so, then I'm going to have to stop


----------



## An_gell (May 1, 2011)

Here are my update pics.  I started using sulfur 28 Dec 10 and am still using it, I'm proud of the thickness I have gained probably due to the Jamaican black castor oil.  In the second pic my hair isn't really straight it was reverting a little as I straighten so I just ended up doing a side bun for the party I was getting ready for so excuse the mess.

ETA: The first pic is from Dec before I started using sulfur.  I hope to make APL by the end of the year. I'm satisfied with the results so far and will continue with it.


----------



## Charla (May 1, 2011)

Rina88 said:


> I have sections of hair where it's been broken off to between 1/4-1/2". Ummm so maybe my sulfur mix is too strong (1 Tbsp per 8oz of oil) or my weave is causing breakage. Those are the only changes I've made to reggie. Hmm we'll see with this next take down if there's more spots of this if so, then I'm going to have to stop


 
The recipe is one *teaspoon* per 8 0z oil.  Not tablespoon.


----------



## thebelleofelle (May 1, 2011)

just got my order of boundless tress in the mail. I wanna start using it today but will it leave my hair oily???


----------



## Fhrizzball (May 1, 2011)

I started tonight. I mixed my sulfur into my new mix of Moe's growth oil and see how that comes out.


----------



## MaryJane3000 (May 3, 2011)

how do you make the sublimed sulfur dissolve in the oil? my sulfur is in a mixture of JBCO, Brahmi/Amla oil and Lisa's elixer. I see all of it sitting at the bottom.


----------



## ManeStreet (May 4, 2011)

you have to shake it up before each use. It doesn't actually dissolve.


----------



## thebelleofelle (May 4, 2011)

plz don't stone me for asking this question, but i couldn't help but wonder how often does anyone/everyone wash?? trying to figure out how long to grease scalp and wash...balance.


----------



## HauteHippie (May 4, 2011)

In the beginning I washed every couple of days (applying nightly or every other night), but both my hair and my weave were not having it.

Now I apply my mix once or twice a week and typically wash weekly (or twice a week if I'm able to sneak into the gym).

I feel like I saw more growth when I washed every 2 or 3 days and will probably go back to that.


----------



## Charla (May 4, 2011)

thebelleofelle said:


> plz don't stone me for asking this question, but i couldn't help but wonder how often does anyone/everyone wash?? trying to figure out how long to grease scalp and wash...balance.


 
I am washing once per week.  I apply the sulfur every other day beginning on wash day.  I use sulfate free shampoo to wash my scalp then I co-wash my hair.


----------



## NJoy (May 4, 2011)

thebelleofelle said:


> plz don't stone me for asking this question, but i couldn't help but wonder how often does anyone/everyone wash?? trying to figure out how long to grease scalp and wash...balance.


 
I cowash daily (or at least every other day).


----------



## ManeStreet (May 4, 2011)

I c0-wash every day and wash with a sulfate-free shampoo once a week.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (May 5, 2011)

Still taking MSM twice a day. Still waiting on my Claudie's Elixir. Does anyone know how long it normally takes to receive an order from Claudie??


----------



## coyacoy (May 7, 2011)

Progress pics for may.......the 1st and 4th pics are for May.....2nd and 3rd ones from last month (April)


HHG!


----------



## phyl73 (May 8, 2011)

Coyacoy it looks so much thicker and longer.  How long have you been applying your mixture?


----------



## coyacoy (May 8, 2011)

phyl73 said:


> Coyacoy it looks so much thicker and longer. How long have you been applying your mixture?


Thanks, @phyl73! I've been using the mix since mid/late January. I am so glad that i started taking pics because sometimes i feel like i didn't get any growth from one month to the next; and then i see the pics and can really tell the difference. i use 2tsp of sulfur with 8 oz of JBCO and pumpkin oil (thanks to @Lita for the 4-1-1 on the pumpkin oil ). next batch i will probably just use one heaping 1 tsp of sulfur with the same oil mix. you've got really good growth, too. how long have you been using it?


----------



## tasha5951 (May 8, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I'm thinking about starting on sulfur....sorry if this has already been asked but, when you apply the sulfur with oil do you 

A- use all 8oz? (that seems like a lot of oil), I'm 2" past SL
B- use it as a prepoo of sorts and cowash like an hour after application or leave it in?  (it just seems like the hair would be really greasy.

Thanks in advance for your answers


----------



## coyacoy (May 8, 2011)

tasha5951 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm thinking about starting on sulfur....sorry if this has already been asked but, when you apply the sulfur with oil do you
> 
> ...


hi @tasha5951.....i definitely use all 8 oz of the oil. sulfur can be pretty strong and you don't want to have too much on the sulfur side and not enough oil to mix it with. check out some of the early pages on this thread....i think that it is @NJoy who gives some really good ratio tips (along with several other ladies). you can also find info on how often to wash when using. i apply it to just my scalp using a plastic bottle with a tip applicator (like you would use to apply color) so that it mitigates the chances of the mix getting anywhere other than my scalp. i co-wash after 3 days max of using; and shampoo weekly. i think some ladies may use it as a prepoo but i don't know with what kind of results. that info should be in this thread as well. i can attest, however, as a traction alopecia survivor that this sulfur mix is the truth!! brought a sista back from the brink of disaster!! 

HTH and HHG!!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (May 8, 2011)

coyacoy: Great Progress!


----------



## phyl73 (May 8, 2011)

I want to add sublimed sulfur to my Boundless Tresses.  Do you all think this will be too much sulfur?


----------



## prettyhair73 (May 8, 2011)

I just started using my mix again. I apply it a lot more at the crown and on my sides. The back is growing like weeds but I think the top and sides take longer. Now I hang my head upside down at night to increase blood flow.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (May 10, 2011)

Just started on my mix again yesterday after a month off. I thought I was allergic to the sulfur but it turned out to be something else. Anyway I'm going to be applying the mix for the rest of the week, cowashing, and then bunning.


----------



## bride91501 (May 10, 2011)

Hey ladies - I've been going strong with my sulfur/oil mix. I've applied it daily for the last month or so.

I forgot to take pics and to measure my hair before I started applying it daily, but I did take pics and measure nearly 2 weeks ago, so I'll have a comparison pt for my next check.

I also decided to add MT to my mix, which I started yesterday. My new mix is: 3 oz of oil (castor, WGO, EVOO), 1 oz of AVG, 1 teaspoon of sulfur, & 2 teaspoons of MT.

I'll post pics when I take my braids down in 2-3 weeks.

HHG


----------



## Phaer (May 11, 2011)

Still applying my mix every other day.


----------



## prettyhair73 (May 13, 2011)

I alternate days for the sulfur, it does something to my neck...makes it feel tight, itchy so I am trying to be sure the mix doesn't touch my skin but it's good for the growth so far,


----------



## Missjae09 (May 13, 2011)

I now make sure I only apply the sulfur when i know I can cowash the next day or at the most within the next 2 days. This has cut down on the shedding tremendously. 

I didn't notice it when others mentioned this before, but my scalp gets pretty itchy after I apply the sulfur...but it's not unbearable, so I deal.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (May 13, 2011)

Applying and cowashing every other day.


----------



## MISSBOSSY (May 14, 2011)

Still applying my mix daily/every other day. I did a 2" cut in early April which took me to just past APL. I'm not back at BSL. It seems to be working!


----------



## NJoy (May 14, 2011)

I mentioned this in the random thoughts thread but, thought I'd mention it here too since I know sulfur had a part in this.

When I started my hhj in 2010, my hair was freshly cut in layers and my bang was eyebrow length. I just noticed today that my bang is past APL. Officially a few inches longer than the longest layer of my hair was when I started last year. Let me say that another way. If my bang started *bald length*, it would now be a little longer than the longest part of the starting length of my hair. I think I officially doubled the length of my hair. Yeeeee! 



prettyhair73 said:


> I alternate days for the sulfur, it does something to my neck...makes it feel tight, itchy so I am trying to be sure the mix doesn't touch my skin but it's good for the growth so far,


 
Not sure how long you've been using it but, I had that too in the beginning. I was gonna stop because I thought I might've been having an allergic reaction. It stopped doing that eventually. Just putting that out there.


----------



## Deuces (May 14, 2011)

This was recommended to me, and I def want growth, so here goes!

*Starting Length:* SL
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* BSB
*Regimen:* Protein treatment 2x/wk, Co-wash 1x/wk, moisturize & seal daily, clarify 1x/mo
*Method of Sulfur Application:* sublimed sulfur powder...any recommendations for oil?
*Other Growth Aids: *Nioxin Recharging Complex


----------



## ladyviper (May 14, 2011)

Njoy when can we expect another inspirational update? (with pix ofcourse)



NJoy said:


> I mentioned this in the random thoughts thread but, thought I'd mention it here too since I know sulfur had a part in this.
> 
> When I started my hhj in 2010, my hair was freshly cut in layers and my bang was eyebrow length. I just noticed today that my bang is past APL. Officially a few inches longer than the longest layer of my hair was when I started last year. Let me say that another way. If my bang started *bald length*, it would now be a little longer than the longest part of the starting length of my hair. I think I officially doubled the length of my hair. Yeeeee!
> 
> ...


----------



## NJoy (May 14, 2011)

ladyviper said:


> Njoy when can we expect another inspirational update? (with pix ofcourse)


 
ladyviper

Of course! 

I know for sure I'll be wearing my hair out for my birthday, which is June 23rd. I may wear it out on hubby's birthday (5/21), since he's insisting. (Zoinks!  That's next week!) Trying not to tho because my birthday is a goal date for me. But we'll see what happens.

In any case, whenever I do end up wearing my hair out, you can be sure I'll post pics. I'm using a pass from the no heat challenge to do so and am looking forward to seeing what I've got now that I'm back on track.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (May 15, 2011)

@NJoy: Seeing your progress pictures got me started on this experiment w/ sulfur in the first place  I can't wait to see what my hair will look like at the end of the year. I've taken some progress pics along the way, but I haven't been using any heat, so my hair isn't fully stretched. However, I can tell that it is growing something fierce!!! I know that the back of my hair is already reaching APL. I'm hopeful that the front parts of my hair will get there by the end of the year *keeping fingers crossed and staying up on my moisture game*

Thanks a million times over for your inspiration. Can't wait to see your pics either


----------



## Meritamen (May 18, 2011)

Started taking my MSM again because my joints are killing me. I don't know about my hair but I swear my boobs have gotten bigger and heavier... *_sigh_* didn't need help in that department either.


----------



## Legally Natural (May 18, 2011)

I fell off the wagon so hard on this for a minute, but I am BACK! I have been using it for the past week. Now since classes are over, I can focus more on my hair.


----------



## bambieg (May 18, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried sulfur on their eyebrows?? 
I might give this a try.


----------



## Honi (May 18, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> I now make sure I only apply the sulfur when i know I can cowash the next day or at the most within the next 2 days. This has cut down on the shedding tremendously.
> 
> I didn't notice it when others mentioned this before, but my scalp gets pretty itchy after I apply the sulfur...but it's not unbearable, so I deal.



Mine gets itchy too especially with the other herbs I infuse into the oil. A few drops of peppermint EO helps


----------



## ladyviper (May 18, 2011)

I think you are a rockstar.. I find you very inspirational.... you have a hairgoal a went for it... and you're progress is amazing , everytime there's another update it's jaw dropping....



NJoy said:


> @ladyviper
> 
> Of course!
> 
> ...


----------



## Xaragua (May 18, 2011)

Ladies why do we have to wash out  sulfur the next day after  using it?


----------



## ManeStreet (May 18, 2011)

I'm wondering the same thing. I've changed my regimen from cowah every day/ every other day to only twice per week so I don't kniw if I have to cut back my sulphur since I won't be able to rinse it out the next day anymore. I used to apply sulphur every night but now I haven't applied in a week because I don't know how to coordinate the sulphur applications with my wash days. Help....




Xaragua said:


> Ladies why do we have to wash out  sulfur the next day after  using it?


----------



## Charla (May 18, 2011)

ManeStreet said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. I've changed my regimen from cowah every day/ every other day to only twice per week so I don't kniw if I have to cut back my sulphur since I won't be able to rinse it out the next day anymore. I used to apply sulphur every night but now I haven't applied in a week because I don't know how to coordinate the sulphur applications with my wash days. Help....


 
I don't think you HAVE to wash it out every day.  I apply sulfur oil every other day and wash only once per week (I wash scalp with giovanni and then cowash strands).  Been doing this for since May 1 without any problems.


----------



## An_gell (May 19, 2011)

ManeStreet said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. I've changed my regimen from cowah every day/ every other day to only twice per week so I don't kniw if I have to cut back my sulphur since I won't be able to rinse it out the next day anymore. I used to apply sulphur every night but now I haven't applied in a week because I don't know how to coordinate the sulphur applications with my wash days. Help....




In the beginning I was co washing every other day with my sulfur applications and it worked out fine. I stopped due to constant manipulation after washing.  In a nutshell I am getting too much mechnical damage due to manipulation so I stopped the constant washing so much.  Now I have cut down to once or twice a week with one wash being an oil rinse.  So some days the sulfur is on my scalp for a whole week and I haven't had any bad effects from leaving it on all week or for 3 days at a time.


----------



## Missjae09 (May 19, 2011)

Honi Thanks for the tip! I will definintely try the peppermint oil. 





Honi said:


> Mine gets itchy too especially with the other herbs I infuse into the oil. A few drops of peppermint EO helps


----------



## Missjae09 (May 19, 2011)

bambieg Idk about that.. that's too close to my eyes! the cluts in me might drip it into my eye! 



bambieg said:


> Has anyone ever tried sulfur on their eyebrows??
> I might give this a try.


----------



## Missjae09 (May 19, 2011)

I noticed increased shedding when I left it in my hair, and I almost stopped using it, but I couldn't ignore the growth I'd experienced. After a suggestion from hers truly I started cowashing the day after applying the sulfur the excessive shedding stopped. 

Of course like all things, I'm sure it will vary from person to person





Xaragua said:


> Ladies why do we have to wash out sulfur the next day after using it?


----------



## xmasbaby78 (May 19, 2011)

xmasbaby78 said:


> Can you NOT relaxer while using sulfur??
> 
> Someone please help me understand this statement!erplexed
> 
> Thanks!



What kind of effect does it have on your hair?


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (May 19, 2011)

Currently applying my Claudie's Elixir everyday. I've been having the itchies really bad today!


----------



## NJoy (May 23, 2011)

ladyviper said:


> Njoy when can we expect another inspirational update? (with pix ofcourse)


 


NJoy said:


> @ladyviper
> 
> Of course!
> 
> ...


 
ladyviper

Well, I didn't wear my hair out for hubby's birthday (surprise, surprise!), but I did stretch my hair for an unofficial length check while oiling my hair tonight. Act like you don't notice the streaks on the mirror. I wiped it using the oily towel ( My bad. )

Anywho:


----------



## ladyviper (May 23, 2011)

Wow.. girl you look awesome. You have the length and the thickness. Do you have any hairgoals left?



NJoy said:


> @ladyviper
> 
> Well, I didn't wear my hair out for hubby's birthday (surprise, surprise!), but I did stretch my hair for an unofficial length check while oiling my hair tonight. Act like you don't notice the streaks on the mirror. I wiped it using the oily towel ( My bad. )
> 
> Anywho:


----------



## CrueltyFree (May 23, 2011)

I fell off of the sulfur train so hard and so long ago.lol I was using my Oyin J&B spiked with MSM but idk if that was doing anything really. I really haven't been consistent with this but I think my hair is growing just fine. I'm just more focused on retaining what I grow so I've been focusing on moisturizing more.

Congrats on y'all's progress


----------



## NJoy (May 23, 2011)

ladyviper said:


> Wow.. girl you look awesome. You have the length and the thickness. Do you have any hairgoals left?


 
Thanks! HL is my goal, mama. Expecting to be solidly there by the end of the summer but _reeeeally _hoping to be grazing by my birthday next month. Hey, it's towards the end of next month and I haven't flat ironed yet so, keeping hope alive. I'm kicking around the idea of TBL but, not really sure if I want to be that long. 

The rest of the year will be spent maintaining length and growing out some of these layers.


----------



## HauteHippie (May 23, 2011)

I fell off the wagon for a good month or two.. maybe three.

But I'm back to applying and co-washing for the spring/summer!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## LadyMacgyver (May 23, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> Currently applying my Claudie's Elixir everyday. I've been having the itchies really bad today!


 
I'm using it too.. Not experiencing a lot of itchies.. I am glad I got the fragrance kind because I don't smell the rotten egg smell with that.. I'm using it everyday also..


----------



## LadyMacgyver (May 23, 2011)

bambieg said:


> Has anyone ever tried sulfur on their eyebrows??
> I might give this a try.


 
I would use castor oil instead of sulfur.. I used castor oil on my eyebrows once when I got them done and one of them was jacked up they grew back so thick and pretty.. Just apply the castor oil to your eyebrows and massage it in..


----------



## candiecoco (May 23, 2011)

Checking in!!! Using my Sulfar mix every other day.  For some reason my hair is not growing fast like it did for my past stretch.  I'm 5 weeks post and it dosn't even feel like it.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (May 25, 2011)

i have been using this product consistenly for about 6 weeks now. I relaxed april 28 and after a month i have alot of new growth. I usually dont notice this until like 8 weeks post. I am very happy with the reuslts. I did  notice a increase in shedding. I have been prepooing with Garlic Oil and Nutrine Garlic conditioner and this seems to be helping. I also use AE Garlic as a DC in rotation with my other conditioners!


----------



## An_gell (May 25, 2011)

Still applying my mix and using mega-tek mixed with sulfur as well.  Getting some really good growth from both will continue use for the rest of the year hopefully I will make below shoulder blade which will also be kinda armpitish on me.  Either way I am happy and glad I found something that works.


----------



## ManeStreet (May 25, 2011)

I slacked off for like 3 weeks with my sulphur because I changed my regimen and I don't cowash as often anymore. But I guess the msm still kept the growth going. I started april at apl and I'm super close to bsl. I grew about 2 inches in 8 weeks. I hope to keep up an inch a month.


----------



## coyacoy (May 25, 2011)

Progress pics please!!!

:bouncegre:bouncegre:bouncegre


----------



## Missjae09 (May 28, 2011)

I have made my second batch of sulfur, this time with Grapeseed oil being the base, olive oil, emu oil, castor oil(regular), lavender, tea tree and peppermint oil. This mixure seems to be a thinner than the first when I used mostly olive oil. I think I like this mixture better for some reason. I apply my mixture to my scalp only and I cowash every other day and I am not seeing the shedding I was seeing before. I'm excited to see the results in the end.


----------



## lexxi (May 28, 2011)

haven't updated in awhile on this thread(im in the apl challenge) and thought i would 
length check this was early may late april not sure









two days ago I chopped alil off but I had bad ssk 
anywho here is a blow out




and a flat twist out which i need to start doing them bigger cause i notice i have more shrinkage when my flat twist sections are small




as far as me using sulfur i kind of slacked off due to midterms and stuff but im back on it now and i still take powdered msm on and off


----------



## Charla (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi, just want to update. I'm SURE I'll hit my goal of SL by December. My new siggy shows a current length check from using sulfur. For the first time since BC, I actually felt my hair on my neck in the shower! I guess I'm NL now! SL has no choice now but to come on! I normally grow 0.5" monthly. With sulfur I got 1.25" in one month!

I'm going to try to not do another LC until December...maybe.



I know the text is small on my siggy, but it shows the first top pic taken 5/1 (first day I used sulfur), the pic next to it shows 5/20, the 2 bottom pics are yesterday 5/31.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 1, 2011)

Have any of you found the sulfur to be drying to the hair?  I wonder if I'm just imagining it.  

I just started using it over the weekend and my hair feels a bit rough though I'm doing my best to avoid getting it on the length of the hair.


----------



## ManeStreet (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm switching from my homemade sulphur mix to Bee Mine Strawberry Kiwi Growth serum. I know that the flowers of sulphur isn't supposed to smell but mine does. I added essential oils and was able to igmore it for 2 months since I started using it, but it's to the point that it deters me from applying it so I have to switch over to somthing that smells good because I can't seem to knock out the smell with EOs.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Jun 1, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> Have any of you found the sulfur to be drying to the hair? I wonder if I'm just imagining it.
> 
> I just started using it over the weekend and my hair feels a bit rough though I'm doing my best to avoid getting it on the length of the hair.


 
I'm using Claudie's Scalp Elixir and I remember her saying that sulfur can be drying and when using it you need to up your mositure..


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## My Friend (Jun 1, 2011)

coyacoy said:


>


----------



## An_gell (Jun 1, 2011)

Still applying my sulfur mix. I'm so glad it's warmed up outside now I can workout outside more and get that extra growth spurt from the heat.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 2, 2011)

LadyMacgyver Thanks for the heads up. Maybe it would be better if my made my homemade mixture in a balm instead of an oil to avoid getting too much on my hair....


----------



## lexxi (Jun 5, 2011)

I thought id add a puff picture that I  had did this week.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well I like the growth I got first month of sulfur use got my? Braids done April 24 inch growth in some places half in others looking to do a length check in August will start cowashing this week like every other day


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 12, 2011)

ok, so i took a month break from the sulfur since i thought i was seeing some breakage; and i wasn't sure what from. i think (hope) that i have it under control, so i'm back in w/the sulfur starting today! i've exprienced really good results, so look forward to getting back down w/applying it. posting "starting" pics! HHG!


----------



## ManeStreet (Jun 12, 2011)

So somehow sulphur mix got a hold of my forehead. And let me say its not pretty. I guess it was getting on my pillow and transferring to my forehead. Been trying to get the forehead breakouts under control for the last two weeks. :-(


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jun 12, 2011)

Anyone ready to put up some half way mark pics? I'm too late to join in the challenge but I want to see if this could work for my private challenge...


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 13, 2011)

coyacoy Love your hair!


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 13, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> coyacoy Love your hair!


Thanks!!  and ditto! yours is gorg!


----------



## MaryJane3000 (Jun 13, 2011)

So I've been half-wigging it up and applying my sulfur mix every few days. I deep condition every 7 days and I cowash as needed. I did go a week without washing my hair because it was just a busy time for mine. I also try not to cowash too much in order to cut down on manipulation. 

My question is, have any of you noticed a lot of short broken strands of hair? I'm not sure if it's because my hair is being hidden under my wig sans a wig cap or if it's because of the sulfur or maybe a moisture overload. I havent had this problem since the beginning of my hair journey.

The last time I washed I used a moisturizing deep conditioner and a protein leave in. The time before that I used a light protein and a moisturizing conditioner.

I'm contemplating using my joico k pak tonight and then a moisturizing leave-in. 

What's the cause of the small broken strands of hair? They aren't any longer than an inch. Maybe too rough detangling?


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 13, 2011)

I'd be interested in hearing from others on this question as well, as i experienced somewhat of the same thing recently and had decided to suspend using the sulfur until i could adjust my reggie to make it stop - which took about a month, which leads me to believe that it wasn't the sulfur, but i can't say that i'm 100% on that 




JusMarieJolie said:


> So I've been half-wigging it up and applying my sulfur mix every few days. I deep condition every 7 days and I cowash as needed. I did go a week without washing my hair because it was just a busy time for mine. I also try not to cowash too much in order to cut down on manipulation.
> 
> My question is, have any of you noticed a lot of short broken strands of hair? I'm not sure if it's because my hair is being hidden under my wig sans a wig cap or if it's because of the sulfur or maybe a moisture overload. I havent had this problem since the beginning of my hair journey.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaryJane3000 (Jun 13, 2011)

coyacoy do you half wig as well?


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi JusMarieJolie.......no, i just wear lace fronts.....i have seen some really cute half wig styles, just haven't tried any before.  i probably should in order to really let the front part of my hair grow...even though the back is at APL, the front/top is just passed SL and i am anxious for that to reach APL too!



JusMarieJolie said:


> @coyacoy do you half wig as well?


----------



## ManeStreet (Jun 15, 2011)

My sulphur mixes were stinky, LOL. So, I ended up purchasing Bee Mine sulphur serum in Strawberry Kiwi and Claudie's Elixir in Pink Sugar and Love Spell.

I like the Bee Mine. The scent covers the sulphur well without being overwhelming. 

I really like the Claudie's. I've only opened the Pink Sugar so far, (I haven't smelled the Love Spell yet). It smells really good. One thing I noticed right away is the Claudie's seems to be a higher concentration of Sulphur than the Bee Mine. I think I prefer Claudie's to Bee Mine. But the verdict is still out.


----------



## Charla (Jun 15, 2011)

JusMarieJolie said:


> So I've been half-wigging it up and applying my sulfur mix every few days. I deep condition every 7 days and I cowash as needed. I did go a week without washing my hair because it was just a busy time for mine. I also try not to cowash too much in order to cut down on manipulation.
> 
> My question is, have any of you noticed a lot of short broken strands of hair? I'm not sure if it's because my hair is being hidden under my wig sans a wig cap or if it's because of the sulfur or maybe a moisture overload. I havent had this problem since the beginning of my hair journey.
> 
> ...


 
JusMarieJolie
When I first started wearing half wigs, I didn't use a cap or anything and ended up with a lot of short broken hairs. Now I wear a satin bonnet under my half wigs EVERYTIME and I don't experience that anymore. I'm also all about low manipulation. I was applying sulfur every other day and didn't experience any broken hairs. When I upped it to every day use (from June 1-14) I started noticing tiny broken hairs. I believe it's because I was overmanipulating. I'm now back to using sulfur every other day instead.


----------



## SVT (Jun 18, 2011)

Mixed up a bottle up sulfur mix per NurseN98's recipe:


_******SULFUR MIX RECIPE FOR APPROX. 5% SULFUR MIX******
*4 OZ castor oil (you can mix coconut & jojoba to thin it out but I always do at least 1 oz of castor oil)
*slightly heaping tsp of sublimed sulfur_

http://public.fotki.com/nurseN98/sulfur-mix/sulfur-recipe/fotki021.html


Plan on applying at night and rinsing in the mornings. Can't wait! 

ETA: I used 3 oz. of coconut oil with 1 oz. of JBCO
.....


----------



## georgia80 (Jun 19, 2011)

re-editing post


----------



## ManeStreet (Jun 19, 2011)

Switched to claudies elixir and loving it.


----------



## MaryJane3000 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks to Charla I'm using a cap underneath my halfwigs now so I'll see if I notice a difference. I'm also going to cut down on manipulation and just wash my hair once a week and oil rinse in between as needed. My hair is apl and I'm trying to keep it at this length while I transition again. I plan on cutting off maybe an inch every 3 months to speed this up and wear half wigs for the entire year.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Ladies. My latest length check update in my siggy. 




SVT said:


> Mixed up a bottle up sulfur mix per NurseN98's recipe:
> 
> 
> _******SULFUR MIX RECIPE FOR APPROX. 5% SULFUR MIX******_
> ...


 
SVT

I think that's a lot of sulfur for 4 oz. I've been using a heaping tsp in 8 oz of oil and that's about 7-8%.

Someone in this thread used the 4 oz concentration and had a reaction (maybe she'll chime in).


Patch test before using it to make sure it's not to concentrated, please.


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 25, 2011)

i agree with NJoy - that may be a little too much.  my scalp burned when my ratio was off...so much so that I had to pull myself out of bed and wash my hair at like midnight on a Wednesday!   i think most on this thread using a heaping tsp for every 8 oz.  HTH 



NJoy said:


> Hi Ladies. My latest length check update in my siggy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 25, 2011)

Mixed 1/2 tsp with 2 oz of Shea Moisture Reconstructive Elixir. I will apply and wash my hair tomorrow late morning after the gym. 

*How often do you apply your sulfur? Once, twice, three times a week?
*  TIA

In the meantime, I will try to shift through the pages to find a "typical" guideline.


----------



## JFK (Jun 25, 2011)

Has anyone ever DC'ed with heat (i.e. dryer) with sulfur or a sulfur product? Just wondering about it.

ETA:  with sulfur on the scalp and dc on the hair.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Jun 26, 2011)

Loving my two months of sulfur uses....although my 2 month old braids look like dandelions in tall grass...I was trying to stretch this braids for 3 months I already took my edges down...and my boyfriend thinks it's crazy but I want my edges so I took the braids out and then put a head band on he hates it lol


----------



## lexxi (Jun 26, 2011)

Update so I have been using the sulfur but not as much maybe 3-4x a week as opposed to 6x a week. Also Im trying to swear off the blow dryer til Aug 26(my b-day). I think I finally figured out the hair styles I shall do until than but this is a big challenge for me so wish me luck.


----------



## SVT (Jun 26, 2011)

coyacoy NJoy Thank you ladies for reminding me to be cautious. So far so good. I used my mix three times last week with no ill effects.

I noticed my hair is slightly darker after rinsing. I like that!


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 26, 2011)

your hair is gorg!!  good luck 



SVT said:


> @coyacoy @NJoy Thank you ladies for reminding me to be cautious. So far so good. I used my mix three times last week with no ill effects.
> 
> I noticed my hair is slightly darker after rinsing. I like that!


----------



## Charla (Jun 27, 2011)

lawyer2be371 said:


> Loving my two months of sulfur uses....although my 2 month old braids look like dandelions in tall grass...I was trying to stretch this braids for 3 months I already took my edges down...and my boyfriend thinks it's crazy but I want my edges so I took the braids out and then put a head band on he hates it lol


 
lawyer2be371 
Hi. Are you finding it easy to access your scalp with the sulfur when your hair is braided? 

How are you applying the sulfur and how often? 

I think I'm overmanipulating my hair, and even though I wear wigs 100%, I'm getting a little breakage, so it's time to put my hair on lockdown with braids I think--But I really want to be able to still apply my sulfur oil.
Are you able to do any kind of scalp massages with the sulfur?


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jun 27, 2011)

Im getting back on this challenge and will try to be more consistent this time. 
I will be using my sulfur mix three times a week on days when i plan to exercise so that i can co-wash  i will do this for 3 months ans see if I will notice any difference.


----------



## Charla (Jul 1, 2011)

These are my results from my first day of sulfur to yesterday -- May 1 -- June 30. I'm averaging a little over 1" monthly with sulfur. 

*May 1, 2011*


*May 31, 2011*


*June 30, 2011*


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 1, 2011)

Charla said:


> These are my results from my first day of sulfur to yesterday -- May 1 -- June 30. I'm averaging a little over 1" monthly with sulfur.
> 
> *May 1, 2011*
> View attachment 119005
> ...



Holy heck!  That's some progress - good work!

How often do you apply sulfur to your scalp?


----------



## Charla (Jul 1, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> Holy heck! That's some progress - good work!
> 
> How often do you apply sulfur to your scalp?


 
Thank you!  I've been applying sulfur every other day except from June 1-13, I decided to apply it every day, and it actually led to breakage because I was manipulating my hair too much!!!  

So I immediately switched back to every other day and that's what I'll continue to do!


----------



## Mathewmn (Jul 2, 2011)

That's some good growth 

Sent from my SGH-T849 using SGH-T849


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 2, 2011)

Charla said:


> Thank you!  I've been applying sulfur every other day except from June 1-13, I decided to apply it every day, and it actually led to breakage because I was manipulating my hair too much!!!
> 
> So I immediately switched back to every other day and that's what I'll continue to do!



CharlaCongrats on your progress. How often do you wash/co-wash it out? 

I just started back using my BT. I've been applying at night & then baggying. Sometimes I co-wash it out the next morning; sometimes I skip a day with the co-washing.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 2, 2011)

Charla said:


> Thank you!  I've been applying sulfur every other day except from June 1-13, I decided to apply it every day, and it actually led to breakage because I was manipulating my hair too much!!!
> 
> So I immediately switched back to every other day and that's what I'll continue to do!



Thanks for the info! Do you cowash the next day?  How often do you wash/cowash your hair?


----------



## Charla (Jul 2, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> @CharlaCongrats on your progress. How often do you wash/co-wash it out?
> 
> I just started back using my BT. I've been applying at night & then baggying. Sometimes I co-wash it out the next morning; sometimes I skip a day with the co-washing.


 
@nakialovesshoes
greenandchic
Thank you! I only wash/co-wash every 7-10 days.
I do GHE about 3-4 times a week.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jul 2, 2011)

Charla

What's GHE?

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Charla (Jul 2, 2011)

EtherealEnigma said:


> @Charla
> 
> What's GHE?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


 
EtherealEnigma

GHE is greenhouse effect.  It's basically baggying, but with the purpose of creating heat on your scalp by applying plastic bag or saran wrap, then applying a winter cap on top of that to help your head create heate while you sleep.  This is supposed to stimulate growth just like plants thrive in a greenhouse no matter the environment outside.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jul 2, 2011)

Charla said:


> EtherealEnigma
> 
> GHE is greenhouse effect.  It's basically baggying, but with the purpose of creating heat on your scalp by applying plastic bag or saran wrap, then applying a winter cap on top of that to help your head create heate while you sleep.  This is supposed to stimulate growth just like plants thrive in a greenhouse no matter the environment outside.



Charla

Ooooh, thank you! Guess it's time for me to go find a hat!

Congrats on your fantastic growth!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## abcd09 (Jul 2, 2011)

I stopped sulfur oil because my fiance told me it smelled bad. I tried to hide it with peppermint oil. What are you guys doing to hide the smell??


----------



## HauteHippie (Jul 2, 2011)

Is something wrong with me? I don't smell anything! I thought the sublimed sulfur was smell-free.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Jul 2, 2011)

I have sublimed as well no smell....


----------



## abcd09 (Jul 2, 2011)

I have BT.


----------



## My Friend (Jul 2, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> LadyMacgyver Thanks for the heads up. Maybe it would be better if my made my homemade mixture in a balm instead of an oil to avoid getting too much on my hair....



greenandchic

How do you make a balm?


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Jul 2, 2011)

My Friend
I was going to make a balm and you can use Shea butter or any kind of butter to do that..

greenandchic 
yea that might be best and see if that works better for you


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 2, 2011)

My Friend said:


> greenandchic
> 
> How do you make a balm?



A balm is basically an oil with something added to it to thicken it up.  Examples include shea butter, bees wax or other type of waxes, cocoa butter, etc.  My mother used to have a prescription sulfur balm that she used to put on her scalp for her severe dandruff she has at the time.  The only issue with that is it was in a petrolatum oil base.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 3, 2011)

Last night I oiled my scalp with my sulfur/Shea Moisture Reconstructive Elixir combo.  Going to cowash now...


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Jul 3, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> A balm is basically an oil with something added to it to thicken it up. Examples include shea butter, bees wax or other type of waxes, cocoa butter, etc. My mother used to have a prescription sulfur balm that she used to put on her scalp for her severe dandruff she has at the time. The only issue with that is it was in a petrolatum oil base.


 

You can use un petroleum also which is much better than petroleum


----------



## darlingdiva (Jul 3, 2011)

abcd09 said:


> I have BT.


 
I have BT too and I added rosemary and peppermint oils to it.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jul 4, 2011)

FYI:

I know most folks make their own sulfur mixes but found this company giving away a free bottle:

www.facebook.com/liquidgoldhair


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 4, 2011)

my mix has all that and more than liquid gold has except the argan oil


----------



## babyt87 (Jul 4, 2011)

Just applying my MTG mix ... why must this stuff drip so much!


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 4, 2011)

Back on track with taking my msm vitamins.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 6, 2011)

Made a "sulfur butter" with 4oz total of shea butter, jojoba oil and Shea Moisture Reconstructive Elixir. 1/4 tsp sulfur.  I don't know the ratio oil to butter I used, but  it's very creamy.

Its a little easier to apply to my hair than oils which its too easy to make a mess, have it run down my skin, or get too much on the length of my hair.


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just finished my bottle of BT...can anyone share homemade recipes that are producing results for you?


----------



## sarathu (Jul 9, 2011)

gvin89 said:


> Just finished my bottle of BT...can anyone share homemade recipes that are producing results for you?



I do a super mix with sulfur, MT, MN, JBCO, and other oils.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 9, 2011)

Used my shea/oil sulfur mix last night and two nights before (did henna the night before last).


----------



## cbanks67 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey ladies. I have a question about using sulfur. Are you suppose to stay away from heat when you use sulfur? I was just wondering if thats a bad combo?


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 11, 2011)

Applied sulfur oil this morning, moisturized with Oyin's Juices & Berries, sealed ends with castor oil.


----------



## frizzy (Jul 11, 2011)

cbanks67 said:


> Hey ladies. I have a question about using sulfur. Are you suppose to stay away from heat when you use sulfur? I was just wondering if thats a bad combo?




cbanks67  Yes, definitely do not use heat styling tools when using sulfur.  I would suggest keeping it off of your hair strands too, sulfur can be drying.
Happy growing!


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 12, 2011)

Co-washed this morning and applied my whipped shea sulfur tonight.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 12, 2011)

I Have a hair journal and last year I used sulfur/JBCO mix to scalp 2-3 times a week with massages and I'm just realizing I got 2 solid inches in 12 weeks during my slow growing winter months!  I also was not taking any vitamins/ supplements either. So I'm tracking the next 6 months cause I'm starting back at the sulfur again but I'm combining it with vitamins/supplements and HYH and bunning and stretching my relaxer for 6 months. I've done these things separately but this is my first time doing it together. I'll come back in December to let y'all know how my experiment went. 

HHG!


----------



## sarathu (Jul 12, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> I Have a hair journal and last year I used sulfur/JBCO mix to scalp 2-3 times a week with massages and I'm just realizing I got 2 solid inches in 12 weeks during my slow growing winter months!  I also was not taking any vitamins/ supplements either. So I'm tracking the next 6 months cause I'm starting back at the sulfur again but I'm combining it with vitamins/supplements and HYH and bunning and stretching my relaxer for 6 months. I've done these things separately but this is my first time doing it together. I'll come back in December to let y'all know how my experiment went.
> 
> HHG!



Im doing the same experiment! I think our hair is going to do really well! Maybe we can help keep each other accountable.


----------



## blondemane (Jul 12, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> Co-washed this morning and applied my whipped shea sulfur tonight.



I always hate how the sulfur separates in oils and was curious about a butter. What is the recipe you use if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 12, 2011)

sarathu said:


> Im doing the same experiment! I think our hair is going to do really well! Maybe we can help keep each other accountable.



sarathu great minds think alike!  I'm glad I have a buddy to help me thru these 6 months. How many inches you aiming for?  I'm hoping to get 4 inches in the next 6 months. I think this is very doable as long as I'm consistent. 

HHG!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 12, 2011)

ETA: double post


----------



## sarathu (Jul 12, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> sarathu great minds think alike!  I'm glad I have a buddy to help me thru these 6 months. How many inches you aiming for?  I'm hoping to get 4 inches in the next 6 months. I think this is very doable as long as I'm consistent.
> 
> HHG!



They certainly do! I'm really happy to have someone to help me too because I don't have anyone to do it with IRL so yay us! 
&& This is just creepy because I was hoping for 4 as well! I already have about 2 inches of NG so I was hoping to have a total of 6 at the end of the 6 months.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 12, 2011)

sarathu said:


> They certainly do! I'm really happy to have someone to help me too because I don't have anyone to do it with IRL so yay us!
> && This is just creepy because I was hoping for 4 as well! I already have about 2 inches of NG so I was hoping to have a total of 6 at the end of the 6 months.



Yay!  I'm cheering you on sarathu. I know I'll be swangin this hair after the reveal in December. LOL!

Great we will encourage each other along the way!


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 12, 2011)

blondemane said:


> I always hate how the sulfur separates in oils and was curious about a butter. What is the recipe you use if you don't mind me asking?



What I did was mix up in total amounts shea butter with oils until I got 4oz.  I don't remember the ratio, but I did use a lot of oil.  I used jojoba oil and Shea Moisture Reconstructive Elixir.  Its not a solid balm, but more of a cream or lotion since I did use more oil.  

I prefer that to just oil because its not as messy and I don't get much of it on my hair as I did the oil. Application is easy because it stays on your fingers, not dripping all over the place.


----------



## sarathu (Jul 12, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> Yay!  I'm cheering you on sarathu. I know I'll be swangin this hair after the reveal in December. LOL!
> 
> Great we will encourage each other along the way!



Lol I'm hoping to swang too! It will be my first time!!! Lmao


----------



## Prudent1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Here's a link to my 6mo. update photos. I decided to do it that way instead of posting pics all over the place. Still using my sulfur...
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=556885


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jul 14, 2011)

hey ladies, i recently found a pimple on my scalp. i think its due to the sulfur mix. i added way more oil to it. Has this happened to anyone before? What did you do to cure it?
Thanks..


----------



## sugarwater (Jul 20, 2011)

mine smells sooo bad :/ I tried peppermint oil but it faded eventually and left that eggy smell

what to do?


----------



## ManeStreet (Jul 20, 2011)

I started using claudies elixir because I couldn't get my mix to stop smelling bad or too strong. I wish I had bought claudies sooner. I have the Love Spell scent and Pink Sugar. I luv it!


----------



## jujubelle (Jul 20, 2011)

I haven't used my sulfur mix in a while. I am noticing a change in my roots, they are much rougher and not as silken as they used to be. I will apply it again tonight. I am also thinking of making a sulfur butter with some Shea butter I have around and mix that with some coconut oil and argan oil when I get some.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 20, 2011)

jujubelle said:


> I haven't used my sulfur mix in a while. I am noticing a change in my roots, they are much rougher and not as silken as they used to be. I will apply it again tonight. I am also thinking of making a sulfur butter with some Shea butter I have around and mix that with some coconut oil and argan oil when I get some.



So are you saying the sulfur made your roots/new growth softer when you were using it?


----------



## MaryJane3000 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm getting great results with my new regimen. Half wig with cowashing as needed, deep conditioning weekly and applying my sulfer mix. I'm transitioning and I really enjoy that I'm no longer fighting my new growth and I'm able to see my curl pattern unaltered. I think I must have damaged my hair the first time around while trying to "tame" it. My curls are sooo much more thick and luscious and I love it! before I swore I didn't have a curl pattern..turns out it was heat damage. 

Anywho, I'm getting low on my sulfer mix and I'm wondering what do you ladies do when you get close to the end of the bottle? Does this impact the sulfer concentration? Should I use it all up and then rinse the bottle out and start with new sulfer or should I add more oil to my mixture? 

Thanks!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey ladies. I follow this thread from time to time. I don't remember, I may have been apart of the challenge at some point in time. 

I'm wondering - does anyone know of a recipe or a way that I could make a liquid sulfur potion. I abhor the oiling of the scalp because I don't know how ot be lighthanded & I hate the mess. For now I've been placing garlic & onion oil extract drops in water & spraying my scalp. But I was wondering is there a way to dissolve the sulfur in a liquid. TIA...


----------



## ManeStreet (Jul 21, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Hey ladies. I follow this thread from time to time. I don't remember, I may have been apart of the challenge at some point in time.
> 
> I'm wondering - does anyone know of a recipe or a way that I could make a liquid sulfur potion. I abhor the oiling of the scalp because I don't know how ot be lighthanded & I hate the mess. For now I've been placing garlic & onion oil extract drops in water & spraying my scalp. But I was wondering is there a way to dissolve the sulfur in a liquid. TIA...


 
It doesn't dissolve. And you still have to shake.


----------



## Charla (Jul 21, 2011)

MaryJane3000 said:


> I'm getting great results with my new regimen. Half wig with cowashing as needed, deep conditioning weekly and applying my sulfer mix. I'm transitioning and I really enjoy that I'm no longer fighting my new growth and I'm able to see my curl pattern unaltered. I think I must have damaged my hair the first time around while trying to "tame" it. My curls are sooo much more thick and luscious and I love it! before I swore I didn't have a curl pattern..turns out it was heat damage.
> 
> Anywho, I'm getting low on my sulfer mix and I'm wondering what do you ladies do when you get close to the end of the bottle? Does this impact the sulfer concentration? Should I use it all up and then rinse the bottle out and start with new sulfer or should I add more oil to my mixture?
> 
> Thanks!


 
I never rinse my applicator bottle because I worry that water residue will spoil my batch and cause bacteria to grow. As I'm using one batch, I always have another one "brewing" in my closet in a glass jar. When my applicator bottle gets low, I just shake my jar well and then pour it in the applicator bottle.

Also, as I'm using my applicator bottle, I always shake well before using it to evenly distrubute the sulfur. By doing that, even when I get to a little oil left, it's still a balanced amount of sulfur left in it for the amount of oil remaining.


----------



## cocosweet (Jul 21, 2011)

MaryJane3000 said:


> I'm getting great results with my new regimen. Half wig with cowashing as needed, deep conditioning weekly and applying my sulfer mix. I'm transitioning and I really enjoy that I'm no longer fighting my new growth and I'm able to see my curl pattern unaltered. I think I must have damaged my hair the first time around while trying to "tame" it. My curls are sooo much more thick and luscious and I love it! before I swore I didn't have a curl pattern..turns out it was heat damage.
> 
> Anywho, I'm getting low on my sulfer mix and I'm wondering what do you ladies do when you get close to the end of the bottle? Does this impact the sulfer concentration? Should I use it all up and then rinse the bottle out and start with new sulfer or should I add more oil to my mixture?
> 
> Thanks!



I usually add a little more sulfur (1/2 tsp maybe) and add more oil. I've been using my mix regularly so spoilage isn't really a concern. I usually have anywhere from 2-3 sulfur mixes made up at a given time. The one I use most often is in the bathroom, the other is in a dark corner in a closet (exposure to light seems to speed up spoilage). If you don't have a dark or opaque container to store the extra in, try keeping it in a brown paper bag.

I have rinsed and reused an applicator bottle but I towel dry it, then let it air dry for a day before refilling. So far, so good.


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 21, 2011)

Deleted....


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 21, 2011)

ManeStreet said:


> It doesn't dissolve. And you still have to shake.



ManeStreet When sulfur is in oil, even though it's not dissolving, is the oil becoming sulfur-infused or are the benefits actually coming from the bits of sulfur that come in contact with the scalp?


----------



## abcd09 (Jul 21, 2011)

Has anyone experienced noticeable growth from using sulfur 2-3 times a week and rinsing instead of every day?


----------



## Charla (Jul 21, 2011)

abcd09 said:


> Has anyone experienced noticeable growth from using sulfur 2-3 times a week and rinsing instead of every day?


 
I apply sulfur every other day (so I guess you could say 3-4 times weekly) and have gotten over an inch for the last 2 months each.  I wash/cowash every 7-10 days.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 27, 2011)

I moisturized with Oyin's Juices & Berries, applied oil to scalp, and braided up my hair last night.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 29, 2011)

Made a new mix using olive oil, almond oil and castor oil. 4 oz of oil with 1/2 tsp sulfur in an applicator bottle.


----------



## cbanks67 (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm sad I think i have to give up the sulfur. I had a lot of long strand shedding today. I guess my scalp does not like it but I have noticed growth.


----------



## sarathu (Jul 30, 2011)

cbanks67 said:


> I'm sad I think i have to give up the sulfur. I had a lot of long strand shedding today. I guess my scalp does not like it but I have noticed growth.



Have you tried using garlic in your regi?


----------



## cbanks67 (Jul 30, 2011)

sarathu said:


> Have you tried using garlic in your regi?




No, I haven't. Has that helped you? Supplements or the oil?


----------



## Jewell (Jul 30, 2011)

Still doing my sulfur mix!  I made an herbal oil mix laden w. sulfur, Ayurvedic oils, EO's, herbs back in Oct. 2010.  I made 3 bottles and so far I have only used 1.5.  I make more as needed, but sulfur is great and also the smell is hardly there w. the other ingredients added.  My scalp feels wonderful after I apply my mix, and my growth is very good.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 30, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> ManeStreet When sulfur is in oil, even though it's not dissolving, is the oil becoming sulfur-infused or are the benefits actually coming from the bits of sulfur that come in contact with the scalp?



nakialovesshoes The oil allows for the sulfur bits to be absorbed into the  scalp. Sulfur cannot be infused into an oil like herbs can. I think it's because of sulfur's chemical composition. 

About to apply my sulfur oil and massage my scalp. I'll probably mist with my spritz and shower cap afterwards.


----------



## sarathu (Jul 30, 2011)

cbanks67 said:


> No, I haven't. Has that helped you? Supplements or the oil?



Yes it really has and I take a supplement (1 everyday) and my moisturizer has some in it. Some ladies also use a conditioner called Alter Ego that has garlic in it.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey sarathu

Hows it going?  I'm still using sulfur mix. Going well. I'm using JBCO as my oil and the thickness is no joke. Thick WL hair here I come. 

Is anyone doing the GHE? (greenhouse effect).


----------



## sarathu (Jul 30, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> Hey sarathu
> 
> Hows it going?  I'm still using sulfur mix. Going well. I'm using JBCO as my oil and the thickness is no joke. Thick WL hair here I come.
> 
> Is anyone doing the GHE? (greenhouse effect).



Hey bebezazueta ! Its going great over here!! I've been very consistent with applying my mix and GHE every night and I have about a half inch of new growth for two weeks so I think I'm on track. I'll take these braids out in another two weeks so I'll see where I am! Long luscious APL like yours here I come! (no really, I want my hair to be like yours when it grows up!)


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey ladies, I asked this question in another thread but I thought I might ask it here also.

Has anyone mixed mustard oil or amla oil in their growth aides w/MN, MT, sulfur, peppermint and tea tree oil? I need to mix up another batch this weekend and I thought about using my amla oil or buying some mustard oil to mix with in in addition to or in place of my JBCO and EVCO


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 31, 2011)

cbanks67;13919341]I'm sad I think i have to give up the sulfur. I had a lot of long strand shedding today. I guess my scalp does not like it but I have noticed growth.[/QUOTE]


cbanks67


Hey because sulfur speeds up the hair growth cycle (anagen) the shedding phase (TELOGEN phase) is going to speed up too.  What many people do is take garlic to prevent the shedding. I say allow the shedding to take place because it is totally natural for the hair to shed faster if the hair is growing faster. 


Right now I am getting increased growth in the front of my head where my hair typically grows the slowest, I usually only get 1/4 inch a month. I started to get some shedding that made me almost sick to my stomach. My scalp also started to itch in a weird way. 
One day I decided to take a closer look at my hair and noticed I had a 1/2 inch of growth. So with that I figured that is where the extra shedding was coming from.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm thinking about dropping sulfur, too. I think I'm shedding a lot, even with the garlic. I'm not sure it's worth it. I want thick hair. The long strands shed and then new hair replaces it... but they'll be short.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## blackberry815 (Aug 2, 2011)

Charla said:


> These are my results from my first day of sulfur to yesterday -- May 1 -- June 30. I'm averaging a little over 1" monthly with sulfur.
> 
> *May 1, 2011*
> View attachment 119005
> ...



Im amazed..

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 2, 2011)

I should be making my herbal oil infusion right now. I'm almost out of my first batch.


----------



## blackberry815 (Aug 3, 2011)

I officially started this challenge on 8/1...im kinda sad that i have to say bye bye to my weekly rollersets..Co washing daily is only fun when my hair is wet... Since i have some underprocessed strands it gets hard brittle once its dried... Im sure the sulfur doesnt help with the dryness either...

Oh well im expecting an inch a month!  

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 3, 2011)

This is the last half of this challenge and I took before shots with the tape measure. I'll update monthly so we have more photo evidence w/tape measure in this thread. Next update is 8/25. Let's see if I can get proof of an inch. My mix has JBCO, cayenne pepper, biotin & sulfur. 

My growth rate differs in different sections of my hair. I have proof of this also. My crown grows the fastest but since I have layers, the crown is catching up to the nape.   but since the sides are slow growing also, I have a natural V growing in. I refuse to blunt cut when it will grow back that way. Maybe when I am in maintenance mode, I can gradually trim til it's all even. 

Also I'm wondering if GHE will boost my growth rate in addition to the sulfur. I did a 12 week sulfur fling w/out GHE and I got .67 in/month and my growth rate is 0.5 normally. I'm doing GHE + sulfur now and will see what my growth rate will be. 


HHG!


----------



## blackberry815 (Aug 3, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> This is the last half of this challenge and I took before shots with the tape measure. I'll update monthly so we have more photo evidence w/tape measure in this thread. Next update is 8/25. Let's see if I can get proof of an inch. My mix has JBCO, cayenne pepper, biotin & sulfur.
> 
> My growth rate differs in different sections of my hair. I have proof of this also. My crown grows the fastest but since I have layers, the crown is catching up to the nape.   but since the sides are slow growing also, I have a natural V growing in. I refuse to blunt cut when it will grow back that way. Maybe when I am in maintenance mode, I can gradually trim til it's all even.
> 
> ...



Just curious... How did u come with the figure .67 ?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## tiffers (Aug 3, 2011)

Is it too late to join? 

If not, I'll be using Claudie's Elixer daily.

If it *is* too late, I'll just sit and lurk from the sidelines.


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 3, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Just curious... How did u come with the figure .67 ?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L



12 weeks -> 3 months -> 2 inches

2 inches /3 months = 0.66666666667 inch/month and I approximated to 0.67 inch/month 

So basically I got 2 inches in my 3 month stretch which averages to 0.67 inch/month


----------



## blackberry815 (Aug 3, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> 12 weeks -> 3 months -> 2 inches
> 
> 2 inches /3 months = 0.66666666667 inch/month and I approximated to 0.67 inch/month
> 
> So basically I got 2 inches in my 3 month stretch which averages to 0.67 inch/month



Oh ok thanks. I thought of adding cayenne pepper to my mix too. What ratio of cayenne pepper are u using to your oil

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 3, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Oh ok thanks. I thought of adding cayenne pepper to my mix too. What ratio of cayenne pepper are u using to your oil
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L



The .67/month was just sulfur. FYI

I'm hoping to get an inch with the new mix + GHE 3-4 times a week

6 oz JBCO
1tbsp cayenne pepper
1tsp sulfur
10 biotin capsules (5000 mcg, I empty them out)

Hopefully my 30 day update show an inch!  Fingers crossed. I'll be back to update. 

You're welcome!


----------



## blackberry815 (Aug 3, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> The .67/month was just sulfur. FYI
> 
> I'm hoping to get an inch with the new mix + GHE 3-4 times a week
> 
> ...



I will wait to see ur resilts before o start the cayenne pepper i can just see my scalp on fire now...

Is there somewhere i can read more about the green house effect?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 3, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> I will wait to see ur resilts before o start the cayenne pepper i can just see my scalp on fire now...
> 
> Is there somewhere i can read more about the green house effect?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L





WHAT'S THE POINT, WHAT DOES IT DO?
The whole point of the entire Real Queens Regimen is to eliminate the process of using hair products that contain chemicals and start using the natural things that God created to help grow your hair…as you can see from my progress pictures, the green house effect helps to promote hair growth by creating a natural warm steamy environment that enables the natural oils from your scalp to come out and help your hair grow...it's also great for dryness because of all the moisture produced
*
ISN'T THE GREEN HOUSE EFFECT JUST BAGGYING?
Baggying involves using a moisturizer (which contains chemicals) and a plastic cap to help retain moisture and hydrate your hair. The green house effect is mainly to help promote hair growth in a natural way as well as restore moisture.

CAN I USE A BONNET INSTEAD OF A HEAD WRAP/SCARF?
The whole point of tying your head after putting on the plastic cap is to trap the heat that your head produces to create that "green house effect". I don't sweat very easily so I find that for me I get the best results when I tie my head with my scarf then I put on my warm hat, but you can do whatever works for you. someone mentioned that they use their satin bonnet then they put their beanie (hat) over it, and that worked for them. The main goal is to get your head to sweat a little, and you'll know if you did it right if you wake up in the morning and take the plastic cap off and see little drops of water in it and your hair is a little damp
*
DO YOU HAVE TO WASH THE OIL OUT?
no, you don't...the point is to not wash out the oil. It's not like a hot oil treatment where it needs to be rinsed out. simply style your hair as usual and repeat the green house effect as often as possible.
*
DO YOU HAVE TO REAPLY THE OIL EVERY TIME?
It depends, some peoples hair absorbs oil more then others. I find that sometimes (when i do the regimen every night) my hair still has a good amount of oil in it from the previous night so i don't need to reaply and i just skip the oil and put the shower cap on and tie my head.
*
DO YOU PUT ANYTHING ON YOUR SCALP?
No. The green house effect causes your scalps natural oils to come out so you want these natural oils that God created to do the job. There's no need to oil your scalp directly just put the evoo on your hair
*
DO YOU STILL MOISTURIZE AND SEAL?
because i only use natural products in my hair I moisturize with water and seal with evoo
*
CONCERNED WITH MY HAIR BEING DAMP IN THE MORNING...
your hair won't be WET just a little damp because of the moisture...when you apply a moisturizer in your hair the key ingredient is water so your hair feels a little moist...same concept...your hair will feel moist. I use water when doing the green house effect because i prefer it that way so my hair usually air dries in 15 minutes. you don't have to use water though that way your hair won't be as damp when you take the cap off.

I found the above online about GHE. LOL! ok I'll let you know about the cayenne. I'm spicy already so its not burning my scalp.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 3, 2011)

bebezazueta What does GHE stand for? I'd like to look up more on this greenhouse effect because I  baggying. Would you say this is more effective than baggying?


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 3, 2011)

tiffers said:


> bebezazueta What does GHE stand for? I'd like to look up more on this greenhouse effect because I  baggying. Would you say this is more effective than baggying?



Hello tiffers GHE is greenhouse effect. I have no proof yet if baggying is more effective than GHE but I am seeing how GHE can increase growth rate and to me that would make it more effective.


----------



## blackberry815 (Aug 4, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> WHAT'S THE POINT, WHAT DOES IT DO?
> The whole point of the entire Real Queens Regimen is to eliminate the process of using hair products that contain chemicals and start using the natural things that God created to help grow your hair…as you can see from my progress pictures, the green house effect helps to promote hair growth by creating a natural warm steamy environment that enables the natural oils from your scalp to come out and help your hair grow...it's also great for dryness because of all the moisture produced
> *
> ISN'T THE GREEN HOUSE EFFECT JUST BAGGYING?
> ...



I tried this last night. My only concern is that having the scalp damp can breed fungus. Or a fungal infection

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 4, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> I tried this last night. My only concern is that having the scalp damp can breed fungus. Or a fungal infection
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L



I cowash Tuesday & Thursday & shampoo on Saturday
I apply sulfur Monday, Wednesday, Friday
I do GHE Monday - Friday 

No scalp issues yet

HTH!


----------



## blackberry815 (Aug 4, 2011)

Why do you have to stop sulfur usage  before relaxing?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 4, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Why do you have to stop sulfur usage  before relaxing?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L



blackberry815 I stop using sulfur 2 weeks prior to relaxing because I read here somewhere that it can cause scalp burning. I'm not sure of the details I just took their advice.  Oh and wait 2 weeks after a relaxer to begin sulfur again.


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 4, 2011)

i've been in this challenge all year and have experienced some good growth.  because of the length now, it has been a little more difficult to keep the oil off of my strands; and i have gotten kind of sick of the drippies.  so, i mixed up a batch of sulfur butter.   another poster on this thread as well, but i can't remember who.  i used 4oz of mango butter and added about 3/4 tsp of sulfur and then added some oils.  i didn't feel any tingling whatsoever after my first couple of applications so i added the sulfur oil mix i had left over and that got it right together!  i must say that i am liking using the butter and being able to apply directly to my scalp.  we'll see if i experience the same positive results


----------



## blackberry815 (Aug 5, 2011)

coyacoy said:


> i've been in this challenge all year and have experienced some good growth.  because of the length now, it has been a little more difficult to keep the oil off of my strands; and i have gotten kind of sick of the drippies.  so, i mixed up a batch of sulfur butter.   another poster on this thread as well, but i can't remember who.  i used 4oz of mango butter and added about 3/4 tsp of sulfur and then added some oils.  i didn't feel any tingling whatsoever after my first couple of applications so i added the sulfur oil mix i had left over and that got it right together!  i must say that i am liking using the butter and being able to apply directly to my scalp.  we'll see if i experience the same positive results



Ur progress has definately been amazing... Im hoping this can work also for my traction alopecia. 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Windsy (Aug 5, 2011)

Question......I used medicated Sulfur 8 every other day; not part of this challenge or anything.

I'm thinking about joining the challenge BUT I just can't deal with the oil dripping.

So, 

Can I add the sulfur powder to my Sulfur 8?


----------



## Charla (Aug 5, 2011)

I notice a lot of ladies talk about their oil dripping.  Mine only dripped when I used the larger application bottle, which had a larger tip.  Since I've changed to using my Roots Only applicator bottle, I don't get any drippies.  Before I used that bottle, I was using a really small applicator bottle tip and didn't get drippies from that either.  Just a thought.


----------



## tiredbeauty (Aug 5, 2011)

I also use an applicator bottle and do not experience any drippies, but I also don't squeeze a lot of it onto my scalp. Those of you who are experiencing dripping, How much are you applying? Are you using an applicator bottle or you fingers?


----------



## tiredbeauty (Aug 5, 2011)

Windsy - I personally wouldn't add additional sulfur powder to your sulfur 8 because the sulfur 8 already has sulfur in it and you wouldn't want an overload and experience a bad reaction leading to a set back, but maybe one of the more experienced ladies could chime in. I believe that the sulfur has to be 8-10% of your mixture and anymore than that could be more harm then good.

However, you could always use Olive oil and put sulfur in that, so you know exactly how much sulfur is in it.


----------



## blackberry815 (Aug 5, 2011)

Is it possible to do the sulfur without ruining a fresh wash and set

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Windsy (Aug 5, 2011)

tiredbeauty said:


> @Windsy - I personally wouldn't add additional sulfur powder to your sulfur 8 because the sulfur 8 already has sulfur in it and you wouldn't want an overload and experience a bad reaction leading to a set back, but maybe one of the more experienced ladies could chime in. I believe that the sulfur has to be 8-10% of your mixture and anymore than that could be more harm then good.
> 
> However, you could always use Olive oil and put sulfur in that, so you know exactly how much sulfur is in it.


 
Thank you; I never thought about sulfur overload.


----------



## blackberry815 (Aug 5, 2011)

Is seven days enough time to stop using sulfur before a relaxer?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 6, 2011)

put in my mix and gheing right now and i have the itchy scatchy scalp right now


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Aug 6, 2011)

sarathu bebezazueta What is GHE? Also, has anyone noticed the same amount of growth from making your own sulfur mix versus using Bee Mine Sulfur Mix or Sulfur 8? Wondering if I should make my own versus using the pre-made one I bought? I used it earlier this year 3-4x/wk & I didn't notice any spectacular growth


----------



## sarathu (Aug 6, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> sarathu bebezazueta What is GHE? Also, has anyone noticed the same amount of growth from making your own sulfur mix versus using Bee Mine Sulfur Mix or Sulfur 8? Wondering if I should make my own versus using the pre-made one I bought? I used it earlier this year 3-4x/wk & I didn't notice any spectacular growth



Hey! GHE is green house effect. Kind of like overnight steaming? I wrap my hair in plastic wrap then put a plastic cap on top then put my silk scarf on top of that lol I'm not sure what it's supposed to do though maybe bebezazueta can help you with that part lol


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 6, 2011)

Greenhouse effect (GHE).  This was on the previous page. HTH!



bebezazueta said:


> WHAT'S THE POINT, WHAT DOES IT DO?
> The whole point of the entire Real Queens Regimen is to eliminate the process of using hair products that contain chemicals and start using the natural things that God created to help grow your hair…as you can see from my progress pictures, the green house effect helps to promote hair growth by creating a natural warm steamy environment that enables the natural oils from your scalp to come out and help your hair grow...it's also great for dryness because of all the moisture produced
> *
> ISN'T THE GREEN HOUSE EFFECT JUST BAGGYING?
> ...


----------



## tiffers (Aug 7, 2011)

I've been using my Claudie Elixer and doing GHE every night and know it's working. W00t!


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Aug 7, 2011)

[B said:
			
		

> blackberry815[/B];13960627]Is seven days enough time to stop using sulfur before a relaxer?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L





I've heard 7 days is enough time but I would do 12-14 days off of sulfur.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=352519


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just made a new sulfur batch, and I'm a little worried that I made it too strong, I did a very small patch test last night, and there's nothing going on in the area where I did the test. Does anyone know how long it usually takes to see wether there is going to be a bad reaction. I used an 8 ounce applicator bottle for my mix. the sulfur in the bottom is as the 2 ounce mark. Although my bottle is only marked for 8 ounces you can get another ounce or so of oil in the bottle so I added more oil. when making the oil I used a heaping teaspoon but I added a little more to account for the sulfur that gets stuck at the bottom of my mixing bowl that I can't get into my applicator bottle...(sounds like i'm doing too much, right?)  but I'm thinking I got a little heavy handed with it, so I'm nervous now. I can't afford a set back. 

So do you think my mix is too strong? and do you think a bad reaction would show up immediately or does it take some time?


----------



## Charla (Aug 9, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> I just made a new sulfur batch, and I'm a little worried that I made it too strong, I did a very small patch test last night, and there's nothing going on in the area where I did the test. Does anyone know how long it usually takes to see wether there is going to be a bad reaction. I used an 8 ounce applicator bottle for my mix. the sulfur in the bottom is as the 2 ounce mark. Although my bottle is only marked for 8 ounces you can get another ounce or so of oil in the bottle so I added more oil. when making the oil I used a heaping teaspoon but I added a little more to account for the sulfur that gets stuck at the bottom of my mixing bowl that I can't get into my applicator bottle...(sounds like i'm doing too much, right?) but I'm thinking I got a little heavy handed with it, so I'm nervous now. I can't afford a set back.
> 
> So do you think my mix is too strong? and do you think a bad reaction would show up immediately or does it take some time?


 
I actually just upped my sulfur mix to 2 level tsps in 8 oz oil.  I've been using it since 8/3 with no adverse reactions.  I think if you're gonna have an adverse reaction that it will show up within the first 3 days of use.  Not scientific, just basing that off my own experiences with anything.  hth!


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm infusing my castor oil with horsetail herbs and burdock root.


----------



## Casarela (Aug 10, 2011)

What is it suppose to mean if you're not getting the itchies???


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Aug 10, 2011)

^^^I would love to know this too...I suffer from seborrheic dermatitis (SD) & the itching from that is unbearable! I was using the Bee Mine Sulfur earlier this year & I didn't have itchy scalp. So I am wondering was it even working?! And sulfur is supposed to help with SD, so maybe that is why it didn't itch? I want to get back consistent with using sulfur, but I didn't keep it up last time bc my results weren't as spectacular as everyone else's  I have the sulfur powder, so maybe I should just make a homemade batch and see how I respond over 2-3 months?! I dunno


----------



## tiffers (Aug 11, 2011)

I've been consistently using Claudie's Elixer and doing GHE every night, so I'm mega-super excited to see my length in a few weeks.


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 11, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 I noticed my dandruff (which I had as long as I can remember) went away when I began using natural oils on my scalp and massaging it. Even with sulfur infused oils it has the same effect. I went 3 months without oiling my scalp and the dandruff came back and my growth was so slow!!!!!  Give the sulfur some time. You may not get growth like others but it does work. HHG!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Aug 11, 2011)

bebezazueta- You just made me almost cry! I have really been struggling with my SD worsening & my growth/hair health has suffered bc of it...I see the progress everyone else has been having & I feel like I have been having more issues since going natural/joining the board  My hair used to grow effortlessly and now it is hard work...I apparently missed out on the "hair growing like weeds" effect of going natural  But I know when my scalp health improves, the rest of everything will fall into place  I really feel like sulfur is the key to not only controlling my scalp issues, but also improving my growth rate! I am going to fully commit to giving it a try again consistently! You ladies inspire me so much & I can't thank you enough for helping me navigate this journey toward healthy & long hair again


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 11, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5  I'm cheering you on lady! Healthy scalp = healthy hair.  I got 2 inches in 3 months and had no dandruff doing my sulfur thing.  Hey it's not an inch a month but I'll take it boo.  

Once you get the retention down, you'll hit your goals easily so don't give up. 

HHG!


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 11, 2011)

Currently doing a scalp massage with my sulfur oil.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 14, 2011)

I've been staying consistent with my Claudie Elixer-- use it every night without fail. 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 14, 2011)

hi all!  haven't checked in a while with progress pics, but have been steadily applying my sulfur mix butter.  really liking the butter application process.  just less oily all the way around - love it

first pic is light twist out from June....second is same taken this month


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 14, 2011)

^*Such pretty hair **coyacoy**!! Love your progress.*

Tonight I massaged my scalp with my sulfur oil. I moisturized the length of my hair with Oyin's Juices & Berries, then sealed with Qhemet's Amla & Olive Heavy Cream. My hair is in seven braids so I can wash it soon.


----------



## winona (Aug 14, 2011)

Tried something new 

Sulfur Pomade Mix: Organic Jojoba Oil, Castor Oil, Organic Grapeseed Oil, Jojoba Esters , Sublimed Sulfur Powder, Germall Plus,  Rosemary Oil, Peppermint Oil


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 15, 2011)

awesomeness! way to go! 


coyacoy said:


> hi all! haven't checked in a while with progress pics, but have been steadily applying my sulfur mix butter. really liking the butter application process. just less oily all the way around - love it
> 
> first pic is light twist out from June....second is same taken this month


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have been kind of consistant with using my sulfur mix, though there were a few times I had a hairstyle that was not condusive to me oiling my scalp but I never went longer than a week without using the mix. 

The first picture is from July and the 2nd is from April. ... we're getting there... slowly lol


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm so going to hate I can't find this stuff in my local area from what it seems..neither pharmacy has it.I wonder if I should try calling walmart's pharmacy..I want to join even though its late in the game.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 20, 2011)

This is a repost from the baggy challenge. I feel the results I've gotten are from daily use of Claudie's Elixer and GHE. 

Alright, I couldn't wait a month for another comparison pic.  These two pictures were taken 13 days apart using the same t-shirt. Notice how much further my hair is from the collar in the second picture. 

(Please ignore the lint monster on my shoulders. My husband didn't tell me it was there and refused to take another picture because he was watching a football game.  )


----------



## Charla (Aug 20, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> bebezazueta- You just made me almost cry! I have really been struggling with my SD worsening & my growth/hair health has suffered bc of it...I see the progress everyone else has been having & I feel like I have been having more issues since going natural/joining the board  My hair used to grow effortlessly and now it is hard work...I apparently missed out on the "hair growing like weeds" effect of going natural  But I know when my scalp health improves, the rest of everything will fall into place  I really feel like sulfur is the key to not only controlling my scalp issues, but also improving my growth rate! I am going to fully commit to giving it a try again consistently! You ladies inspire me so much & I can't thank you enough for helping me navigate this journey toward healthy & long hair again


 
@LilMissSunshine5

I have (had!) SD really bad in my scalp for years and had been on a bunch of prescriptions meds and prescription shampoos and nothing cleared up my SD until I started putting coconut oil on my scalp as part of my weekly prepoo. Suddenly I noticed it was almost instantly gone and has never reoccoured. That's been since Dec 2010! Now I use the sulfur oil and my recipes include coconut oil. I included cocounut because I knew how it healed my SD, but I had no idea sulfur would help it too. I have had ZERO recoccurence, flare up, nothing! My scalp is clean and healthy and free of greasy dandruff patches and all the irritation that goes along with SD!

I believe I already sent you the sulfur recipes I'm using.


----------



## sarathu (Aug 21, 2011)

GoddessMaker said:


> I'm so going to hate I can't find this stuff in my local area from what it seems..neither pharmacy has it.I wonder if I should try calling walmart's pharmacy..I want to join even though its late in the game.



Are you opposed to buying online?


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Aug 21, 2011)

May I join even though there's only 4+ months to go? If yes, my template:

*Starting Length:*Shoulder length straightened
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011:* Past collerbone/APL
*Regimen:* Wash and condition 1x week. Moisturise, baggy/GHEs daily, and wigs. Deep conditon every 2nd or 4th week.
*Method of Sulfur Application:* Drinking MSM (have for a while), Shea Butter Balm applied to parts daily.
*Other Growth Aids:* Egg Shake, chlorella, DE (all on and off).


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Aug 21, 2011)

tiffers that is fantastic. Accepted or not (in the challenge), I'm definitely going to start using sulfur now. And GHE...<3


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Aug 21, 2011)

I have been using my sulfur (2x/wk) & I plan to up that soon...I have also been using my prescription shampoo (1x/wk). My SD has finally seemed to be under control  Now I am focusing solely on scalp health & hair growth! YaY! I am trying to up my sulfur use to 3-4 days/wk...I am aiming for an inch/mo for the rest of the year! Time to step it up


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Aug 21, 2011)

Charla- Thank you for the encouragement! It means so much to me! I will look into using coconut oil on my scalp in the future...I used to use it as a pre-poo, but gave up using it bc coconut oil was so drying to my hair  Maybe just using it on my scalp will lead to a better outcome


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Aug 21, 2011)

winona- Can you post the amounts/recipe for the sulfur pomade? That looks great 

P.S. What is germall plus & jojoba esters?


----------



## Qualitee (Aug 21, 2011)

Is there anway you can mask the smell?  Lavendar oil?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Aug 21, 2011)

sarathu said:


> Are you opposed to buying online?



Not opposed just wanted to get my stuff in person but no pharmacy out in my area seems to even know what I'm talking about at all.I got alot of what's that I have never heard of that.So I find myself either having to buy the sulfur powder or get a hair line that has the sulfur in the product...for you ladies who got it at walmart what department?


----------



## winona (Aug 21, 2011)

[USER=264360 said:
			
		

> LilMissSunshine5[/USER];14062381]winona- Can you post the amounts/recipe for the sulfur pomade? That looks great
> 
> P.S. What is germall plus & jojoba esters?




Hi I made too versions to see how my hair/scalp responds to both

1st one
ratios:4 Carrier Oil, 1 Yellow Beeswax, 1 Jojoba Ester 70 (MP70), Sublimed Sulfur and  Germall Plus

I liked the smoothness.  No scalp issues


2nd one (typical pomade style)
ratios: 2 warmed butter(not completely melted), 3 carrier oil, peppermint and rosemary oil and Germall Plus

I like this one a little better.  I loved the smoothness and how by morning it felt like my scalp literally absorbed all of it

Jojoba esters are basically hydrogenated Jojoba oil.  They come in 3 different versions (type depends on hardness). I used the hardest one available 70  Jojoba esters are normally combined with beeswax to add a smoothness  Check this link out http://www.naturalbeautyworkshop.com/my_weblog/2008/02/jojoba-esters.html

HTH


----------



## tiffers (Aug 23, 2011)

Still using my Elixer every night. 

How's it going, ladies?


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 23, 2011)

Took  a week off due to circumstance.  Starting using it again last night. I think I'm going to do it every other night.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 23, 2011)

Applied tonight and did a light scalp massage.


----------



## sarathu (Aug 24, 2011)

GoddessMaker said:


> Not opposed just wanted to get my stuff in person but no pharmacy out in my area seems to even know what I'm talking about at all.I got alot of what's that I have never heard of that.So I find myself either having to buy the sulfur powder or get a hair line that has the sulfur in the product...for you ladies who got it at walmart what department?



Oh ya understandable. I got mine from target, have you tried them?


----------



## Charla (Aug 24, 2011)

GoddessMaker said:


> I'm so going to hate I can't find this stuff in my local area from what it seems..neither pharmacy has it.I wonder if I should try calling walmart's pharmacy..I want to join even though its late in the game.


 
GoddessMaker -- You'll likely find it at a "compounding pharmacy."  You can call your local pharmacy and ask them where the closest compounding pharmacy is.  It'll probably cost a little more there though.  That's what I did before I decided to buy it online.  But the cost difference was $4 (includes shipping) on Amazon for 4 oz, versus $12 at the compounding pharmacy.

This is the one I buy on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0013ND5AK/?tag=710-20


----------



## Rossy2010 (Aug 24, 2011)

I back to using my sulfur mix since I have finally addressed my shedding issues. I hope to get some good result in these coming four months before end of the year.


----------



## transitioning? (Aug 25, 2011)

I stopped using sulphur back in Feb cuz I thought it was giving me headaches but I'm desperate. I stated using my beemine last week and I'm excited no headaches yet. Last time my hair grew an inch in 3 weeks. Lets hope for a repeat

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 29, 2011)

Just did a scalp message after applying my sulfur oil.


----------



## ebsalita (Aug 29, 2011)

I've been lurking on this thread for 2 months or so (I may have even asked a couple of questions but I don't think I officially joined in).  I hope you don't mind a new joiner so late in the game, Esi?

I've been using Sulphur since the 8th of August and have been updating on my blog, I didn't think to update here until someone asked for progress in another challenge that I am in and so I thought, why not join in and post with a picture.  I'm using my mix once (sometimes twice!) a day and I'm taking MSM powder too and covering my head with a ski hat at night to keep my head warm for better growth.  Here's my progress in 19 days which I've been updating in my blog:







I've already got approx 28mm in 19 days, but some of that is due to the shrinkage in the first picture being stretched out in the second picture. I'm really pleased the sulphur etc is working well for me so far, if I carry on going I will make APL by year end just as planned - maybe even longer!


----------



## Sianna (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm not in this challenge, but just recently decided to add sulfa to my hair care routine!  Hope you ladies don't mind if I ask you a couple questions. I purchased some sublimed sulfa from Amazon.com, and mixed it with about 6oz of Africa's Best Ultimate Herbal oil. My first question is this... 

1. For those who made their own sulfa mixture, are you finding that the sulfa keeps sinking to the bottom of the bottle while the oils float to the top?

If so, I guess that's fine. It'd just mean you'd have to shake it up before each use right? I just ask because I don't know if something's wrong with mine, or if it will eventually dissolve.

2. How often are you applying your sulfa? I was thinking every night to every other night. Do you think that'd be too much?

Any responses would be greatly appreciated!

TIA!


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 29, 2011)

Sianna  Sulfur can't dissolve in oil, so you'll have to shake it up before each use. I apply every other night, to every night. Depends on your own scalp's reaction to the sulfur mix.

ebsalita Welcome! Thanks for sharing  progress pictures.


----------



## Qualitee (Aug 29, 2011)

Ah, this stuff is staining my pillows


----------



## hair4romheaven (Sep 4, 2011)

Ladies I need help. I purchased sulpher from baldwins store in UK. Its yellow and just says sulpher on the package not sublime sulpher. Is this the right sulpher to be used on hair?


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Sep 4, 2011)

hair4romheaven that's the right one. That's the exact one I have from Baldwins. It's the same thing, safe to use externally.


----------



## billyne (Sep 4, 2011)

peace ya'll..
  i just ordered my sulfur today from amazon to make my mix. and i was just curious what kind of fragrance oils are you using to get the funk out? is the smell from the sulfur really noticeable? erplexed


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 4, 2011)

I made a new oil nearly two weeks ago but haven't used it yet.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 4, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> Ladies I need help. I purchased sulpher from baldwins store in UK. Its yellow and just says sulpher on the package not sublime sulpher. Is this the right sulpher to be used on hair?


 
hair4romheaven - that's what i have purchased in the past and the staff said it was sublimed.  I'm going there this week to get some and get serious about boosting my growth!


----------



## Bublin (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a stupid question......

If the ratio is 1 teaspoon to 8oz of oil how are you storing it?  That's alot of oil.  
Also, I'm thinking if the sulpher has to be shaken up at each application how can you be sure the correct ratio is being dispensed into your small applicator bottle - some might have settled at the bottom?


----------



## hair4romheaven (Sep 5, 2011)

Bublin said:


> I have a stupid question......
> 
> If the ratio is 1 teaspoon to 8oz of oil how are you storing it?  That's alot of oil.
> Also, I'm thinking if the sulpher has to be shaken up at each application how can you be sure the correct ratio is being dispensed into your small applicator bottle - some might have settled at the bottom?



Bublin I use a mason jar. I purchased it at target. I store it in a cabinet. I also thought it was a lot of oil, but will try with the teaspoon to see how my scalp reacts before making any changes. It does settle I just shake it up. Pour a little in a coffee mug I use just for this. I put my mug in hot water to heat the oil a little. Put my the pads of my fingers in the oil and massage my scalp. Today is day one using my sulphur mix
HTH


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 5, 2011)

Bublin 8oz isn't a lot of oil... It fits in a standard applicator bottle and is equivalent to 1 cup of liquid. I make one batch at a time, so the sulfur is settling in the same bottle I'm already using. The ratio becomes problematic if you're using more than 12% of sulfur to 8oz of a carrier oil. You would need about 2.5 teaspoons of sulfur in 8oz to worry about a problematic ratio.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 5, 2011)

NappyNelle i'm just thinking of a baby's bottle and 8oz is alot to me!  I've never seen an 8oz applicator bottle where i am in the UK, only small ones.  I'll search online.  I would prefer to use one container rather than decant because i know how lazy i am and i'd fall off the wagon.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 5, 2011)

Soooooo.
I found this in my stash and it contains lots of good stuff including sulphur and Saw Palmetto.  It's a DHT blocker and hair growth booster.
Here is the website 
http://www.organichairenergizer.com/







I cannot find an ingredient list on the net but is very long and i ain't gonna type it out 
I decanted it into an applicator bottle as the pump is so impractical and because i had alot of excess on my hands i applied quite alot to the front portion of my hair and scalp.  After about 2 minutes i felt a tingling sensation.  I have just taken off my scarf an hour later to feel my hair and it very soft and smooth - it says it is to be put on the hair too.

It's easily available in BSSs.


----------



## Savannah Leigh (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I'm more of a lurker than poster, but I've been on the site for a couple years now. I purchased Boundless Tresses back in 09 and it helped my hair growth a lot. I had purchased two bottles at that time and never got to using the 2nd bottle. Is it okay for me to still use it? It's 2 yrs old....I don't want to cause any setbacks.


----------



## MrsHouston (Sep 6, 2011)

Question:  Does sulfur or sulfur products make your hair shed?  I got this impression from a post in another thread.  thanks in advance.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 6, 2011)

MrsHouston- I'm not too sure. I don't remember significant shedding, but my carriers oils are castor and grapeseed.

Savannah Leigh- Your BT should be fine, just be sure to shake it up really well... and don't order anymore.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Sep 7, 2011)

NappyNelle I died lol.
My second day applying my mix & it feels like ants crawling under my scalp. Nothing alarming scalp is stimulated I guess.


----------



## HauteHippie (Sep 7, 2011)

Does anyone know if using sulfur and then stopping increases shedding?


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey ladies...I had a quick question.  I was on an every other day application schedule, but that was when I was co-washing very often.  Since co-washing isn't helping with my dermatitis but aggravating it, I only do it 1x/2x a week now.  Does sulfur need to be applied on a "clean" scalp to be most effective? If so, any ideas on how to adjust the sulfur schedule so it is still effective? TIA


----------



## transitioning? (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey I use my Beemine sulphur mix. On the bottle it says use everyday/every other day. It doesn't suggest washing after so I'm sure u don't need a clean scalp

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## MrsHouston (Sep 10, 2011)

Bumping for answers to whether the sulfur cause shedding.


----------



## transitioning? (Sep 10, 2011)

MrsHouston I never experienced any

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 10, 2011)

Not in my experience.

ETA: Massaged with sulfur oil.


----------



## chicha (Sep 11, 2011)

Ladies it's late and I dare not try and read all of this thread tonight.

*Have any of you experienced ALOT of growth from the sulfur? 

I have bald spots and alot of thinning from (female) pattern baldness and I need something that stimulates growth like a mutha.*


----------



## mssoconfused (Sep 16, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> Hey I use my Beemine sulphur mix. On the bottle it says use everyday/every other day. It doesn't suggest washing after so I'm sure u don't need a clean scalp
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100



I just ordered the BeeMine Sulfur Mix...how did you like it? Do you know how much growth you experienced? 

Thanks!


----------



## ManeStreet (Sep 17, 2011)

mssoconfused said:


> I just ordered the BeeMine Sulfur Mix...how did you like it? Do you know how much growth you experienced?
> 
> Thanks!


 
I prefer Claudie's Elixir to Bee Mine but Bee Mine is good too.


----------



## mssoconfused (Sep 17, 2011)

does anyone know the % of sulfur in the Bee Mine mix? should I add more to it when i get it?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Sep 17, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> @SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> What oils will you use and how much (ratio to sulfur) I need a growth spurt before the summer ends! Do u use the nairobi oil?


 
growinghealthyhair I havent been in this thread in a minute!!!  Sorry, I cant help cause didnt stick to the sulfur....as of late I am back on the sulfur game, I dont have a set plan, I had so many fast growth concoctions that I am using them up and hoping for the best!!!


----------



## ezina (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm jumping on the sulfur bandwagon! I'm in braids so this is an ideal opportunity for me to start using it. Also, I want to compare it to my past use with MT.


----------



## transitioning? (Sep 19, 2011)

I wouldnt suggest adding to the bee mine. It works great already. Plus u do not want to over strengthen the mix and have a set back

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 21, 2011)

BUMP I know there are more of us out there...


----------



## transitioning? (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm still here!

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 21, 2011)

can someone list the steps of the GHE, please.


----------



## mssoconfused (Sep 21, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> I wouldnt suggest adding to the bee mine. It works great already. Plus u do not want to over strengthen the mix and have a set back
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100



Very true!


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Sep 22, 2011)

Join us on the baggy challenge! Iwanthealthyhair67

Info on GHE plus original link is there.
HTH'd


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 23, 2011)

Vintage Queen thank you...


----------



## Saga (Sep 23, 2011)

I've been applying my sulfur mix to my scalp religiously every night before bed, then GHEing with a shower cap, a satin scarf, and a bonnet as I sleep. I'm hoping that I can see all this had work pay off. Some nights I feel lazy, like "Eh...I can go one night without it.", but do it anyway because I want to be really consistent with my application. So far I've gone through 4oz of sulfur mix. I'll make some more next time I'm able to buy more Hot Six Oil.


----------



## transitioning? (Sep 23, 2011)

danceontheskyline  is ur hair loose when u apply it? I find it annoying to have to part my hair every night. Lol
Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## hothair (Sep 23, 2011)

I use my sulphur mix once a week as an oil pre-poo treatment on the scalp - I use hempseed oil, vatika, evoo on the strands with a shower cap for about 3 hours.  My hair is very full and growing I'm aiming for grazing BSL by Dec wish me luck!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Sep 23, 2011)

*Ladies when your bottle is almost empty do you add more oil to it or do you continue to use the oil until its all done? I am scared to use the oil with all that sulfer on the bottom.
Do you throw out the sulfer that has been saturated with you old oil and use new sulpher each time you make a batch? *


----------



## lexxi (Sep 24, 2011)

Question for ladies who are relaxed and wear weaves how do you apply your mix. I'm natural  but im getting a kinky straight weave mid October and I need to know how much will I have to be washing and how I will be applying.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 24, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> *Ladies when your bottle is almost empty do you add more oil to it or do you continue to use the oil until its all done? I am scared to use the oil with all that sulfer on the bottom.
> Do you throw out the sulfer that has been saturated with you old oil and use new sulpher each time you make a batch? *



When my mixture is getting low, a make a new batch. I add the new batch to the previous bottle, shake, and apply. There isn't too much danger with the concentration as long as you vigorously shake your bottle before each application.


----------



## Saga (Sep 25, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> @danceontheskyline  is ur hair loose when u apply it? I find it annoying to have to part my hair every night. Lol
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


No, presently my hair is in a set of kinky twists I did about 2 weeks ago-which you can see in my siggie. But before the kinky twists i used to wear my hair in big plaits and the put the oil on my scalp between the parts and on the inside of the braid. If I tried to apply sulfur oil on loose hair I would probably shake it up, pour a bit out in my hand, rub it on my fingers, then massage it into my head. I wouldn't want to go through all that parting nonsense either.


----------



## lushcoils (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm back on the sulfur application! I applied my Bee Mine mango last night. I forgot how bad it smelled.  I wish I could apply it every night, but I don't want to have to wash my hair every morning. I hope it's still effective if I do it every other night.


----------



## Qualitee (Sep 25, 2011)

There *MUST* be an oil or fragrance out there that can over power this sulfur smell


----------



## ManeStreet (Sep 26, 2011)

That's why I LUV claudie's elixir, u can't smell the sulphur at all!...


----------



## Qualitee (Oct 1, 2011)

Grew an inch in one mouth using beemine. 1 oz of BM and 1 oz of my fav oil mixed together applied one a week. Im going to see what happens when I apply it twice a week. I hope to have 12-13 inches by Dec.....currently have 9 inches of NG


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 5, 2011)

*getting back on the sulfur wagon*

Mixing 1/2" tsp sulfur with coconut, olive, jojoba and walnut oils tonight.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Oct 5, 2011)

I pre poo'd with honey and olive oil and then I made an impromptu decision to make a sulfur mix. I didn't measure but I mixed some sulfur with castor oil. Probably 1tbsp of sulfur to 3-4 tbsp of castor oil. I applied it to my scalp while I had in my honey and olive oil. Put on my heat cap for about 45 minutes, and then I washed it out. I don't know why I did it that way. I just felt like doing it. 

I don't like the way sulfur smells / Good thing my conditioner smells good.lol


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 12, 2011)

Made a sulfur pomade today. Back on the wagon with a scalp massage.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 14, 2011)

Used my oil mix last night:

Olive
Jojoba
Coconut
Grape Seed
Sulfur
Rosemary EO


----------



## Blue_Berry (Oct 14, 2011)

Bublin said:


> Soooooo.
> I found this in my stash and it contains lots of good stuff including sulphur and Saw Palmetto.  It's a DHT blocker and hair growth booster.
> Here is the website
> http://www.organichairenergizer.com/
> ...





BublinHow far on the ingredients list is the sulfur or what percentage does it state the sulfur?


----------



## esi.adokowa (Oct 15, 2011)

Looking good in here ladies! Sorry I fell off the wagon, life has been a bit crazy lately. 
Jumping back in with two feet for the rest of the year, though!

Has anyone figured out a way to keep your pillowcases from turning yellow?


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 15, 2011)

esi.adokowa said:


> Looking good in here ladies! Sorry I fell off the wagon, life has been a bit crazy lately.
> Jumping back in with two feet for the rest of the year, though!
> 
> *Has anyone figured out a way to keep your pillowcases from turning yellow?*



I have to sleep on a couple of old towels.


----------



## coyacoy (Oct 15, 2011)

one (or a combination) of these three things usually help: 

apply sulfur as soon as i get home from work so that it has absorbed some before bed
baggy under a silk cap
use/make a sulfur butter instead of oil
HTH



esi.adokowa said:


> Looking good in here ladies! Sorry I fell off the wagon, life has been a bit crazy lately.
> Jumping back in with two feet for the rest of the year, though!
> 
> *Has anyone figured out a way to keep your pillowcases from turning yellow?[/*QUOTE]


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 15, 2011)

Love the idea of sulfur butter!  Is there a company besides Njoi Creations that makes some (she appears to have stopped selling it).  Im really not trying to make my own right now.
I use MSM cream every now and again, but a butter interests me.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm going to use my sulfur tomorrow after I wash. It does help with the growth.


----------



## choctaw (Oct 15, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> Love the idea of sulfur butter!  Is there a company besides Njoi Creations that makes some (she appears to have stopped selling it).  Im really not trying to make my own right now.
> I use MSM cream every now and again, but a butter interests me.



LaidBak

I added a couple shots of Surge to eco styler custard. It is easy to apply and the consistency of butter.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 16, 2011)

Im going to inquire with Shescentit to see if they will add sulfur to the butter I normally order.
Other than that, I've used Ms. Claudies on my scalp three nights this past week.

ETA:  They will!  I ordered Seyani Hair butter with MSM/sulfur.  Yay!


----------



## transitioning? (Oct 19, 2011)

I just wanted to pop in and say how happy I am with my bee mine sulphur serum. I get an a little over .5 inches a month now. My natural growth rate is .375 inches a month so I'm hyped. Also my scalp doesn't itch anymore.

Lets keep it up ladies!

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 22, 2011)

Applied Tiivia to my scalp again tonight. Taking 1 MSM capsule with my dinner each night.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Oct 26, 2011)

using my low-concentration oil about twice a week!
hhj ladies


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 29, 2011)

Just did a scalp massage with sulfur pomade.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 2, 2011)

The butter I ordered with MSM came.  I've been using it for three days.  I love it!  Really glad I found this thread because I never would have thought of it.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 10, 2011)

Did a quick scalp massage with sulfur pomade, moisturized with Oyin's Juices & Berries, then sealed with Oyin's Coco-Mango Afterbath oil. My hair smells fruity.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 10, 2011)

Can't wait to see the reveals! I heard so much about sulfur. Maybe I will join 2012 sulfur challenge if I see some good progress pics! GROW LADIES GROW!! WHOOP WHOOP!

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## ManeStreet (Nov 10, 2011)

started using de la cruz 10% sulphur. It's oil free. It's like a pomade/thick creme and it stays in place.


----------



## bronzebomb (Nov 10, 2011)

I wonder if the Bee Mine will suffice.  I hate mixing.

Is the Claudie's Elixer that good?


----------



## babyt87 (Nov 10, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> Did a quick scalp massage with sulfur pomade, moisturized with Oyin's Juices & Berries, then sealed with Oyin's Coco-Mango Afterbath oil. My hair smells fruity.


 
Hi what is in your "Sulphur Pomade"? did you make it yourself?  

Think this maybe the answer to the dripping prob i am having!


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 10, 2011)

babyt87 - before NappyNelle responds, I made my own once using shea butter, castor, jojoba and olive oils.  I didn't melt the shea butter before mixing.  I whipped the room temp shea butter until it was smooth and added the oils until I got the consistency I wanted.  I added the sulfur last and carefully whipped it.  At the time I would have just blended it with coconut oil, but it was summer and it was melted.

Curious how NappyNelle  made hers!


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 11, 2011)

bronzebomb said:


> I wonder if the Bee Mine will suffice.  I hate mixing.
> 
> Is the Claudie's Elixer that good?



I like her Elixir because it completely obliterates the smell of sulfur.  Everyone who smelled my hair when I used it gave me a compliment (I have the creme brulee scent).


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 11, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> There *MUST* be an oil or fragrance out there that can over power this sulfur smell



Absolutely....its Miss Claudie's Elixir.


----------



## Papoose (Nov 11, 2011)

What is  Claudie's Elixir?


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 11, 2011)

babyt87 I 'cheated' to make my pomade! I add 1tsp of sulfur to melted Oyin Handmade Burnt Sugar pomade, and allowed the mixture to solidify at room temperature. I used the Oyin because I had it on hand, my hair likes it, and the oils are full of ceramides. 

If I were to make my own pomade, my mixture would be similar to greenandchic's pomade from this summer. Instead of jojoba and olive oils, I would use grape seed and coconut oils. I hope that helps.


----------



## babyt87 (Nov 11, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> @babyt87 I 'cheated' to make my pomade! I add 1tsp of sulfur to melted Oyin Handmade Burnt Sugar pomade, and allowed the mixture to solidify at room temperature. I used the Oyin because I had it on hand, my hair likes it, and the oils are full of ceramides.



Ahh sounds good! i think i will try this this weekend! thanks !


----------



## babyt87 (Nov 11, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> @babyt87 - before @NappyNelle responds, I made my own once using shea butter, castor, jojoba and olive oils.  I didn't melt the shea butter before mixing.  I whipped the room temp shea butter until it was smooth and added the oils until I got the consistency I wanted.  I added the sulfur last and carefully whipped it.  At the time I would have just blended it with coconut oil, but it was summer and it was melted.
> 
> Curious how @NappyNelle  made hers!



Ahh good idea.  I was thinkin coconut oil might do well!  i'm goin to experiment with this and NappyNelle 's  suggestion and see what happens!

Thanks!


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 11, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> babyt87 I 'cheated' to make my pomade! I add 1tsp of sulfur to melted Oyin Handmade Burnt Sugar pomade, and allowed the mixture to solidify at room temperature. I used the Oyin because I had it on hand, my hair likes it, and the oils are full of ceramides.
> 
> If I were to make my own pomade, my mixture would be similar to greenandchic's pomade from this summer. Instead of jojoba and olive oils, I would use grape seed and coconut oils. I hope that helps.



LOVE that idea! I may try that next time I order Burnt Sugar.  



babyt87 said:


> Ahh good idea.  I was thinkin coconut oil might do well!  i'm goin to experiment with this and NappyNelle 's  suggestion and see what happens!
> 
> Thanks!



Now that it's almost winter, I can try with coconut oil...


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 11, 2011)

Papoose said:


> What is  Claudie's Elixir?



 A brand of sulfur growth oil offered in several scents that completely mask the smell of sulfur.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 14, 2011)

Been consistently taking my MSM.  Applied a sulfur oil to my scalp tonight.


----------



## LadyBugsy (Nov 15, 2011)

Watch this amazing MSM review: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E39pNs_AFus


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 23, 2011)

I've consistently used products with MSM.  I BCd back in May and then had a setback in October.  I will not reach the BSL goal as I'm currently NL.  I will continue using sulfur and hope to have better results next year.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 28, 2011)

Applied Sulu Max Grow to my scalp before bed.  I'm washing in the morning, so I figured this would be a good time to bust out the stinky stuff.


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 9, 2012)

Applied my sulfur mix tonight, GHEing also.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 9, 2012)

naturalpride said:


> Applied my sulfur mix tonight, GHEing also.



Doing this as we speak


----------



## LovinLocks (May 23, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> one (or a combination) of these three things usually help:apply sulfur as soon as i get home from work so that it has absorbed some before bed; baggy under a silk cap; *use/make a sulfur butter instead of oil*



I believe this will do.  I've been sleeping on satin pillowcases so I don't have to be bothered with caps and such.  Perhaps a butter concoction will allow me to continue not using caps.


----------

